# Αυτοβοήθεια - Αυτοβελτίωση > Αυτοβοήθεια & Υποστήριξη >  ΑΝΥΠΑΝΤΡΗ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΟΤΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΣ ΣΠΕΡΜΑΤΟΣ

## lisa71

Καλημέρα κι από μένα!

Είμαι σχεδόν 38 ετών, μένω μόνη μου κι έχω καλά οικονομικά. Ο λόγος που σας γράφω είναι ο εξής: Ήθελα πάντα στην ζωή μου να αποκτήσω οικογένεια. Αυτό ήταν το μεγαλύτερο όνειρό μου. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν τα κατάφερα παρόλο που προσπάθησα πάρα πολύ. 

Νοιώθω πως η ζωή μου είναι σε τέλμα. Νοιώθω πως δεν πηγαίνω μπροστά. Είμαι σπίτι-δουλειά, δουλειά-σπίτι. Αν και έχω φίλες και κοινωνική ζωή, δεν αισθάνομαι πως καλύπτομαι συναισθηματικά. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πια να πηγαίνω στα μπαρ ή να μιλώ για γκομενοδουλειές και άλλα ρηχά θέματα.

Σκέφτομαι λοιπόν πολύ σοβαρά να γίνω μητέρα με εξωσωματική χρησιμοποιώντας σπέρμα από δότη τράπεζας σπέρματος. Έτσι θα πραγματοποιήσω εν μέρει το όνειρό μου για απόκτηση οικογένειας και η ζωή μου θα πάρει άλλη κατεύθυνση. Ποιά είναι η άποψή σας για το θέμα?

----------


## imagine

Να είσαι προετοιμασμένη πως ένα παιδί είναι τεράστια ευθύνη (μα και μεγάλη χαρά). όταν πηγαίνεις στη δουλειά ποιός θα στο κρατάει? Το ξέρεις πως έχεις να κάνεις άπειρα ξενύχτια για τάισμα, επειδή πονάν τα δοντάκια, επειδή είναι άρρωστο?? Χρόνο έχεις ν ασχοληθείς μαζί του? 
Κι αν γνωρίσεις κάποιον κι ερωτευθείς?? Θα μπορέσεις να τα συμβιβάσεις και τα δύο?? Ή θ αρχίσεις να νοιώθεις πως έκανες λάθος??
Δεδομένου πως είσαι μόνη σου, οπότε πατέρας δεν υπάρχει όύτε για το σ/κ, θα πρέπει να καλύψεις διπλά τις ανάγκες του παιδιού σου. Δεν είναι απόφαση αστεία που την παίρνεις ελαφρά τη καρδία. Δε σου λέω να μην το κάνεις... αλλά πρόσεχε!!

----------


## λίτσα

καλημέρα και καλό μήνα
ίσως φανώ σκληρή με αυτά που θα σου πω αλλά κατά τη ταπεινή γνώμη μου έτσι είναι ίσως όμως να κάνω και λάθος.
σκέφτηκες αυτόν τον τρόπο για να γίνεις μητέρα. σκέφτηκες όμως ότι αυτό είναι εν μέρει εγωιστικό; σκέφτηκες μόνο τον εαυτό σου το παιδάκι που με το καλό θα έρθει στον κόσμο γιατί δεν το σκέφτεσαι; υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι για να πραγματοποιήσεις το όνειρό σου. αν κάνεις αυτό για το οποίο έγραψες πως θα νιώθει το παιδί αργότερα και πες πως το κάνεις αν στην πορεία γνωρίσεις κάποιον άνθρωπο που θα θέλεις να μοιραστείς την ζωή σου μαζί του τι θα του πεις ; πως δεν γνωρίζεις τον πατέρα του παιδιού σου; πως είναι από κάποιον αγνωστο; για σκέψου το λίγο. γιατί δεν βρίσκεις κάποιο παιδάκι το οποίο έχει πραγματικά ανάγκη από αγάπη και ζεστασιά να του τα προσφέρεις; όπως είπες είσαι σε καλή οικονομική κατάσταση οπότε θα μπορείς να του προσφέρεις και υλικά αγαθά. και αυτό θα είναι ευτυχισμένο αλλά το σημαντικότερο εσύ θα νιώθεις γεμάτη πως κάτι προσφέρεις και είμαι σίγουρη πως θα το νιώσεις σαν δικό σου παιδί. τέλος σου εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου ο Θεός να σε βοηθήσει να φτιάξεις την δική σου οικογένεια όπως εσύ θέλεις. καλημέρα και πάλι καλό μήνα

----------


## lisa71

imagine γνωρίζω τις αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες του εγχειρήματος. Ξέρω πόσο κόπος χρειάζεται για την ανατροφή του. Δεν φοβάμαι καθόλου τα ξενύχτια. Άλλωστε έχω \"κοιμηθεί\" πολύ στην ζωή μου. Επίσης έχω άφθονο χρόνο. Είμαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος και η δουλειά από το σπίτι μου είναι 5 λεπτά με το αυτοκίνητο. Έχω κάνει κάποια σχέδια για το που θα το εμπιστευθώ από ενός έτους και μετά. Όσο για τα σ/κ δεν με πειράζει καθόλου να τα περνώ με το παιδί μου. Αυτό είναι και το μεγαλύτερο όνειρό μου! Δεν το βλέπω σαν θυσία. Είμαι χορτάτη από βόλτες και εξόδους. 

Τώρα για το αν θα ερωτευθώ κάποιον... Αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Μάλλον θα είμαι ερωτευμένη με το μωρό. Έπειτα δεν είμαι εμφανίσημη, έχω μέτρια εμφάνιση, δεν νομίζω να μου τύχει κάποιο \"τυχερό\".

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Τώρα για το αν θα ερωτευθώ κάποιον... Αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Μάλλον θα είμαι ερωτευμένη με το μωρό. Έπειτα δεν είμαι εμφανίσημη, έχω μέτρια εμφάνιση, δεν νομίζω να μου τύχει κάποιο \"τυχερό\".



Πριν προχωρησεις σε ενα τετοιο εγχειρημα μηπως θα επρεπε να λυσεις αυτο το ζητημα??

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Τώρα για το αν θα ερωτευθώ κάποιον... Αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Μάλλον θα είμαι ερωτευμένη με το μωρό. Έπειτα δεν είμαι εμφανίσημη, έχω μέτρια εμφάνιση, δεν νομίζω να μου τύχει κάποιο \"τυχερό\".
> 
> ...


Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω...δηλαδή πρέπει να έχω γράμμωση για να γίνω μητέρα? Πιστεύεις πως θα με απορρίψει το παιδί, επειδή δεν είμαι η θεά που τρέχουν οι άντρες ξοπίσω της?

----------


## krino

ας αφησουμε λιγο το παιδι στην ακρη και το συζηταμε μετα.
Η ερωτηση εχει να κανει για το οτι πιστευεις οτι εχεις μετρια εμφανιση αρα δεν υπαρχει μπροστα σου το \"τυχερο σου αστρο\".


Αυτο ρωτησα.

----------


## lisa71

Πιστεύω πως έχω μέτρια εμφάνιση για 2 λόγους:

α) δεν ανταποκρίνομαι στο πρότυπο που προβάλλεται από το μμε. Είμαι κοντούλα, παχουλή, με ένα απλό συμπαθητικό πρόσωπο
β) οι ίδιοι οι άντρες μου το έχουν πει
γ) έχω καθρέπτη, δεν είμαι γκαβή!

----------


## krino

οκ λοιπον δεν εισαι μοντελο.....
(αν και για μενα το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι αν πουλας στα ΜΜΕ αλλα αν εχεις καλη ψυχη)
και στο εχουν πει οπως λες.


Τι σημαινει αυτο ομως???
γιατι ετσι ηττοπαθης?
Πως καταφερες να πιστεψεις οτι δεν υπαρχει καπου ενας κοντουλης και παχουλος με συμπαθητικο προσωπο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ολα οσα ονειρευεσαι???

Τον καθρεπτη σου να τον χρησιμοποιεις για αλλους λογους και οχι για μιζερια.
Εαν νομιζεις οτι η εμφανιση σου χρειαζεται λιγο βελτιωση με τον καθρεπτη δεν κανεις κατι.

----------


## imagine

Εδώ συμφωνώ με τον κρίνο, λίτσα. Το παιδί δεν το κάνεις για να καλύψεις συναισθηματικές τρύπες. Φοβάμαι πραγματικά να μη το δεις σα βάρος μετά... και ένα βάρος που δεν έχεις κανέναν να το μοιράζεσαι

----------


## λίτσα

οπότε από ότι καταλαβαίνω το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα είναι η εμφάνιση σου και όχι το ότι δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμα παιδί. απλά το ότι θες να κάνεις ένα παιδί ίσως σε βοηθήσει να ξεφύγεις από το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα εγώ αυτό κατααλαβαίνω δεν είναι λύση όμως αυτό δεν μπορούμε να χρεώνουμε στα παιδιά τις δικές μας ανασφάλειες.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οκ λοιπον δεν εισαι μοντελο.....
> (αν και για μενα το ζητουμενο δεν ειναι αν πουλας στα ΜΜΕ αλλα αν εχεις καλη ψυχη)
> και στο εχουν πει οπως λες.
> 
> 
> Τι σημαινει αυτο ομως???
> γιατι ετσι ηττοπαθης?
> Πως καταφερες να πιστεψεις οτι δεν υπαρχει καπου ενας κοντουλης και παχουλος με συμπαθητικο προσωπο που θα μπορουσες να κανεις ολα οσα ονειρευεσαι???
> ...


Και γιατί να είναι παχουλός με συμπαθητικό πρόσωπο και να μην είναι ωραίος? Δηλαδή τα \"τέρατα\" πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουν μεταξύ τους? Σκέφτηκες πως μπορεί να θέλω καλύτερα γονίδια για το παιδί μου? Συνήθως οι ωραίοι/ες έχουν πέραση, γιατί όλοι κοιτάμε τα φαινοτυπικά χαρακτηριστικά ως δείγμα καλής υγείας και γονιδίων. Γιατί το παιδί μου να μην έχει 50% περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βγει καλύτερο από μένα?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Και γιατί να είναι παχουλός με συμπαθητικό πρόσωπο και να μην είναι ωραίος? Δηλαδή τα \"τέρατα\" πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουν μεταξύ τους? Σκέφτηκες πως μπορεί να θέλω καλύτερα γονίδια για το παιδί μου? Συνήθως οι ωραίοι/ες έχουν πέραση, γιατί όλοι κοιτάμε τα φαινοτυπικά χαρακτηριστικά ως δείγμα καλής υγείας και γονιδίων. Γιατί το παιδί μου να μην έχει 50% περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βγει καλύτερο από μένα?



Τωρα εσυ δεν πεφτεις θυμα των ΜΜΕ?
Δεν λεω να ειναι και μπογος αλλα γιατι βαζεις τετοιες κατηγοριες ανθρωπων??
Επισης μου κανει εντυπωση οτι κοιτας τον ανθρωπο που θα ζησεις μαζι του σε σχεση με το τι παιδι θα αποδωσει αν το κανεις μαζι του και οχι τι ανθρωπος ειναι.

Δειχνεις εντελως παρατημενη απο τον εαυτο σου.

Για αυτο ειπα, μηπως θα ηθελες να το κοιταξεις αυτο?
Το οτι εισαι παχουλη δεν σημαινει τιποτα αυτο.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> οπότε από ότι καταλαβαίνω το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα είναι η εμφάνιση σου και όχι το ότι δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμα παιδί. απλά το ότι θες να κάνεις ένα παιδί ίσως σε βοηθήσει να ξεφύγεις από το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα εγώ αυτό κατααλαβαίνω δεν είναι λύση όμως αυτό δεν μπορούμε να χρεώνουμε στα παιδιά τις δικές μας ανασφάλειες.


Λάθος κατάλαβες! Εάν ήθελα να βελτιώσω την εμφάνισή μου θα πήγαινα να βάλω γαστρικό δακτύλιο, να κάνω μια δυο πλαστικές, να ξόδευα σε επώνυμα ρούχα και τσουπ..έτοιμη! Σαν δημόσιος υπάλληλος, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω δάνειο 20,000ε και να προβώ σε τέτοιες ενέργειες? Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η εμφάνισή μου. Με ενδιαφέρει η δημιουργία οικογένειας.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η εμφάνισή μου. Με ενδιαφέρει η δημιουργία οικογένειας.


αυτο ειναι το ζητουμενο,
οτι εχεις παει στο αλλο ακρο.
Κακως δεν σε ενδιαφερει η εμφανιση σου 
- αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι πρεπει να σκασεις 20000 αλλα οτι θα μπορουσες πχ να αρχισεις γυμναστηριο - αλλα επισης λαθος οτι θες να κανεις οικογενοια χωρις αυτο να ειναι συνδυασμος και καρπος δυο ανθρωπων.

Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι εχεις δεχθει ρατσισμο και ηττες πανω σε αυτο το ζητημα, μονο που πας να το διορθωσεις με λαθος τροπο.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by imagine_
> Εδώ συμφωνώ με τον κρίνο, λίτσα. Το παιδί δεν το κάνεις για να καλύψεις συναισθηματικές τρύπες. Φοβάμαι πραγματικά να μη το δεις σα βάρος μετά... και ένα βάρος που δεν έχεις κανέναν να το μοιράζεσαι


Σε αυτό που λες έχεις εν μέρει δίκιο. Γνωρίζω 2 ανύπαντρες μητέρες που θεωρούν βάρος τα παιδιά τους. Όμως είναι διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις από την δική μου. Αυτές είχαν δεσμό με πλούσιους άντρες, έμειναν έγκυοι για να τους \"κουκουλώσουν\", αυτοί εξαφανίστηκαν και αυτές χτυπάνε το κεφάλι τους στον τοίχο. Η δική μου περίπτωση δεν είναι τέτοια, εγώ μιλώ για συνειδητή επιλογή.

----------


## iberis

lisa το ζητούμενο δεν είναι αν είσαι ωραία ή αν θα έχεις ωραίο παιδί!
Αν πραγματικά θέλεις παιδί σκέψου και την περίπτωση της υιοθεσίας... υπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που έχουν την ανάγκη μιας μάνας...θα \"γεμίσει\"η ζωή σου και παράλληλα η ζωή ενός παιδιού!
Τί πιο όμορφο?

υγ. γνωρίζω αρκετούς ανθρώπους που εμφανισιακά είναι αδιάφοροι αλλά διαθέτουν γοητεία, αυτοπεποίθηση, προσωπικότητα και συγκεντρώνουν το ενδιαφέρον των άλλων!

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η εμφάνισή μου. Με ενδιαφέρει η δημιουργία οικογένειας.
> ...


Καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Αλλά πέρα από την κοινή λογική, υπάρχει και ο αστάθμητος παράγοντας. Μπορεί να κάνεις τα πάντα σωστά και να μην σου \"κάτσει\" σχέση. Όλοι/ες δεν γνωρίζουμε κορίτσια με όλα τα καλά, εμφάνιση, μόρφωση, καλό χαρακτήρα, τα οποία δεν είχαν τύχη στα συναισθηματικά? Ίσως η λέξη τύχη δεν είναι σωστή, προτιμώ το \"αστάθμητος παράγοντας\". Δεν υπάρχει εξίσωση που λέει εμφάνιση+καλοψυχία+μόρφωση +λεφτά=δημιουργία σωστής σχέσης.

----------


## Remedy

εχω την αισθηση οτι οδηγηθηκες στην σκεψη να κανεις ενα παιδι με αυτον τον τροπο απο ελλειμμα συναισθηματος.
τα παιδια κατα τη γνωμη μου πρεπει να τα κανουμε απο περισσευμα συναισθηματος....
νομιζω οτι δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενη απο την ζωη σου και θελεις το παιδι για να σου προσφερει κι οχι για να του προσφερεις...
το να το μεγαλωσεις, δεν το θεωρω εγω προσφορα, οταν το εχεις χρεωσει με την προσωπικη σου μοναξια και \"αποτυχια\" σε προσωπικες σχεσεις..
ταυτιζομαι δλδ με τις αποψεις περι μπαλωματος τρυπων..
ειμαι εντελως αντιθετη...
νομιζω οτι παιδια θα επρεπε να κανουμε οταν ειμαστε οσο πιο ισορροπημενοι και γεματοι γινεται κι οχι οταν αισθανομαστε αδειοι και μονοι..και στο λεει μια γυναικα που συνειδητα δεν εχει κανει μεχρι τωρα παιδια γιατι δεν ετυχε να θελουν μαζι παιδια με καποιον που θα ειναι αμοιβαια ερωτευμενοι...

ακομα, καθε παιδι εχει δικαιωμα να ξερει και να μεγαλωνει με τους δυο γονεις του, και φυσικα μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα και τα παιδια των χωρισμενων, αλλα αυτο ετυχε στην πορεια γιατι κατι στραβωσε.δεν συμφωνω με την συνειδητη απο την αρχη, στερηση του πατερα απο το παιδακι.

αν παρ ολα αυτα επιμενεις στην επιλογη αυτη, γιατι δεν υιοθετεις ενα ατυχο ορφανο παιδακι να δωσεις πραγματικα κατι σημαντικο αντι να στερησεις? ειναι τοσο σημαντικο για σενα να διαιωνισεις τα γονιδια σου που απ οτι ειδα δεν τα εχεις και σε μεγαλη υποληψη?

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> lisa το ζητούμενο δεν είναι αν είσαι ωραία ή αν θα έχεις ωραίο παιδί!
> Αν πραγματικά θέλεις παιδί σκέψου και την περίπτωση της υιοθεσίας... υπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που έχουν την ανάγκη μιας μάνας...θα \"γεμίσει\"η ζωή σου και παράλληλα η ζωή ενός παιδιού!
> Τί πιο όμορφο?
> 
> υγ. γνωρίζω αρκετούς ανθρώπους που εμφανισιακά είναι αδιάφοροι αλλά διαθέτουν γοητεία, αυτοπεποίθηση, προσωπικότητα και συγκεντρώνουν το ενδιαφέρον των άλλων!


α) Στην Ελλάδα δεν δίνονται σε ανύπαντρους παιδιά για υιοθεσία
β) Ακόμη κι αν δίνονταν παιδιά για υιοθεσία, εγώ δεν θα υιοθετούσα. Γιατί να πάρω ένα παιδί με ιδρυματισμό και να δώσω μια περιουσία σε παιδοψυχολόγους? Ή τι θα γινόταν αν οι βιολογικοί γονείς το ζητούσαν, κάποια στιγμή, πίσω?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Καταλαβαίνω τι λες. Αλλά πέρα από την κοινή λογική, υπάρχει και ο αστάθμητος παράγοντας. Μπορεί να κάνεις τα πάντα σωστά και να μην σου \"κάτσει\" σχέση.
> 
> 
> 
> σωστο αυτο, δυστυχως οι σχεσεις ειναι στοιχηματα.
> Αν ξεραμε οτι στα πετραλωνα μενει η εκλεκτη της καρδιας μας, θα της χτυπουσαμε την πορτα και θα ξεμπερδευαμε.
> Αλλα με τα σημερινα δεδομενα πρεπει να κανεις καποιες κινησεις φθοροποιες ομολογω.
> ...


Ομως και εσυ λες οτι εισαι κοντη και παχουλη.
Για να ψηλωσεις δεν το κοβω οποτε παει αυτο.
Σιγουρα ομως με λιγο κοπο μπορεις να βελτιωσεις τον εαυτο σου.
Μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι δεν μπαινεις σε αυτο το κοπο?

----------


## lisa71

Όταν ήμουν μικρή, ηλικίας 20-30, ήμουν πολύ κοκέτα. Κομμωτήριο, Χόντος, ρούχα κτλ. Δεν είχα αφήσει τον εαυτό μου. Δεν ήμουν υπέρβαρη. Όμως παρόλο που τότε είχα φτάσει στο καλύτερο δυνατό σημείο (όσον αφορά την εξωτερική εμφάνιση) και είχα μια πολύ καλή κοινωνική ζωή, δεν πέτυχα τίποτα απολύτως. Έτσι απογοήτευτικα. Δεν θέλω να ξαναπροσπαθήσω. Είμαι ξενερωμένη.

----------


## iberis

lisa νομίζω ότι μπορείς να γίνεις ανάδοχος μητέρα...στις υιοθεσίες δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει ακριβώς αλλά αν ενδιαφέρεσαι αυτό είναι έυκολο να το μάθεις ρωτώντας κάποιον δικηγόρο...


ΑΛΛΑ!! ...ομολογώ εκνευρίστηκα κάπως από την απάντησή σου....
τα παιδιά είναι παιδιά!είτε είναι απο ίδρυμα, είτε από σπέρμα δότη, είτε με ειδικές ανάγκες κλπ κλπ κλπ...

Όταν υιοθετείς ένα παιδί έχεις και μία κοινωνική λειτουργό που σε βοηθάει να χειριστείς κάποιες καταστάσεις..περιουσία σε παιδοψυχολόγους δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις αν προσφέρεις την αγάπη και την ασφάλεια που έχει ανάγκη το παιδί..
Κυνικός ο τρόπος σου...
Ειλικρινά σου εύχομαι να αποκτήσεις ένα παιδί με τον τρόπο που εσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα νιώθεις καλύτερα! Αλλά ξέρεις οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και τα παιδιά αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά δυσκολίες που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεις κι εσύ, όσο τέλεια μητέρα κι αν είσαι....εν ολίγοις δεν κάνουμε παιδιά κατά παραγγελία

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by iberis_
> lisa νομίζω ότι μπορείς να γίνεις ανάδοχος μητέρα...στις υιοθεσίες δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει ακριβώς αλλά αν ενδιαφέρεσαι αυτό είναι έυκολο να το μάθεις ρωτώντας κάποιον δικηγόρο...
> 
> 
> ΑΛΛΑ!! ...ομολογώ εκνευρίστηκα κάπως από την απάντησή σου....
> τα παιδιά είναι παιδιά!είτε είναι απο ίδρυμα, είτε από σπέρμα δότη, είτε με ειδικές ανάγκες κλπ κλπ κλπ...
> 
> Όταν υιοθετείς ένα παιδί έχεις και μία κοινωνική λειτουργό που σε βοηθάει να χειριστείς κάποιες καταστάσεις..περιουσία σε παιδοψυχολόγους δεν χρειάζεται να δώσεις αν προσφέρεις την αγάπη και την ασφάλεια που έχει ανάγκη το παιδί..
> Κυνικός ο τρόπος σου...
> Ειλικρινά σου εύχομαι να αποκτήσεις ένα παιδί με τον τρόπο που εσύ πιστεύεις ότι θα νιώθεις καλύτερα! Αλλά ξέρεις οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι και τα παιδιά αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά δυσκολίες που θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεις κι εσύ, όσο τέλεια μητέρα κι αν είσαι....εν ολίγοις δεν κάνουμε παιδιά κατά παραγγελία


Δεν είμαι κυνική, είμαι πρακτική. Όλοι ευχόμαστε να έχουμε ένα υγιές παιδί. Εγώ γιατί να επιδιώξω να αποκτήσω ένα άρρωστο παιδί? Είναι μεγάλος σταυρός. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορεί να τον σηκώσουν και γω δεν συγκαταλέγομαι σε αυτούς...
Εδώ γνωρίζω οικογένειες που δεν υιοθετούν και προσπαθούν με 15 και 20 εξωσωματικές για δικό τους και θα το κάνω εγώ που είμαι και μόνη μου?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Όταν ήμουν μικρή, ηλικίας 20-30, ήμουν πολύ κοκέτα. Κομμωτήριο, Χόντος, ρούχα κτλ. Δεν είχα αφήσει τον εαυτό μου. Δεν ήμουν υπέρβαρη. Όμως παρόλο που τότε είχα φτάσει στο καλύτερο δυνατό σημείο (όσον αφορά την εξωτερική εμφάνιση) και είχα μια πολύ καλή κοινωνική ζωή, δεν πέτυχα τίποτα απολύτως. Έτσι απογοήτευτικα. Δεν θέλω να ξαναπροσπαθήσω. Είμαι ξενερωμένη.



το οτι δεν πετυχες κατι δεν εχει να κανει μονο με την εξωτερικη σου εμφανιση και τα κομμωτηρια αλλα και με την εσωτερικη.
Αν ξενερωσες δικαιωμα σου, σιγουρα ομως ξενερωσαν και οι αντρες μαζι σου.

Φυσικα δικαιωμα σου να τραβηξεις αυτη την πορεια στη ζωη σου.
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι πρεπει να προσπαθησεις να φτιαξεις τον εαυτο σου και εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα.

----------


## Remedy

ενταξει τωρα....δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ρεαλιστικο να λεμε οτι οσοι αποκτουν οικογενεια ειναι πρωτα \"φιαγμενοι\" εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα.....μη τρελλαθουμε κιολας...
αλλα και το να θελει καποιος να αποκτησει ενα παιδακι μονος του (αυτο δεν ειναι οικογενεια, ειναι ενας μονος του που κανει ενα παιδακι) επειδη νοιωθει οτι απετυχε στις προσωπικες του σχεσεις και να φορτωσει ολες του τις ελλειψεις και τις απορριψεις σε αυτοτο παιδακι, το βρισκω κατι λιγοτερο απο εγκληματικο....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ενταξει τωρα....δε νομιζω οτι ειναι ρεαλιστικο να λεμε οτι οσοι αποκτουν οικογενεια ειναι πρωτα \"φιαγμενοι\" εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα.....μη τρελλαθουμε κιολας...



οταν φτανεις σε τετοιο σημειο απαγοητευσης οπως η φιλη μας εδω, ναι ειναι ρεαλιστικο.

----------


## TC

Είπες είσαι 38. Γιατί δεν περιμένεις μέχρι τα 45; 
_( Ο Νόμος στην Ελλάδα ορίζει ως τελευταίο νόμιμο όριο εξωσωματικής τα 50)_ 

Μην κλείνεις την πόρτα στη ζωή. Ασ\'την να συμβεί.

Όσο κι αν προσπαθείς να την προδιαγράψεις, να την ορίσεις και να την περιορίσεις, αυτή θα πάρει το δρόμο της. Δεν ξέρεις τι σε περιμένει στην επόμενη στροφή! Και είναι τόσο όμορφο αυτό! :)

Βρες τον εαυτό σου, αγάπησέ τον, ζήσε την ομορφιά της κάθε νέας μέρας!
Ο χρόνος είναι υπέρ σου!!!

----------


## nature

TC, γιατί να περιμένει? 
Αισιόδοξη η άποψή σου \"μην κλείνεις την πόρτα στη ζωή. Αστην να συμβεί\". 
Αλλά μου φαίνεται πως υπονοείς ότι αν η φίλη μας αποκτήσει παιδί με τον τρόπο που σκέφτηκε, κλείνει τη πόρτα σε μελλοντική σχέση και ενδεχόμενα \"κανονική\" οικογένεια. Πιστεύω πως το ένα δεν αναιρεί το άλλο. 
Αν ήμουν άντρας δεν θα απέκλεια από τις επιθυμίες μου για σχέση και οικογένεια μία τέτοια περίπτωση. Ίσα -ίσα θα τη θαύμαζα, θα της έβγαζα το καπέλο για την δύναμη και γενναιότητα της και θα την προτιμούσα για σύντροφο της ζωής μου. Γιατί η ζωή είναι μεγάλη. Και με σύντροφο που ξέρει να επωμίζεται ευθύνες θα ήθελα να τη μοιραστώ....
Αν η φίλη μας περιμένει μέχρι τα 45 μπας και την βρει η τύχη της \"ελεύθερη υποχρεώσεων μέχρι τότε\", χάνει την δυνατότητα να έχει στα 45 της ένα παιδάκι ήδη 6 χρονών και (γιατί όχι?) έναν σύντροφο που δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με αυτό.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> αν παρ ολα αυτα επιμενεις στην επιλογη αυτη, γιατι δεν υιοθετεις ενα ατυχο ορφανο παιδακι να δωσεις πραγματικα κατι σημαντικο αντι να στερησεις? ειναι τοσο σημαντικο για σενα να διαιωνισεις τα γονιδια σου που απ οτι ειδα δεν τα εχεις και σε μεγαλη υποληψη?


Νομίζω ότι αυτή θα ήταν η καλύτερη επιλογή σου, στη φάση που βρίσκεσαι.
Έτσι δεν θα δημιουργήσεις ένα ορφανό, που όταν μεγαλώσει φαντάζεσαι ποσο θα σε μισήσει όταν μάθει πως επέλεξες εσύ να μην έχει ποτέ του πατέρα?
Αν πάλι δεν θες να υιοθετήσεις για τους δικούς σου λόγους, συμμαζέψου λίγο εμφανισιακά και βρες έναν άνθρωπο που να έχετε τα ίδια θέλω ώστε να κάνετε οικογένεια. Υπάρχουν πολλοί άντρες μόνοι εκεί έξω πού είναι στη φάση της οικογένειας...

----------


## λίτσα

είπα πως το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα είναι η εμφάνισή σου γιατί σε αυτό έχεις επικεντρωθεί σε σχεδόν όλα τα μυνήματά σου. αντί να σκέφτεσαι και εναλλακτικούς τρόπους να αποκτήσεις παιδί το μόνο που σε πειράζει είναι το ότι δεν είσαι αρκετά εμφανίσημη και πως δεν θα βρεις τον κατάλληλο σε εμφάνιση άντρα. αυτό δεν το γνωρίζεις. ποτέ δεν ξέρεις πως έρχονται τα πράγματα. εξάλλου σου έγραψα και σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα να βρεις ένα παιδάκι που έχει πραγματική ανάγκη από αγάπη και ζεστασιά να του παρέχεις ότι καλό έχεις μέσα σου και δεν μιλάω απαραίτητα για υιοθεσία υπάρχουν πολλά παιδάκια γύρω μας που μας έχουν ανάγκη έτσι και εσύ θα νιώσεις γεμάτη και θα δεις πως είναι να φροντίζεις ένα παιδί και αυτό θα είναι ευτυχισμένο.και εξάλλου οικογένεια δεν σημαίνει μάνα και παιδί σημαίνει πρώτα δύο σύντροφοι που πορεύονται μαζί και μετά έρχονται και τα παιδιά για να ολοκληρώσουν αυτό που δύο άνθρωποι άρχισαν.

----------


## Anathema

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Δεν είμαι κυνική, είμαι πρακτική. Όλοι ευχόμαστε να έχουμε ένα υγιές παιδί. Εγώ γιατί να επιδιώξω να αποκτήσω ένα άρρωστο παιδί? Είναι μεγάλος σταυρός. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που μπορεί να τον σηκώσουν και γω δεν συγκαταλέγομαι σε αυτούς...
> Εδώ γνωρίζω οικογένειες που δεν υιοθετούν και προσπαθούν με 15 και 20 εξωσωματικές για δικό τους και θα το κάνω εγώ που είμαι και μόνη μου?


Κατ\' αρχήν ένα υιοθετημένο παιδί δεν είναι άρρωστο απλά πιθανώς να χρειάζεται περισσότερη αγάπη την οποία έχει στερηθεί. Θεωρείς ότι μ\' αυτή την άποψη που έχεις για τα παιδιά αυτά θα γίνεις καλή μητέρα; Εγώ πάντως όχι... Θεωρώ ότι μια μητέρα ή μια μελλοντική μητέρα τουλάχιστον δεν θα έχει το θράσος να κατηγοροποιεί τα παιδιά που δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα και δεν είναι δική τους επιλογή να ζουν σε ίδρυμα ή να έχουν κάποιο νοητικό ή σωματικό πρόβλημα.. Εγώ εντοπίζω έλλειψη συναισθήματος και μια πρόθεση να καλύψεις δικά σου κόμπλεξ. Αν το δικό σου παιδί βγει \"άρρωστο\" τι θα κάνεις; Θα το πετάξεις με την ίδια ευκολία που το έκανες..

----------


## nature

Anathema, στην ελλάδα οι υιοθεσείες είναι δύσκολες και χρονοβόρες. Επειδή έχω ένα ζευγάρι φίλων που είναι σ\'αυτή τη διαδικασία ξέρω πως η λίστα αναμονής είναι τεράστια δηλ μιλάμε για πολλά χρόνια. Ο μόνος τρόπος να επισπεύσεις είναι να πάρεις άρρωστο παιδί. 
Εδώ όμως σχετικά με τα παραπάνω που αναφέρεις, θα σταθώ στο θράσος που λες πως έχει μία μελλοντική μητέρα να κατηγοριοποιεί τα παιδιά....
Φυσικά, αρρώστιες μπορεί να μας βρουν ανα πάσα στιγμή. Αλλά όχι να λέμε ότι είναι ακατάλληλη μητέρα επειδή δεν διαλέγει άρρωστο παιδί.
Ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς... Πραγματικά.... Πρώτα στον εαυτό μας. 
Εσύ αν είχες να επιλέξεις τι θα διάλεγες? Δεν είναι ρατσισμός. Είναι ειλικρίνεια.
Άλλωστε επειδή είναι γνωστή η απάντηση γι\'αυτό όταν ένα ζευγάρι περιμένει παιδί η επιστήμη του δίνει τη δυνατότητα με τους προγεννητικούς ελέγχους να επιλέξει ένα γερό παιδί.

----------


## Anathema

Ξέρω για τις υιοθεσίες. Επίσης γνωρίζω ότι ανύπαντρη μητέρα δεν μπορεί να υιοθετήσει αλλά αυτό που είπα εγώ ήταν ότι είναι πολύ άσχημο να μιλάς έτσι και να κατηγοριοποιείς ενώ δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα. Εννοείται ότι θέλεις ένα υγιές παιδί αλλά αυτό δεν σου δίνει το δικαίωμα να μιλάς έτσι για τα μη υγιεί. Αυτό που περίμενα σαν απάντηση από μέρους της φίλης μας ήταν τουλάχιστον μια τρυφερή προσέγγιση του θέματος. Για να μεγαλώσεις ένα τέτοιο παιδί θέλει μεγάλη ψυχική δύναμη που κάποιοι διαθέτουν και κάποιοι όχι και είναι πολύ σεβαστό. Αλλά δεν μπορείς να προδικάζεις ένα παιδί που δεν είναι υγιές ή είναι από ίδρυμα... Λίγη τρυφερότητα! Αλλά και πάλι ρωτώ αν το δικό της παιδί έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, πράγμα που απεύχομαι με όλη μου την καρδιά, τι θα κάνει; Δεν λέω ότι θα το πετάξει αλλά τότε θα χρειαστεί η τεράστια που λέγαμε πριν.. Ετσι δεν είναι;

----------


## TC

> _Originally posted by nature_
> TC, γιατί να περιμένει?


Για να μη βιαστεί.
Το 38 δεν είναι απαγορευτικό όριο.
Γιατί να περιμένει; Γιατί μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι η ζωή της δεν της πολυαρέσει και ότι προσπαθεί να \"φτιάξει\" μια ζωή και να βγεί από εκεί που νομίζει ότι έχει \"χωθεί\", που έχει \"κολλήσει\", με το να κάνει ένα παιδί. Γιατί το παιδί δεν θα διορθώσει τα πράγματα. Γιατί αν κάνει ένα παιδί χωρίς να έχει \"λύσει\" τα \"προβλήματά\" της και χωρίς να τα \"έχει βρει\" με τον εαυτό της, όλα θα γίνουν ακόμα πιο \"δύσκολα\" και \"ανυπόφορα\".

nature, αυτά που είπα δεν είχαν καμμία σχέση με την προοπτική να βρεί σύντροφο.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Αν η φίλη μας περιμένει μέχρι τα 45 μπας και την βρει η τύχη της



αν περιμενει ετσι οπως ειναι, δεν εχει καμια τυχη.

Χωρις να ξερω τι εχει ο καθενας στη ζωη του, για να φτασει μεχρι τα 40 και να μην εχει βρει αυτο που τον κλειδωνει, κατι λαθος θα εχει κανει και ο ιδιος.

Ηδη αναφερει οτι δεν ειναι ικανοποιημενη απο το λουκ που εχει και οτι δεν ενδιαφερεται να το αλλαξει για Χ λογους.
Το να καθεσαι και να καμαρωνεις ετσι μοιρολατρικα μηπως και σου χτυπησει την πορτα σου ο ρωμαιος σου, δεν το βλεπω να παιζει.


Οποτε οι ενναλακτικες ειναι ειτε καθεσαι και προγραματιζεις την ζωη σου απο νεα βαση ειτε κανεις παιδι οπου και οπως με οτι προβληματα εχει αυτο.
Παρεπιπτωντος δεν εχω γνωρισει νορμαλ ανθρωπο που να μεγαλωσε με ενα γονεα - δεν εννοω χωρισμενο αλλα ανυπαρκτο γονεα.
Απο κει και περα ο καθενας αναλαμβανει τις ευθυνες του.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by TC_
> 
> . Γιατί το παιδί δεν θα διορθώσει τα πράγματα. Γιατί αν κάνει ένα παιδί χωρίς να έχει \"λύσει\" τα \"προβλήματά\" της και χωρίς να τα \"έχει βρει\" με τον εαυτό της, όλα θα γίνουν ακόμα πιο \"δύσκολα\" και \"ανυπόφορα\".


σωστο αυτο.

----------


## pennoula_v

Ας παρει σκυλι.....Η ζωη μου ειναι βαρετη,ας κανω κ ενα παιδι να αποκτησει ενδιαφερον...(δεν επιστρεφονται μονο)...Δεν βρισκω αντρα(μηπως ψαχνεις τον brad pitt??) ειμαι ασχημη,ειμαι το ενα ειμαι το αλλο...οπως σου ειπαν κ πιο πανω το προβλημα ειναι αλλου,ακομα να το παρεις χαμπαρι??Ενα παιδι δεν ερχεται για να λυσει προβληματα(δυστυχως ομως πολλοι το κανουν)

----------


## nature

Pennoula, μήπως είσαι λίγο αυστηρή? Δεν είναι κακό που θέλει ένα παιδάκι η λίζα. Δεν δικαιούνται να γίνουν γονείς μόνο οι σούπερ τέλειοι εμφανισιακά, ψυχολογικά και οικονομικά.

----------


## lisa71

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Δεν θα απαντήσω στον καθένα ξεχωριστά για να μην πιάνω άδικα χώρο.

1) Το παιδί δεν είναι κατοικίδιο. Αν ήθελα ζωολογικό κήπο, θα έπαιρνα ζώα. Τώρα θέλω οικογένεια, γι΄αυτό και επιθυμώ να γίνω μητέρα.

2) Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω τα 50 για να γίνω μητέρα. Δεν θα έχω αντοχές αλλά ούτε και υγεία, όπως έχω τώρα.

3) Το θεωρώ απίστευτα ρατσιστικό και είναι κρίμα να το ακούω από νέους ανθρώπους -από ηλικιωμένους το κατανοώ- πως επειδή στα 38 δεν έχω σχέση τότε σημαίνει πως κάποια κουλαμάρα έχω. Άραγε ισχύει το ίδιο και για τους άντρες? Γιατί και γω μπορώ να πω πως όσους έχω δει πάνω από τα 35 και είναι ανύπαντροι, κάποια ανισορροπία έχουν.

4) Το ότι θα μεγαλώσει ένα παιδί με έναν γονιό, δεν το κάνει απαραίτητα δυστυχισμένο ή λειψό. Εγώ μεγάλωσα σε πολύτεκνη οικογένεια και δεν έχω καθόλου ευχάριστες αναμνήσεις. Ένα παιδί για να μεγαλώσει σωστά θέλει -πέρα από το οικονομικό σκέλος- αγάπη και αφοσίωση. Αυτά μπορώ να του τα δώσω απεριόριστα. Το ότι μπορεί να είμαι κοντή, χοντρή, κακή ερωμένη ή κουλή, δεν με κάνει αυτόματα και ελλειπή μητέρα. Δηλαδή οι παντρεμένες που παρατούν τα παιδιά τους στις γιαγιάδες τους και γυρίζουν με γκόμενους είναι καλύτερες μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι στεφανωμένες?

5) Δεν με ενδιαφέρει πλέον η \"αποκατάστασή\" μου. Δεν θέλω να παντρευτώ μόνο και μόνο για να γονιμοποιηθώ. Αλήθεια θα ήμουν καλύτερη αν έβρισκα έναν \"κακομοίρη\", γκαστρωνόμουν και ύστερα τον σούταρα? Αυτό δεν θα ήταν ανήθικο? Και μην μου πείτε πως αυτά δεν γίνονται...

6) Το παιδί δεν το θέλω για να μου λύσει κανενός είδους υπαρξιακό πρόβλημα. Θέλω να δημιουργήσω οικογένεια -έστω και μ΄αυτό τον τρόπο- ώστε να γευτώ τις χαρές που προσφέρει η μητρότητα. Είμαι απολύτως διατεθειμένη να σταθώ δίπλα στο παιδί, στην χαρά και στην λύπη του, στο διάβασμα, στην ασθένεια, στην επιτυχία, στην αποτυχία, παντού. 

7) Το ότι το παιδί μου δεν θα έχει πατέρα είναι ένα αντικειμενικό πρόβλημα. Δεν διαφωνώ. ΟΜΩΣ είναι πολύ καλύτερα για ένα παιδί να έχει την έλλειψη ενός πατέρα παρά έναν άθλιο τύπο, που δεν του ταιριάζει η πατρότητα και συμπεριφέρεται απαίσια.

8) Όσα ευτυχισμένα παιδιά είδα στην ζωή μου -είτε από πολύτεκνες είτε από μονογονεϊκές οικογένειες- είχαν ένα κοινό χαρακτηριστικό. Μεγάλωσαν με αγάπη και φροντίδα.

----------


## Empneustns

κανε οτι σου λεει η καρδια σου,αφου ξερεις τι σημαινει παιδι προχωρησε το.απλα το κατεψυγμενο σπερμα ειναι λιγο περιεργο σαν σκεψη αλλα απο την αλλη και τα περισσοτερα ζευγαρια τωρα με τεχνητη γονιμοποιηση κανουν παιδι.και μακαρι να σου παν ολα καλα,χρειαζεται φανταρους η ελλαδα.(και κορη να γινει καλοδεχουμενη ;) εδω γινονται γονεις αλλοι και αλλοι που δεν ξερουν που παν τα τεσσερα,απλα επειδη ξεχασαν να τραβηχτουν...

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> κανε οτι σου λεει η καρδια σου,αφου ξερεις τι σημαινει παιδι προχωρησε το.απλα το κατεψυγμενο σπερμα ειναι λιγο περιεργο σαν σκεψη αλλα απο την αλλη και τα περισσοτερα ζευγαρια τωρα με τεχνητη γονιμοποιηση κανουν παιδι.και μακαρι να σου παν ολα καλα,χρειαζεται φανταρους η ελλαδα.(και κορη να γινει καλοδεχουμενη ;)


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις ευχές σου! Θα είμαι ειλικρινής. Η όλη διαδικασία της εξωσωματικής είναι και πολύ ψυχοφθόρα και ξενερωτική. Αλλά δεν γίνεται αλλιώς... Τώρα κάθε φύλο είναι καλοδεχούμενο. Υγεία και καλοτυχία να υπάρχει.

----------


## krino

το εχω ξαναπει οτι η μητροτητα καταστρεφει τις γυναικες, οταν τουλαχιστον τις καθοριζει.
Ειναι εμφανες οτι σε ενδιαφερει να ολοκληρωσεις τις υποχρεωσεις σου σαν ανθρωπος παρα για το αν το παιδι που θα γεννησεις θα αποκτησει προβληματα.
Απο κει και περα τι αλλο να πουμε....


Καλα γεννητουρια!

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> το εχω ξαναπει οτι η μητροτητα καταστρεφει τις γυναικες, οταν τουλαχιστον τις καθοριζει.
> Ειναι εμφανες οτι σε ενδιαφερει να ολοκληρωσεις τις υποχρεωσεις σου σαν ανθρωπος παρα για το αν το παιδι που θα γεννησεις θα αποκτησει προβληματα.
> Απο κει και περα τι αλλο να πουμε....
> 
> 
> Καλα γεννητουρια!


Η μητρότητα ολοκληρώνει τις γυναίκες και τις εξελίσσει ως προσωπικότητες. Καταστρέφονται οι ανέτοιμες.

Μην προδικάζεις πως το παιδί μου θα είναι προβληματικό. Ακόμη και επιφανής ψυχολόγος/ψυχίατρος να είσαι δεν μπορείς να προδικάσεις τον χαρακτήρα κανενός παιδιού όπου κι αν μεγαλώνει.

Άλλωστε και οι τρομοκράτες αδερφοί Ξηροί μεγάλωσαν σε πολύτεκνη κι ευυπόληπτη οικογένεια με μπαμπά και μαμά αλλά οι πράξεις τους άλλα έδειξαν.

----------


## nature

Λίζα προχώρα, είσαι φοβερή. Μην τους ακούς τους συντηρήκλες \"δήθεν ανοικτόμυαλους\".
Μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Η μητρότητα ολοκληρώνει τις γυναίκες και τις εξελίσσει ως προσωπικότητες. Καταστρέφονται οι ανέτοιμες.
> 
> 
> η μητροτητα ειναι ενας μυθος, αλλα δεν περιμενω να σε πεισω για αυτο.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Λίζα προχώρα, είσαι φοβερή. Μην τους ακούς τους συντηρήκλες \"δήθεν ανοικτόμυαλους\".
> Μπράβο σου!!!


πλακωσανε οι προοδευτικοι \"δηθεν στενομαυλοι\"....
φαιδροτητες....

----------


## lisa71

Krino το παιδί μου θα έχει τις ίδιες ευκαιρίες για επιτυχία/αποτυχία που έχει το μέσο ελληνόπουλο. Τουλάχιστον...

Δεν είμαστε μόνο το περιβάλλον και τα γονίδιά μας αλλά είμαστε και οι επιλογές μας. Δεν υπάρχει εξίσωση που να λέει
ωραίο σπίτι+2 καλοί γονείς= επιτυχία στην ζωή. Η ζωή η ίδια κάνει ανατροπές. Ισχύει το είμαστε οι επιλογές μας σε μεγάλο βαθμό.

Ο σατανιστής/φονιάς Ασημάκης Κατσούλας μεγάλωσε στην Αγία Παρασκευή, με 2 μορφωμένους γονείς (ο πατέρας του ήταν επιτυχημένος λογιστής), και είχε καλά χαρτζηλίκια. Ούτε τα κονέ του πατέρα του ούτε η κοινωνική του θέση τον απέτρεψαν από το να εγκληματίσει ειδεχθώς.

Το παράδειγμα των Ξηρών καταργεί το μύθο της αγίας ελληνικής οικογένειας. Γι΄αυτό είναι άστοχο?

----------


## krino

δεν εχω να σου πω κατι αλλο,
περα απο τις ευχες που εγραψα πιο πανω.

----------


## lisa71

Krino εύχομαι και σε σένα τα καλύτερα. Μου άρεσε η \"αντιπαράθεση\" μαζί σου, γιατί με έκανες να δώ το θέμα από περισσότερες οπτικές γωνίες.

Nature σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_γιατί με έκανες να δώ το θέμα από περισσότερες οπτικές γωνίες.



μερσω,
αν και αμφιβαλλω για τα περι οπτικων γωνιων.

----------


## aimilia

Θα καταθέσω κι εγώ την δική μου άποψη, ως κάποια που πρόσφατα έκανε έκτρωση (ντρέπομαι γι αυτό, δεν το υπερηφανεύομαι) ακριβώς επειδή θεωρούσε πως ήταν πιθανότερο να έφερνε στον κόσμο άλλο ένα δυστυχισμένο παιδί.

Δεδομένου ότι γύρω μας μεγαλώνουν πολλά παιδιά μέσα σε μονογονεΐκές οικογένειες, ας θεωρήσουμε λοιπόν ότι μόνη σου μ ένα παιδί θα ανταπεξέλθεις άριστα και θα καλύψεις και επάξια το κενό του πατέρα..ως προς το πρακτικό κομμάτι.

Ποιός σου εγγυάται όμως πως -με τόσα συναισθηματικά κενά που έχεις -η ανατροφή που θα δώσεις και τα μηνύματα που θα περάσεις στο παιδί σου θα είναι τόσο υγιή ώστε να φέρεις στην κοινωνία έναν ευτυχισμένο και συναισθηματικά πλήρη άνθρωπο;

Όταν η εικόνα που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου και τους γύρω σου (π.χ αυτή γκαστρωθηκε για να κουκουλώσει τον τάδε-λες και ο άντρας είναι έρμαιο και δεν μπορεί να απαιτήσει το προφυλακτικό!) είναι ελλιπής, πως θα δώσεις υγιή εικόνα στο παιδί σου;

----------


## Sofia

Lisa 71, 

καλώς ήρθες:)

καταρχην θα ηθελα να σ ευχαριστήσω για το θεμα που εθεσες, καθώς ειναι κατι που δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε μου κ ετσι μου εδωσες την ευκαιρια να προβληματιστω.


Μ αρεσε η \"κουβέντα\" που αναπτύχθηκε....δεν μπορεσα ομως να μην σκεφτώ:μακαρι ολα τα παντρεμενα ζευγάρια ή και μη, να ειχαν τοσους σοβαρους προβληματισμους πρίν αποκτησουν ενα παιδι. Να βλεπουν αν ειναι τοσο ολοκληρωμενοι ως ανθρωποι που να εχουν το \"δικαιωμα\" να αποκτουν παιδι.

Εχω δει μητέρες με μεγάλο συναισθηματικο ελλειμα, να τρεχουν να το καλυψουν μονο απο τα παιδια τους. Κ εχω υπάρξει κ εγω ενα τετοιο παιδι. Κ δυστυχως δεν ειμαι η μονη.
 
Θα ήθελα να σου πω κατι ακομα: το να νιωθει ενα παιδι πώς σηκώνει ολο το βαρος της ευτυχιας της μητέρας του, ειναι κατι εξωντοτικο για το ιδιο. 

Καλή δύναμη σε οτι κ αν αποφασισεις:)

p.s.Ευχομαι παρολα αυτα να μπορεσεις να δεις, πώς δεν εχεις ξοφλησει ως γυναικα. Κ πώς αυτο εχει να κανει με σενα κ τις επιλογες σου.Κ ειναι κατι που μπορεις να δουλεψεις ακομα!!!

----------


## lisa71

Αιμιλία η τέλεια ψυχική υγεία ανήκει στον Θεό. Ναι μεν δεν είμαι τέλεια και ναι μεν έχω συναισθηματικά κενά αλλά πιστεύω πως η αγάπη μου για το παιδί θα με κάνει όσο γίνεται καλύτερη μητέρα. Όταν υπάρχουν γυναίκες οι οποίες έχουν καρκίνο, σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη κτλ και γίνονται μητέρες και τα παιδιά τους είναι θαυμάσια, ποιός ο λόγος εγώ να μην τα καταφέρω? 

Γιατί έχω λάθος εικόνα για μια κοπέλα, η οποία μένει επίτηδες έγκυος προκειμένου να βάλει στο χέρι άκοπα περιουσίες? Η γυναίκα δεν πρέπει να απαιτεί το προφυλακτικό αφού αυτή την πατά? Επαναλαμβάνω. Γνωρίζω 2 ανύπαντρες κοπέλες, οι οποίες έμειναν επίτηδες έγκυες από πλούσιους. Οι πλούσιοι έγιναν πουλόπουλοι. Αυτές θεωρούν τα αθώα μωρά που απέκτησαν βαρίδια. Το θεωρείς έντιμο? Τα δικά τους παιδιά θα είναι ευτυχισμένα και συναισθηματικά πλήρη ενώ θα υπολλείπεται το δικό μου?

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Lisa 71, 
> 
> καλώς ήρθες:)
> 
> καταρχην θα ηθελα να σ ευχαριστήσω για το θεμα που εθεσες, καθώς ειναι κατι που δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε μου κ ετσι μου εδωσες την ευκαιρια να προβληματιστω.
> 
> 
> Μ αρεσε η \"κουβέντα\" που αναπτύχθηκε....δεν μπορεσα ομως να μην σκεφτώ:μακαρι ολα τα παντρεμενα ζευγάρια ή και μη, να ειχαν τοσους σοβαρους προβληματισμους πρίν αποκτησουν ενα παιδι. Να βλεπουν αν ειναι τοσο ολοκληρωμενοι ως ανθρωποι που να εχουν το \"δικαιωμα\" να αποκτουν παιδι.
> ...


Σοφία, καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σου. Όμως αν μια γυναίκα είναι παντρεμένη και ο γάμος της την κάνει δυστυχή, το παιδί τότε δεν σηκώνει το βάρος της ευτυχίας της μάνας του? 

Κακά τα ψέμματα. Κάθε γονιός έχει προσδοκίες για το παιδί του. Κάθε γονιός θέλει να γίνει το παιδί του καλύτερο από εκείνον σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι στρεσογόνο για το παιδί. Εγώ μεγάλωσα μέσα σε 2 σόγια που είχαν έναν πολύ υψηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο. Όλοι προσδοκούσαν από μένα και τις αδερφές μου να μπούμε σε πολυτεχνείο, ιατρικές κτλ. Ο πήχυς ήταν πολύ ψηλά. Θυμάμαι πόσο άγχος είχαμε να τον περάσουμε...

Λόγοι για να νιώθει βάρος ένα παιδί υπάρχουν πολλοί. Πιστεύω πως με ενημέρωση και φροντίδα από την μεριά μου, θα καταφέρω να \"μετριάσω\" το βάρος του παιδιού.

----------


## sabb

Lisa71, τα παιδιά δεν είναι ούτε σκυλιά, ούτε καναρίνια, ούτε γάτες, ούτε χρυσόψαρα...Δεν τα δένεις με λαιμαριά, δεν τα βάζεις ούτε σε κλουβί ούτε σε γυάλα, δεν τα βγάζεις μια βόλτα την ημέρα και τελειώνεις με τις υποχρεώσεις σου απέναντι τους. Τα παιδιά των ανθρώπων,έχουν ανάγκη και τους δύο γονείς για να μεγαλώσουν σωστά, όχι με βάση τα κλασικά στερεότυπα της οικογένειας, αλλά με βάση την αξία της ζωής για την οποία δεν μπορούν να γίνουν εκπτώσεις στο θέμα της γονείας. Τα παιδιά είναι η μετουσίωση της αγάπης ΔΥΟ ανθρώπων και θα μεγαλώσει σωστά όταν γευτεί αυτή την ίδια την αγάπη των γονιών του σ\'όλη της την έκταση... Αλήθεια, τι θα πεις στο παιδί όταν θα μεγαλώσει κι εύλογα θα θέλει να μάθει για τον πατέρα του ?
Ότι μπαμπάς του είναι το Νο 3248 δείγμα σπέρματος ?
Πως αποφάσισες να το φέρεις στη ζωή επειδή έβλεπες να είσαι σε τέλμα και σκέφτηκες πως με τον ερχομό του θα γλύτωνες απ\' τις προσωπικές σου αποτυχίες ? 
Πως ήθελες σώνει και καλά να γίνεις μάνα, και λες δεν βαριέσαι , ας κάνουμε ένα παιδάκι ? 
Ότι το μητρικό σου φίλτρο ήταν τόσο δυνατό που έφτανε να αναπληρώσεις και τον πατέρα ?

Με ποιο δικαίωμα στερούμε συνειδητά την ύπαρξη του πατέρα από ένα παιδί, γιατί απαξιώνουμε τον πατρικό ρόλο στην ανατροφή του ?

Αγαπητή μου Λίζα, δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός μας να γίνουμε ντε και καλά γονείς, γιατί το παιδί σου ακόμη δεν το γνωρίζεις ποιο θα είναι. Και κανείς ποτέ δεν ήξερε ποιο θα είναι το παιδί του...Το θέμα είναι πως τα παιδιά τα κάνουμε σαν αποτέλεσμα μιας φυσικής διαδικασίας, ξεκινώντας από το κύτταρο της οικογένειας. Αν δεν υπάρχει αυτό, με ποια ηθική στερούμε το παιδί συνειδητά από την ύπαρξη ενός γονέα, μόνο και μόνο γιατί η τεχνολογία δίνει το δικαίωμα στη γυναίκα να τεκνοποιήσει χρησιμοποιώντας κατεψυγμένο σπέρμα ? Με ποιο δικαίωμα τροφοδοτούμε ένα παιδί με τα γονίδια κάποιου άγνωστου ανθρώπου, που δεν έχουμε αξιολογήσει κατά βάση αν θα θέλαμε να μεταδοθούν στο παιδί μας που υποτίθεται θ\' αγαπάμε όσο τίποτε άλλο στο κόσμο ? 

Μπορεί να μην αντιλαμβάνεσαι την ηθική σημασία ενός τέτοιου εγχειρήματος που σκέφτεσαι να κάνεις για να επιβεβαιώσεις στον εαυτό σου πως είσαι ικανή να ανταπεξέλθεις στα καθήκοντα μιας μητέρας, εγώ τουλάχιστον πρώτη φορά ακούω από κάποιον να λέει \"σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα παιδάκι για να αλλάξει η ζωή μου\", λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά είναι, ό,τι πιο εγωιστικό έχω ακούσει - θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με κάποιους που προείπαν πως είναι και κυνική επιλογή.

Κάτι τελευταίο. Μπορείς άνετα να υιοθετήσεις ένα παιδί, υπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που είναι καλύτερα αντί να μην έχουν κανένα γονέα να έχουν τουλάχιστον ένα. Οι δυσκολίες που λές σχετικά με την μονογονεική υιοθεσία, έγκεινται στο γεγονός πως η ζήτηση είναι μεγαλύτερη από την προσφορά και λογικά ευνοούνται οι οικογένειες με δύο γονείς, κι από εκεί και πέρα μεταξύ των υποψηφίων - υποτίθεται - πως επιλέγονται εκείνοι που έχουν καλύτερα κοινωνικά χαρακτηριστικά, ούτως ώστε το ορφανό παιδί να έχει τις καλύτερες προοπτικές στην ανατροφή του. Αυτές οι δυσκολίες αφορούν τα υγιή άτομα (παιδιά) από την καυκάσια φυλή, υπάρχουν εν τούτοις αρκετά παιδάκια έγχρωμα, υγιή, που για ευνόητους λόγους σε μια υπέρμετρα ρατσιστική κοινωνία όπως η δική μας , μένουν στα αζήτητα. Το θέμα αυτό χωρίς να αναφερθώ σε λεπτομέρειες το γνωρίζω από πολύ κοντά και δεν τίθεται αμφισβήτηση...
Θάχες τη δύναμη να μπεις σε μια τέτοια διαδικασία ?
Δεν τίθεται βέβαια σύγκριση στο ηθικό υπόβαθρο της δικής σου επιλογής και σ\' αυτό που σου προτείνω...

----------


## lisa71

sabb στα ερωτήματα που έθεσες έχω απαντήσει διεξοδικά πιο πάνω και δεν θα τα επαναλάβω. Ευχαριστώ για την κατάθεση της γνώμης σου.

----------


## krino

εκτος θεματος,
αναρωτιεμαι γιατι εβαλες την ερωτηση,
αφου στην ουσια θες να ακουσεις τα δικα σου?
Κανε αυτο που εχεις ηδη αποφασισει και μην ακους κανενα....


:cool:

----------


## nature

Tην ερώτηση την έβαλε η κοπέλα, πιστεύοντας πως βρήκε ένα σύγχρονο ευρωπαικό φόρουμ ψυχολογίας όπου μπορεί να μιλήσει κανείς ανοιχτά και με ειλικρίνεια. Δεν ήξερε ότι εδώ συχνάζουν Ταλιμπαν.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> .............εγώ τουλάχιστον πρώτη φορά ακούω από κάποιον να λέει \"σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα παιδάκι για να αλλάξει η ζωή μου\", λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά είναι, ό,τι πιο εγωιστικό έχω ακούσει - θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με κάποιους που προείπαν πως είναι και κυνική επιλογή.


λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλα ειναι οτι πιο υποκριτικο εχω διαβάσει. Ειναι κυνικη επιλογή, οσο κυνικο ειναι να παντρεύεσαι επειδη βιαζεσαι να αποκτησεις παιδι, να αποκτησεις συζυγο επειδη σε πηραν τα χρονια ή επειδη πρεπει να τελειωνεις με αυτες τις υποχρεωσεις. Κ ναι, υπάρχουν ενα σωρο ανθρωποι που καταληγουν έτσι, επειδη πρέπει. Πόσους ανθρωπους/ζευγάρια εχετε δει πραγματικα να αναρωτιουνται κ να προβληματιζονται για το αν ειναι έτοιμοι κ πληρεις ως ανθρωποι για αυτο το βήμα?Ποιους κοροιδεύουμε?

----------


## λίτσα

καλύτερα να ζω σε ένα κόσμο ταλιμπάν παρά σε ένα κόσμο δυστυχισμένων παιδιών. όταν με το καλό ο θεός δώσει ένα παιδί στην λίζα γιατί μην κοροιδευόμαστε αυτός αποφασίζει, καλό θα ήταν να ρωτήσει εκείνο αν τελικά η επιλογή της ήταν σωστή και τότε θα δούμε αν πρέπει να είμαστε ταλιμπάν σε κάποια ζητήματα ή όχι. θέλω να είμαι προοδευτική αλλά σε ότι αφορά εμένα το να μεγαλώνεις παιδιά στην σημερινή κοινωνία είναι ότι πιο δύσκολο γιατί δεν ξέρεις πως να φερθείς και από που θα σου έρθει. πόσο μάλλον όταν τα μεγαλώνεις μόνη σου γιατί όσο και αν αγαπάς το παιδί σου ποτέ δεν ξεχνάς τη φύση σου ότι είσαι γυναίκα και κάποια στιγμή αυτό θα το χρεωθεί το παιδί και είναι κρίμα.

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Αιμιλία η τέλεια ψυχική υγεία ανήκει στον Θεό. Ναι μεν δεν είμαι τέλεια και ναι μεν έχω συναισθηματικά κενά αλλά πιστεύω πως η αγάπη μου για το παιδί θα με κάνει όσο γίνεται καλύτερη μητέρα. Όταν υπάρχουν γυναίκες οι οποίες έχουν καρκίνο, σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη κτλ και γίνονται μητέρες και τα παιδιά τους είναι θαυμάσια, ποιός ο λόγος εγώ να μην τα καταφέρω? 
> 
> Γιατί έχω λάθος εικόνα για μια κοπέλα, η οποία μένει επίτηδες έγκυος προκειμένου να βάλει στο χέρι άκοπα περιουσίες? Η γυναίκα δεν πρέπει να απαιτεί το προφυλακτικό αφού αυτή την πατά? Επαναλαμβάνω. Γνωρίζω 2 ανύπαντρες κοπέλες, οι οποίες έμειναν επίτηδες έγκυες από πλούσιους. Οι πλούσιοι έγιναν πουλόπουλοι. Αυτές θεωρούν τα αθώα μωρά που απέκτησαν βαρίδια. Το θεωρείς έντιμο? Τα δικά τους παιδιά θα είναι ευτυχισμένα και συναισθηματικά πλήρη ενώ θα υπολλείπεται το δικό μου?


Τουλάχιστον το δικό τουσ μωρό θα μπορεί μία μέρα να γνωρίσει τον μπαμπά του. Εσύ στο δικό σου τι θα πεισ; σε έφερα στον κόσμο για να γίνω μάνα; θα θέλει να μάθει από που ήρθε σε αυτόν τον κόσμο και δεν νομίζω μόνο η δική σου πλευρά να το καλύψει και ίσωσ τότε να έρθετε σε ρήξη.
Είσαι ακόμη 38. Στο χώρο που δουλεύω έμεινε φίλη μου έγκυοσ με φυσιολογικό τρόπο στα 42-43. Δώσε λίγο χρόνο στον εαυτό σου για μία ολοκληρωμένη οικογένεια και μετά το ξανασκέφτεσαι. Ευτυχισμένη μαμά είνια μία χαρούμενη μαμά και δεν θα μπορεί πάντα ένα παιδί να καλύπτει το κενό σου ίσωσ τα 2 πρώτα χρόνια που θα είσαι πολύ χαρούμενη αλλά μέτα........Είσαι νέα γυναίκα, θα θεσ κάτι παραπάνω που η ύπαρξη αυτού του παιδιού ίσωσ να μην το επιτρέψει και νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνεισ πωσ είνια και λογικό.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Κακά τα ψέμματα. Κάθε γονιός έχει προσδοκίες για το παιδί του. Κάθε γονιός θέλει να γίνει το παιδί του καλύτερο από εκείνον σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Αυτό από μόνο του είναι στρεσογόνο για το παιδί. .......... Ο πήχυς ήταν πολύ ψηλά. Θυμάμαι πόσο άγχος είχαμε να τον περάσουμε...


Ακριβώς αυτο λέω: ομως άλλο επιβάλλω τις προσδοκιες μου στο παιδι κ αλλο δινω στο παιδι τον χωρο που χρειαζεται να αναπτυξει τις δικες του προσδοκιες..που μπορει να συμπεσουν με τις δικες μου, μπορει κ οχι.

Εχω δει τοσο πολλους γονεις, οπου το παιδι τους γινεται οχημα των δικων τους φιλοδοξιων. Μονο ομως των δικών τους. Το παιδι ειναι σαν να μην εχει φωνη ή αποψη για την δικη του ζωή. 

Το παιδι δεν το αποδεχεσαι επειδή ειναι καλος μαθητης ή μπορει να περάσει σε μια σχολη. Το αγαπας γι αυτο που ειναι, το βοηθάς να μεγαλώσει ως ενα αυτονομο κ οχι ως ενα συμπλεγματικο ατομο.....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Δεν θα απαντήσω στον καθένα ξεχωριστά για να μην πιάνω άδικα χώρο.
> 
> 1) Το παιδί δεν είναι κατοικίδιο. Αν ήθελα ζωολογικό κήπο, θα έπαιρνα ζώα. Τώρα θέλω οικογένεια, γι΄αυτό και επιθυμώ να γίνω μητέρα.
> 
> 2) Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω τα 50 για να γίνω μητέρα. Δεν θα έχω αντοχές αλλά ούτε και υγεία, όπως έχω τώρα.
> 
> 3) Το θεωρώ απίστευτα ρατσιστικό και είναι κρίμα να το ακούω από νέους ανθρώπους -από ηλικιωμένους το κατανοώ- πως επειδή στα 38 δεν έχω σχέση τότε σημαίνει πως κάποια κουλαμάρα έχω. Άραγε ισχύει το ίδιο και για τους άντρες? Γιατί και γω μπορώ να πω πως όσους έχω δει πάνω από τα 35 και είναι ανύπαντροι, κάποια ανισορροπία έχουν.
> 
> ...


Lisa
σε βρίσκω πρακτικό άνθρωπο και συνειδητοποιημένο..
Θέλω να σου κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις για να σε καταλάβω καλύτερα.
Για να μπαινεις μεσα στο φόρουμ αυτό και να αναρωτιέσαι, θα πει οτι δεν είσαι εκατο τα εκατό σίγουρη για την απόφαση αυτή.
Κάτι σε σταματάει.
Ας επικεντρωθούμε σε όσα σε σταματούν.
Μπορείς να εστιάσεις σε τι εγκειται η αμφιβολία σου? Εδώ δεν είμαστε για να σε κρίνουμε, αλλα για να σε ακούσουμε κι αν αυτό γίνεται, να σε κάνουμε να ακούσεις κι εσύ καλύτερα τον εαυτό σου.
Τέλος, η απόφαση είναι καθαρά δική σου.
Δεν θεωρώ οτι είναι ανήθικό το να κάνεις αξωσωματική.
Μαλιστα πιστευω οτι το να μεγαλώσει το παιδί με μια μανα συνειδητοποιημενη για το εργο και τον ρόλο της, χωρίς πατέρα, είναι λιγότερο ανήθικο απο το να μεγαλώνει σε μια οικογενεια χωρις εσωτερική συνοχή κι επικοινωνία, με γονείς που μαλλώνουν.
Κατά δεύτερον, σίγουρα το να κάνεις παιδιά είναι μια ευθύνη τεράστια που πολλοί δεν την αναγνωρίζουν καν όταν γκαστρώνονται τυχαία ή απο λόγους κοινωνικού προγραμματισμού. Στην φίλη μας εδώ δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο.
Εξάλλου, δεν γίνεται σχεδόν ποτέ να είμαστε οι τελειοι , με αυτογνωσία, αυτάρκεις και χωρίς συναισθηματικά κενά άνθρωποι ωστε να κάνουμε παιδί. Μπορούμε όμως πιστεύω, έχοντας την κατάλληλη αυτογνωσία όλου του παραπάνω, να μην μεταθέτουμε τα δικά μας κενά και προβλήματα στο παιδί και να γινουμε ΠΑΡΟΛΑΥΤΑ καλοί και αποτελεσματικοί γονείς. Και το πως να είναι κανείς γονιός, το μαθαίνει και λίγο στην πορεία...
Το βρήκα πολύ θαραλλέο που αναγνωρίζεις τα όριά σου και΄δεν θα μπορούσες να αναλάβεις ενα παιδάκι που θα χρειαζόταν την ειδικά φροντιδα εκείνη που χρειάζονται τα άτομα αυτά λόγω των συνθηκών της ζωής τους. Αυτό για μένα δεν προδικάζει το οτι δεν μπορείς να δώσεις αγάπη ως μάνα... Ισα ισα, μπορεί αφού γίνεις μανα να διαπιστώσεις οτι και η ικανότητα σου για φροντίδα αυξήθηκε, και κατόπιν να νιωθεις ακομα και σε θεση να δωσεις μια τετοια ειδικη φροντίδα.

Θα σταθώ όμως τώρα στα σημεία που με προβλημάτισαν, για να δουμε ποιο ειναι και το δικό σου το κομμάτι που σε κάνει να αμφιβάλλεις.
Αρχικά διέκρινα μια δυσαρέσκεια σχετικά με την ποιότητα της ζωής σου. Αυτή αναγεται τόσο στην έλλειψη ερωτικής ζωής και συντροφικότητας, όσο και στην αναγκη σου να αυτοπραγματωθεις ως μανα. Τουλαχιστον εγω αυτό είδα.
Κι ενω εισαι έτοιμη να καλυψεις το δευτερο, το πρωτο το αντιμετωπίζεις σαν ενα καραβι που εχεις χασει οριστικά.
Μιλάς για απογοήτευση και για ξενέρωμα...
Προσπάθησε να δουλεψεις λίγο με τα συναισθήματα σου αυτά.
Και τελικά θέσε στον εαυτό σου το ερώτημα. Πόσο βαραίνει η ΛΑΧΤΑΡΑ μου να γίνω μάνα στο να κάνω αυτή τη διαδικασία της εξωσωματικής και πόσο η ΑΝΑΓΚΗ μου να ξεφύγω απο τα κακώς κείμενα της ζωής και του εαυτού μου? Αυτή είναι μια προσωπική κουβέντα που εγω θα έκανα με τον εαυτό μου, πριν το βήμα αυτό...

Όσον αφορά στα υπόλοιπα...
Εντάξει, μπορεί να καταλαβες οτι οταν ησουν μικρη με πολύ καλύτερη εμφάνιση δεν κατάφερες να βρεις τον συντροφο τον κατάλληλο. Βλεπεις λοιπόν κι εσυ οτι η εμφάνιση δεν είναι το παν. ( μην το διαστρεβλώνεις λέγοντας, οτι αφου δεν εγινε τότε οπυ ημουν όσο το δυνατόν ωραιότερη δεν θα γίνει ποτέ). Ισως μάλιστα είχες επικεντρωθεί τόσο στην εμφάνιση τότε οπυ δεν άφηνες τα άλλα στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα σου να φανούν και να γοητεύσουν... κάτι που τώρα μπορείς να πετύχεις , παρά την εμφάνιση. Κι αυτό ειτε πριν ειτε αφού γεννηθεί το παιδί.
Μην παραιτείσαι απο εναν μελλοντικό αγωνα για συντροφο, που θα είναι και ερωτικός σου παρτενέρ και πατέρας για το μωρό. Αγαπα τον εαυτό σου πιο πολύ, παλεψε να τον αγαπήσεις όσο περισσότερο γίνεται πριν γίνεις μάνα και ισως δεις οτι μπορείς να διεκδικήσεις αντρες με τα άλλα σου χαρίσματα, παρά τη μετρια εμφάνιση. 

Το άλλο σημείο που με προβλημάτισε είναι η αγωνία σου για τα φαινομενοτυπικά χαρακτηριστικα του παιδιού. Δεν θελεις να βρεις εναν μετριο( γιατι θεωρεις οτι μονο ενας μετριος θα ερχοταν μαζι σου) και να βγαλετε κι οι δυο ενα παιδί μετριο εμφανισιακά. ( αυτο που λες οτι πολλοι κοιταν τα χαρακτηριστικά και τα γονίδια πριν την τεκνοποίηση το πιστεύω). Αλλα θελω να σου κανω μια ερώτηση και να μου απαντήσεις.... νομίζεις οτι αυτή η απέχθεια που τρεφεις για την εμφάνισή σου δεν θα \"περάσει\" με κάποιον τρόπο στο παιδί? Ειναι ενα θεματάκι που πρεπει να δουλεψεις, να αποδεχτεις την εικόνα σου και όσο γίνεται να την αγαπήσεις. Εισαι αυτή που είσαι και είσαι αξια αγάπης κι ερωτα, έτσι ακριβώς όπως είσαι.. Φυσικά το να φροντίζουμε τον εαυτό μας να είναι υγιής και λαμπερός, σιγουρα μας τονώνει( συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει που λένε).

Αρα, αγαπητή Λίσα, καλά έκανες και έθεσες το ερώτημά σου, για να δεις κι εσυ οτι υπάρχουν καποιες εκκρεμότητες μέσα σου πριν αναλάβεις το εγχείρημα της μητρότητας με τον τρόπο που κρινεις ως προσφορότερο για τις παρούσες συνθήκες της ζωής σου.
Η γνωμη μου είναι να επισκεφτείς έναν ειδικό για να δουλέψετε πανω στα θέματα αυτά που εχεις με τον εαυτό σου και να νιωσεις πιο ετοιμη εσωτερικά για να κανεις το βήμα.

----------


## carrie

Καλα να μην γνωρισω τον πατερα μου, συμβαινει, οι ανθρωποι, χωριζουν, πεθαινουν, εξαφανιζονται και αφηνουν πισω παιδια. Δε μπορω να διανοηθω να μην ΞΕΡΩ ομως τον πατερα μου. Στις παραπανω περιπτωσεις κατι μενει, μια φωτογραφια, ενα δωρο γενεθλιων, μια ιστορια για τη γνωριμια των γονιων, ενα συναισθημα τελοσπαντων. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση, το παιδι δεν ξερει τιποτα για τον βιολογικο του πατερα, περα απο το οτι η μανα του διαλεξε το σπερμα του επειδη ειχε υψηλο iq καλη εμφανιση και υγιη οργανισμο. ιουυυ. πολυ προχω για μενα

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> .............εγώ τουλάχιστον πρώτη φορά ακούω από κάποιον να λέει \"σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα παιδάκι για να αλλάξει η ζωή μου\", λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά είναι, ό,τι πιο εγωιστικό έχω ακούσει - θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με κάποιους που προείπαν πως είναι και κυνική επιλογή.
> 
> 
> λυπάμαι που το λέω, αλλα ειναι οτι πιο υποκριτικο εχω διαβάσει. Ειναι κυνικη επιλογή, οσο κυνικο ειναι να παντρεύεσαι επειδη βιαζεσαι να αποκτησεις παιδι, να αποκτησεις συζυγο επειδη σε πηραν τα χρονια ή επειδη πρεπει να τελειωνεις με αυτες τις υποχρεωσεις. Κ ναι, υπάρχουν ενα σωρο ανθρωποι που καταληγουν έτσι, επειδη πρέπει. Πόσους ανθρωπους/ζευγάρια εχετε δει πραγματικα να αναρωτιουνται κ να προβληματιζονται για το αν ειναι έτοιμοι κ πληρεις ως ανθρωποι για αυτο το βήμα?Ποιους κοροιδεύουμε?


Σοφία , δεν έχω λόγους να υποκρίνομαι για κάτι, δεν παίζουμε θέατρο εδώ πέρα μέσα κι αν κάποιοι το θεωρούν έτσι, σε διαβεβαιώνω δεν ανήκω σ\' αυτή την κάστα. Το να διατυπώνει κάποιος την άποψη του σ\' ένα θέμα , που εγώ τουλάχιστον θεωρώ σοβαρό ως προς την αντιμετώπιση του, δεν σημαίνει πως το κάνει από ιδιοτέλεια, γιατί ούτε μπόνους κερδίζουμε ούτε επαίνους, το πολύ πολύ να ρίχνουμε καμιά μούτζα στον εαυτό μας , αν λέμε μερικές φορές κουβέντες που ενοχλούν...Τόχω πει κι άλλες φορές. Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μην είμαι αρεστός, διατυπώνω την άποψη μου και σ\' όποιον αρέσει έχει καλώς. Αν ήθελα να ήμουν αρεστός , ναι τότε, θα μπορούσα να υποκριθώ , να συμφωνώ σε όλα και να πηγαίνω με τους πολλούς. Το να την λέω όμως όταν μου κάνει κέφι, ενοχλώ δεν ενοχλώ, μόνο υποκρισία δεν είναι και τον χαρακτηρισμό σου τον θεωρώ άστοχο..Το να μην συμφωνεί κάποιος μαζί μου είναι εφαλτήριο καλοπροαίρετης συζήτησης και είναι πέρα ως πέρα θεμιτό...Το να με χαρακτηρίζει κανείς υποκριτή (!) το θεωρώ εν τούτοις ανοίκειο κι έξω από τα πλαίσια ενός ωφέλιμου διαλόγου....

Επί της ουσίας τώρα, οι επιλογές \"αποτελμάτωσης\" του καθένα από προσωπικά προβλήματα καταξίωσης στη ζωή του κατά την άποψη μου δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν σαν σωσίβιο τα παιδιά. Αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να έχει την συναισθηματική πληρότητα και την συνειδητότητα της ευθύνης που καλείται να αναλάβει για το μεγάλωμα ενός παιδιού, δεν μπορεί να το κάνει για να εκπληρώσει τον ρόλο του ντε και καλά ως γονιού . Δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός το να γίνει σώνει και καλά κάποιος γονιός, αν δεν έχει τα απαραίτητα εφόδια που απαιτούνται για να το κάνει. Και κατά την άποψη μου, η παρουσία ενός πατέρα είναι το ίδιο σημαντική με εκείνη της μητέρας. Αυτή η \"λεπτομέρεια\" λείπει από τα εφόδια της φίλης μας, κι όσο κι αν θέλω να πιστεύω πως έχει όλη τη καλή διάθεση να μεγαλώσει το παιδί της με αγάπη, στοργή και φροντίδα, πιστεύω πως σ\' αυτό το παιδάκι θα υπάρχει πάντα ένα συναισθηματικό κενό..Όταν τ\' άλλα παιδάκια θα παίζουν με τους πατεράδες τους, θα μιλάν όλο καμάρι για κείνους, θα είναι το πρότυπο τους, το παιδάκι της φίλης μας δεν μπορεί να επικαλείται την ύπαρξη κανενός πατέρα. Δεν μπορεί να εξομοιωθεί με τα ορφανά παιδάκια, γιατί εκείνα τουλάχιστον μπορεί ούτε κάν να τον γνώρισαν τον πατέρα τους, αλλά εν τούτοις μπορούν να μιλάνε για εκείνον γιατί τουλάχιστον ΥΠΗΡΞΕ. Το παιδάκι της φίλης μας θα μεγαλώσει με τα ψέμματα ? Ποιος θα αναλάβει την ευθύνη να του πει, πως είναι αποτέλεσμα γονιμοποίησης ενός ωαρίου από κάποιον άγνωστο δότη σπέρματος ? Πως τελικά η ύπαρξη του δεν είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά το αποκούμπι για να συμπληρώσει τα συναισθηματικά κενά της μητέρας του?

Δεν θα έλεγα την παραμικρή κουβέντα για το θέμα της φίλης μας, αν δεν υπήρχε μια αλγεινή παράμετρος - πάντα κατά την άποψη μου. Η επιλογή της δεν βασίζεται συνειδητά τόσο στην ανάγκη της για τεκνοποίηση, όσο στο ότι η απόφαση της πάρθηκε για να συμπληρώσει ακριβώς τα δικά της συναισθηματικά κενά. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση, το παιδάκι τι θα φταίει ?

Στο τέλος τέλος, απ\' όσο τουλάχιστον εγώ κατάλαβα από την αντιμετώπιση του πόστ μου από την Λίζα, την απόφαση της την είχε ήδη πάρει πριν θέσει το θέμα προς συζήτηση σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ, άρα ό,τι και να λέμε εκ των υστέρων πέφτει στο κενό. 

Οι απόψεις μας δεν έχουν σκοπό να αποπροσανατολίσουν την θεματοθέτρια ή να της επιβάλουν ποιο δρόμο θα ακολουθήσει , αλλά να διαφωτίσουν κάποιες πλευρές που ίσως δεν τις αντιλαμβάνεται ή δεν τις λαμβάνει υπ\' όψη της πάνω σ\' ένα σοβαρό θέμα με ηθικές προεκτάσεις , όχι τόσο όσο αφορά το τι θα πει ο κόσμος - για τον οποίο ούτως ή άλλως χεστήκαμε - αλλά όσον αφορά τον ψυχισμό και τον συναισθηματικό κόσμο ενός παιδιού που θα έρθει στη ζωή κάτω από \"ιδιαίτερες\" συνθήκες κι εκείνο που τελικά ενδιαφέρει είναι οι δικές του αντοχές απέναντι σ\' ένα σκληρό κόσμο.

Η απόφαση της Λίζας είναι ειλημμένη, οπότε κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια......

Της εύχομαι καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια της και να αποδειχθεί μια καλή μητέρα για το παιδάκι της.........

----------


## weird

Όσο για το θέμα του πως θα εξηγήσεις στο παιδάκι τι εγινε και πως ήρθες στον κόσμο τι έχεις σκεφτεί?
Ξερεις Λίζα μου, όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε την περιεργεια να βρούμε ποιος μας έφερε στον κόσμο και μαλλον θα πρέπει να το χειριστείς προσεκτικά για να μην δημιουργήσει τραύμα αυτό στο παιδί.
Αυτό φυσικά είναι ενα μελλοντικό και απαισιόδοξο σενάριο, σιγουρα ο ειδικός θα σε συμβουλέψει και επ\' αυτού.

Δεν καταδικάζω τους ομοφιλόφιλους που θέλουν να αποκτήσουν παιδί με τη διαδικασία αυτή, ούτε και τους ανθρώπους που δεν μπόρεσαν να βρουν τον κατάλληλο συντροφο και επιμένουν να έχουν βαθιά αναγκη το να αποκτήσουν ενα παιδί. 

Ειναι άχαρο να το εξηγήσεις στο παιδί αλλα αν γίνει μεσα στα σωστά πλαίσια, τότε πιστευω εξομαλύνεται το αποτέλεσμά του.

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο πιστεύω είναι ενταξει γυναίκες που βιάστηκαν να κρατούν τα παιδιά που επιασαν ( αν το αντέχουν και το επιλέγουν φυσικά).

Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να είναι το παιδί μια αυθόρμητη μετουσίωση σε σάρκα, της ερωτικής αγάπης δυο ανθρώπων, μέσα απο την σαρκική και ψυχικοσυναισθηματική συνένωση των δύο σωμάτων και ψυχών....

Όμως το ιδανικό αυτό μένει κατα βάση΄ένα άπιαστο όνειρο για πολλά παντρεμένα ζευγάρια. Οχι γιατί είναι πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινο - είναι μια χαρά ρεαλιστικό. Αλλά γιατί απαιτεί έλλειψη συμβιβασμών, ειλικρίνεια ως στάση ζωής, ρίσκο, συγκυρία, ουσιαστικότητα και συνειδητοποίηση, ακόμα και ετοιμότητα να δεχτούμε το ενδεχόμενο να μην μας προκύψει...και πολλά πολλά άλλα που έχουμε αρχίσει να θεωρούμε ως ιδανικά γιατί τα αρνηθήκαμε ως μη ΒΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ τρόπους ύπαρξης.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Η μητρότητα για εμένα δεν είναι κάτι που \'ολοκληρώνει και εξελίσσει\' τη γυναίκα. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι είναι μέρος των δυνατοτήτων που μας παρέχει η φύση. Όπως και πολλά άλλα, τα οποία όμως δεν εκπληρώνονται πάντοτε στη διάρκεια μιας ζωής, είτε λόγω συνθηκών είτε λόγω επιλογών και προτεραιοτήτων. Χωρίς αμφιβολία, οποιαδήποτε γυναίκα έχει δικαίωμα να θεωρεί τη μητρότητα προτεραιότητα και να είναι ανάμεσα στις πρώτες επιλογές της. Το να είναι όμως μέσο για να αποκτήσει νόημα η ζωή της, είναι κάτι που με προβληματίζει. 

Επιπλέον διάβασα για πολύ συγκεκριμένες προσδοκίες της θεματοθέτριας. Ότι το παιδί θα έχει 50% πιθανότητες να βγει καλύτερο από την ίδια. Ότι θα αποφύγει τον παιδοψυχολόγο που θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι απαιτεί ένα θετό παιδί. Ότι τα όποια προβλήματα είναι σταυρός που δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει. Όχι ότι είναι υποχρεωμένη να μπορεί. Αλλά εδώ θεοποιείται ο προγεννητικός έλεγχος που σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι ο μοναδικός παράγοντας για να είναι και να παραμείνει υγιές ένα παιδί. Πόσο μάλλον για να εκπληρώσει και άλλες προσδοκίες του γονέα. 

Όπως με προβλημάτισαν και άλλα που διάβασα σε αυτό το θέμα. Για παράδειγμα, είχα την αίσθηση ότι διαχωρίζεται εντελώς ο ρόλος της μητέρας από όλα τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά της ζωής και της προσωπικότητας. Διάβασα και τη σωστή γενικά άποψη ότι ένα παιδί χρειάζεται αγάπη και φροντίδα. Πρωτίστως ναι, όχι μόνο. Έπειτα για εμένα χρειάζεται να έχω αγάπη και φροντίδα τουλάχιστον για τον εαυτό μου και για το σύντροφο, για να μην πω και το ευρύτερο \'περίσσευμα συναισθημάτων\' που κάπου στις απαντήσεις εδώ διάβασα και συμφωνώ. Το ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι ανάμεσά μας που έχουν επιλέξει ή έχουν κατά τύχη φέρει στον κόσμο ένα παιδί εν μέσω προβλημάτων, από ανευθυνότητα, για ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς κλπ, δεν μου δίνει αυτομάτως το δικαίωμα να ενθαρρύνω και τους υπόλοιπους να κάνουν το ίδιο.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Tην ερώτηση την έβαλε η κοπέλα, πιστεύοντας πως βρήκε ένα σύγχρονο ευρωπαικό φόρουμ ψυχολογίας όπου μπορεί να μιλήσει κανείς ανοιχτά και με ειλικρίνεια. Δεν ήξερε ότι εδώ συχνάζουν Ταλιμπαν.


Δεν ξέρω ποιον εννοείς, το να μην συμφωνούν κάποιοι μεταξύ τους είναι η πεμπτουσία του διαλόγου. Ταλιμπανισμός κατά την δική μου ταπεινή γνώμη είναι να έχουμε τα μάτια μας και τα αυτιά μας κλειστά σε όσους έχουν αντίθετη άποψη.. Ιδίως αν τους αποτρέπουμε με διάφορους χαρακτηρισμούς και να μην την λένε ;)

----------


## Sofia

sabb, 

καταρχην θα θελα να σου πώ πώς πουθενα δεν γραφω πώς εισαι υποκριτης. Γραφω : ειναι υποκριτικο αυτο \"εγώ τουλάχιστον πρώτη φορά ακούω από κάποιον να λέει \"σκέφτομαι να κάνω ένα παιδάκι για να αλλάξει η ζωή μου\", λυπάμαι που το λέω αλλά είναι, ό,τι πιο εγωιστικό έχω ακούσει - θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα με κάποιους που προείπαν πως είναι και κυνική επιλογή.\"


Αλλο ειναι υποκριτικο, αλλο εισαι υποκριτης. Καμια σχεση.

Δεν θεωρω οτι πας να αποπροσανατολισεις την θεματοθετρια, οτι εισαι υποκριτης, οτι θες να γινεις αρεστος κλπ. 

Σε οτι αφορά το θεμα, δεν πιστεύω πώς μονο οι μητέρες μονογονεϊκων οικογενειων πανε να καλυψουν τα συναισθηματικα τους κενα, αλλα κ πολλες παντρεμενες γυναικες. Και εκει ειναι η ενσταση μου, αυτο θεωρω υποκριτικο: να ειμαστε τοσο ευαισθητοι στη μια περιπτωση κ τοσο αναισθητοι στην άλλη.

Σ αυτο το φορουμ, εγω προσωπικα περιμενα περισσοτερη ευαισθησια...

Τελος συμφωνω πολυ με την wierd. Το θεμα ειναι lisa να δεις πώς οδηγεισαι σε μια τετοια αποφαση κ τί περιμενεις απο αυτην.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> Το ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι ανάμεσά μας που έχουν επιλέξει ή έχουν κατά τύχη φέρει στον κόσμο ένα παιδί εν μέσω προβλημάτων, από ανευθυνότητα, για ιδιοτελείς σκοπούς κλπ, δεν μου δίνει αυτομάτως το δικαίωμα να ενθαρρύνω και τους υπόλοιπους να κάνουν το ίδιο.


Συμφωνω απολυτα. Περιμενω ομως την ιδια ευαισθησια για το ποσο καλα θα μεγαλώσει το παιδι τοσο στην μια περιπτωση οσο κ στην άλλη.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Tην ερώτηση την έβαλε η κοπέλα, πιστεύοντας πως βρήκε ένα σύγχρονο ευρωπαικό φόρουμ ψυχολογίας όπου μπορεί να μιλήσει κανείς ανοιχτά και με ειλικρίνεια. Δεν ήξερε ότι εδώ συχνάζουν Ταλιμπαν.
> 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω ποιον εννοείς, το να μην συμφωνούν κάποιοι μεταξύ τους είναι η πεμπτουσία του διαλόγου. Ταλιμπανισμός κατά την δική μου ταπεινή γνώμη είναι να έχουμε τα μάτια μας και τα αυτιά μας κλειστά σε όσους έχουν αντίθετη άποψη.. Ιδίως αν τους αποτρέπουμε με διάφορους χαρακτηρισμούς και να μην την λένε ;)


οχι Σαμπ, δεν απευθυνόμουν προσωπικά σε εσένα.
Αλλωστε έχεις υπάρξει ευγενής μαζί μου στο παρελθόν και δεν θα ήθελα να σου ανταποδώσω την ευγένειά σου με αυτό το τρόπο. :)
Παρόλα αυτά διαφωνώ με τις σκληρές απόψεις σου στο θέμα αυτό. 
Γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε διδακτορικό στην ψυχολογία, στην ψυχανάλυση, στην πατρότητα, στην μητρότητα, ιδιόκτητο σπίτι, δουλειά με προοπτική και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο για να αποκτήσουμε παιδιά?
όπως δηλώνει και το nickname μου, μου αρέσει μία πιο φυσική και πιο απλή προσέγγιση στα θέματα αυτά. Όχι τόσοι φόβοι και τόσοι φραγμοί. Οχι τόσες αναστολές.

----------


## sabb

Σοφία, δεν θέλω να επεκταθώ περισσότερο σε προσωπικό θέμα, άλλωστε δεν αφορά το τόπικ και δεν είναι σωστό για τη θεματοθέτρια. Αλλά όταν κάποιος μιλά υποκριτικά , κατ\' εμε΄είναι και υποκριτής, δεν καταλαβαίνω πως μπορείς και τα διαχωρίζεις, εκτός αν αναφέρεσαι στη γενική εντύπωση που προκαλεί μια τέτοια θέση, οπότε το ζήτημα αλλάζει.

Όσον αφορά την ευαισθησία στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα και την αναισθησία που επικαλείσαι σε παρεμφερείς αναζητήσεις παντρεμένων γυναικών, απλά δεν τέθηκε σε σύγκριση στο παρόν τόπικ. Όσον αφορά την άποψη σου, τη συμμερίζομαι και θάλεγα πως το να επιδιώκει μια παντρεμένη γυναίκα να καλύψει τα δικά της κενά με τεκνοποίηση συνειδητά ανεπιθύμητη, είναι πολύ χειρότερο από την προσπάθεια που θέλει να κάνει η θεματοθέτρια, η οποία αν μη τι άλλο έχει δηλώσει πως έχει περίσσευμα ψυχικών αποθεμάτων (φτάνει όμως μόνο αυτό ?)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την διατύπωση της Μαρίνας για το θέμα .

----------


## sabb

Nature, συμφωνώ κι εγώ σε λιγότερους φραγμούς και αναστολές, όσον αφορά όμως τις προσωπικές αναζητήσεις του καθένα κι όχι την ελαφρότητα του να κάνουμε παιδί έτσι για να λέμε πως το κάναμε. Η ανατροφή ενός παιδιού απαιτεί υπευθυνότητα κι όχι μόνο συναίσθημα. Φραγμούς κι αναστολές δεν έχουν και όσοι ανεύθυνα \"σκορπάν\" παιδιά και δεν ξέρουν πως να τα μεγαλώσουν και τα στέλνουν να κάνουν τους επαίτες στα φανάρια, εγώ σε μια τέτοια ελευθερία λέω όχι καλή μου nature, γιατί δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την ελευθερία της σκέψης και της νόησης αλλά με μια ασυνείδητη ελευθερία που μάλλον προβλήματα δημιουργεί - κυρίως στα παιδιά που επωμίζονται τα αποτελέσματα της , παρά στους ενήλικες που την παράγουν.

----------


## nature

εγώ πάντως είμαι ευγνώμων που είχα την ευκαιρία και γεννήθηκα: 

-στους γονείς μου που με γέννησαν και με μεγάλωσαν, και ας ήταν σκατά η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι συχνά λόγω των καυγάδων τους.

-στο σύμπαν που μου έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να γεννηθώ στον συγκεκριμένο χωροχρόνο και όχι πχ στα χρόνια της πανούκλας, στη σπάρτη του καιάδα ή στο Μεσαίωνα.... 
αυτό δεν το χρωστώ στους γονείς μου, το χρωστώ στο σύμπαν....

Εσύ Σαμπ δεν θα ήθελες να είχες γεννηθεί, ακόμα και από άγνωστους γονείς? (η ερώτηση ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους ...που δυιλίζουν τον κώνωπα στο θέμα της τεκνοποίησης)

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> εγώ πάντως είμαι ευγνώμων που είχα την ευκαιρία και γεννήθηκα: 
> 
> -στους γονείς μου που με γέννησαν και με μεγάλωσαν, και ας ήταν σκατά η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι συχνά λόγω των καυγάδων τους.
> 
> -στο σύμπαν που μου έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να γεννηθώ στον συγκεκριμένο χωροχρόνο και όχι πχ στα χρόνια της πανούκλας, στη σπάρτη του καιάδα ή στο Μεσαίωνα.... 
> αυτό δεν το χρωστώ στους γονείς μου, το χρωστώ στο σύμπαν....
> 
> Εσύ Σαμπ δεν θα ήθελες να είχες γεννηθεί, ακόμα και από άγνωστους γονείς? (η ερώτηση ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους ...που δυιλίζουν τον κώνωπα στο θέμα της τεκνοποίησης)


Μα τι λες τώρα ? Δεν μπορούν όλοι να μακαρίζουν την τύχη που γεννήθηκαν , βλέπεις κι εσύ δίπλα σου τι γίνεται...Δεν θάθελα να γεννηθώ π.χ. στην Αφρική και να με τρων οι μύγες, να πεθαίνω από υποσιτισμό κι από δίψα, από έλλειψη φαρμάκων, ή στην Παλαιστίνη και να ζω με τον καθημερινό κίνδυνο να μου πέσει καμιά \"έξυπνη\" βόμβα στο κεφάλι...

Δεν θεωρώ δώρο την ζωή κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες, μακαρίζω τον εαυτό μου που ζω στις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by nature_
> εγώ πάντως είμαι ευγνώμων που είχα την ευκαιρία και γεννήθηκα: 
> 
> -στους γονείς μου που με γέννησαν και με μεγάλωσαν, και ας ήταν σκατά η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι συχνά λόγω των καυγάδων τους.
> 
> -στο σύμπαν που μου έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να γεννηθώ στον συγκεκριμένο χωροχρόνο και όχι πχ στα χρόνια της πανούκλας, στη σπάρτη του καιάδα ή στο Μεσαίωνα.... 
> αυτό δεν το χρωστώ στους γονείς μου, το χρωστώ στο σύμπαν....
> 
> Εσύ Σαμπ δεν θα ήθελες να είχες γεννηθεί, ακόμα και από άγνωστους γονείς? (η ερώτηση ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους ...που δυιλίζουν τον κώνωπα στο θέμα της τεκνοποίησης)


Nature μου,
αυτό που εκλαμβάνω απο το μήνυμά σου, είναι η εξής αίσθηση.... ένας πανηγυρικός εορτασμός της ζωής..

Νιώθω σαν να λες :
Η ζωή είναι ένα βλαστάρι, που όπου κι αν φυτρώσει, μέσα σε απόκρημνα βράχια κι άχαρες πλαγιές, σε μπόρες, καταιγίδες ή χιόνια, μπορεί να αναπτυχθεί και να ανθίσει... 

Μιλάς για φυσικότητα,
ωστόσο η μέθοδος της εξωσωματικής γονιμοποίησης αλλοιώνει τη φυσικότητα των πραγμάτων.
Ετσι το ζήτημα που ανοίχτηκε απο τη φίλη μας Λίζα συνδέεται με τα όλο ζήτημα της βιοηθικής όσον αφορά στην επιστημονική πρόοδο και τις εξελίξεις της ιατρικής τεχνολογίας.
Πάντως η πρόοδος αυτή υπάρχει και για μένα δεν είναι απο μόνη της καλή ή κακή.
Είναι μόνο ένα εργαλείο που ο χαρακτήρας του εξαρτάται μόνο απο την χρήση που κάνει αυτός που το κρατά.

Γι αυτό και το σημαντικότερο όλων είναι πιστεύω να πρόκειται για μία συνειδητοποιημένη επιλογή της κοπέλας με κίνητρα όσο το δυνατόν ξεκάθαρα και άρα επιτεύξιμα.

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Εσύ Σαμπ δεν θα ήθελες να είχες γεννηθεί, ακόμα και από άγνωστους γονείς? (η ερώτηση ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους ...που δυιλίζουν τον κώνωπα στο θέμα της τεκνοποίησης)


Καλά τώρα, συζητάμε για κάτι ανέφικτο! Θα μπορούσα να \'θέλω\' να γεννηθώ, προτού τη γέννηση?

----------


## λίτσα

δεν νομίζω να ήθελα να γεννηθώ από άγνωστους γονείς γιατί η ζωή μου θα ήταν ένα μαρτύριο και θα ζούσα πάντα με την απορία πως θα ήταν αν τους είχα γνωρίσει

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> εγώ πάντως είμαι ευγνώμων που είχα την ευκαιρία και γεννήθηκα: 
> 
> -στους γονείς μου που με γέννησαν και με μεγάλωσαν, και ας ήταν σκατά η ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι συχνά λόγω των καυγάδων τους.
> ...


Μίλησα για το συγκεκριμένο χωροχρόνο σαμπ. Οχι για αυτά που αναφέρεις. Για την Ελλάδα του 20ου-21ου αι.
Γιατί πρέπει να φοβόμαστε να φέρουμε παιδιά στον κόσμο? Πόσο άπληστοι πρέπει να είμαστε?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by marina38_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Εσύ Σαμπ δεν θα ήθελες να είχες γεννηθεί, ακόμα και από άγνωστους γονείς? (η ερώτηση ισχύει και για τους υπόλοιπους ...που δυιλίζουν τον κώνωπα στο θέμα της τεκνοποίησης)
> 
> 
> Καλά τώρα, συζητάμε για κάτι ανέφικτο! Θα μπορούσα να \'θέλω\' να γεννηθώ, προτού τη γέννηση?


Οχι φυσικά και δεν γίνεται...
Γίνεται όμως να ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΩ τι θα ένιωθα αν ίσχυε αυτό για εμένα. Νομίζω πως αυτό που λέει η Νειτουρ είναι το οτι η ίδια, ακόμα κι αν μαθαινε απο τη μητέρα της μια τέτοια εκδοχή για τη σύλληψή της, δεν θα μετάνιωνε που ήρθε στον κόσμο, που γεννήθηκε, που γνωρισε τα της ζωής, έτσω κι έτσι.

----------


## Nora

Θα πρέπει να πάψουμε να θεωρούμε τα παιδιά ως προέκταση του ευατού μας και ως κάλυψη των δικών μας αναγκών και φιλοδοξιών.

Είναι ξεχωριστές οντότητες από την στιγμή που γεννιούνται και έτσι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζονται.

Υπάρχουν πολλές συνθήκες που όλοι μας θα θεωρούσαν ιδανικές ώστε να έρθει ένα παιδί στον κόσμο.Η ιεράρχηση αυτών των συνθηκών είναι διαφορετική για τον καθένα.

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να σου στερήσει το δικαίωμα να γίνεις μάνα, αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο.
Διαβάζοντας το θέμα σου, αλλά και τις εξέχουσες απόψεις των άλλων μελών, θα πρότεινα και εγώ να αγαπήσεις τον ευατό σου ανεξάρτητα από τους γύρω σου πρωτίστως!

Το να μεγαλώνει το παιδί σε μονογονεϊκη οικογένεια δεν με βρίσκει αντίθετη.
ίσα ίσα που πλέον βλέπεις κυρίως τέτοιες, χώρια πόσες θα υπάρχουν στο μέλλον.
Και επειδή ακριβώς είναι πολύ συχνό το φαινόμενο, θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθούν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες ώστε αυτό το παιδί να μην νιώσει \"ξεκομμένο\" επειδή δεν έχει πατέρα ή μητέρα αντίστοιχα.

Δεν είμαι μάνα και ούτε έχω νιώσει την ανάγκη να γίνω.

Δεν θεωρώ ότι μια γυναίκα πρέπει να είναι δακτυλοδεικτούμενη επειδή δεν έκανε παιδιά για τους οποιοσδήποτε λόγους ή επειδή είναι ανύπαντρη.Ούτε ότι κάνοντας παιδί, ολοκληρώνεται ως άνθρωπος.
Δυστυχώς σαν ελληνική κοινωνία κουβαλάμε στερεότυπα από πολύ παλιά αλλά ατενίζω με ελπίδα το μέλλον όπου φαίνεται ότι σιγά σιγά ξυπνάμε.

Ο άνθρωπος ολοκληρώνεται (για την ακρίβεια είναι ένας κύκλος που δεν κλείνει ποτέ) μέσα από την δουλειά του, την οικογένεια του, τον κοινωνικό του κύκλο, τον σύντροφο του κτλ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Tην ερώτηση την έβαλε η κοπέλα, πιστεύοντας πως βρήκε ένα σύγχρονο ευρωπαικό φόρουμ ψυχολογίας όπου μπορεί να μιλήσει κανείς ανοιχτά και με ειλικρίνεια. Δεν ήξερε ότι εδώ συχνάζουν Ταλιμπαν.


τι λες....
δηλαδη ενα σωρο χρηστες που λενε περιπου οτι και εγω ειμαστε ταλιμπανεζοι????

Αν δεν το καταλαβες εισαι απο τους λιγους χρηστες (αν οχι η μοναδικη) που υποστηριζει την επιλογη της φιλη μας ακραδαντα.


Αλλα αφου εδω ειμαστε ολοι οι υπολοιποι ζουλου, τι να σου πουμε ετσι???

----------


## weird

Δεν ξέρω πως θα ήταν αν γνώριζα οτι προήλθα με εξωσωματική...

Θα ένιωθα θυμό μάλλον για τη μάνα μου που δεν μπόρεσε ή να με γεννήσει κάνοντας έρωτα ή έστω να μου βρει εναν πατέρα αργότερα...

Θα ένιωθα θυμό για εκείνον τον άνθρωπο που έδωσε το σπέρμα του σε μια τράπεζα σπέρματος με χρηματικό ή χωρίς ανταλλαγμα, χωρίς να νοιαζεται για τα απροδιοριστου αριθμού παιδιά που θα έρχονταν στον κόσμο. 

Θα θύμωνα με τον κόσμο που ζω γιατί σου δίνει την τεχνολογική δυνατότητα να ακρωτηριάσεις το πολυσύνθετο φαινόμενο της φυσικής σύλληψης και γέννησης σε καθαρά βιολογικού και τεχνολογικού τύπου διεργασίες..

Αρα θα κουβαλούσα μεγάλο θυμό μέσα μου... Μετά θα ένιωθα κι άλλα πράγματα, όπως την περιεργεια να γνωρίσω τον σπερματοδότη. Η την αγάπη για την ίδια τη ζωή και τη μάνα μου... Οπότε θα είχα πολλά και αντικορυόμενα συναισθήματα.,.

Ολα αυτα τα γράφω με επιφύλαξη. Αν αυτοί που με μεγάλωναν φρόντιζαν να τα προλάβουν πλαισιώνοντας τα με την κατάλληλη υποστήριξη, μπορεί να το έβλεπα καπως πιο χαλαρά και άρα να μπορούσα να ζω ευτυχισμένα και ολοκληρωμένα παρα αυτό... Ας μην ξεχνάμε, οχι τα ίδια τα γεγονότα καθαυτα μα οι κυρίως οι ερμηνειες που δίνουμε σε αυτά είναι που μας πονάνε.

----------


## Nora

Weird αν μεγάλωνες σε ένα περιβάλλον με αγάπη, φροντίδα και γεμάτο χαμόγελα
γιατί να θύμωνες αν γεννιόσουν με εξωσωματική?

Γιατί να θυμώσεις με την μαμά σου που παρά το Χ πρόβλημα που μπορεί να είχε, μπήκε σε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία για να σε φέρει στον κόσμο?

Και στο κάτω κάτω, τι έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία?Πως γεννηθήκαμε ή πως μεγαλώσαμε?

----------


## carrie

Εγω ειμαι στην αλλη ακρη μου φαινεται απο τη θεματοθετρια, και με κατι τετοια μπαινω σε σκεψεις αν παω καλα η αν εχω κανενα προβλημα, γιατι εγω απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, δεν ηθελα να κανω παιδια και δε θελω ακομα. Αν ποτε νιωσω οτι εχω τον χρονο, ειμαι σε καλη ψυχολογικη κατασταση και θελω να προσφερω καποια πραγματα σε ενα παιδι, τοτε θα υιοθετησω ενα και δυο παιδια, απο την Αφρικη και την Ασια αν δεν μπορω απο εδω γιατι ειναι χρονοβορο και πολυπλοκο γραφειοκρατικα. Δεν καταλαβαινω τα βιολογικα ρολογια ουτε τα ενστικτα της μητροτητας ουτε την ολοκληρωση με τα παιδια. Να παω να κοιταχτω σε κανα ψυχολογο?

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν γεννιόμουν από άγνωστους γονείς (δηλαδή άλλους από αυτούς που με γέννησαν , προφανώς δεν θα ήμουν εγώ και προφανώς δεν μιλάμε για τον ίδιο χωροχρόνο - ίδιο νανοδευτερόλεπτο σύλληψης - γέννησης (!), επομένως δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω αν θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος ή όχι αφού θα ήμουν άλλος..Μην πάμε να μπλέξουμε τώρα ένα θέμα με ηθικές προεκτάσεις με ένα άλλο που έχει φιλοσοφική καθαρά υπόσταση ....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> Γιατί πρέπει να έχουμε διδακτορικό στην ψυχολογία, στην ψυχανάλυση, στην πατρότητα, στην μητρότητα, ιδιόκτητο σπίτι, δουλειά με προοπτική και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο για να αποκτήσουμε παιδιά?



για να μην γινουν μελλοντικοι χρηστες του παροντος φορουμ, να για πιο λογο.
Η τουλαχιστον αμα το διαβασμα μας φαινεται μπολικο, ας παμε να ρωτησουμε ενα ειδικο σε θεματα παιδοψυχολογιας να παρουμε καποιες απαντησεις.
Αλλα βλεπεις εδω περισευουν οι ιατρικες εξετασεις, το αν θα εχει γαλαζια ματια, θα ειναι υγιες και οχι αν σε ενα τετοιο περιβαλλον υπαρχει αρνητικη προδιαθεση.
Ακομα και ενας παιδοψυχολογος να το πει, ειναι σαφες οτι η φιλη μας δεν θα αλλαζε γνωμη.


Εμμενω να μην καταλαβαινω για πιο λογο εγινε αυτη η ερωτηση σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> 
> Να παω να κοιταχτω σε κανα ψυχολογο?



Οχι,
αντρα να βρεις.

:P

----------


## carrie

εχω αντρα, αλλα που κολλαει μου εξηγεις?πιστευεις οτι η ελλειψη ανδρα με κανει να μη θελω παιδια?

----------


## deleted-member141015

> _Originally posted by nature_
> όπως δηλώνει και το nickname μου, μου αρέσει μία πιο φυσική και πιο απλή προσέγγιση στα θέματα αυτά. Όχι τόσοι φόβοι και τόσοι φραγμοί. Οχι τόσες αναστολές.


Μα αυτό ακριβώς βλέπω σαν πρόβλημα nature. Η θεματοθέτρια έχει και φόβους και φραγμούς και αναστολές. Το μοναδικό θέμα στο οποίο δεν φαίνεται να τα έχει, είναι σε σχέση με την τεκνοποίηση. Όπου δεν βλέπω απλή προσέγγιση, αλλά υπεραπλούστευση κάποιων δεδομένων.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Nora_
> Weird αν μεγάλωνες σε ένα περιβάλλον με αγάπη, φροντίδα και γεμάτο χαμόγελα
> γιατί να θύμωνες αν γεννιόσουν με εξωσωματική?
> 
> Γιατί να θυμώσεις με την μαμά σου που παρά το Χ πρόβλημα που μπορεί να είχε, μπήκε σε όλη αυτή την διαδικασία για να σε φέρει στον κόσμο?
> 
> Και στο κάτω κάτω, τι έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία?Πως γεννηθήκαμε ή πως μεγαλώσαμε?


Σιγουρα, μεγαλύετρη σημασία έχει το πως μεγαλώσαμε...Γονιός είναι αυτός που σε μεγαλώνει, περισσότερο απο εκείνον που έδωσε το γεννετικό υλικό.

Θα θύμωνα γιατί είμαι κάπως ρομαντική... αλλά και πάλι, ίσως θύμωνα μόνο αρχικά... μέτα μπορεί να καταλάβαινα...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> εχω αντρα, αλλα που κολλαει μου εξηγεις?πιστευεις οτι η ελλειψη ανδρα με κανει να μη θελω παιδια?



δεν το καταλαβα αυτο....
εννοεις οτι δεν θες να κανεις παιδια???

----------


## carrie

ναι. δε θελω να κανω παιδια. οχι γιατι τα μισω ή γιατι φοβαμαι μη χαλασω τη σιλουετα μου η την καριερα μου. αν τυχαινε να μεινω εγκυος εννοειται θα το κραταγα το παιδι και θα ημουν και χαρουμενη, μαρεσουν τα παιδια, απλα δε βλεπω κανεναν ισχυρο και καλο λογο να μεινω συνειδητα εγκυος, ειδικα τη στιγμη που τοσα παιδια μεγαλωνουν σε ιδρυματα. γιατι να μεινω εγκυος? για να διαωνισω τα γονιδια μου? να ικανοποιησω τον εγωισμο μου? ή την περιεργεια μου πως θα ειναι να κανω παιδι με τον αντρα μου και ανθρωπο μου? να πιστευω οτι το παιδι μου επειδη θα εχει τα γονιδια μας θα ειναι καταπληκτικο, να νιωσω οτι στεριωνω με αυτο τον τροπο τον γαμο μου, να συνεισφερω στην κοινωνια να διαιωνιστει το ανθρωπινο ειδος?

----------


## krino

σεβαστη η αποψη σου και γενικα δεν διαφωνω ετσι οπως το θετεις.
Απο την αλλη εχω και την αποψη οτι σε αλλο κοσμο εζησα εγω, σε αλλο κοσμο θα ζησει ενα παιδι σημερα.
Οι συνθηκες εχουν γινει απαραδεκτα πιο σκληρες.
Οχι οτι καθοριζει κατι αυτο, απλα ειναι επιβαρυντικο.

----------


## λίτσα

σίγουρα ο κόσμος είναι πολύ πιο σκληρός σήμερα και είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολο να μεγαλώνεις ένα παιδί τώρα παρά πριν 10-15 χρόνια απλά πιστεύω πως αν του μάθεις τα ιδανικά της τότε ζωής και δεν το μεγαλώνεις μέσα στο φόβο του σήμερα τότε θα γίνει πιο ισσοροπημένος άνθρωπος και θα μπορέσει να ανταπεξέλθει καλύτερα στα προβλήματα του τώρα αρκεί να είσαι δίπλα του.

----------


## carrie

αυτο το σκεφτομουν εντονα παλια, αλλα τωρα προσπαθω να ειμαι πιο αισιοδοξη και ρελαιστρια. αν το καλοσκεφτεις ανκαι παλια η ζωη σκληρη ηταν ο λιμος και οι αρρωστιες θεριζαν, δεν υπηρχε ο ΟΤΕ, η ΕΥΔΑΠ και η ΔΕΗ ουτε το ΕΣΥ, πεθαινες με μια απλη γριπη κτλ κτλ. ομως η ροδα συνεχιζε και γυριζε. για να μην αναφερθουμε και σε πολεμους, τουρκικο ζυγο στην Ελλαδα κτλ κτλ.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> ...................Σ αυτο το φορουμ, εγω προσωπικα περιμενα περισσοτερη ευαισθησια...


.....Και εγώ!
Πιστεύω πως η θεματοθέτρια αντιμετωπίστηκε με πολύ σκληρό και δογματικό τρόπο.
Καταλήξαμε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ να τη στείλουμε γρήγορα και με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες για ψυχανάλυση, επειδή θέλει να γίνει μητέρα, με έναν τρόπο τόσο διαδεδομένο στις ανεπτυγμένες χώρες. 
Που? στην Ευρώπη του 2000! 
Ειλικρινά μου κάνει κατάπληξη...
Και ενώ είναι ψυχολογικό φόρουμ, δεν είδα και πολλούς να θαυμάζουν το κουράγιο της, να την τονώνουν, να τη στηρίζουν στο μοναχικό αλλά αισιόδοξο δρόμο που επιθυμεί να τραβήξει.

----------


## Nora

Και αυτή είναι η ομορφιά των forums...

Το ότι διαβάζεις απόψεις που ούτε καν σου περνάνε από το μυαλό ότι υφίστανται
Το ότι μπορείς και κάνεις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΛΟΓΟ, έστω και γραπτά

Συμμετέχω σε διάφορα φόρουμς αλλά ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα \"χμ..γιατί δεν μου απαντήσανε έτσι?\" ή \"γιατί δεν είναι πιο ευαίσθητοι\"

Όσο περισσότερα μη άγνωστα για μένα διαβάζω, τόσο περισσότερο διευρύνω την σκέψη μου, οπότε και θα οδηγηθώ στο σωστό μονοπάτι;)

----------


## pennoula_v

μπορει πριν με αυτο που ειπα να φανηκα επιθετικη κ αυστηρη,αλλα ειχα αυτον τον τονο οχι γιατι θελει να κανει παιδι χωρις πατερα(γιατι κ εγω που ειχα δεν καταλαβα κ τεραστια διαφορα) αλλα επιτεθηκα γιατι με τα λεγομενα της εμενα μου φανηκε οτι παει να καλυψει συναισθηματικα κενα χαμηλης αυτοπεποιηθησης..αυτο μονο ηθελα να πω...
Το οτι ειναι μια σοβαρη αποφαση νομιζω οτι το ξερει κ η ιδια κ αφου δεν βρηκε καποιον τι να κανει??κι αν βρει στο μελλον καποιον ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα δεχτει ενα παιδι κ δεν θα της καταστρεψει τον ερωτα(τον εχουμε υπερεκτιμησει κ αυτον)
Αν λοιπον κοπελα μου νομιζεις πως το παιδι δεν το θες για τα λογους που ειπα πιο πανω...να το σκεφτεις σοβαρα και η τυχη να ειναι μαζι σου

----------


## λίτσα

δεν νομίζω πως η θεματοθέτρια αντιμετωπίστηκε σκληρά απλά το θέμα είναι σκληρό από μόνο του και αυτό και μόνο αυτό πιστεύω ότι σχολιάστηκε έτσι, εξάλλου ζήτησε την γνώμη και άλλων και αυτό έγινε. είμαι μία από αυτούς που μίλησαν λίγο \'σκληρά\' αλλά η ζωή έτσι είναι και εξάλλου δεν ζητάς την γνώμη κάποιου για να ακούσεις αυτό που εσύ θέλεις αλλά για να πάρεις και μια διαφορετική άποψη για να διευρύνεις λίγο την σκέψη σου. και όταν διαβάζω στην αρχή πως θέλει να κάνει παιδί και μετά επικεντρώνεται στην εμφάνιση της και στο ότι δεν έχει βρει σύντροφο με τα δικά της μέτρα και σταθμά τι να καταλάβω; όπως έχω πει και παραπάνω αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα και προσπαθεί να το καλύψει με το να κάνει παιδί,

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> Πιστεύω πως η θεματοθέτρια αντιμετωπίστηκε με πολύ σκληρό και δογματικό τρόπο.
> 
> 
> το σκληρο και δογματικο δεν καταλαβα που το ειδες....
> 
> ...



Και γενικα επειδη εχω παρεξηγηθει,
τιποτα δεν ειναι απολυτο, μπορει η φιλη μας να κανει ενα παιδι και να μην συμβουν τιποτα απο ολα αυτα.
Μπορει να γινει το καλυτερο ολων απο τις υπολοιπες οικογενοιες.
Μπορει ομως σωστα???

Εγω στη θεση της φιλης μας πριν παρω μια τελικη αποφαση θα φροντιζα να ενημερωθω απο ειδικο παιδοψυχολογο για τα πιθανα προβληματα που θα ειχε το παιδι και μετα θα αποφασιζα...



ΥΓ και για να το γενικευσω, κανενας γονεας δεν θα εχανε αμα εκανε μια επισκεψη σε ενα παιδοψυχολογο ουτως η αλλως.

----------


## sabb

Nature &amp; Sofia, που χάνεται η ευαισθησία σ\' αυτό το φόρουμ ? Η Λίζα έχει ήδη προαποφασίσει το τι θα κάνει, η ευαισθησία αφήνεται σε όσους είχαν την καλοσύνη να πουν αυτό που πιστεύουν σωστό ή λάθος. Είμαι αντίθετος όχι στη μονογονεική οικογένεια σαν αξίωμα, αλλά στις επιπτώσεις που το ίδιο το παιδί θα υφίσταται από τις επιλογές της..
Κι εδώ πρόκειται για συνειδητή επιλογή...

Αλήθεια, αφού ο πατέρας από φύση δεν μπορεί να τεκνοποιήσει, για ποιο λόγο δεν μπορεί να δημιουργήσει ένας άντρας μονογονεική οικογένεια ? Γιατί μπορεί να είναι προνόμιο της μητέρας να γονιμοποιήσει το ωάριο της με το σπέρμα ενός άγνωστου δότη και δεν είναι δικαίωμα του πατέρα να χρησιμοποιήσει τη μήτρα μιας άγνωστης γυναίκας ? 

Η διαφορά πολύ απλά έγκειται στο γεγονός πως η ανάδοχος μήτρα κυοφορεί επί 9 μήνες και στο φινάλε φινάλε στο μέλλον μπορεί να διεκδικήσει και με νομική προσφυγή το παιδί λόγω \"χρησικτησίας\"...Ο άγνωστος πατέρας δεν έχει αυτό το δικαίωμα, άλλωστε οι καταθέσεις στην τράπεζα σπέρματος προστατεύουν και νομικά την ανωνυμία του δότη...Ποιες στο καλό είναι οι ισοτιμίες κι οι ευαισθησίες που πρέπει να τηρούνται και δεν γίνεται ? 

Η ισοπέδωση των πάντων σε μια κοινωνία που αναλίχθηκε όταν στη γη περπάτησε ο o homo erectus ( homo ethicus) δεν μπορεί να γίνεται στο όνομα ευαισθησιών που δεν τηρούνται..

----------


## carrie

Yπαρχει και η αναδοχος μητερα σαββ, βλεπε ρικυ μαρτιν. εχει διδυμα τωρα

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> δεν νομίζω να ήθελα να γεννηθώ από άγνωστους γονείς γιατί η ζωή μου θα ήταν ένα μαρτύριο και θα ζούσα πάντα με την απορία πως θα ήταν αν τους είχα γνωρίσει και κάτι άλλο με όλο τον σεβασμό έχει κανείς από εσάς παιδιά; γιατί όταν έχεις τα πάντα τα βλέπεις με άλλα μάτια.


Στην ερώτησή σου απαντώ πως ναι, έχω παιδιά και μάλιστα 4 :)
Οταν απέκτησα το πρώτο μου παιδί, ήμουν μικρή...
Για την ακρίβεια σπούδαζα. 
Και στα διαλείματα την κοπανούσα από το Πανεπιστήμιο για να θηλάσω το μωρό μου.
Και επέστρεφα στο μάθημα....
Δεν σχεδίασα από πριν τη ζωή μου. Δεν έβαλα μολύβι και χαρτί να εξετάσω τα εισοδήματα μας, το μέγεθος του σπιτιού ή πόσα χρόνια πρέπει να έχω κάνει ψυχανάλυση.
Επιπλέον επειδή ήμουν μικρή δεν τα ήξερα όλα όταν απέκτησα το πρώτο μου παιδί.... 
Αλλά και τώρα δεν ξέρω αρκετά....
Κάθε μέρα μαθαίνω και το λέω με κάθε ειλικρίνεια.... Μαθαίνω από βιβλία, από φίλους, από οπουδήποτε, ακόμα -και είναι ίσως το πιο σημαντικό- από τα ίδια μου τα παιδιά... Όταν θα τα έχω μάθει όλα θα είναι αργά για να αποκτήσω παιδιά.
Δεν θα ήμουν πια μητέρα τους αλλά ...γιαγιά τους. 
Ισως και προγιαγια τους. 
Μπορεί και να μην υπάρχω. ...Η μάλλον ποτέ δεν θα τα μάθω όλα.... 
Όπως και κανείς μας πιθανόν.

Τέλος επειδή ακριβώς ποτέ κανείς δεν τα ξέρει όλα, πιστεύω πως αν περίμενα να φτάσω σε αυτό το ιδεατό που φαντάζονται πολλοί αγχωμένοι εδώ, θα είχα χάσει τόσο πολλά τόσο εγώ όσο και τα παιδιά.

----------


## λίτσα

καταρχήν να σου ζήσουν τα παιδάκια σου έχω και εγώ δύο και όπως και εσύ τα απέκτησα και εγώ σε μικρή ηλικία.συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου και ταυτίζομαι με τις απόψεις σου.

----------


## lisa71

Επειδή τέθηκαν αρκετοί προβληματισμοί, θα απαντήσω:

1) Στο παιδί μου θα πω ΟΛΗ την αλήθεια. Απεχθάνομαι το ψέμμα και δεν το θέλω στην σχέση μου με το πολυτιμότερο πρόσωπο της ζωής μου. Πολλές φορές δεν είναι πικρή η αλήθεια αλλά ο τρόπος που την λες. Βεβαίως και θα συμβουλευτώ παιδοψυχολόγο ώστε να πετύχω την καλύτερη δυνατή προσέγγιση.

2) Για μένα το χειρότερο δεν είναι να έρθει ένα παιδί στον κόσμο με χρήση κατεψυγμένου σπέρματος αλλά μέσα από ένα βιασμό. Εγώ τουλάχιστον θα σοκαριζόμουν πολύ περισσότερο αν ήξερα πως είμαι αποτέλεσμα βιασμού παρά εξωσωματικής.

3) Στις Σκανδιναβικές χώρες και στις ΗΠΑ είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο φαινόμενο τα παιδιά εκτός γάμου. Δεν θεωρώ πως οι Δανοί, πχ, έχουν χειρότερη ψυχική υγεία από τους Έλληνες όπου το δανέζικο ποσοστό των εκτός γάμου παιδιών ξεπερνά αυτό των \"νομίμως αποκτηθέντων\" τέκνων. 

4) Γνωρίζω πολύ καλά πως είναι αρκετά δύσκολο το μεγάλωμα ενός παιδιού στην κοινωνία που ζούμε. Ναρκωτικά, παιδοφιλία, ρηχά πρότυπα κτλ είναι από τις προκλήσεις που θα κληθώ ως μάνα να αντιμετωπίσω. Πιστεύω πως με την σωστή ενημέρωση και με την αγάπη μου προς το παιδί θα τα καταφέρω και δεν θα \"χάσω την μπάλα\".

5) Δεν με ενοχλούν καθόλου οι αντιπαραθέσεις ακόμη και οι ειρωνείες. Άλλωστε θέλω να γνωρίζω το τι θα ακούσω και το τι θα αντιμετωπίσω για την επιλογή μου έτσι ώστε να μπορώ αργότερα να την στηρίξω. Το μόνο που με προβλημάτισε λίγο είναι η μανιχαϊστική στάση (άσπρο-μαύρο), την οποία εκδηλώσατε κάποιοι και που πιστεύω πως δεν συνάδει με άτομα που ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά ή ερασιτεχνικά με την ψυχολογία. Σκέφτηκα όμως πως κάποιοι από εσάς ίσως είναι αρκετά μικροί σε ηλικία, 20-25, οπότε δικαιολογείται ο \"εφηβικός δογματισμός\". Το μόνο που θέλω να τονίσω είναι πως η ζωή έχει όλα τα χρώματα και τις αποχρώσεις και πως όλα χρειάζονται και λειτουργούν.

6) Η συζήτηση που κάνουμε είναι λίγο προχωρημένη για την εποχή μας. Ενημερωτικά σας λέω πως γεννιούνται κάθε χρόνο στην Ελλάδα -από το 2003 όπου επετράπη στις ανύπαντρες η εξωσωματική- γύρω στα 50 παιδάκια με τον τρόπο που αναφέρω.

----------


## carrie

50 παιδακια το χρονο με κατεψυγμενο σπερμα αγνωστο πατρος? οσον αφορα για τη δανια και τη σουηδια και τις λοιπες βορειες χωρες, μπορω να σου πω οτι ερχονται πρωτες σε καταναλωση αντικαταθλιπτικων και αυτοκτονιες.cheers

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> 50 παιδακια το χρονο με κατεψυγμενο σπερμα αγνωστο πατρος? οσον αφορα για τη δανια και τη σουηδια και τις λοιπες βορειες χωρες, μπορω να σου πω οτι ερχονται πρωτες σε καταναλωση αντικαταθλιπτικων και αυτοκτονιες.cheers


Δεν στέκει αυτό που λες. Θα βάλω λινκ για να αποδείξω τον ισχυρισμό μου. Η Σουηδία έχει πρόβλημα με τις αυτοκτονίες εφήβων λόγω κλίματος.

----------


## Alterego

Καλησπερα σας.Διαβαζω ωρα το θεμα.Εκεινο που δεν καταλαβα εγω ειναι γιατι στην Ελλαδα απογορευευαι η υιοθεσιες σε ανυπαντρους γονεις;
Υπαρχει και αλλου αυτο; Γιαυτο γεμισαν τα κεντρα με παιδια χωρις γονεις;Το θεωρω παντελως αδικο.Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που θα εκαναν ευτυχισμενο ενα παιδι κι ας μην ειναι παντρεμενοι.Υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορουν να προσφερουν...πρεπει δηλαδη να παντρευτουν πρωτα; γιαυτο τα διαζυγια ειναι περισσοτερα απο τους γαμους;...σε τι συστημα ζουμε τελικα;..
συμφωνω με την αποψη της υιοθεσιας.Μισω και θυμωνω με την αποψη κανω παιδια για να ανανεωσουμε την σχεση μας και γενικοτερα κανω παιδι για να κρατησουμε το ονομα μας.Σπερνουμε παιδια,παντρευομαστε και στο τελος;...τιποτα..ο κοσμος αρχισε να τα χανει.Πολυ σκληρος ο κοσμος και οι καιροι που ζουμε και θα πρεπε να σκεφτομασταν σοβαρα αν θα φερναμε παιδια.Οχι πως πρεπει να σταματησει αυτο,αλλα τουλαχιστο να γινεται κατω απο σωστες προδιαγραφες που για μενα σωστες δεν ειναι η εμφανιση κλπ.Αλλα του τι ειμαι και που στεκομαι γιατι οτι ειμαι θα κανω το παιδι μου.Φιλη μου το ερωτημα σου ηταν αν θα κανεις τελικα παιδι η πως θα το κανεις; γιατι με τις συζητησεις μου φαινεται οτι τελικα πηγαμε στο θεμα αν εισαι ετοιμη να κανεις παιδι.Αυτο μονο εσυ το ξερεις δεν μπορω να σου πω εγω εστω αν ειπες λιγα πραγματα για σενα.Τωρα πως θα το κανεις ουτε εγω μπορω να το κρινω ουτε κανενας.Που φτασαμε; Εννοω η τεχνολογια..να κανεις παιδια με τετοιο τροπο..Αλλα απο την αλλη σωζει γυναικες που δεν μπορουν να κανουν..αλλα γιατι να μην γινεται υιοθεσια;..κολλημα

Δεν καταλαβα το κολλημα με το αν θα υπαρχει πατερας και τι θα πει του παιδιου.Καποιος ειπε και συμφωνω απολυτα οτι εδω υπαρχουν παιδια που γνωριζουν το πατερα τους αλλα δεν θα το ηθελα γιατι ζουν μεσα σε μια κατασταση εφιαλτικη.Βια,κακοποιηση.Υ αρχουν παιδια που εχασα τον πατερα τους.Ζευγαρια ομοφυλοφιλων...τοσα και τοσα.Αν η κοπελα μπορει να σταθει και σαν πατερας και σαν μανα γιατι οχι; Δηλαδη πως μπορεις να εξηγησεις του παιδιου γιατι εισαι γεματη μολωπες η γιατι το κτυπαει ο πατερας του αν υπηρχε και δεν μπορεις απλα να του εξηγησεις το πως γεννηθηκε και ισως να ειναι και πιο ευτυχισμενο.Ποιος ξερει..; 

Αυτα...ευχαριστω!

----------


## carrie

μαλλον και οι μονογονεικες οικογενειες και οι εξωσωματικες λογω κλιματος θα ειναι τοτε. μην παραλληλιζεις λοιπον την περιπτωση σου.

----------


## carrie

Alterego, δεν ειπαμε σε καμια που την χτυπαει ο αντρας της ή μεθοκοπαει και τζογαρει και γυριζει με αλλες να κανει παιδια μαζι του

----------


## Alterego

Δηλαδη αυτοκτονουν γιατι ειναι απο εξωσωματικη; δεν σε επιασα φιλη μου carrie εδω..

----------


## Alterego

Μα το ζητημα ειναι οτι τα κανει μαζι του και μετα γινεται οτι γινεται...και δεν ειπα μονο αυτο.Ειπα οτι υπαρχουν και αυτες οι περιπτωσεις και ειναι πολλες.Σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις θα ελεγες \"δεν ειπαμε σε καμια που την χτυπαει ο αντρας της ή μεθοκοπαει και τζογαρει και γυριζει με αλλες να κανει παιδια μαζι του\" ;

----------


## carrie

οχι απλα λεμε οτι στις βορειες χωρες ειναι περισσοτερες οι αυτοκτονιες, και η λιζα συμπληρωσε λογω κλιματος. δεν εχει σχεση με εξωσωματικη.

----------


## Alterego

Απλα αναφερες οτι οι εξωσωματικες και οι μονογονειακες ειναι λογω κλιματος..και καταλαβα πως ισως και εσυ να εννοουσες οτι οι αυτοκτονιες γινονται γιαυτους τους λογους

----------


## carrie

μου λεσ οτι δεν ειναι κακο το παιδι να μην εχει τον πατερα του, γιατι και κατι παιδια που ειχαν πατεραδες εζησαν απο αυτους τον εφιαλτη. και σου λεω, οπως δε θα ελεγα σε μια γυναικα πηγαινε παρε κατεψυγμενο σπερμα να μην εχει το παιδι σου πατερα, ετσι δε θα ελεγα σε μια γυναικα κανε παιδι με εναν βιαιο μεθυστακα. το τι προκυπτει μετα, αλλο θεμα. εγω μιλαω στο θεμα της προληψης. αμα εσενα θα σου αρεσε να μην ξερεις τινος παιδι εισαι νο προμπ. ενας ειναι ο πατερας μας ο Θεος. αλλα μπορει να δημιουργουνται ψυχολογικα προβληματα στο 99% των παιδιων απο κατεψυγμενο σπερμα. εδω η φιλη μας δε θελει να παρει παιδι απο ιδρυμα γιατι θα ειναι λεει αρρωστο και με ιδρυματισμο. αλλα ενα παιδι που εχει τεραστιες πιθανοτητες να παθει καποιο ψυχολογικο προβλημα επειδη ειναι αγνωστου πατρος το θελει.

----------


## carrie

αν ειδες η λιζα ειπε τι καλη ψυχικη υγεια εχουν στη δανια, εγω ειπα οτι εχουν μεγαλυτερα ποσοσστα αυτοκτονιων πρωτα, και μετα συμπληρωσε η λιζα λογω κλιματος.

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι αποδεδηγμενο δηλαδη οτι το παιδι θα βγει ετσι οταν ειναι απο εξωσωματικη;Συγνωμη αλλα δεν πολυ κατεχω απο το θεμα αυτο...
Αλλα οπως ειπε και εγω λεω για υιοθεσια.Απο ποτε τα υιοθετημενα παιδια ειναι αρρωστα;Σιγουρα χρειαζονται στηριξη και φροντιδα αλλα γιατι τα διαφοροποιουμε απο εμας;Εμεις ειμαστε απο οικογενειες καθως πρεπει και ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας και εχουμε παει σε ψυχολογους κλπ.Δεν καταλαμβαινω γιατι ενα ορφανο παιδι ειναι αρρωστο.Αρρωστοι ειμαστε εμεις...που απο την απληστια εχουμε ολη καταθλιψει.(Υπερβαλλω;)

----------


## carrie

δεν ειναι αποδεδειγμενο τιποτα, και δεν μιλαω για την εξωσωματικη, μιλαω για την εξωσωματικη με κατεψυγμενο σπερμα αγνωστου πατρος και μονο. εσυ τι πιστευεις οτι τα παιδια αυτα θα ηταν ολα στο συνολο τους καταχαρουμενα??η αγαπη θελει δυο. αλλιως θα ημασταν ολοι αμοιβαδες. εγω δεν ειπα τα ορφανα παιδια αρρωστα, η φιλη λιζα εχει ενα θεμα.

----------


## Alterego

Ενταξει..ομως ηρεμησε.Συζηταμε ενταξει; Και αν εχει αυτο το θεμα εκεινη ξερει γιατι.Και μπραβο που το ξερει οτι ισως να μην τα εβγαζε περα.
Δεν λεω οτι θα ηταν καταχαρουμενα σιγουρα η αγαπη θελει δυο,αλλα μπορει αργοτερα να βρεθει και ο καταλληλος πατερας.

----------


## Empneustns

λιζα εδω θα ακουσεις πολλες γνωμες,αλλες θετικες για σενα αλλες αρνητικες.Αλλα ολοι εμεις δεν ειμαστε εσυ.Εσυ εχεις την αναγκη,εσυ θα τραβηξεις τον γολγοθα σου.Δικη σου ειναι η αποφαση και οι συνεπειες θετικες η αρνητικες και κανενος αλλου.Εσυ θα παρεις τα ρισκα.Ο κοσμος παντα λεει και θα λεει,και τις περισσοτερες φορες λεει τη γνωμη του και πρατει εντελως διαφορετικα οταν καποτε ερθει στην ιδια θεση.Δεν θα βρεις την απαντηση σου εδω,θα βρεις καποιες οδηγιες.δεν νομιζω πως θα βρεις κατι που δεν ξερεις ηδη.Μη δικαιολογεισαι για οτιδηποτε.Μακαρι να βρισκοταν ενας σωστος αντρας διπλα σου και ζευγαρι πλεον να κανατε τον καρπο σας.(αν και προσωπικα το θεωρω δυσκολο πλεον γιατι το θεωρω υποτιμιτικο μια γυναικα που ξαφνικα(δεν αναφερομαι σε εσενα για το ξαφνικα) θελησε να κανει παιδι να ψαχνει τον καταλληλο μπαμπα λες και ειμαστε μοναχα να ικανοποιουμε τα θεληματα της γυναικας).Γνωμη μου στο συγκεκριμενο ειναι να μην αφησεις κανενα να σε επηρρεασει,παρα μονο την καρδια σου και τους γιατρους.(σχετικα με το μελλον του παιδιου,και εγω εχω ακουσει καποια ασχημα πραγματα γενικα για διαννοητικα προβληματα) αλλα ψαξτο.Πιστευω πως θα γινεις μια πολυ καλη μητερα αν το αποφασησεις,απο το λογο σου φαινεται οτι δεν ειναι μια σκεψη σου ενθουσιασμου αλλα το εχεις μελετησει αρκετα,αν και θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο.

----------


## λίτσα

συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την carrie πως ένας είναι ο πατέρας μας ο θεός καθώς συμφωνώ και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα. και στο κάτω κάτω αν η φίλη μας φοβάται να υιοθετήσει ένα παιδί όπως έχω πει και παραπάνω ας βρει ένα παιδάκι από φτωχή οικογένεια να το παίρνει κάποιες ώρες και να του προσφέρει αυτά που θα προσέφερε στο δικό της παιδί. κάτι σαν νονά ας πούμε ή ας βρει ένα παιδάκι να το βαφτίσει και να το έχει σαν δικό της πόσα τέτοια παιδιά υπάρχουν στον κόσμο που χρειάζονται φροντίδα και αγάπη και έτσι θα νιώσει και την μητρότητα κατά κάποιο τρόπο γιατί μάνα δεν είναι μόνο αυτή που γεννάει αλλά αυτή που μεγαλώνει ένα παιδί αυτή που τρέμει κάθε ώρα και στιγμή για το αν είναι καλά ή όχι, αυτή που του προσφέρει την ψυχή της και το είναι της. έτσι και αυτή θα νιώθει γεμάτη νιώθοντας πως προσφέρει την αγάπη της σε ένα παιδί και αυτό θα είναι ευτυχισμένο εξάλλου αυτό δεν είναι το ζητούμενο; ένα ευτυχισμένο παιδί. αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

----------


## carrie

ευτυχως που τα παιδια εχουν νιονιο αλλιως αμα περιμεναμε απο τους γονεις μονο.... καλα!!!!!γιαυτο το λογο ειμαι υπερ της ζωης, και ας κανει και 10 παιδια η λιζα. ομως να εχει υποψιν οτι δεν ειναι πιθανο μονο τα ιδρυματικα παιδια να εχουν προβληματα.

Alterego,πολλες φορες ειναι ιδιοι πολλες φορες ειναι διαφορετικοι οι λογοι που καποιος κανει ενα παιδι ή υιοθετει. μπορει να ειναι κακος εγωισμος, μπορει να ειναι αγαπη για τη ζωη. αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω πως δε θες να δωσεις την αγαπη σου σε ενα παιδι που μπορει να το εχει αναγκη, και προτιμας να φερεις αλλο ενα στον κοσμο κατω απο τετοιες συνθηκες. Δεν το κανεις για το παιδι προφανως, το κανεις για σενα, η το κανεις για να διαιωνιστει το ανθρωπινο ειδος,?

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την carrie πως ένας είναι ο πατέρας μας ο θεός καθώς συμφωνώ και σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα. και στο κάτω κάτω αν η φίλη μας φοβάται να υιοθετήσει ένα παιδί όπως έχω πει και παραπάνω ας βρει ένα παιδάκι από φτωχή οικογένεια να το παίρνει κάποιες ώρες και να του προσφέρει αυτά που θα προσέφερε στο δικό της παιδί. κάτι σαν νονά ας πούμε ή ας βρει ένα παιδάκι να το βαφτίσει και να το έχει σαν δικό της πόσα τέτοια παιδιά υπάρχουν στον κόσμο που χρειάζονται φροντίδα και αγάπη και έτσι θα νιώσει και την μητρότητα κατά κάποιο τρόπο γιατί μάνα δεν είναι μόνο αυτή που γεννάει αλλά αυτή που μεγαλώνει ένα παιδί αυτή που τρέμει κάθε ώρα και στιγμή για το αν είναι καλά ή όχι, αυτή που του προσφέρει την ψυχή της και το είναι της. έτσι και αυτή θα νιώθει γεμάτη νιώθοντας πως προσφέρει την αγάπη της σε ένα παιδί και αυτό θα είναι ευτυχισμένο εξάλλου αυτό δεν είναι το ζητούμενο; ένα ευτυχισμένο παιδί. αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.



Δεν θέλω να είμαι part time μητέρα ούτε και να \"ζητιανεύω\" την αγάπη. Μπορεί εσένα να σε καλύπτει ο τρόπος που αναφέρεις και να σου ταιριάζει αλλά δεν ταιριάζει σε μένα.

Κάποια στιγμή ανέφερες πως είσαι μητέρα. Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα ήθελες η κόρη σου (αν έχεις) να γευτεί την \"μητρότητα\" όπως εσύ την αναφέρεις πιο πάνω. Για τους άλλους έχουμε συνήθως λύσεις για τον εαυτό μας δυσκολευόμαστε...

----------


## λίτσα

έχω κόρη και ναι θα ήθελα να βιώσει και με αυτό τον τρόπο την μητρότητα αν ήταν να την βοηθήσει για να πάρει μία απόφαση ζωής όπως εσύ τώρα.επίσης να σου πω πως έχω και μία αποβολή στο ιστορικό μου και θα μου άρεσε να αναπληρώσω αυτό το παιδί με τον τρόπο που σου ανέφερα παραπάνω γιατί έτσι θα έδινα χαρά και αυτή την χαρά κάποτε θα μου την ξεπλήρωνε ο Θεός είμαι σίγουρη.οπως είπες εργάζεσαι πράγμα που σημαίνει πως θα αφήνεις το παιδί σου κάποιες ώρες ( εγώ σταμάτησα την δουλειά για να μεγαλώσω τα παιδιά μου) και πως έχεις σκεφτεί που θα το αφήνεις. έχεις σκεφτεί πως θα νιώθει το παιδί εκείνες τις ώρες που θα του λείπει η μητέρα του καθώς θα έχει και την απουσία του πατέρα μόνιμα.

----------


## lisa71

Ειλικρινά έχω λίγο βαρεθεί να βλέπω τα γραφόμενα περί εγωισμού μου...

Αναρωτιέμαι... Μια μητέρα που είναι πάμφτωχη και γεννά σαν κουνέλα, φέρνει στον κόσμο ευτυχισμένα παιδιά? Μια μητέρα που είναι θρησκόληπτη και με έντονες προλήψεις, φέρνει στον κόσμο ισορροπημένα παιδιά? Μπορώ να αναφέρω αναρίθμητες περιπτώσεις γυναικών, οι οποίες από πλευράς κοινής λογικής, δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνουν μητέρες. Αναρωτηθείτε λίγο...αυτοί που έκαιγαν το κέντρο της Αθήνας τον Δεκέμβριο, ήταν παιδιά από σπέρμα δοτών? Ο Πάσσαρης, ο Σορίν Ματέι, οι Ξηροί και όλοι οι μακελλάρηδες ήταν προϊόν τράπεζας σπέρματος?

Δεν είμαστε μόνο τα γονίδιά μας και ο τρόπος σύλληψής μας. Είμαστε και το περιβάλλον που μεγαλώνουμε, οι προσλαμβάνουσες που έχουμε, τα βιώματα και οι εμπειρίες μας, ο χαρακτήρας και η ιδιοσυγκρασία μας. Παιδί με ανύπαρκτο πατέρα δεν σημαίνει πως είναι εν δυνάμει περιθωριακός/δολοφόνος/προβληματικός/συμπλεγματικός.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> έχω κόρη και ναι θα ήθελα να βιώσει και με αυτό τον τρόπο την μητρότητα αν ήταν να την βοηθήσει για να πάρει μία απόφαση ζωής όπως εσύ τώρα.επίσης να σου πω πως έχω και μία αποβολή στο ιστορικό μου και θα μου άρεσε να αναπληρώσω αυτό το παιδί με τον τρόπο που σου ανέφερα παραπάνω γιατί έτσι θα έδινα χαρά και αυτή την χαρά κάποτε θα μου την ξεπλήρωνε ο Θεός είμαι σίγουρη.οπως είπες εργάζεσαι πράγμα που σημαίνει πως θα αφήνεις το παιδί σου κάποιες ώρες ( εγώ σταμάτησα την δουλειά για να μεγαλώσω τα παιδιά μου) και πως έχεις σκεφτεί που θα το αφήνεις. έχεις σκεφτεί πως θα νιώθει το παιδί εκείνες τις ώρες που θα του λείπει η μητέρα του καθώς θα έχει και την απουσία του πατέρα μόνιμα.


Στα πρώτα μου ποστ ανέφερα πως είμαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Η δουλειά μου απέχει μόλις 5 λεπτά με το αυτοκίνητο. Συνεπώς:

Α) θα έχω μειωμένο ωράριο. Οπότε μιλάμε για εξάωρη απουσία μου
Β) δικαιούμαι, ως ανύπαντρη, θέση σε δημόσιο παιδικό
Γ) λόγω καλών οικονομικών μπορώ να έχω κάποια νταντά.

Για 6 ώρες δεν νομίζω πως θα πάθει κάτι. Δηλαδή οι εργαζόμενες στον ιδιωτικό τομέα και στα εργοστάσια δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνουν μάνες? Ή οι γιατρίνες και οι δικηγορίνες, που τρέχουν από το πρωϊ μέχρι το βράδυ? Δεν είμαι στυγνή καριερίστρια.

----------


## Alterego

Το ποιος ειναι ο λογος που κανεις παιδια ο καθενας το βλεπει διαφορετικα..Ο καθενας για τον δικο του λογο.Ομως συμφωνω και το οτι το παιδι δεν ειναι οπως ειναι μονο απο την συλληψη του.Αλλα αυτα που ειπε η φιλη Λισα.Εγω πιστευω οποτε εισαι ετοιμη κανε οτι νομιζεις.Αν αυτος ειναι ο τροπος κανε το.Εξαλλου δεν εχει σημασια πως θα ερθει αλλα το μετα..Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα απο ολους μας.Ομως ειναι ωραιο το θεμα που αναπτυχθηκε.Οι αποψεις για υιοθεσια η οχι..Νομιζω δεν μπορει να κατακριθει ο τροπος αυτος να φερεις ενα παιδι στην ζωη.Αληθεια ομως υπαρχει καποια στατιστικη γιαυτο τον τροπο;επειδη δεν γνωριζω τιποτα..
Εγω νιωθω οτι εισαι σιγουρη οτι μπορεις και κανε το.Και μακαρι το παιδι να ειναι καταρχας υγιεστατο και μετα τα αλλα ολα θα τα εχει..απο εσενα.

----------


## Alterego

Δεν μου αρεσει που το θεμα εγινε αν ειναι ικανη να γινει μητερα η οχι!!!....εμεις που ξερουμε;
Δεν μου απαντησε κανεις οταν ειπα τελικα ποιο ειναι το θεμα μας.Αν εινα ετοιμη να κανει παιδι η πως θα το κανει;

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Το ποιος ειναι ο λογος που κανεις παιδια ο καθενας το βλεπει διαφορετικα..Ο καθενας για τον δικο του λογο.Ομως συμφωνω και το οτι το παιδι δεν ειναι οπως ειναι μονο απο την συλληψη του.Αλλα αυτα που ειπε η φιλη Λισα.Εγω πιστευω οποτε εισαι ετοιμη κανε οτι νομιζεις.Αν αυτος ειναι ο τροπος κανε το.Εξαλλου δεν εχει σημασια πως θα ερθει αλλα το μετα..Εσυ ξερεις καλυτερα απο ολους μας.Ομως ειναι ωραιο το θεμα που αναπτυχθηκε.Οι αποψεις για υιοθεσια η οχι..Νομιζω δεν μπορει να κατακριθει ο τροπος αυτος να φερεις ενα παιδι στην ζωη.Αληθεια ομως υπαρχει καποια στατιστικη γιαυτο τον τροπο;επειδη δεν γνωριζω τιποτα..
> Εγω νιωθω οτι εισαι σιγουρη οτι μπορεις και κανε το.Και μακαρι το παιδι να ειναι καταρχας υγιεστατο και μετα τα αλλα ολα θα τα εχει..απο εσενα.


Το μόνο που ξέρω ως στατιστική είναι πως το 4,5% των γεννήσεων στην Ελλάδα είναι παιδιά εκτός γάμου και από αυτά 50 περίπου γεννιούνται με τον προαναφερόμενο τρόπο.

----------


## carrie

μηπως ομως ολοι αυτοι που ανεφερες ηταν και ιδρυματικα παιδια? οχι.

----------


## λίτσα

δεν είμαι εδώ για να σε κρίνω και θέλω να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη αν είμαι λίγο σκληρή αλλά τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί μεγάλωσα με παππούδες και γιαγιάδες και αυτό με ακολουθεί πάντα.σου έυχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου όλα να σου πάνε καλά τώρα και για πάντα και ο Θεός να σου δώσει ένα υγιές μωρό έστω και με τον τρόπο που διάλεξες εσύ.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> μηπως ομως ολοι αυτοι που ανεφερες ηταν και ιδρυματικα παιδια? οχι.


Ποιούς εννοείς? Πάσσαρης και σία ή κάτι άλλο? Δεν κατάλαβα. Εξήγησέ μου για να απαντήσω.

----------


## Alterego

Η απορια μου ηταν αν υπαρχει στατιστικα για το αν αυτα τα παιδια εχουν καποιο προβλημα επειδη γεννιουνται ετσι.
Ευχαριστω παντως δεν το ηξερα αυτο που εγραψες :)

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> δεν είμαι εδώ για να σε κρίνω και θέλω να σου ζητήσω συγνώμη αν είμαι λίγο σκληρή αλλά τα λέω όλα αυτά γιατί μεγάλωσα με παππούδες και γιαγιάδες και αυτό με ακολουθεί πάντα.σου έυχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου όλα να σου πάνε καλά τώρα και για πάντα και ο Θεός να σου δώσει ένα υγιές μωρό έστω και με τον τρόπο που διάλεξες εσύ.


Λίτσα μου καταλαβαίνω τους ενδοιασμούς σου. Δεν ήμουν πάντα τόσο προχωρημένη... Νομίζεις πως μικρή δεν έπαιζα με κούκλες, δεν ονειρευόμουν νυφικά, νοικοκυριά και γαλάζιους πρίγκηπες? Αλλά δυστυχώς η ζωή τα φέρνει αλλιώς...

Να χαίρεσαι την οικογένειά σου!

----------


## nature

Tα ταμπού που ξετυλίχτηκαν σ\' αυτό το τόπικ με στεναχώρησαν αφάνταστα.... 
Πολλά ταμπού. 
Πολύς φόβος. 
Πολλή τρομολαγνεία. 
Μέχρι κατάθλιψη και απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας αναφέρθηκε επειδή η σύλληψη δεν θα γίνει από έρωτα. 
Αν το ζευγάρι των υποψηφίων γονιών έχει γνωριστεί με προξενιό, τότε θα είναι οκ?
Είμαι από τη φύση αισιόδοξη και προσγειώθηκα ανώμαλα. 
Στο 2009, στην Ελλάδα της ευρώπης να αντιμετωπίζουμε έτσι ένα παιδί που θα γεννηθεί με τη συνειδητή επιλογή της μητέρας του, που είναι εργαζόμενη, που το θέλει πολύ, που ανυπομονεί να το υποδεχτει, με τη βοήθεια ενός νόμιμου και επιστημινικού τρόπου. 
Απλά και μόνο επειδή δεν συνελήφθη με τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο. Έλεος.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Η απορια μου ηταν αν υπαρχει στατιστικα για το αν αυτα τα παιδια εχουν καποιο προβλημα επειδη γεννιουνται ετσι.
> Ευχαριστω παντως δεν το ηξερα αυτο που εγραψες :)


Διαβάζοντας στο διαδίκτυο για την πορεία αυτών των παιδιών κατάλαβα τα ακόλουθα:

α) Τα παιδιά αυτά γνωρίζουν όλη την αλήθεια για τον τρόπο σύλληψής τους
β) Δεν έχουν παραβατική συμπεριφορά ( μεγαλύτερη του μέσου όρου των άλλων παιδιών)
γ) Δεν έχουν ομοφυλοφιλικές τάσεις (μεγαλύτερη του μ.ο των άλλων παιδιών)
δ) Δεν έχουν αυτισμό ή νοητική υστέρηση (μεγαλύτερη του μ.ο. των άλλων παιδιών)

Το μόνο φαινόμενο που παρατηρήθηκε είναι πως στην εφηβεία, κάποια από αυτά, θέλουν να μάθουν πληροφορίες για τον δότη-πατέρα. Πχ χαρακτηριστικά, αν έχουν άλλα αδέρφια κτλ. Μάλιστα έχουν δημιουργηθεί και ειδικές ιστοσελίδες προς ενημέρωσή τους.

----------


## carrie

http://www.parents.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=431732&amp;sid=20160fdcba0870252d9 e61dc04a6f57c 


liza εδω θα βρεις περισσοτερες συμβουλες και πιο καταλληλες ισως για σενα

----------


## Alterego

Σε ευχαριστω..:)

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Tα ταμπού που ξετυλίχτηκαν σ\' αυτό το τόπικ με στεναχώρησαν αφάνταστα.... 
> Πολλά ταμπού. 
> Πολύς φόβος. 
> Πολλή τρομολαγνεία. 
> Μέχρι κατάθλιψη και απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας αναφέρθηκε επειδή η σύλληψη δεν θα γίνει από έρωτα. 
> Αν το ζευγάρι των υποψηφίων γονιών έχει γνωριστεί με προξενιό, τότε θα είναι οκ?
> Είμαι από τη φύση αισιόδοξη και προσγειώθηκα ανώμαλα. 
> Στο 2009, στην Ελλάδα της ευρώπης να αντιμετωπίζουμε έτσι ένα παιδί που θα γεννηθεί με τη συνειδητή επιλογή της μητέρας του, που είναι εργαζόμενη, που το θέλει πολύ, που ανυπομονεί να το υποδεχτει, με τη βοήθεια ενός νόμιμου και επιστημινικού τρόπου. 
> Απλά και μόνο επειδή δεν συνελήφθη με τον πατροπαράδοτο τρόπο. Έλεος.


Μην αποπαίρνεις τους ... αντιρρησίες. Τους κατανοώ απόλυτα. Η εποχή μας αλλάζει με ραγδαίους ρυθμούς. Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ προχωρημένα. Τα παιδιά μας θα τα έχουν εμπεδώσει αλλά η δικιά μου γενιά είναι ... αλλού.

Πιστεύω πως ζούμε σε μια άκρως μεταβατική εποχή για τις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις. Το διαδίκτυο, η εκτός γάμου μητρότητα, η απελευθέρωση της γυναίκας, της αγοράς εργασίας... τι να πρωτοθυμηθώ... Μαζεύτηκαν πολλές ανατροπές μέσα σε 15 χρόνια και είναι φυσικό ο κόσμος να φοβάται και να δυσανασχετεί.

----------


## weird

Λίζα,
μακάρι όλη αυτή η κουβέντα να σε βοηθήσει να καταλάβεις τους δικούς σου δισταγμούς καλύτερα και να ξεκαθαρίσεις το τοπίο μέσα σου...
Πάντως, απο που συμπεραινεις τις ηλικίες μας? Αυτό με έκανε αν απορήσω λίγο..

Να σου πω τέλος ότι το μόνο άσχημο που αισθάνομαι είναι αυτή η πικρία σου για τη ζωή, η έκπτωση απο τα παιδικά σου όνειρα...η έλλειψη ενός έρωτα ή εστω της συντροφικότητας ενος σταθερού δεσμού και θα ήθελα να επιμείνω στο να μην το αμφισβητήσεις ολότελα σαν ενδεχόμενο.
Σε καταλαβαίνω όμως όταν λες οτι, ενώ παλιότερα άλλες θα γνώριζαν έναν άντρα με τον οποίο δεν ταιριάζουν, μόνο και μόνο για να τεκνοποιήσουν, ως λύση ανάγκης δηλαδή, εσύ σήμερα έχεις την δυνατότητα να τεκνοποιήσεις με τη μέθοδο αυτή.
Ακούγεσαι αποφασισμένη, οπότε, όταν κρίνεις οτι ήρθε η ώρα
προχώρα, και σίγουρα, η ζωή, θα βρει το δρόμο της :))

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> http://www.parents.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=431732&amp;sid=20160fdcba0870252d9 e61dc04a6f57c 
> 
> 
> liza εδω θα βρεις περισσοτερες συμβουλες και πιο καταλληλες ισως για σενα


Είμαι ενήμερη για το συγκεκριμμένο τόπικ. Σε ευχαριστώ. Το θέμα το έχω ψάξει πολύ σε ελληνικές και ξένες ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## Alterego

Μπορω να ρωτησω κατι γιατι μου δημιουργηθηκε απορια;
Ειμαι λιγο απειρος αλλα βοηθηστε με.Η μητροτητα ειναι το αισθημα που κυοφορεις και φερνεις το παιδι στον κοσμο μονο; η και το οτι μεγαλωνεις ενα παιδι και πως το μεγαλωνεις;

----------


## weird

Μητρότητα...
Απο βιολογικής άποψης είναι η κυοφορία ( αν και στις μέρες μας υπάρχει και ο θεσμός της παρένθετης μητρότητας)
και η γέννηση του παιδιού.
Απο ψυχικοσυναισθηματικής άποψης είναι η ΦΡΟΝΤΙΔΑ, η ανατροφή του παιδιού, η στήρικη και η διαπαιδαγώγησή του, το ΜΕΓΑΛΩΜΑ του.

----------


## Alterego

Αρα τα εμπεριεχει ολα αυτα η μητροτητα...Δηλαδη και υιοθεσια να κανεις ουσιαστικα καλυπτεις την μητροτητα;

----------


## lisa71

Weird, τις ηλικίες τις καταλαβαίνω διαισθητικά από τον τρόπο γραφής σας. Φυσικά μπορεί να πέφτω έξω.

Θέλω να σου πω πως μου άρεσαν πάρα πολύ οι δημοσιεύσεις που έκανες στην σελίδα 5 του παρόντος τόπικ. Δεν θα ντραπώ να πω πως με \"ψυχολόγισες\" αρκετά καλά. Όντως έχω ένα κόμπλεξ για την εμφάνισή μου. Όντως έχω \"παραιτηθεί\" από την ιδέα ενός συντρόφου και ναι, πράγματι, θα ήθελα πολύ το παιδί μου να είναι όχι μόνο υγιές, καλότυχο αλλά και ευπαρουσίαστο. Βέβαια σαν κλασσική κουκουβάγια θα το βλέπω τέλειο...

1) Όσον αφορά την παραίτηση από μελλοντικό σύντροφο και το δηλωθέν ξενέρωμά μου. Μια παροιμία λέει η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία. Παρόλο που λατρεύω τις παροιμίες την συγκεκριμμένη την θεωρώ λάθος. Πιστεύω πως κάθε ελπίδα πρέπει να \"πεθαίνει\" στην ώρα της, ώστε να γεννιέται μια άλλη κάπου αλλού. Δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να έχουμε εμμονές αλλά να παραδεχόμαστε την ήττα μας. Αν πω πως θέλω σώνει και καλά να παντρευτώ -παρόλο που οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες δεν ευνοούν- τότε έχω εμμονή και χάνω πολύτιμο χρόνο κυνηγώντας δονκιχωτικές φαντασιώσεις. Το σωστό, κατ΄εμέ, είναι να παραδεχθώ πως η ζωή δεν θα μου δώσει τον γάμο και να ψάξω άλλους τρόπους να φτιάξω την ζωή μου.

2)Κόμπλεξ με την εμφάνιση. Το συγκεκριμμένο σύμπλεγμα το απέκτησα, όταν είδα πως οι άντρες ήθελα (και δεν ήταν Μπραντ Πιτ) γούσταραν την χαζογκόμενα και όχι εμένα. Ναι μεν με θεωρούσαν καλή κοπέλα αλλά δεν τους έκανα κλικ γιατί δεν ήμουν μπάρμπι. Άλλωστε οι άντρες πέφτουν με την ομορφιά και οι γυναίκες με τα λόγια, λέει μια παροιμία. Επίσης λόγω της μέτριας εμφάνισής μου έπρεπε να προσπαθώ πολύ περισσότερο και πιο σκληρά στον επαγγελματικό στίβο σε σχέση με τις υπόλοιπες. Ευτυχώς αυτό έληξε με την είσοδό μου στο δημόσιο. Όπως και να το κάνουμε πιστεύω πως, ειδικά για τις γυναίκες, η ομορφιά είναι διαβατήριο. Αυτό το διαβατήριο εγώ ποτέ δεν το είχα και πιστεύω πως -ζητώ συγγνώμη για την αλλαζονεία μου αλλά θα το γράψω- αν το είχα, θα είχα κάνει 100 βήματα παραπάνω στην ζωή μου απ΄ότι τώρα. 

3) Φαινοτυπικά χαρακτηριστικά παιδιού. Δεν ντρέπομαι να παραδεχτώ πως απόρροια του εμφανισιακού μου κόμπλεξ είναι και ένα άγχος που έχω για την εμφάνιση του παιδιού, ειδικά αν είναι κορίτσι. Αν κάνω κόρη, θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να είναι νόστιμη, ώστε να μην νιώσει απόρριψη λόγω εμφάνισης όπως εγώ. Να μην της λένε πόσο καλή ή έξυπνη ή μορφωμένη είναι αλλά μετά να φεύγουν, επειδή γνώρισαν μία που δεν ήταν ούτε έξυπνη ούτε καλή ούτε μορφωμένη αλλά είχε σώμα αψεγάδιαστο και το στήθος της ήταν σε καλή κατάσταση. Το διαβατήριο που δεν είχα εγώ θα ήθελα να το έχει το παιδί μου. Ακούγεται πολύ ρηχή ως σκέψη αλλά έτσι νοιώθω.

----------


## carrie

Alter μαρεσουν οι ερωτησεις σου! χεχεχεχε
απο οτι ξερω στη μητροτητα συμπεριλαμβανεται και ενα ρολοι που κανει τικ τακ, χτυπαει κιολας. οχι δεν παιρνει μπαταριες ουτε ειναι ηλιακο λενε οτι ειναι βιολογικο. εγω δεν ξερω που το εχω, μηπως μου πεσε σκεφτομαι πουθενα. Δεν ξερω, δεν μπορω να μιλαω για καποια θεματα, ανηκω στην μειοψηφια, δε θελω να μεινω εγκυος ουτε να γεννησω. Αλλα μαρεσει ομως να συζηταω γιατι μαθαινω πραγματα, ειδικα απο τις διαφωνιες. Μπορει και να αλλαξω μυαλο μεγαλωνοντας που ξερεις :-D

----------


## Alterego

Φιλη Λισα εδω καπου μου τα χαλας.Δεν κρινω ουτε το κομπλεξ σου ουτε τιποτα.Κουσουρια ο καθενας μας εχει.Εκει που θα σταθω εινα στο τελικα γιατι θες να κανεις ενα παιδι και οχι το πως θα το κανεις.Αρα τελικα εκει καταληγουμε.Λες οτι το σωστο ειναι αφου δεν θα σου ερθει ενας γαμος να φτιαξεις αλλιως την ζωη σου.Δηλαδη με ενα παιδι.Εδω κατα την γνωμη μου ειναι ενα μεγαλο φαουλ.Αποκλειστικα το κανεις για σενα και μονο..για δικη σου αναγκη.Αρα ναι εδω ειναι μια δοση εγωισμου.Δεν σε κατακρινω ολοι ειμαστε...Απλα εδω μιλαμε για ενα απο τα πιο ευαισθητα θεματα.Ενα παιδι..Και ερχεται το παιδι,το κανεις και φτιαχνει οπως λες η ζωη σου.Κι αν ομως δεν φτιαξει;δεν φοβασαι μην μεταφερεις του παιδιου σου τα κομπλεξ;τις ανασφαλειες;Γιατι οσο και αν παλεψεις αυτο το κενο στην ζωη σου ενα παιδι δεν το γεμιζει αποκλειστικα.Μονο εσυ μπορεις να το κανεις με τροπο που θα αφορα ομως μονο εσενα και οχι τριτους.Λες αν κανεις κορη θα ηθελες να ειναι νοστιμη.Κι αν δεν ειναι;Κι κτυπα ξυλο εχει καποια δυσλειτουργια;κι αν αποκτησει κομπλεξ και διαφορα.Εσυ δεν θα βλεπεις και πανω της τον εαυτο σου που τοσο πολυ ηθελες να αφησεις;..
Το διαβατηριο που δεν ειχες θα θελες να το εχει το παιδι σου.Για που να παει δηλαδη;σε μια καλυτερα ζωη που εσυ δεν ειχες;Μα εσυ εφτιαξες την ζωη σου ετσι οπως ειναι.Δεν την εφτιαξε ουτε η εξωτερικη εμφανιση σου ουτε ο θεος.Εσυ εκανες αυτη την πορεια.Τι σημασια εχει αν εισαι κοντη,παχουλη κλπ;Να λες ευτυχως που δεν σε αγαπησαν για το κορμι σου παρα για την ψυχη σου.Εψαξες και δεν βρισκεις αυτον που θα αγαπησει το μεσα σου;και στην τελικα εσυ αγαπας τον εαυτο σου για να αγαπηθεις;γιατι αν οχι τοτε θα εισαι αποκλουστικ(χεχε τι λεει ο βλακας.Αποκρουστικη ηθελα να πω)για τους αλλους.Οτι δειξεις βλεπουν....

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Alterego

:P Φιλη carrie απλα ερχονται και τρυπονουν στο μυαλο μου.Και προβληματιζομαι με οσα βλεπω να γραφονται.Φαγοθηκαν ολοι να κανουν παιδια και ξεχασαν να ζησουν.Τελικα και να κανεις παιδι αλλα και να μην κανεις γιατι θες απλα να ζησεις και οσο παει εγωισμος ειναι παλι.Τελικα δεν ξερουμε τι θελουμε!!
Να σου πω ουτε και εγω ειμαι υπερ του να κανεις παιδια πια..ουτε παραμυθια δεν υπαρχουν πια να τους πεις,ουτε αλανες να παιζουν.Θα γεννηθουν μεσα σε ενα ψηφιακο στρογγυλο κοσμο την ανυπαρξιας.Αρα και εγω μειονοτητα ειμαι,δεν εισαι μονη..Απλα δεν ηθελα να ειμαι τοσο εναντιων με το θεμα αυτο γιατι σεβομαι και την επιθυμια της κοπελας για παιδι

----------


## lisa71

Alterego όντως είναι αρκετά εγωιστικό αυτό που θέλω να κάνω. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μην το παραδεχτώ. Ο κόσμος είναι τόσο χάλια που μόνο με εγωιστικά κριτήρια φέρνεις παιδί στον κόσμο.

Τώρα όσον αφορά τα ερωτήματά σου...χμμ.. είναι αρκετά δύσκολα. Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως θα είναι η ζωή μου με την έλευση ενός μωρού. Μπορεί να χειροτερέψει μπορεί να καλυτερέψει. Αυτό με προβληματίζει και μένα. Με 2 ανύπαντρες μητέρες που έχω μιλήσει μου είπαν πως μετάνιωσαν για την απόφασή τους. Σοκαρίστηκα... Με άλλες ανύπαντρες μητέρες που επικοινώνησα, δείχνουν πολύ ευτυχισμένες και ολοκληρωμένες. Απ΄ότι έχω καταλάβει, η εκτός γάμου μητρότητα είναι μια αρκετά δύσκολη υπόθεση όπου βιώνεται διαφορετικά από κάθε κοπέλα ξεχωριστά. Πιστεύω πως η οικονομική κατάσταση, τα κίνητρα, ο ερχομός του μωρού την δεδομένη στιγμή, η ιδιοσυγκρασία της μάνας παίζουν μεγάλο ρόλο στο πως βιώνεται αυτό το είδος της μητρότητας.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μπορω να ρωτησω κατι γιατι μου δημιουργηθηκε απορια;
> Ειμαι λιγο απειρος αλλα βοηθηστε με.Η μητροτητα ειναι το αισθημα που κυοφορεις και φερνεις το παιδι στον κοσμο μονο; η και το οτι μεγαλωνεις ενα παιδι και πως το μεγαλωνεις;


ειναι η αμεριστη και ατελειωτη αγαπη,η εκμηδενιση του \"εγω\" και η αυταπαρνηση για κατι τοσο σημαντικο οσο μια νεα ψυχη.Συνηθως θεωρειται και σαν προεκταση του εαυτου των μητερων (λαθος κατ εμε γιατι απο τη στιγμη που κοβεται ο ομφαλιο λωρος ειναι μια εντελως ξεχωριστη προσωπικοτητα).σκεψου πως ειναι να νοιωθεις τοσο μεγαλη αγαπη που να δινεις την ιδια σου τη ζωη,μεγεθη μη μετρησιμα,αλλα πολυ δυνατα σαν συναισθηματα

----------


## Empneustns

σκεπτομενος τα παραπανω που εγραψα,ανεπαισθητα μου ηρθε η σκεψη,πως θα ηταν αραγε η ζωη μας αν ολοι αγαπουσαμε τους συνανθρωπους μας σαν παιδια μας και αυτοι το ιδιο; .... ανεφικτο βεβαια αλλα ειναι μια σκεψη ... περιεργη με αρκετο ενδιαφερον

----------


## krino

οπως εσυ το σαββα καλη ωρα ε???
φτυσε το φαρμακι πρωτα μην και καταπιεις κατα λαθος....

προωρα κολλυβα δεν λεει.

----------


## Empneustns

ελα βρε κρινο,θες να μοιραστουμε τη γλωσσα μου;(με το φαρμακι) (και ελεγα δεν θα μιλησει) η να μοιραστουμε τη δικη σου;

----------


## Empneustns

και μην ανοιγεις πολλα μετωπα,να μαλωνεις με ενα ατομο καθε φορα,δεν προλαβαινεις να απαντησεις μετα :)

----------


## pennoula_v

ασχετο με το τοπικ αλλα η ομορφια δεν ειναι απαραιτητα μια μπαρμπι....Φανταζομαι εχεις δει κοπελες οι οποιες ουτε ομορφες ειναι(συμφωνα με τα προτυπα που μας δειχνουν) ουτε ψηλες ουτε κορμαρες αλλα εχουν οποιον θελουν..Αυτο ειναι γιατι εχουν αυτοπεποιθηση κ τσαχπινια κ αλλα χαρακτηριστικα που πολλες ομορφες δεν τα εχουν!Επομενως δεν ειναι θεμα να αγχωνεσαι αυτο...

----------


## Remedy

περα απ αυτα που λεει η πενουλα με την οποια συμφωνω, νομιζω οτι εχεις βρει ευκολη δικαιολογια την μετρια εμφανιση σου για τις κακες προσωπικες σου σχεσεις...
φυσικα και παιζει ρολο, οχι ομως τον μοναδικο.
δεν μπορω να φανταστω την ασχημια του ανθρωπου που ισχυριζεται οτι λογω της εμφανισης του και μονο δεν καταφερε να κανει ποτε μια σχεση, και δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καν τοσο ασχημος ανθρωπος, οποτε μαλλον απιθανο να εισαι ενας τοσο ασχημος ανθρωπος..
περα απο αυτο η οποια εμφανιση σου την οποια \"αντικειμενικα\" υποτιθεται κρινεις και απορριπτεις σε εχει κανει νομιζω να μην αγαπας καθολου τον εαυτο σου και να συμπεραινεις οτι θα ειχες ελπιδες στην ευτυχια και θα ησουν αξια να αγαπηθεις μονο με μια διαφορετικη εμφανιση, και μαλιστα εκ γεννετης διαφορετικη, μιας κι απ τα σχολια σου συμπεραινω οτι θεωρεις οτι η εμφανιση σου δεν ειναι μονο κακη αλλα δεν επιδεχεται και βελτιωσης..

μπορω λοιπον καλλιστα να υποθεσω, οτι αν παρολες τις προσδοκιες σου και τα σχεδια σου, το παιδι αυτο βγει κοριτσι, και μαλιστα κοριτσι κατ εικονα και ομοιωση σου, θα το μισησεις οσο και τον εαυτο σου και θα καλοπερασει οσο κι εσυ καλοπερνας απο την συμπεριφορα σου....αυτα μαζι με την στερηση του πατερα του ελπιζω να του αφησουν τα περιθωρια να ξεφυγει και να αποκτησει μια αξιολογη και ευτυχισμενη ζωη...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> ελα βρε κρινο,θες να μοιραστουμε τη γλωσσα μου;(με το φαρμακι) (και ελεγα δεν θα μιλησει) η να μοιραστουμε τη δικη σου;


καλυτερα για την υγεια μου να κρατησει ο καθενας την δικη του.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> μπορω λοιπον καλλιστα να υποθεσω, οτι αν παρολες τις προσδοκιες σου και τα σχεδια σου, το παιδι αυτο βγει κοριτσι, και μαλιστα κοριτσι κατ εικονα και ομοιωση σου,



Αληθεια αν γινουν ολα αυτα και το κοριτσακι βγει επισης ασχημο οπως η θεματοθετρια ποια θα ειναι τα συμπερασματα της??
Κατι που δεν ειναι απιθανο, μιας και ειναι ασχημη μπορει επισης να κανει ενα ασχημο παιδι.....

----------


## λίτσα

δεν ξέρουμε αν η θεματοθέτρια είναι πραγματικά \'άσχημη\' αυτό το λέει η ίδια γιατί ίσως έχει χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση.
και κάτι άλλο τα περισσότερα όμορφα παιδιά έχουν βγει από άσχημους γονείς.η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> και κάτι άλλο τα περισσότερα όμορφα παιδιά έχουν βγει από άσχημους γονείς.η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.



ενω οι ομορφοι γονεις βγαζουν τερατα ετσι???
πλακα εχουμε εδω μεσα....
:cool:

----------


## krino

συνοψιζοντας το τοπικ και με βαση τους προβληματισμους που διαβασα,
εαν η φιλη μας θελει οντως ενα ομορφο απογονο και με βαση το σκεπτικο οτι η ιδια τα δικα της προτυπα απεχουν παρασαγκας απο αυτο, θα πρεπει να βρει αλλους γονεις που να πληρουν τα προτυπα ομορφιας κατα την δικη της εκτιμηση και απο εκει να αποκτησει ενα παιδι.

Αλλα πηγαμε σε παιδια κατα παραγγελια, να ειναι ομορφα (αφου δεν ειμαστε εμεις) και γενικα να εχουν αυτο που δεν ειχαμε εμεις....
Αλλο ενα ζητημα βεβαια ειναι οτι αμα οι γονεις της φιλης μας ειχαν τετοια λογικη, δεν θα ειχε γεννηθει ποτε.
Η και οι περισσοτεροι απο εμας, μιας και η πλειοψηφια του κοσμου δεν ειναι μοντελα.

Θεατρο του παραλογου και θυματα μιας κατασκευασμενης σκηνης παραγωγης ανθρωπων διαχωρισμενους σε ομορφους και μη....
Οτι πιο φασιστικο σαν αντιληψη εχω δει πλαισιωμενο απο πολλες ανασφαλειες και φοβιες....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Tα ταμπού που ξετυλίχτηκαν σ\' αυτό το τόπικ με στεναχώρησαν αφάνταστα.... 
> Πολλά ταμπού. 
> Πολύς φόβος. 
> ...


Δεν είναι τόσο προχωρημένα όσο λες λίζα. 
Μία συγγενής μου έκανε με αυτόν τον τρόπο ένα παιδάκι πριν από 20 χρόνια!! Στην Αθήνα. Είναι μια χαρά. Δεν το μετάνιωσε ποτέ.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> και κάτι άλλο τα περισσότερα όμορφα παιδιά έχουν βγει από άσχημους γονείς.η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.
> ...


δεν το είπα εγώ εσύ το είπες. και εξάλλου δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω σε τι σε ενοχλεί κάτι το οποίο μπόρεί να κάνει τον άλλον να αισθανθεί έστω και λίγο καλύτερα.μου πας πολύ κόντρα αλλά δεν πειράζει μου αρέσει αυτό γιατί έτσι διευρύνω και εγώ τις σκέψεις μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Όλα αυτά είναι πολύ προχωρημένα. Τα παιδιά μας θα τα έχουν εμπεδώσει αλλά η δικιά μου γενιά είναι ... αλλού.





προχωρημενο ειναι οτι σημερα για να βρεις συντροφικοτητα και αλληλεγγυη ειναι απο δυσκολο εως απιθανο????
Αυτο πρεπει να εμπεδωσουν τα παιδια μας???
Οτι καταφεραμε στη δικη μας γενια να διαλυθουν οι ανθρωποι, η εμπιστοσυνη αναμεταξυ τους, οτι οι εγωισμοι των ανθρωπων εχουν γινει σαν τα ψηλα βουνα??

Αρα το αποτελεσμα ολων αυτων ειναι ο καθενας μας να κανει μονος του ενα παιδι και να ειμαστε και ετσι ολοι ευτυχισμενοι????




ελαφρως ασχετο:

Ενας φιλος μου που αντιμετωπιζει παρομοιο προβλημα, του ηρθε η εμπνευση να κανει απογονους....
Τωρα βεβαια αυτος ειχε προβλημα γιατι δεν μπορουσε να το κυοφορησει.
Μελετωντας το θεμα καταληξε να βρει πχ μια βουλγαρα να της δωσει 5000 ευρα και με συμβολαιο να αποκτησει ενα παιδι χωρις αλλα δικαιωματα.
Θα επελεγε μαλιστα να ειναι μια ψηλη ομορφη κοπελα μπας και δεν παρει απο την δικη του στραβωμαρα οπως ελεγε....

τι να του πω ομως??
ασκοπο θα ηταν....

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ουτε εγω ειπα το αναποδο, εσυ το ειπες....
Δεν με ενοχλει τιποτα και απο κανενα.
Απλα δεν μου κανουν τα αυθαιρετα συμπερασματα.

Σου παω κοντρα???
καλα αμα διευρυνεις ολα καλα.....

----------


## sabb

Τελικά αν κατάλαβα καλά, η φίλη μας η Λίζα μας την είπε κιόλας - σε όσους διατύπωσαν με καλή διάθεση τους προβληματισμούς τους - πως είμαστε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ οπισθοδρομικοί !! Προφανώς δεν εννόησε ένα και μόνο πράγμα:

Όσοι διατύπωσαν την άποψη τους, δεν το έκαναν με γνώμονα να επιβάλουν τις αντιρρήσεις τους - εκτός του ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι ανέφικτο , είναι και αντιδημοκρατικό αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει - αλλά να μεταφέρουν τον προβληματισμό τους βλέποντας το ήδη ειλημμένο σαν απόφαση εγχείρημα , από τη σκοπιά του παιδιού που μέλλει να έρθει στο κόσμο κι όχι από τη μεριά της μητέρας και τις ανάγκες της να καλύψει δικά της κενά. Αν θέλει η θεματοθέτρια να κάνει 10 παιδιά και να τα μεγαλώσει χωρίς πατέρα με τον τρόπο που επέλεξε, με γειά της με χαρά της και μεις μαζί της...Αλλά, εφόσον θέτει το ζήτημα σε κοινή συζήτηση στο φόρουμ, είναι υποχρεωμένη και να καταγράψει τους όποιους αντίθετους προβληματισμούς που αφορούν την ηθική προέκταση ενός θέματος που - κατά τη γνώμη μου - άπτεται ακριβώς στις ανάγκες, στα θέλω και στην σωστή ανατροφή με υγιή ψυχισμό ενός παιδιού. Εφ\'όσον κάτι τέτοιο (δηλαδή οι ανάγκες του παιδιού) δεν λαμβάνεται καν υπόψη, είναι λίγο άκομψο θα έλεγα, να χαρακτηρίζουμε τους \"αντιρρησίες\" όπως λέει και η ίδια, με λίγα λόγια οπισθοδρομικούς, τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό εισέπραξα από την όλη αντιπαράθεση..

Κρίμα...

----------


## λίτσα

κόντρα εντός εισαγωγικών.αυτό που είπα δεν είναι δικό μου αλλά το έχω ακούσει από επιστήμονες στη τηλεόραση που ασχολούνταν με αυτό το θέμα, ποτέ δεν θα μπορούσα να πω κάτι τέτοιο από μόνη μου.και ναι διευρύνω τις σκέψεις μου άλλωστε για αυτό βρίσκομαι εδώ για να διαβάζω απόψεις που ούτε καν μου έχουν περάσει από το μυαλό και για να μαθαίνω πράγματα από διαφορετικούς ανθρώπους όπως εσύ.και καλό είναι να το ρίχνουμε λίγο και στην πλάκα.

----------


## krino

κοιτα λιτσα,
αν ποτε κανω παιδι δεν θα το εκανα ειτε για να μου μοιαζει ειτε για να μην μου μοιαζει, μου ειναι αδιαφορο.
Θα εκανα τους τυπικους ελεγχους για να μην φερω στο κοσμο ενα ανθρωπο και βασανιζεται και απο κει και περα η ζωη ειναι δικη του.
Το κριτηριο μου ειναι ενα και μονο: Να μπορω να προσφερω μια σωστη (τουλαχιστον μινιμουμ) φροντιδα για το παιδι. Ενα απο αυτα ειναι ενας πατερας και μια μητερα οπου με συμπνοια θα μπορεσουν να το μεγαλωσουν σωστα χωρις κομπλεξ.
Για μενα το α και το ω.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by krino_
> κοιτα λιτσα,
> αν ποτε κανω παιδι δεν θα το εκανα ειτε για να μου μοιαζει ειτε για να μην μου μοιαζει, μου ειναι αδιαφορο.
> Θα εκανα τους τυπικους ελεγχους για να μην φερω στο κοσμο ενα ανθρωπο και βασανιζεται και απο κει και περα η ζωη ειναι δικη του.
> Το κριτηριο μου ειναι ενα και μονο: Να μπορω να προσφερω μια σωστη (τουλαχιστον μινιμουμ) φροντιδα για το παιδι. Ενα απο αυτα ειναι ενας πατερας και μια μητερα οπου με συμπνοια θα μπορεσουν να το μεγαλωσουν σωστα χωρις κομπλεξ.
> Για μενα το α και το ω.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου.και να σου φέρω και ένα παράδειγμα απο εμπειρία. στην πρώτη μου εγκυμοσύνη είχα δίδυμα. το ένα χάθηκε γιατί δεν μεγάλωνε σωστά.έτσι ποτέ δεν σκέφτηκα αν τα παιδιά μου θα είναι όμορφα ή άσχημα μου είναι κάτι παντελώς αδιάφορο.αλλά και πάλι αν ερχόταν στον κόσμο και ήταν άρρωστο θα το αγαπούσα το ίδιο ίσως και περισσότερο.το ίδιο σκεφτόμουν και στην τρίτη μου εγκυμοσύνη που τελικά απέβαλα.η ομορφιά είναι εντελώς υποκυμαινικό πράγμα. όταν υπάρχει πραγματική ΑΓΑΠΗ όλα φαίνονται όμορφα. η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

----------


## krino

δεν φτανει μονο η αγαπη.
Αγαπη δεν εχει - και μαλιστα μπολικη - οπως λεει και η φιλη μας??
Το σωστο περιβαλλον για να μεγαλωσει ενα παιδι ειναι δυο γονεις.
Βεβαια υπαρχουν συνθηκες που αυτο ανατρεπεται, πχ χωριζουν, πεθαινει ο ενας κλπ.
Αυτο ομως ειναι απροβλεπτο σαν εξελιξη.
Το να προγραμματισεις απο μονη σου κατι τετοιο, ειναι νομοτελειακο οτι το παιδι θα μεγαλωσει με τουλαχιστον ενα ζητημα που θα πρεπει να ξεπερασει στη ζωη του.
Εγω τουλαχιστον οσο με αφορα δεν θα ηθελα με δικη μου αιτια να δημιουργησω κανενα ζητημα στο παιδι μου πριν καν ακομα γεννηθει.

Το πιανεις το νοημα??



ΥΓ..... η μεχρι τωρα σταση μου, οτι δεν εχω κανει ακομα παιδια δηλωνει την υπευθυνοτητα μου σε αυτο το θεμα.
Αλλιως το πιο απλο θα ηταν να βρω καποια και να κανω 2 παιδια οπως κανουν ολοι, για να λεμε οτι ειμαι εντος κοινωνιας.
Οπως η φιλη μας, μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχω βρει καταλληλη γυναικα (με τα δικα μου μετρα και σταθμα) για να κανω παιδι.
Και αν δεν βρω φυσικα και δεν θα κανω.

----------


## λίτσα

φυσικά και καταλαβαίνω άλλωστε αυτό είπα και εγώ από την αρχή που έγραψα εδώ.πως χρειάζονται δύο πατέρας και μητέρα και αν αυτό ανατραπεί κάποια στιγμή τουλάχιστον το παιδί θα έχει γνωρίσει και τις δύο πλευρές.δεν πρέπι εμείς να καθορίζουμε τα μελλοντικά προβλήματα των παιδιών μας πόσο μάλλον να τα δημιουργούμε.η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.

----------


## krino

αρα τελικα συμφωνεις....
δεν βλεπω που σε κοντραρω.

----------


## λίτσα

είπαμε κόντρα εντός εισαγωγικών. το θέμα είναι όμως πως η θεματοθέτρια είχε πάρει την απόφασή της πολύ πριν (από ότι κατάλαβα ) θέσει το ζήτημα αυτό και εύχομαι να βγει σε καλό αυτό που έχει αποφασίσει να κάνει όχι τόσο για αυτήν όσο για το παιδί που θα φέρει στον κόσμο.
δεν ξέρω αν έχεις διαβάσει τι έχω γράψει παραπάνω και αν συμφωνείς πάντως αυτή είναι η ταπεινή μου γνώμη.καλύτερα να γεμίσει τα κενά της γιατί αυτό προσπαθεί να κάνει φροντίζοντας κάποιο άλλο παιδί που το έχει ανάγκη παρά να φέρει στον κόσμο κάποιο που θα του λείπει στην ουσία η πατρική φιγούρα.

----------


## krino

κατω απο αυτες τις συνθηκες ναι ειναι καλυτερα να υοθετησει ενα παιδι,
μιας και ενα παιδι με κανενα γονεα θα ηταν καλυτερα να εχει τουλαχιστον ενα.
Αν μη τι αλλο θα το εκτιμησει σε ολη του την ζωη.

Αυτα ομως ειναι αποφασεις που δεν παιζουν στη ελλαδα μιας και οι γραφειοκρατιες ειναι βουνο αλλα και η ηθικη που υπαρχει ειναι περασμενων αιωνων.

----------


## λίτσα

καλό θα ήταν όμως να το προσπαθήσει ποτέ δεν ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να συμβεί και αν δεν υιοθετήσει ας γίνει τουλάχιστον πνευματική μητέρα δηλαδή νονά σε κάποιο παιδί που χρειάζεται αυτά που μπορεί εκείνη να δώσει.και που ξέρεις ίσως να το αγαπήσει και περισσότερο από ότι θα αγαπούσε το δικό της βέβαια αυτό θα μου πεις δεν θα το μάθει ποτέ. και από ότι έχει πει δεν θέλει να είναι part-time μητέρα αλλά αυτό για μένα δεν ισχύει δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος όρος η μητρότητα δεν μετριέται με τις ώρες αλλά με την ποιότητα που χαρίζεις σε ένα παιδί.

----------


## carrie

Η συγκεκριμενη φιλη βλεπω δεν εχει αναφερθει καθολου και στις σχεσεις της με τους δικους της και τις αντιδρασεις τους σε κατι τετοιο, που θα ηταν φυσικο να αναμενουμε, και ειπε καπου οτι δεν ηταν και οι καλυτερες συνθηκες στην οικογενεια της, οποτε απο ο,τι φαινεται δεν εχει στενες σχεσεις με πατρικη οικογενεια, και θα φερει ενα παιδι στον κοσμο για να ειναι γαντζωμενοι ο ενας απο τον αλλο??? Παντως αυτο το πραγμα να ειναι το παιδι ομορφο για να παει πιο μποροστα στη ζωη του, μου θυμιζει (ακραιο) κατι μαναδες που βγαινανε στη Δρουζα και τη Θρασκια, δεν λεω οτι η λιζα σκεφτηκε ετσι, και λεγανε \"η κορη μου ειναι νεα και ωραια και τα εχει με εναν σερβιτορο, θα τους χωρισω γιατι εξιζει κατι καλυτερο ενδιαφερεται για αυτην ενας πλουσιος επιχειρηματιας, κι αμα τον παντρευτει θα αποκατασταθω κι εγω ως μανα της, θα μου παρουν μια μεζονετουλα\"

----------


## Nora

Οι εκπομπές αυτές είναι στημένες Carrie:P

Και τελικά ποιες είναι οι ιδανικές συνθήκες για να έρθει ένα παιδί στον κόσμο και ποιες για να μεγαλώσει?

Όλα είναι θέμα πάστας ανθρώπου που θα γίνει γονιός και εν κατακλείδι το παιδί να είναι ευτυχισμένο.



Στην τελική η φίλη μας, είναι ενήλικας, ανεξάρτητη και πλήρως ενημερωμένη για την επιλογή της και τις συνέπειες της.
ότι και να κάνεις, να βρεις την ευτυχία που αναζητάς και αν γίνεις μανούλα, να έχεις ένα ΚΑΛΟ παιδάκι

----------


## Nora

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 1) Όσον αφορά την παραίτηση από μελλοντικό σύντροφο και το δηλωθέν ξενέρωμά μου. Μια παροιμία λέει η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία. Παρόλο που λατρεύω τις παροιμίες την συγκεκριμμένη την θεωρώ λάθος. Πιστεύω πως κάθε ελπίδα πρέπει να \"πεθαίνει\" στην ώρα της, ώστε να γεννιέται μια άλλη κάπου αλλού. Δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να έχουμε εμμονές αλλά να παραδεχόμαστε την ήττα μας. Αν πω πως θέλω σώνει και καλά να παντρευτώ -παρόλο που οι αντικειμενικές συνθήκες δεν ευνοούν- τότε έχω εμμονή και χάνω πολύτιμο χρόνο κυνηγώντας δονκιχωτικές φαντασιώσεις. Το σωστό, κατ΄εμέ, είναι να παραδεχθώ πως η ζωή δεν θα μου δώσει τον γάμο και να ψάξω άλλους τρόπους να φτιάξω την ζωή μου.


Γιατί σώνει και ντε πρέπει να έχουμε εμμονές?Η ζωή τελειώνει επειδή δεν έγινε γάμος? Αυτό που θα μπορούσες να κάνεις είναι να το έχεις στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού σου και να προχωρήσεις στην ζωή σου.
Δλδ αν αύριο μεθαύριο βρεις τον έρωτα σου, τι θα πεις?
\"λυπάμαι αλλά αργήσατε?\"

Επίσης, ενώ έχεις πλήρη επίγνωση των άσχημων χαρακτηριστικών σου, οπως λες και εσύ, δεν κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως γιαυτά.
Και λέω να κάνεις, γιατί σε ενοχλούν και κατά τα λεγόμενα σου, σου δημιουργούν προβλήματα σε κοινωνικό &amp; επαγγελματικό επίπεδο.

Δλδ γιατί δεν προσπάθησες να χάσεις τα περιττά κιλά?
Ή γιατί δεν προσπάθησες να ανανεώσεις τον ευατό σου?

Σαφώς και υπάρχουν και γυναίκες με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά που διόλου δεν τις απασχολεί και αγαπήσανε τον ευατό τους ως έχει.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by λίτσα_
> οπότε από ότι καταλαβαίνω το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα είναι η εμφάνιση σου και όχι το ότι δεν έχεις κάνει ακόμα παιδί. απλά το ότι θες να κάνεις ένα παιδί ίσως σε βοηθήσει να ξεφύγεις από το πραγματικό σου πρόβλημα εγώ αυτό κατααλαβαίνω δεν είναι λύση όμως αυτό δεν μπορούμε να χρεώνουμε στα παιδιά τις δικές μας ανασφάλειες.
> 
> 
> Λάθος κατάλαβες! Εάν ήθελα να βελτιώσω την εμφάνισή μου θα πήγαινα να βάλω γαστρικό δακτύλιο, να κάνω μια δυο πλαστικές, να ξόδευα σε επώνυμα ρούχα και τσουπ..έτοιμη! Σαν δημόσιος υπάλληλος, δεν μπορώ να βγάλω δάνειο 20,000ε και να προβώ σε τέτοιες ενέργειες? Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η εμφάνισή μου. Με ενδιαφέρει η δημιουργία οικογένειας.


αν πραγματικά σε ενδιαφέρει η δημιουργία οικογένειας τότε καλό θα ήταν πρώτα να βρεις ένα σύντροφο και με κοινή συμφωνία να φέρετε στον κόσμο ένα παιδί.λες πως δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνισή σου τότε γιατί επικεντρώνεσαι τόσο πολύ σε αυτό; και αν κάποιο πρωί ενώ έχεις φέρει στον κόσμο το παιδί που τόσο θέλεις ξυπνήσεις και νιώσεις την ανάγκη να κάνεις αυτά που δεν έχεις κάνει μέχρι τώρα τότε τι θα γίνει; πιστεύω πως πρώτα πρέπει να κοιτάξεις λίγο τον εαυτό σου και δεν μιλάω μόνο εξωτερικά και μετά να πάρεις μια τόσο σοβαρή απόφαση ζωής γιατί θα είναι κρίμα να επωμιστεί το παιδί τα δικά σου θέλω.

----------


## Nora

Τώρα είδα και το post άνωθεν.

Κάνεις αναφορά σε γαστρικό δακτύλιο, πλαστικές κτλ
Εσύ δλδ αν σου δινόταν η ευκαιρεία,θες να αλλάξεις πρόσωπο εντελώς, όχι απλά βελτίωση.

Επίσης δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνιση αλλά θες να κάνεις ένα παιδί ευπαρουσίαστο, για να μην περάσει και αυτό, αυτά που πέρασες και εσύ.

Βάσει λοιπόν όλων αυτών αλλά και της θέλησης σου, σου ξαναεύχομαι να γίνεις ευτυχισμένη, αλλά επίσης να δείξεις στο παιδί πως η μανούλα παρόλα τα παραπανίσια κιλάκια, τα κατάφερε, δουλεύει, δεν έχει ανάγκη κανένα!

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Nora_
> Τώρα είδα και το post άνωθεν.
> 
> Κάνεις αναφορά σε γαστρικό δακτύλιο, πλαστικές κτλ
> Εσύ δλδ αν σου δινόταν η ευκαιρεία,θες να αλλάξεις πρόσωπο εντελώς, όχι απλά βελτίωση.
> 
> Επίσης δεν σε ενδιαφέρει η εμφάνιση αλλά θες να κάνεις ένα παιδί ευπαρουσίαστο, για να μην περάσει και αυτό, αυτά που πέρασες και εσύ.
> 
> Βάσει λοιπόν όλων αυτών αλλά και της θέλησης σου, σου ξαναεύχομαι να γίνεις ευτυχισμένη, αλλά επίσης να δείξεις στο παιδί πως η μανούλα παρόλα τα παραπανίσια κιλάκια, τα κατάφερε, δουλεύει, δεν έχει ανάγκη κανένα!


Νόρα, wellcome to the club των \"οπισθοδρομικών\" του παρόντος φόρουμ..Η Λίζα έχει την εντύπωση πως όσοι καταθέτουν τις αντίθετες κατά βάση απόψεις τους το κάνουν γιατί δεν είναι τόσο προχωρημένοι όσο εκείνη - ελπίζω να μη μας καταλογίζει και ιδιοτέλεια, μόνο αυτό θάλειπε !!

Ολονών των \"οπισθοδρομικών\"\"μάλλιασε \" η γλώσσα να προσπαθούν να καταγράψουν τους προβληματισμούς τους για τυχόν επιπτώσεις πάνω στον ψυχισμό του επερχόμενου παιδιού με βάση μια απόφαση που έχει παρθεί κάτω από συνθήκες που η ίδια σαν άτομο δεν θεωρεί ιδανικές (ξενέρωμα, ηττοπάθεια, ασχήμια είναι δικοί της χαρακτηρισμοί για τον συναισθηματικό της κόσμο). 
Αν έλεγε ευθύς εξ αρχής, \"παιδιά εγώ τάχω μια χαρά με τον εαυτό μου, είμαι ένα ισορροπημένο και συγκροτημένο άτομο, ο συναισθηματικός μου κόσμος είναι πλήρης.. ΑΛΛΑ είμαι από πεποίθηση εναντίον του γάμου, θέλω να δημιουργήσω τη δική μου οικογένεια με εξωσωματική και να μεγαλώσω ένα παιδάκι\", ποιος θα έλεγε ξέρεις μην το κάνεις ? Ούτε ανήθικο είναι, ούτε παράνομο.... Αν και η συνειδητή επιλογή να μεγαλώσεις ένα παιδί χωρίς πατέρα είναι de facto μειονέκτημα για τον ψυχισμό του , εν τούτοις δεν θάναι ούτε το πρώτο ούτε το τελευταίο και κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να προδικάσει ποια θα ήταν τα ποιοτικά του χαρακτηριστικά...

Ίσως για να είναι ευχαριστημένη η θεματοθέτρια να λέγαμε όλοι εκείνο που θα ήθελε ν\' ακούσει..Θα ήταν όμως ωφέλιμη μια τέτοια συζήτηση για το μέλλον του δικού της παιδιού ??

----------


## Nora

Πραγματικά δεν νομίζω ότι μας καταλογίζει κάτι και ούτε αυτά που διαβάζει της κάνουν εντύπωση.
Ούτε τίθεται θέμα ευχαρίστησης της και φυσικά δεν μπήκε να της χαϊδέψουμε τα αυτιά

Μετά από τόσα posts, πιστεύω ότι σχεδόν έχει πάρει την απόφαση της και καλώς έκανε και κατέθεσε τους προβληματισμούς της.

Τώρα αν είμαστε οπισθοδρομικοί για κάποιους και τι έγινε?:)

Έγινε μια πανέμορφη κουβέντα σε ένα τόσο λεπτό ζήτημα με απόψεις που καλύψανε όλα τα γούστα..οπισθοδρομικών και μη;)

----------


## krino

σαββα ξερεις που λειτουργει αυτη η τακτικη???
κανεις ενα παιδι, εχεις ο ιδιος αρνητικα βιωματα και απορριψεις,
αρα το φυσικο ειναι να το μεγαλωσεις φυτευοντας του στο κεφαλι να προσεχει να μην πεσει 
στην ιδια λουμπα του γονεα.
Αν γεννηθει κοριτσι, θα γαλουχηθει με την τακτικη κανε 1,2,3 για να καπαρωσεις ενα αντρα μην την πατησεις οπως την πατησα εγω....

Δεν νομιζω να εχει νοημα ομως περαιτερω κουβεντα.
Σε τετοια ηλικια ολοι μας ξερουμε οτι οι δρομοι μας ειναι ηδη χαραγμενοι και ειναι σχεδον αδυνατο να επαναχαρακτουν....


ΥΓ...... οσο για τα σχολια που διαβασα πχ κατι εμπνευστων κλπ κλπ, δεν τα χαρακτηριζω, φτανουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι που μπορει να κανει καποιος διαβαζωντας τα.

----------


## zinovia

Σε καποια εκπομπη στην τηλεοραση σχετικη με τις υιοθεσιες, ειχαν βγει ειδικοι απο τα ιδρυματα και ειχαν ξεκαθαρισει οτι τα υγειη παιδια ελευθερα προς υιοθεσια ειναι σχεδον ανυπαρκτα.Υπαρχουν πολλα παιδακια στα ιδρυματα που ομως δεν ειναι ελευθερα προς υιοθεσια γιατι και οι δυο η ενας γονιος τους κρατα την επιμελεια, αλλα δεν μπορει να τα φροντισει για διαφορους λογους προσωρινα..(ναρκωτικα, φυλακη..κλπ).Οι γονεις αυτοι δεν δινουν τη συγκαταθεση τους για την υιοθεσια, ελπιζουν οτι καποια στιγμη θα μπορεσουν να παρουν πισω τα παιδια τους.Στα ιδρυματα υπαρχουν παρα πολλα παιδακια με προβληματα υγειας(νοητικη υστερηση,συνδρομο νταουν,καρδιακα προβληματα ακομα και ειτζ αν θυμαμαι καλα) τα οποια ειναι στα αζητητα γιατι κανενας δεν τα θελει, βλεπετε η αγαπη εχει μετρο και για αυτα δεν φτανει...
Οσο για τους υποψηφιους γονεις κοιτανε πρωτα το συμφερον του παιδιου.Να μεγαλωσει σε μια οικογενεια με αγαπη και σταθεροτητα που τοσο νωρις του ελλειψε.
Ετσι αν παει καποια και τους πει οτι ειμαι ασχημη αλλα δεν κανω τιποτα για αυτο επειδη εχω ξενερωσει με τους ανδρες που θελουν τις μπαρμπι και γενικα δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτους και αμα ημουν ομορφη ολες οι πορτες θα ανοιγαν για μενα και θελω ενα ομορφο μωρο για να μην τραβηξει τα ιδια,νομιζω οτι ξερω τι απαντηση θα της εδιναν.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Σε καποια εκπομπη στην τηλεοραση σχετικη με τις υιοθεσιες, ειχαν βγει ειδικοι απο τα ιδρυματα και ειχαν ξεκαθαρισει οτι τα υγειη παιδια ελευθερα προς υιοθεσια ειναι σχεδον ανυπαρκτα.Υπαρχουν πολλα παιδακια στα ιδρυματα που ομως δεν ειναι ελευθερα προς υιοθεσια γιατι και οι δυο η ενας γονιος τους κρατα την επιμελεια, αλλα δεν μπορει να τα φροντισει για διαφορους λογους προσωρινα..(ναρκωτικα, φυλακη..κλπ).Οι γονεις αυτοι δεν δινουν τη συγκαταθεση τους για την υιοθεσια, ελπιζουν οτι καποια στιγμη θα μπορεσουν να παρουν πισω τα παιδια τους.Στα ιδρυματα υπαρχουν παρα πολλα παιδακια με προβληματα υγειας(νοητικη υστερηση,συνδρομο νταουν,καρδιακα προβληματα ακομα και ειτζ αν θυμαμαι καλα) τα οποια ειναι στα αζητητα γιατι κανενας δεν τα θελει, βλεπετε η αγαπη εχει μετρο και για αυτα δεν φτανει...
> Οσο για τους υποψηφιους γονεις κοιτανε πρωτα το συμφερον του παιδιου.Να μεγαλωσει σε μια οικογενεια με αγαπη και σταθεροτητα που τοσο νωρις του ελλειψε.
> Ετσι αν παει καποια και τους πει οτι ειμαι ασχημη αλλα δεν κανω τιποτα για αυτο επειδη εχω ξενερωσει με τους ανδρες που θελουν τις μπαρμπι και γενικα δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτους και αμα ημουν ομορφη ολες οι πορτες θα ανοιγαν για μενα και θελω ενα ομορφο μωρο για να μην τραβηξει τα ιδια,νομιζω οτι ξερω τι απαντηση θα της εδιναν.


τωρα μιλατε σοβαρα;η ζουμε σε αλλη κοινωνια;πως μπλεξατε την ομορφια τοσο πολυ σε αυτο το θεμα;και στο κατω κατω δεν ειναι αληθες πως η ομορφια ανοιγει πορτες;δεν το βλεπετε στη ζωη σας αυτο;ειναι τυχαιο πως οι περισσοτερες γραματεις ειναι γυναικες και μαλιστα καλοστεκουμενες;εκτος αν ειναι ειναι βυσματα οποτε βαζουν και ασχημοτερες η ειναι πολυ απαιτητικη η δουλεια.τα ταξι γιατι σταματαν στις ομορφες γυναικες,για τον χαρακτηρα τους;εκανε μια επισημανση η γυναικα η οποια ειναι και αληθης στο κατω κατω.η ομορφια παιζει ρολο και οποιος λεει οχι ψευδεται ασυστολως.και ναι γυναικες που εχουν βαρος 100 κιλα περιθωριοποιουνται σε σχεση με μια γκομεναρα λεπτη και ομορφη.η μηπως δεν το εχετε παρατηρησει και το εχω παρατηρησει μονο εγω;και ειναι ενα παραπονο της που το εξεφρασε γιατι το εχει νοιωσει στο πετσι της και δεν θα θελε και το παιδι της να εχει την ιδια αντιμετωπιση.που το κακο;οσο για τα παιδακια με ειδικες αναγκες,εχεις παει ποτε να ασχοληθεις με τετοια παιδιακια ζηνοβια;γιατι εγω εχω παει.και σε πληροφορω πως θελει 24 ωρες το 24ωρο ατομο να το προσεχει εφ`ορου ζωης.εσενα το δικο σου μετρο αγαπης θα ηταν τοσο ανθεκτικο να παρεις ενα τετοιο παιδι;μη λεμε οτι μας κατεβει στο κεφαλι ...

----------


## zinovia

Απο ποτε η δουλεια της γραμματεας ειναι δειγμα επαγγελματικης καταξιωσης και απο ποτε ο καθε λιγουρης ταριφας ειναι κριτηριο επιτυχιας?

Οσο για την ομορφια, η φιλη μας, μας ανεπτυξε τις προσωπικες τις ανησυχιες απο τα πρωτα ποστ.
Αν μια γυναικα εχει βαρος 100 κιλα και δεν κανει τιποτα για αυτο ακομα και αν οφειλεται σε λογους υγειας και εχει εγκαταλειψει τον εαυτο της στη μοιρα του, τοτε ο,τι και να πει κανεις ,περισσευει.

----------


## Empneustns

δηλαδη πρεπει να αρεσει για να θεωρηθει επιτυχημενη;αυτο μου λες;να κανει κατι να χασει τα κιλα της;

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> ΥΓ...... οσο για τα σχολια που διαβασα πχ κατι εμπνευστων κλπ κλπ, δεν τα χαρακτηριζω, φτανουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι που μπορει να κανει καποιος διαβαζωντας τα.


εντελως ξεκαθαρο,με τρομαζει η διαυγεια του πνευματος σου...

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> 
> 
> 
> Αν μια γυναικα εχει βαρος 100 κιλα και δεν κανει τιποτα για αυτο ακομα και αν οφειλεται σε λογους υγειας και εχει εγκαταλειψει τον εαυτο της στη μοιρα του, τοτε ο,τι και να πει κανεις ,περισσευει.


τον τελευταίο χρόνο πήρα 23 κιλά και αυτό οφείλεται κατά κύριο λόγο στα φάρμακα και δεν έχω καμμία διάθεση ψυχολογικά να αλλάξω τον εαυτό μου είτε μου αρέσει είτε όχι.προσπάθησα να συμβιβαστώ και τα ψιλοκατάφερα.αν τυχόν σου ζητούσα να μου πεις την γνώμη σου τι θα μου απαντούσες \'ότι και να σου πω περισσεύει\';τι να κάνουμε δεν είμαστε όλες κορμάρες μπορεί κάποτε να υπήρξαμε αλλά το τώρα μετράει.

----------


## zinovia

Οχι βεβαια.Να κανει κατι για να βρει την υγεια της γιατι η κατασταση της προδιδει αρρωστεια.
Στ κατω κατω αν νοιωθει ανετα με αυτο εγω παω πασο, αλλα η φιλη μας δεν νοιωθει καλα και αυτο φαινεται.
Το να φροντιζει κανεις τον εαυτο του, το σωμα του και να ενδιαφερεται για αυτο ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης υγειας.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Οχι βεβαια.Να κανει κατι για να βρει την υγεια της γιατι η κατασταση της προδιδει αρρωστεια.
> Στ κατω κατω αν νοιωθει ανετα με αυτο εγω παω πασο, αλλα η φιλη μας δεν νοιωθει καλα και αυτο φαινεται.
> Το να φροντιζει κανεις τον εαυτο του, το σωμα του και να ενδιαφερεται για αυτο ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης υγειας.


πιστευεις πως οι χοντροι ειναι αρρωστοι ανθρωποι;αν εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει η εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης ασθενειας;

----------


## zinovia

Και εγω εχω παρει κιλα απο τα φαρμακα αλλα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιησω σαν δικαιολογια να αφησω το εαυτο μου στην τυχη του και να μεμψιμοιρω οτι τι να κανουμε τωρα,ετσι ηρθαν τα πραγματα φταιει η ζωη η ατιμη και δεν με θελουν οι αντρες.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Οχι βεβαια.Να κανει κατι για να βρει την υγεια της γιατι η κατασταση της προδιδει αρρωστεια.
> Στ κατω κατω αν νοιωθει ανετα με αυτο εγω παω πασο, αλλα η φιλη μας δεν νοιωθει καλα και αυτο φαινεται.
> Το να φροντιζει κανεις τον εαυτο του, το σωμα του και να ενδιαφερεται για αυτο ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης υγειας.


ακριβώς η φίλη μας έχει πρόβλημα με την εξωτερική της εμφάνιση και προσπαθεί να κάνει και παιδί με αυτόν τον τρόπο. γιατί; για να του φορτώσει τις ανασφάλειές της;

----------


## carrie

καλε μου Εμπνευστη, καταρχας δεν νομιζω να πιστευεις οτι το να ειναι καποια ομορφη της φερνει μονο πλεονεκτηματα και ευκολιες στη ζωη της. δεν της ανοιγονται μονο καλες πορτες, της ανοιγονται και κακες, οπως και στις λιγοτερο ομορφες γυναικες. και στις ομορφες γυναικες οι κακες πορτες μπορει να ειναι περισσοτερες και τρισχειροτερες. δεν μπορεις αυτα τα πργαματα να τα βαλεις σε ζυγαρια, γιατι δεν μπορεις να αποκοψεις απο τη ζωη γενικα μονο τον επαγγελματικο τομεα και να πεις εκει ευνοουνται οι ομορφες. γιατι οι ομορφες μπορουν να περασουν πολυ χειροτερες λουμπες στη ζωη τους. και λουμπες ειναι απο το να ειναι καποια κοκετα ολη μερα στον καθρεφτη και στα σπα, μεχρι να της την πεφτουν για τον ωραιο της πισινο και τα ματια, μην παμε και μακρυτερα. Απο κει και περα πιστευω οτι ο ανρθρωπος πρεπει στα πλαισια του λογικου να φροντιζει την εμφανιση του, και πρωτα για λογους υγειας, ΚΑΙ να μην το κανει για την εμφανιση. Δηλαδη να τρεφεται σωστα, να ασκειται, γιατι κανει καλο στο σωμα του και στην σωματιηκ αλλα και ψυχικη του υγεια. Να μην το κανει αυτο για να αρεσει στο αλλο φυλο, ή για να καθεται να χαζευει τον εαυτο του στον καθρεφτη με τις ωρες και να φοραει σουπερ μινι. Αυτο δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπος. Και δυστυχως, η λιζα ειπε οτι αυτα τα εκανε παλια, για να βρει αντρα. Ε, αυτο το θεωρω λαθος. πρωτατο κανεις για τον εαυτο σου και για να εισαι καλα, και μετα ας το χαιρονται και οι αλλοι. Γιαυτο μαλλον δε βρηκε καποιον να της σταθει. Η λιζα πιστευε οτι οι αντρες θελουν μοντελα, προσπαθουσε να γινει ετσι και τι κερδισε? αντι να τονιζει την προσωπικοτητα της και την υγεια της περιποιουμενη τον εαυτο της, προσπαθουσε να φτιαξει μια αντροπαγιδα. το κολπο δεν πετυχε, γιατι οι αντρες για να κατσουν με μια γυναικα θελουν κατι παραπανω απο μια νοστιμουλα που εχει ανασφαλειες με τον εαυτο της. και οδηγηθηκαμε τωρα εδω. Εγω πιστευω οτι αμα δεν προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου ψυχει τε και σωματι, υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα, ποσο μαλλον να αφηνεσαι να παιρνεις βαρος, και προφανως σαβουριαζοντας και μη ασκουμενος. Τι να κανω εγω πιστευω οτι νους υγιης εν σωματι υγιει. Επισης πιστευω οτι οι ανωμαλιες στο βαρος, εκτος απο τις παθολογικες περιπτωσεις, ειναι ακομα ενα συμπτωμα ψυχολογικων δυσκολιων.

----------


## λίτσα

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Και εγω εχω παρει κιλα απο τα φαρμακα αλλα δεν θα το χρησιμοποιησω σαν δικαιολογια να αφησω το εαυτο μου στην τυχη του και να μεμψιμοιρω οτι τι να κανουμε τωρα,ετσι ηρθαν τα πραγματα φταιει η ζωη η ατιμη και δεν με θελουν οι αντρες.


δεν το χρησιμοποιώ σαν δικαιολογία είμαι και φαγανή χα χα .τέλος πάντων. ούτε η ζωή φταίει ούτε εμείς κανείς δεν φταίει απλά ήταν να συμβεί.όσο για τους άντρες δεν έχω πρόβλημα είμαι παντρεμένη.

----------


## carrie

Εμπνευστη αμα βλεπω μια να πηγαινει στο περιπτερο και να παιρνει δυο σακουλες γαριδακια σοκολατες και μπισκοτα και ν ακαθεται ολη μερα στον καναπε να τα τρωει ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης υγειας? Δε λεω οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε κορμαρες, λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε αχορταγες μηχανεσ παραγωγης περιττωματων ειτε ανορεξικα και βουλιμικα πλασματα. Παν μετρον αριστον. τα ξεχασαμε ολα οσα λεγανε οι αρχαιοι ημων προγονοι σε αυτον τον κατακλυσμιαιο τροπο ζωης. Δεν κατηγορω κανεναν :-)

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Σε καποια εκπομπη στην τηλεοραση σχετικη με τις υιοθεσιες, ειχαν βγει ειδικοι απο τα ιδρυματα και ειχαν ξεκαθαρισει οτι τα υγειη παιδια ελευθερα προς υιοθεσια ειναι σχεδον ανυπαρκτα.Υπαρχουν πολλα παιδακια στα ιδρυματα που ομως δεν ειναι ελευθερα προς υιοθεσια γιατι και οι δυο η ενας γονιος τους κρατα την επιμελεια, αλλα δεν μπορει να τα φροντισει για διαφορους λογους προσωρινα..(ναρκωτικα, φυλακη..κλπ).Οι γονεις αυτοι δεν δινουν τη συγκαταθεση τους για την υιοθεσια, ελπιζουν οτι καποια στιγμη θα μπορεσουν να παρουν πισω τα παιδια τους.Στα ιδρυματα υπαρχουν παρα πολλα παιδακια με προβληματα υγειας(νοητικη υστερηση,συνδρομο νταουν,καρδιακα προβληματα ακομα και ειτζ αν θυμαμαι καλα) τα οποια ειναι στα αζητητα γιατι κανενας δεν τα θελει, βλεπετε η αγαπη εχει μετρο και για αυτα δεν φτανει...
> Οσο για τους υποψηφιους γονεις κοιτανε πρωτα το συμφερον του παιδιου.Να μεγαλωσει σε μια οικογενεια με αγαπη και σταθεροτητα που τοσο νωρις του ελλειψε.
> Ετσι αν παει καποια και τους πει οτι ειμαι ασχημη αλλα δεν κανω τιποτα για αυτο επειδη εχω ξενερωσει με τους ανδρες που θελουν τις μπαρμπι και γενικα δεν ασχολουμαι με αυτους και αμα ημουν ομορφη ολες οι πορτες θα ανοιγαν για μενα και θελω ενα ομορφο μωρο για να μην τραβηξει τα ιδια,νομιζω οτι ξερω τι απαντηση θα της εδιναν.
> ...


Το θέμα της ομορφιάς δεν το έθεσε κανείς άλλος πλην της θεματοθέτριας. Είναι ένα από τα στοιχεία που παρέθεσε και που κατά τα δικά της λεγόμενα επηρρεάζουν την χαμηλή της αυτοεκτίμηση κι ακόμη χειρότερα την άποψη της αν τελικά το κοριτσάκι γεννηθεί με τα δικά της χαρακτηριστικά, γεγονός που κατά την γνώμη της, αποκλείει οποιαδήποτε πιθανότητα κοινωνικής καταξίωσης για το παιδί της...Οι χαρακτηρισμοί \"ηττοπάθεια\" και \"ξενέρωμα\" είναι δικοί της και κανενός άλλου...

Το θέμα λοιπόν αφορά καθαρά με τι αυτοεκτίμηση καλείται κάποιος να μεγαλώσει ένα παιδί , αν αυτό δεν γίνεται κατανοητό, sorry but i can not make it clear in any other language but greek...γκεγκε ?

----------


## zinovia

Το παχος δεν ειναι υγεια.Ρωτα οποιον γιατρο θελεις, οχι εμενα.Αν δεν φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου, δεν πλενεσαι ,δεν προσεχεις τη διατροφη σου (σε λογικα πλαισια παντα), αν φορας διαρκως βρωμικα ρουχα αν γενικα εισαι σε μια κατασταση παραιτησης, τοτε λυπαμαι, αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα με σενα.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> καλε μου Εμπνευστη, καταρχας δεν νομιζω να πιστευεις οτι το να ειναι καποια ομορφη της φερνει μονο πλεονεκτηματα και ευκολιες στη ζωη της. δεν της ανοιγονται μονο καλες πορτες, της ανοιγονται και κακες, οπως και στις λιγοτερο ομορφες γυναικες. και στις ομορφες γυναικες οι κακες πορτες μπορει να ειναι περισσοτερες και τρισχειροτερες. δεν μπορεις αυτα τα πργαματα να τα βαλεις σε ζυγαρια, γιατι δεν μπορεις να αποκοψεις απο τη ζωη γενικα μονο τον επαγγελματικο τομεα και να πεις εκει ευνοουνται οι ομορφες. γιατι οι ομορφες μπορουν να περασουν πολυ χειροτερες λουμπες στη ζωη τους. και λουμπες ειναι απο το να ειναι καποια κοκετα ολη μερα στον καθρεφτη και στα σπα, μεχρι να της την πεφτουν για τον ωραιο της πισινο και τα ματια, μην παμε και μακρυτερα. Απο κει και περα πιστευω οτι ο ανρθρωπος πρεπει στα πλαισια του λογικου να φροντιζει την εμφανιση του, και πρωτα για λογους υγειας, ΚΑΙ να μην το κανει για την εμφανιση. Δηλαδη να τρεφεται σωστα, να ασκειται, γιατι κανει καλο στο σωμα του και στην σωματιηκ αλλα και ψυχικη του υγεια. Να μην το κανει αυτο για να αρεσει στο αλλο φυλο, ή για να καθεται να χαζευει τον εαυτο του στον καθρεφτη με τις ωρες και να φοραει σουπερ μινι. Αυτο δεν ειναι αυτοσκοπος. Και δυστυχως, η λιζα ειπε οτι αυτα τα εκανε παλια, για να βρει αντρα. Ε, αυτο το θεωρω λαθος. πρωτατο κανεις για τον εαυτο σου και για να εισαι καλα, και μετα ας το χαιρονται και οι αλλοι. Γιαυτο μαλλον δε βρηκε καποιον να της σταθει. Η λιζα πιστευε οτι οι αντρες θελουν μοντελα, προσπαθουσε να γινει ετσι και τι κερδισε? αντι να τονιζει την προσωπικοτητα της και την υγεια της περιποιουμενη τον εαυτο της, προσπαθουσε να φτιαξει μια αντροπαγιδα. το κολπο δεν πετυχε, γιατι οι αντρες για να κατσουν με μια γυναικα θελουν κατι παραπανω απο μια νοστιμουλα που εχει ανασφαλειες με τον εαυτο της. και οδηγηθηκαμε τωρα εδω. Εγω πιστευω οτι αμα δεν προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου ψυχει τε και σωματι, υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα, ποσο μαλλον να αφηνεσαι να παιρνεις βαρος, και προφανως σαβουριαζοντας και μη ασκουμενος. Τι να κανω εγω πιστευω οτι νους υγιης εν σωματι υγιει. Επισης πιστευω οτι οι ανωμαλιες στο βαρος, εκτος απο τις παθολογικες περιπτωσεις, ειναι ακομα ενα συμπτωμα ψυχολογικων δυσκολιων.


καλη μου carrie,συμφωνω πως η ομορφια μπορει να φερει καποια γυναικα και σε ασχημες καταστασεις,αλλα παρεμενει να ειναι ενα οπλο αν χρησιμοποιειθει σωστα και εξυπνα,και αυτο συμβαινει στις μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες των ομορφων γυναικων οταν \"ψηθουν\" στη ζωη και καταλαβουν τι παιζεται.συμφωνω σε σχεση με διατροφη παρολα αυτα γνωριζω ατομα που πραγματικα τρωνε λιγο και εχουν αυξημενα κιλα οπως και ατομα που τρωνε πολυ και εχουν λιγοστα.αυτο δεν σημαινει πως δεν εχουν ψυχικη υγεια γιατι αυτο το σχολιο εκανε η ζηνοβια ,για ψυχικη υγεια.Οσο για τις ψυχολογικες δυσκολιες,πες μου ενα ατομο που δεν εχει.και για να επανερθω στο θεμα γιατι εχουμε ξεφυγει,εσυ τι θεωρεις;απο το λιγο που διαβασες τη λιτσα,θεωρεις πως ειναι αναξια για μανα λογω των κιλων της η της ομορφιας της , η της θελησης της να ειναι το παιδι της ομορφο; (παντα φιλικα)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> ΥΓ...... οσο για τα σχολια που διαβασα πχ κατι εμπνευστων κλπ κλπ, δεν τα χαρακτηριζω, φτανουν οι χαρακτηρισμοι που μπορει να κανει καποιος διαβαζωντας τα.
> 
> 
> εντελως ξεκαθαρο,με τρομαζει η διαυγεια του πνευματος σου...


ευτυχως που η δικη σου διαύγεια με εξιταρει....
μηπως εισαι και ταριφας και σου εχουν φυγει τα σαλια οποτε βλεπεις γυναικα??

:cool:

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> Εμπνευστη αμα βλεπω μια να πηγαινει στο περιπτερο και να παιρνει δυο σακουλες γαριδακια σοκολατες και μπισκοτα και ν ακαθεται ολη μερα στον καναπε να τα τρωει ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης υγειας? Δε λεω οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε κορμαρες, λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε αχορταγες μηχανεσ παραγωγης περιττωματων ειτε ανορεξικα και βουλιμικα πλασματα. Παν μετρον αριστον. τα ξεχασαμε ολα οσα λεγανε οι αρχαιοι ημων προγονοι σε αυτον τον κατακλυσμιαιο τροπο ζωης. Δεν κατηγορω κανεναν :-)


τα βλεπω και ενα ενα,αν καποια στιγμη της ζωης σου ομως περασεις αυτο το σταδιο δεν σημαινει πως δεν μπορεις να διορθωθεις.Σκεψου μαλιστα ενα παιδι να σου δωσει την δυναμη και τον στοχο για να καταφερεις κατι οταν βλεπεις γυρω σου παντου την αποριψη.να δωσεις και επιτελους να παρεις αγαπη που δεν σου εχει δωθει για αρκετα χρονια

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


που λες κρινακο ντοκτορ μπαρουφολογε με τις ατελειωτες αντιφασεις στο ενεργητικο σου,εχουν και αλλοι στο λαιμο κεφαλι,και να εισαι σιγουρος πως ο λογος που πολλες φορες δεν απανταμε ειναι λογω βαρεμαρας.ποσο σαπουνι να ξοδεψει καποιος σε εναν μαυρο;αλλα αρχιζεις και με τις κοτσανες σου κανεις κακο στο κοσμο,ερχεται καποιος να πει το προβλημα του και τον αποπαιρνεις ιδιαιτερα αν σκεφτουμε πως εδω μιλαν κυριως ατομα ντροπαλα και με ευαισθησιες.(εσυ εξαιρεισαι,λογω παχους δερματος).οποτε ηρεμησε λιγακι κανε και καμια επισκεψη σε κανενα ψυχολογο,ειμαι σιγουρος πως αρκετοι εδω μεσα θα θελουν να σε αναλλαβουν(ενταξει δεν ειμαι και τοσο σιγουρος,το παραδεχομαι) να παρεις και καμια συμβουλη,την εχεις αναγκη ...

----------


## carrie

empneysth αν διαβασες ειπα οτι edit δεν* μιλαω για τις ανωμαλιες στο βαρος που εχουν βιολογικο/παθολογικο ιστορικο. επισης, το να διαχειριστει μια γυναικα την ομορφια της εξυπνα, ειναι για μενα ισοδυναμο με τον διαχειριστει μια ασχημη την ασχημια της ασχημα. και για μενα ασχημες δεν υπαρχουν, αντε να ειναι το 0,5%, απεριποιητες και να μην αγαπανε τον εαυτο τους υπαρχουν

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by zinovia_
> Οχι βεβαια.Να κανει κατι για να βρει την υγεια της γιατι η κατασταση της προδιδει αρρωστεια.
> Στ κατω κατω αν νοιωθει ανετα με αυτο εγω παω πασο, αλλα η φιλη μας δεν νοιωθει καλα και αυτο φαινεται.
> Το να φροντιζει κανεις τον εαυτο του, το σωμα του και να ενδιαφερεται για αυτο ειναι δειγμα ψυχικης υγειας.
> 
> Το παχος δεν ειναι υγεια.Ρωτα οποιον γιατρο θελεις, οχι εμενα.Αν δεν φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου, δεν πλενεσαι ,δεν προσεχεις τη διατροφη σου (σε λογικα πλαισια παντα), αν φορας διαρκως βρωμικα ρουχα αν γενικα εισαι σε μια κατασταση παραιτησης, τοτε λυπαμαι, αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα με σενα.


ειχες μιλησει για ψυχικη υγεια,το τονιζω αυτο,αλλα δεν σου εχει τυχει να θελεις να πας καπου γρηγορα και να μη σκεφτεις πως θα ντυθεις και αν θα εισαι βρωμικος οταν βγεις;η κουρασμενος απο την δουλεια και εξουθενωμενος ποση σημασια εχει το ντυσιμο και τα αλλα συναφη :)

----------


## carrie

επισης δεν ειπα οτι τα ατομα με φυσιολογικο βαρος δεν εχουν ψυχολογικα προβληματα, ειπα οτι οι ανωμαλιες στο βαρος μπορει να ειναι ενα συμπτωμα ψυχολογικων προβληματων, αλλοι ανθρωποι τα εκδηλωνουν αλλιως.

----------


## carrie

ναι αλλα το να συσσωρευσεις βαρος παιρνει παραπανω χρονο απο μια στιγμη. κακες στιγμες εχουμε ολοι μας. χαιρω πολυ!!

----------


## nature

η κοπέλα είχε την αμεσότητα και την ειλικρίνεια όπως αρμόζει σε ένα ψυχολογικό φόρουμ να πει παρεπιπτόντως με το κύριο θέμα για το οποίο ζήτησε τη γνώμη μας ότι δεν είναι ευχαριστημένη με την εμφάνισή της. 
Και τότε οι περισσότεροι διέγνωσαν ότι είναι ...περίπου διαταραγμένη που έχει επίγνωση της μέτριας εμφάνισής της. Και ότι πρέπει να ψαχτεί πολύ με ειδικούς στον ψυχολογικό τομέα και να αρχίσει την προσπάθεια βελτίωσης πριν τολμήσει να αποκτήσει παιδί.
Εγώ πάλι, που συγκινήθηκα από την αμεσότητα της κοπέλας και την ειλικρίνεια της θα ρωτήσω: γιατί είναι ανησυχητικό τόσο πολύ που έχει μέτρια εμφάνιση και το ξέρει?
όλοι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι είμαστε κούκλοι?
Και αν είμαστε, έχουμε και την τέλεια κορμάρα? 
Δεν ξέρει ο καθένας από εμάς που υστερεί εμφανισιακά? 
αλλος σε ύψος φαντάζομαι, άλλος σε κιλά, άλλος σε πρόσωπο... 
Αφού λοιπόν και εμείς όλοι ξέρουμε τα εμφανισιακά μας κουσούρια, πού το πρόβλημα με τη λίζα? Οτι το ομολογεί δημόσια σε ένα ψυχολογικό φόρουμ?

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> empneysth αν διαβασες ειπα οτι μιλαω για τις ανωμαλιες στο βαρος που εχουν βιολογικο/παθολογικο ιστορικο. επισης, το να διαχειριστει μια γυναικα την ομορφια της εξυπνα, ειναι για μενα ισοδυναμο με τον διαχειριστει μια ασχημη την ασχημια της ασχημα. και για μενα ασχημες δεν υπαρχουν, αντε να ειναι το 0,5%, απεριποιητες και να μην αγαπανε τον εαυτο τους υπαρχουν



θα μου επιτρεψεις να εχω διαφορετικη αποψη για το ποσοστο,οπως και για το αν υπαρχουν ομορφες η ασχημες γυναικες,καθως επισης ως αντρας γνωριζω τα σχολια που γινονται για τις ασχημες γυναικες,οπως και τις \"θυσιες\" που καποιοι αντρες μπορει να κανουν για να βρεθουν σε ενα κρεβατι με μια ομορφη.Για το παχος θα πω πως ουτε εγω το θεωρω υγεια,ειδικα αν μπορει να ελεχθει.Απλα ειναι αυτο που φαινεται εντονα στο εξωτερικο περιγυρο.Μη ξεχναμε πως και το καπνισμα δεν ειναι υγεια απλα κανει διαφορετικη εντυπωση.Θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε τους καπνιστες ψυχικα αρρωστους καθως κανουν κακο στην υγεια τους με τη θεληση τους :) μηπως να μη γινουν και αυτοι γονεις;

----------


## Empneustns

υπ οψιν πως ολο το σκεπτικο των μυνηματων μου ειναι κατα ποσο οι δηλωσεις της κοπελιας θα πρεπε να επηρεαζουν το αν θα πρεπει να γινει μητερα η οχι,παντα μιλαω μεσα σε αυτο το πλαισιο

----------


## carrie

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> θα μου επιτρεψεις να εχω διαφορετικη αποψη για το ποσοστο,οπως και για το αν υπαρχουν ομορφες η ασχημες γυναικες,καθως επισης ως αντρας γνωριζω τα σχολια που γινονται για τις ασχημες γυναικες,οπως και τις \"θυσιες\" που καποιοι αντρες μπορει να κανουν για να βρεθουν σε ενα κρεβατι με μια ομορφη.


οριστε με καλυψες! να οι λουμπες των \"ωραιων\" γυναικων.λουμπαρες

----------


## Empneustns

αχ carrie.η ομορφια ειναι κατι ποθητο.μετραει, εχει αξια, ειναι ενα ειδος πλουτου και αναγνωρισης,ως εκ τουτου διεκδικισιμο ακομα και με τη βια.αυτος που το εχει τον θελουν ισως και μονο για αυτο του το χαρακτηριστικο.να το παρουν,να γινει κτημα τους,χωρις ουσιαστικα να ενδιαφερονται για το ατομο.θα εκανα την εξης μεταφορα.φτωχος-πλουσιος,ασχημος-ομορφος.Ο φτωχος δεν εχει να αγορασει(ασχημος δεν τον κοιταει κανενας)-πλουσιος μπορει να τα αγορασει ολα (αλλα μπορει και να τον κλεψουν)ομορφος θελητος αλλα και ατομο προς εκμεταλευση :) :)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> καλη μου carrie,συμφωνω πως η ομορφια μπορει να φερει καποια γυναικα και σε ασχημες καταστασεις,αλλα παρεμενει να ειναι ενα οπλο αν χρησιμοποιειθει σωστα και εξυπνα,και αυτο συμβαινει στις μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες των ομορφων γυναικων οταν \"ψηθουν\" στη ζωη και καταλαβουν τι παιζεται.



Θα απαντησω απο επαγγελματικής αποψης και εμπειριας σε ενα χωρο που ασχολουνται με την γυναικεια ομορφια.

Οι γυναικες εχουν πεσει θυματα αυτου του οπλου.
Κυνηγανε εναγωνιως να νιωθουν ομορφες και ποθητες νομιζωντας οτι μπορουν να ξεγελασουν το χρονο.
Πολυ παροδικα και για μικρο διαστημα εχονυ την πεποιθηση οτι κατι εκαναν, ισα ισα για να δικαιολογησουν τα λεφτα που εδωσαν.
Στην ουσια ξεγελασαν τον εαυτο τους και μονο ενω το \"θυμα\" δεν την πατησε καθολου.

Γυναικες κατα συρροην φτιαχνουνται εξωτερικα και δινουν αρκετα λεφτα για αυτο αλλα τσιγκουνευονται να δωσουν ακομα και ενα ευρω για το τι υπαρχει μεσα τους.
Το φτιαξιμο βεβαια ειναι που σχετικο αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλη δουλεια.

Οταν ακουω γυναικα να λεει,
θα δωσω τοσα χιλιαρικα για να τραβηξω το πρόσωπο, αλλα σε ψυχολογο δεν δινω μια, σορρυ αλλα δεν βλεπω καμια προκοπη σε τετοιο ατομο.

Αλλωστε μια σιλουετα και ενα υγιες λαμπερο προσωπο μπορεις να το αποκτησεις αν θες με λιγο κοπο και στο τυπικο γυμναστηριο της γειτονιας η και ακομα σε μια πισινα αρκει να μην βαριεσαι.

Σημερα αρκετοι αντρες δεν στεκονται να επενδυσουν την ζωη τους (για κατι εφημερο ισως) μονο και μονο γιατι βλεπουν ενα σφριγηλο κωλο αλλα ψαχνουν για κατι πιο ουσιαστικο και πιο βαθυ.
Ισως να προτιμουν μια αρκετα ισορροπημενη γυναικα με μετριο σωμα παρα το αντιθετο. 
Αυτο ειναι μια απαντηση γιατι υπαρχουν αρκετοι χωρισμοι σημερα που αν μη τι αλλο για την πλειοψηφια των γυναικων του σημερα μπορεις να τις πεις ομορφες αλλα παρολα αυτα αυτο δεν φτανει.
Το κυνηγι της ομορφιας της εχει προσθεσει ενα αγχος που αυτο βγαινει στην σχεση.



Ετσι η φιλη μας (αλλα και καθε ανθρωπος σε περιπου ιδια θεση) θα μπορουσε να βελτιωσει εστω και λιγο την φυσικη της παρουσια ευκολα μεσα σε ενα διαστημα ετους η λιγοτερο αλλα κυριως δε θα επρεπε να δει τι γινεται μεσα της.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> πλουσιος μπορει να τα αγορασει ολα



τετοιες αποψεις ειναι που εχουν καταστρεψει την κοινωνια μας.
Ευτυχως ακομα και σημερα δεν ειναι η κυριαρχη αποψη.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> πλουσιος μπορει να τα αγορασει ολα
> ...


ελα εξυπνε,πες μου ενα υλικο αγαθο που δεν μπορει να αγορασει ο πλουσιος;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



την αγαπη....
την ζωη η τον θανατο....

πραγματα πολυ πιο σημαντικα απο ενα οτιδηποτε υλικο του σημερα.

αυτα ειναι δικες μου αποψεις βεβαια, ισως γραφικες για τα γουστα σου.



ΥΓ.... προσθεσε και ταπειονοφροσυνη μια αγνωστη σου λεξη.

----------


## Empneustns

μηπως δεν φορεσες τα γυαλια σου;θελεις και οφθαλμιατρο;;;;;;μα τι ξεφτερι εισαι εσυ;και που ειπα εγω για ΜΗ υλικα αγαθα.Γενναει το μυαλο σου προσεξε το,μηπως γεραματα;;;;; χαχαχαχαχα

ΥΓ:ιδρωσαμε κρινακι;δεν τα βγαζουμε περα;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



απαντησα σε οτι εγραψες.
Αν αλλα εννοεις και αλλα θες να πεις δεν ειναι δικο μου προβλημα.

Οσο για τα υπολοιπα σχολια, δεν ασχολουμε.
Α και επι της ευκαιριας, σπανιως ιδρωνω, για να μην πω ποτε.
Οκ εμπνευστουλη?

----------


## Δοδις

με συγχωρείτε,δεν θέλω να φανώ μαιντανός αλλά παρακολουθώ την συζήτηση με πολύ ενδιαφέρον, διαβάζω τόσες διαφορετικές απόψεις...και νομίζω ότι ξέφυγε λιγάκι....εμπευστή? κρινε? πατ πατ....!!!!

----------


## krino

oui?
:cool:

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ετσι ειναι οι ανεραστοι,δεν ιδρωνουν ποτε :) το δικο σου προβλημα ειναι πως δεν εχεις παει ακομα σε οφθαλμιατρο ;) να δεις τι γραφουν οι αλλοι και οχι οτι σκεφτεσαι εσυ ;)

ΥΓ. δεν ασχολησαι ,δεν ασχολησαι αλλα ολο απαντας χαχαχα,αποφασισε επιτελους ....

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αχ carrie.η ομορφια ειναι κατι ποθητο.μετραει, εχει αξια, ειναι ενα ειδος πλουτου και αναγνωρισης,ως εκ τουτου διεκδικισιμο ακομα και με τη βια.αυτος που το εχει τον θελουν ισως και μονο για αυτο του το χαρακτηριστικο.να το παρουν,να γινει κτημα τους,χωρις ουσιαστικα να ενδιαφερονται για το ατομο.θα εκανα την εξης μεταφορα.φτωχος-πλουσιος,ασχημος-ομορφος.Ο φτωχος δεν εχει να αγορασει(ασχημος δεν τον κοιταει κανενας)-πλουσιος μπορει να τα αγορασει ολα (αλλα μπορει και να τον κλεψουν)ομορφος θελητος αλλα και ατομο προς εκμεταλευση :) :)


Η συγκεκριμμένη δημοσίευση ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως και στην δική μου θεωρία περί ομορφιάς.

1) Με τους γονείς μου έχω καλές/τυπικές σχέσεις. Εννοώ πως δεν είμαι μαμόθρεφτο. Μένω μόνη μου και δεν εξαρτώμαι από τους γονείς μου στο οτιδήποτε. Δεν επηρρεάζουν την ζωή μου, δεν με καταλαβαίνουν σε αρκετά θέματα αλλά φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν αγαπιόμαστε.

2) Στην δημόσια υπηρεσία που εργάζομαι έχω άμεση επαφή με το κοινό. Απαγορεύεται να πάω στην δουλειά -και ούτε εγώ το θέλω- λιγδιάρα, ατημέλητη, ζητιάνα. Άλλο πάχος άλλο βρώμα.

3) Οι γονείς μου, παρόλο που είναι μεγάλοι σε ηλικία (πατέρας 75 μητέρα 63), είναι απολύτως δεκτικοί στην απόφασή μου για απόκτηση παιδιού μέσω τράπεζας σπέρματος. Θεωρούν πως έτσι δεν θα μείνω μόνη αφού θα έχω και γω μια οικογένεια ενώ πιστεύουν πως θα αλλάξει η κοσμοθεωρία μου και θα γίνω πιο ευέλικτη με τους ανθρώπους. Δηλαδή θα βάλω νερό στο κρασί μου και μπορεί αργότερα να θελήσω να παντρευτώ κάποιον που τώρα τον θεωρώ δευτεροκλασάτο.

4) Saab με ενόχλησαν τα σχόλιά σου. Εγώ ποτέ δεν \"την λέω\" σε κανέναν ούτε προβαίνω σε προσωπικούς χαρακτηρισμούς και επιθέσεις στο internet. Δεν ξεχνώ πως πίσω από ένα username κρύβεται ένα υπαρκτό πρόσωπο με συναισθήματα. Δεν σας χαρακτήρισα οπισθοδρομικούς αλλά χαρακτήρισα \"προχωρημένη\"-για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα- την απόφασή μου.

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Αιμιλία η τέλεια ψυχική υγεία ανήκει στον Θεό. Ναι μεν δεν είμαι τέλεια και ναι μεν έχω συναισθηματικά κενά αλλά πιστεύω πως η αγάπη μου για το παιδί θα με κάνει όσο γίνεται καλύτερη μητέρα. Όταν υπάρχουν γυναίκες οι οποίες έχουν καρκίνο, σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, βαριάς μορφής κατάθλιψη κτλ και γίνονται μητέρες και τα παιδιά τους είναι θαυμάσια, ποιός ο λόγος εγώ να μην τα καταφέρω? 
> 
> Γιατί έχω λάθος εικόνα για μια κοπέλα, η οποία μένει επίτηδες έγκυος προκειμένου να βάλει στο χέρι άκοπα περιουσίες? Η γυναίκα δεν πρέπει να απαιτεί το προφυλακτικό αφού αυτή την πατά? Επαναλαμβάνω. Γνωρίζω 2 ανύπαντρες κοπέλες, οι οποίες έμειναν επίτηδες έγκυες από πλούσιους. Οι πλούσιοι έγιναν πουλόπουλοι. Αυτές θεωρούν τα αθώα μωρά που απέκτησαν βαρίδια. Το θεωρείς έντιμο? Τα δικά τους παιδιά θα είναι ευτυχισμένα και συναισθηματικά πλήρη ενώ θα υπολλείπεται το δικό μου?


Lisa κανείς δεν μίλησε για τέλεια ψυχική υγεία, εγώ μίλησα για επαρκή. 
Όπως δεν ρώτησα αν εσύ θα γίνεις καλή μαμά αλλά αν το παιδί σου θα εισπράξει υγιή εικόνα για τα πράγματα.

Και μιας που μιλήσαμε περί υγιούς εικόνας-προσωπική άποψη-υπάρχουν επιτήδεια κίνητρα, δεν υπάρχει επιτήδεια εγκυμοσύνη όχι επειδή το λέω εγώ αλλά επειδή πρακτικά αυτό δεν γίνεται δεδομένου ότι η εγκυμοσύνη χρειάζεται δύο.

Δεν ξέρω τί έκαναν οι φίλες σου αλλά φαντάζομαι πως ούτε εσύ γνωρίζεις διότι δεν ήσουν μπροστά.
Κάποιος που δεν θέλει να κάνει παιδί ή αλλιώς, δεν θέλει να πιαστεί κορόιδο απαιτεί την αντισύλληψη.
Απ την στιγμή που η διείσδυση γίνει αέρα πατέρα, κανείς δεν \"παγιδεύεται\" εκτός αν του τρύπησαν το προφυλακτικό ή τον έβαλαν να διεισδύσει με το ζόρι!

Τώρα όσον αφορά το ότι το παιδί δεν θα γνωρίσει τον πατέρα του εμένα δεν με πτοεί ως επιχείρημα γιατί όπως είπα πριν μερικές ημέρες πολλά παιδιά ζουν με τον έναν γονιό και είναι μια χαρά….όμως αυτός που τα μεγαλώνει μια χαρά συνήθως δεν έχει άλυτα θέματα με τον εαυτό του κι αν έχει δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί απόλυτα υπαίτιος αν π.χ στην πορεία χώρισε ή πέθανε ο δεύτερος γονιός…αλλά άλλο τί ΘΑ προκύψει στην πορεία και άλλο συνειδητά να μην έχεις επισκεφτεί έναν ειδικό για τις ανασφάλειές σου και να πηγαίνεις να κάνεις παιδί για να έχεις έναν μόνιμο ψυχολόγο μέσα στο σπίτι!

Όπως δεν συμφωνώ και με την υιοθεσία όχι σαν πράξη αλλά γιατί ειδικά στην Ελλάδα είναι από δύσκολο έως ανέφικτο. Πρόκειται για μια τρομερά γραφειοκρατική και χρονοβόρα διαδικασία, πρέπει να έχεις ένα τσουβάλι λεφτά και ένα κάρο βίσματα κι ΑΝ υιοθετήσεις τελικά . Αλλά ακόμη κι αν ξεπερνούσες αυτά τα εμπόδια (τουλάχιστον γύρω στα 43 σου δηλαδή!) σπάνια δίνουν για υιοθεσία παιδιά σε έναν γονιό.

Γενικά δεν θεωρώ πρόοδο την επικρότηση της γέννησης ενός παιδιού από έναν άνθρωπο με ιδέες όπως \"είμαι άσχημη, χοντρή, κανείς δεν με θέλει, οι φίλες μου γκαστρώθηκαν επίτηδες με πλούσιους ας γίνω μάνα\".

Από κει και πέρα εύχομαι να επιλέξεις το καλύτερο για σένα!

----------


## Δοδις

τώρα θα βγω εγω εκτός θέματος..και οι πολυ αδύνατοι δεν ιδρώνουν ποτέ...όπως εγώ...είπαμε ρε παιδία πατ, πατ....!!!!!!!
επι του θέματος...εγω νομίζω πως πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό ποου επιθυμείς...μπορεί να είναι λίγο κάπως, εγώ πιθανόν να μην το έκανα ποτε όμως αν είσαι έτοιμη να γίνεις μανούλα, να το κάνεις....εγω μεγάλωσα χωρίς μπαμπά ενω τον γνώρισα, ζει και βασιλεύει αλλά μια ζωή ήταν απών...αν είσαι σίγουρη ότι αυτό θες να κάνεις να το κάνεις....εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο, να σου πάνε όλα όπως τα θες...

----------


## lisa71

Αιμιλία εγώ το παιδί μου δεν το θέλω ούτε για ψυχολογικό δεκανίκι ούτε για ψυχολόγο. Μην υπεραπλουστεύεις αυτά που ανέφερα.
Η μέτρια φυσική μου εμφάνιση δεν επηρρεάζει την ικανότητά μου για μητρότητα ούτε και οι γνωστές ανύπαντρες κοπέλες, που ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΡΙΔΙΑ, συντελούν στην απόφασή μου να γίνω μητέρα. Εξάλλου δεν ασχολούμαι ποτέ με τις ζωές των άλλων. Αδιαφορώ πλήρως.

----------


## Δοδις

υπάρχουν υγιέστατες μονογονεικές οικογένειες,παιδιά που μεγαλώνουν μια χαρά και χωρίς πατέρα...αν είσαι δυνατη, σίγουρη και αποφασισμένη τότε εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά...

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> καλη μου carrie,συμφωνω πως η ομορφια μπορει να φερει καποια γυναικα και σε ασχημες καταστασεις,αλλα παρεμενει να ειναι ενα οπλο αν χρησιμοποιειθει σωστα και εξυπνα,και αυτο συμβαινει στις μεγαλυτερες ηλικιες των ομορφων γυναικων οταν \"ψηθουν\" στη ζωη και καταλαβουν τι παιζεται.
> ...


Διαφωνώ κάθετα οριζόντια και διαγώνια :P

Κι αυτό διότι:
α) όταν πας σε μια συνέντευξη για δουλειά και αντί για τα πτυχία σου κοιτάνε τον κ...λο σου και τελικώς την θέση την πιάνει μια εμφανίσιμη κοπέλα με ίσως λιγότερα προσόντα (τί σύμπτωση!)
β) όταν ο κόσμος δεν συγχωρεί την λιγότερο καλή εμφάνιση και (πάλι ω τί σύμπτωση!) συνήθως επιλέγει να συναναστρέφεται με εμφανίσιμους ανθρώπους για να μπορεί να τους επιδυκνείει
γ) όταν οι άντρες -που είστε και άκρως οπτικά όντα-χωρίζετε τις γυναίκες σας ή τις κερατώνετε συνήθως με μια μικρότερη, πιο όμορφη, πιο σφριγηλή και όχι με μια γρια ξεδοντιάρα με πλούσιο εσωτερικό κόσμο (ω τί σύμπτωση!)

τα σκας στον Χόντο μετά ή όχι;

Και να σου πω και κάτι; 

Αν πούμε ότι όλα τα παραπάνω είναι υπερβολικά και δεν ισχύουν, μπορεί μια γυναίκα σήμερα να αφήσει τη τρίχα να κάνει στο πόδι την ζούγκλα του Αμαζονίου ή να κυκλοφορεί με το μαλλί άχαρο ή να κυκλοφορεί μονίμως άβαφη και απεριποίητη;
Δεν μπορεί!
Και ως εκ τούτου όλα τα παραπάνω κοστίζουν και δεν μιλάω για τις υπερβολικές σπατάλες αλλά απλώς για τα βασικά.
Όταν για ένα κερί το 15ήμερο, θες 50 ευρώ καταλαβαίνεις.....

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Αιμιλία εγώ το παιδί μου δεν το θέλω ούτε για ψυχολογικό δεκανίκι ούτε για ψυχολόγο. Μην υπεραπλουστεύεις αυτά που ανέφερα.
> Η μέτρια φυσική μου εμφάνιση δεν επηρρεάζει την ικανότητά μου για μητρότητα ούτε και οι γνωστές ανύπαντρες κοπέλες, που ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΡΙΔΙΑ, συντελούν στην απόφασή μου να γίνω μητέρα. Εξάλλου δεν ασχολούμαι ποτέ με τις ζωές των άλλων. Αδιαφορώ πλήρως.


Lisa ποτέ δεν είπα ότι η φυσική σου εμφάνιση σε εμποδίζει να γίνεις καλή μητέρα, αλίμονο!!!

Αυτό που εγώ θεωρώ ως εμπόδιο είναι το γεγονός ότι θεωρείς την φυσική σου εμφάνιση μέτρια μαζί με όλα τα κακά παρελκόμενα της εικόνας που έχεις για τον εαυτό σου.

Και συνήθως την εικόνα αυτή δεν την έχουν οι εξωτερικά άσχημοι άνθρωποι αλλά οι ανασφαλείς...βάζω και στοίχημα ότι εξωτερικά είσαι μια κούκλα, στανταράκι!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry που δεν σε βολευουν αυτα που γραφεις.
Αλλα αν δεν βολευουν εσενα πρεπει να βολεψουν εμενα????
Γιατι τετοια υπερβολη??

Μαζευω ομως τα χαρακτηριστικα μου...
ιδρωνω πολυ, ειμαι ανεραστος.....
βλεπω το πας πολυ καλα, συνεχισε ετσι....


ΥΓ.... θα συνεχισω να απαντω γιατι καθε απαντηση προκαλει καινουριο ενδιαφερον, θα περιμενω την συνεχεια με αδημονια....

----------


## Empneustns

λιζα,πες βρε κοπελα μου,πως εισαι ομορφουλα ακομα και αν δεν σε πολυκολλαν και μετα που θα εχεις λυσει το θεμα της εμφανισης θα μπορεις να κανεις παιδι.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αχ carrie.η ομορφια ειναι κατι ποθητο.μετραει, εχει αξια, ειναι ενα ειδος πλουτου και αναγνωρισης,ως εκ τουτου διεκδικισιμο ακομα και με τη βια.αυτος που το εχει τον θελουν ισως και μονο για αυτο του το χαρακτηριστικο.να το παρουν,να γινει κτημα τους,χωρις ουσιαστικα να ενδιαφερονται για το ατομο.θα εκανα την εξης μεταφορα.φτωχος-πλουσιος,ασχημος-ομορφος.Ο φτωχος δεν εχει να αγορασει(ασχημος δεν τον κοιταει κανενας)-πλουσιος μπορει να τα αγορασει ολα (αλλα μπορει και να τον κλεψουν)ομορφος θελητος αλλα και ατομο προς εκμεταλευση :) :)
> 
> 
> ...


Φίλη μου Λίζα, δεν μου προκύπτει να έχω κάνει οποιοδήποτε χαρακτηρισμό για το πρόσωπο σου, αλλά ούτε και προσωπική επίθεση (για ποιο λόγο άλλωστε αφού δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τίποτε οι δυο μας)...Ούτε χοντρή, ούτε άσχημη, ούτε ξενέρωτη σε απεκάλεσα, τα στοιχεία αυτά τα παρέθεσες εσύ η ίδια περιγράφοντας το ατομικό σου προφίλ και ποιες είναι οι δικές σου προσδοκίες από την ζωή. Εσύ καθόρισες το επίπεδο της αυτοεκτίμησης σου, εγώ απλά επισήμανα - όπως άλλωστε και η πλειονότητα όσων είχαν την καλή διάθεση να καταθέσουν τον προβληματισμό τους σχετικά με την απόφαση σου - πως ένα τέτοιο εγχείρημα ίσως έχει επιπτώσεις στον ψυχισμό ενός παιδιού, και το ζητούμενο για μένα αυτό είναι : η ψυχική υγεία του παιδιού κι όχι οι δικές σου ανασφάλειες και τα συναισθηματικά κενά. 

Το να βλέπω τα πράγματα από την πλευρά του παιδιού κι όχι από τα δικά σου θέλω, που ναι μεν τα συμμερίζομαι αλλά δεν ασπάζομαι όταν πρόκειται για την γέννηση και ανατροφή ενός παιδιού κάτω από τις προυποθέσεις αυτές, δεν με καθιστά εξ αντικειμένου υβριστή σου, θα ήταν άδικο να δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις, αγνοώντας πως ό,τι έχω γράψει το έχω γράψει όχι για να σου επιτεθώ αλλά για να διατυπώσω τον προβληματισμό μου σχετικά με το θέμα που εσύ η ίδια έθεσες προς δημόσια συζήτηση. 

Εν κατακλείδι, σέβομαι την όποια απόφαση σου και σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο....

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by aimilia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Αιμιλία εγώ το παιδί μου δεν το θέλω ούτε για ψυχολογικό δεκανίκι ούτε για ψυχολόγο. Μην υπεραπλουστεύεις αυτά που ανέφερα.
> Η μέτρια φυσική μου εμφάνιση δεν επηρρεάζει την ικανότητά μου για μητρότητα ούτε και οι γνωστές ανύπαντρες κοπέλες, που ΘΕΩΡΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΜΩΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΑΡΙΔΙΑ, συντελούν στην απόφασή μου να γίνω μητέρα. Εξάλλου δεν ασχολούμαι ποτέ με τις ζωές των άλλων. Αδιαφορώ πλήρως.
> 
> ...


Αιμιλία δεν είμαι εξωτερικά όμορφη, αλήθεια λέω. Απλά είμαι ρεαλίστρια.

Πριν λίγες εβδομάδες μια συνάδελφισσά μου αποφάσισε να μου κάνει ένα \"προξενιό\". Είχε έναν ξάδερφο ανύπαντρο, ο οποίος ψαχνόταν. Πήγα στο ραντεβού μαζί με την κοπέλα. Εννοείται πως ήμουν περιποιημένη. Ο ξάδερφος ήταν ταξιτζής, 1.70 ύψος, κανονικός στα κιλά του προς το παχουλό, με ένα αρκετά νόστιμο πρόσωπο. Μιλήσαμε, γελάσαμε... Φεύγοντας από το ραντεβού ο ξάδερφος είπε κάτι στο αυτί στην φίλη μου. Αργότερα, πιέζοντας την φίλη μου, μου απεκάλυψε τι της είπε. \"Καλή κι έξυπνη αλλά έχει μέτρια εμφάνιση\". Η ιστορία της ζωής μου...

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ετσι να συνεχισεις να απαντας καθως δεν πολυασχολεισαι και αφηνε να με χαρακτηριζουν οι αλλοι χωρις ομως να με χαρακτηριζεις εσυ.χαχαχαχαχα κρινο οσο πας γινεσαι και πιο σταθερος στην ασταθεια σου.το ξεραμε αλλα πως σου φαινεται να αποδυκνειεται μεσα στο φορουμ;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by aimilia_
> 
> Διαφωνώ κάθετα οριζόντια και διαγώνια :P
> 
> 
> διαφωνησε οσο θες, το χιαστι ξεχασες,
> :D
> 
> 
> ...


Σε ολα τα πραγματα αν υπαρχει μια ισορροπια και οχι υπερβολες μπορεις να κανεις θαυματα.
Βεβαια οταν σου φυτευονται στο κεφαλι πλαστες επιθυμιες, τοτε δεν σε σωνει τιποτα....
Τελος εχω δει γυναικες να κυκλοφορουν εντελως αβαφτες και αχτενιστες και λαμποκοπουν απο ομορφια.
Βεβαιως οταν τονιζεις καποια χαρακτηριστικα θα παρεις παραπανω ποντους. Ωστοσο για την σχεση δεν εχεις αναγκη να το κανεις αυτο, θα επρεπε καθε πρωι πριν ξυπνυσει ο συντροφος σου να τρεχεις να βαφτεις μη και σε δει σε μαυρα χαλια.....
(ναι εχω δει και τετοιες αρρωστημενες υπερβολες)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



το δεν πολυασχολουμε ανηκει στο παρελθον.
Τωρα βρηκα ενδιαφερον και θα ασχολουμε συνεχεια.
Θελω να αποδεικνύονται συνεχεια αυτα που γραφεις για μενα μεσα στο φορουμ οσο γινεται πιο πολυ.

Συμπληρωνω λοιπον,
ιδρωνω πολυ, ειμαι ανεραστος, και ειμαι ασταθης.....
Περιμενω την συνεχεια....

:cool:

----------


## Empneustns

δεν χρειαζεται συνεχεια φιλαρακο,χαιρομαι που τα παραδεχεσαι .... επιτελους εμαθες καποια πραγματα για τον εαυτο σου,φιλακια πολλα :) :)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> Πριν λίγες εβδομάδες μια συνάδελφισσά μου αποφάσισε να μου κάνει ένα \"προξενιό\".



να παρελβω ολιγον??
το κανω κιολας,

Δεν σου ειναι πιο φυσιολογικο να πας με την φιλη σου σε ενα μπαρακι (του γουστου παντα, με κοσμο της ηλικιας σου) ετσι στο χαλαρο και καθως πινετε τα ποτακια σας, να δεις ενα τυπο πχ απεναντι η διπλα σας και να του χαμογελασεις εφοσον νομιζεις οτι σε ελκυει???
Αν σου αντιγυρισει το χαμογελο δεν θα αρχισει μια ενδιαφερων γνωριμια που ισως καταληξει σε κατι αλλο?

Θα πω οτι εδω βλεπω αντιφαση.
Στο θεμα - πως κανω παιδι - εισαι δεκαετιες μπροστα, αλλα στο πως γνωριζω κοσμο εχει μεινει στα κολπα της Βασιλειαδου!!!
Να της πεις να ερθει και σπιτι σου να πεταει γλαστρες αμα ειναι....

Θα μου πεις και αμα παω σε μπαρακι (η οπου αλλου νομιζεις με κοσμο) θα βρω τον αντρα της ζωης μου???
Αυτο δεν το ξερει κανεις.
Παντως απο προξενιο ειναι πολυ αμφιβολο εως και μιζερο να πετυχεις κατι. Γιατι πολυ απλα ειναι στημενο, ενω οταν θα δεις ενα αντρα και θα σου χαμογελασει δεν παιζει να παρεις απαντηση \"ειναι μετρια\" αλλιως δεν θα ασχοληθει μαζι σου.

----------


## Helena

πολυ σοβαρη αποφαση που θα εχει επιπτωσεις για την υπολοιπη ζωη σου .και κυριως τη ζωη ενος αλλου που δεν ειναι υπαιτιος για τιποτε..ελπιζω ειλικρινα να μην το κανεις απο αντιδραση στην μοναξια η στις ερωτικες &lt;αποτυχιες&gt;
για τη σχεση και την οικογενεια .. ξερεις...καμια φορα οσο κυνηγαμε κατι τοσο το διωχνουμε μακρια μας.. ομως πως ειναι δυνατον να πιστευεις στα σοβαρα οτι στα 38 εξαντληθηκαν οι πιθανοτητες για να βελτιωθει η ζωη σου ?
καταλαβαινω την αναγκη για οικογενεια για συντροφικοτητα..μηπως καλη μου θα πρεπε να αρχισεις απο αλλη βαση ομως?αν δεν νιωθεις εσυ καλα με τον εαυτο σου πως θα μπορεσεις να προσφερεις γερες βασεις σε εναν αλλο ανθρωπο?τα παιδια περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλο μαθαινουν απο το δικο μας παραδειγμα..μια μαμα ανασφαλης πληγωμενη θυμωμενη ισως δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι το ιδανικοτερο προτυπο για ενα &lt;ολοκληρωμενο&gt;αν8ρωπο..κ ι κυριως μονη..σε οτι αναποδο η εκτος προγραμματος προκυψει..ελπιζω να τα λαβεις σοβαρα υποψη σου..δεν θελω να σε απονθαρρυνω..ουτε να σε προσβαλλω.. εξαλλου για να ειμαι ειλικρινης πλησιαζω κι εγω στην &lt;καταλληλη ηλικια&gt; για οικογενεια ..αλλα εφοσον λειπουν καποια πραγματα που τα θεωρω σημαντικα δεν προχωρω..οχι ακομα τουλαχιστον..καλη δυναμη σε οτι αποφασισεις

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> Πριν λίγες εβδομάδες μια συνάδελφισσά μου αποφάσισε να μου κάνει ένα \"προξενιό\".
> ...


Κrino όλα τα κόλπα ξέρω. Και της Βασιλειάδου και του Σταρ Τρεκ. Αν όμως δεν κάθεται...δεν κάθεται...Τι μπαράκι τι προξενιό τι διακοπές, ρεστοράν, ταξίδια, εξόδους....δεν κάθεται. Απλά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> δεν χρειαζεται συνεχεια φιλαρακο,
> 
> 
> νομιζεις....
> φιλαρακο, οπου μου αρχιζουν ενα βιολι, παιζω μεχρι να τελειωσει ολο το κονσερτο. Οσο μας αφορα ουτε καν τις πρωτες νοτες δεν αρχισαμε....
> Οπως καταλαβαινεις θα εχουμε ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον στορυ εδω μεσα.
> 
> 
> ...



:cool:

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> καταλαβαινω την αναγκη για οικογενεια για συντροφικοτητα..μηπως καλη μου θα πρεπε να αρχισεις απο αλλη βαση ομως?


και θα ρωτησω,τι κανει μια μητερα να θελει να γεννησει ενα παιδι;υποψιν πως εχω ακουσει μεχρι τωρα πολυ πιο ακραιες απαντησεις απο γυναικες.ποιες ειναι οι πρωταρχικες σκεψεις της και συναισθηματα.και γιατι πλαναται στον αερα η αισθηση πως η λιζα δεν θελει και το καλο του παιδιου παρα μονο να ικανοποιεισει τις δικες της εγωιστικες τασεις;οι υπολοιπες μητερες τι ικανοποιουν;ποια συναισθηματα τους;

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> δεν κάθεται. Απλά.


ε κατσε ντε και με το ζμπαθειο κιολας....
Κατι θα φταιει.
Και δεν νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με την μετρια εμφανιση σου.
Εκτος αν ειχες προτασεις αλλα δεν ηταν του γουστου σου.

Περα καποιων εξαιρεσεων (που εσυ δεν εισαι) δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ανθρωπος που να μην το καθεται!

σωστα???

----------


## Helena

εχεις τσιτωθει λιγουλακι η μου φαινεται?

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> δεν χρειαζεται συνεχεια φιλαρακο,
> 
> 
> ...


φιλαρακο δεν εχει νοημα πλεον.εισαι ασταθης στις αποψεις σου υστερα απο δικη σου παραδοχη,οποτε σε οποιαδηποτε συζητηση μας θα αλλαζεις γνωμη στο δευτερολεπτο.αυτο ειναι κατι που θα στο υπενθυμιζω,δεν μπορουμε να σε λαβουμε σοβαρα υποψιν σε αυτο το φορουμ γιατι εισαι αστατος και αλλοπροσαλος.οπως εχω ξαναπει μπαρουφολογος... και ολα αυτα αφου τα εχεις παραδεχτει και εσυ.... (ετσι που λες κρινακο)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ξερεις κατι ???
κατι ανθρωπακια σαν και του λογου σου τα εχω χεσμενα.
Ειτε νομιζεις οτι ειμαι ασταθης ειτε οχι, σε γραφω στα αρχιδια μου ετσι για να ειμεθα και ειλικρινης.
Επισης ειτε με λαβεις σοβαρα υποψη σου ειτε οχι, παλι στα αρχιδια μου σε εχω γραμμενο.
Και ολα αυτα που σου λεω τα παραδεχομαι εγω.

Οποτε ειτε ξεκουβαλας απο την παρτη μου και γραψε με και εσυ στα δικα σου, ειτε θα αρχισουμε αλλο βιολι.
Η επιλογη ειναι δικη σου.


(ετσι που λες εμπνευστουλη)

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Τώρα για το αν θα ερωτευθώ κάποιον... Αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Μάλλον θα είμαι ερωτευμένη με το μωρό. Έπειτα δεν είμαι εμφανίσημη, έχω μέτρια εμφάνιση, δεν νομίζω να μου τύχει κάποιο \"τυχερό\".


Μην τρελαθούμε τώρα!Στον έρωτα δεν τίθεται θέμα εμφάνισης!Κ ούτε το παιδί μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει την ανάγκη για έρωτα!
Λίζα μου,φαίνεσαι λες κ κυνηγάς η ίδια τον εαυτό σου κ αυτός τρέχει κ τα\'χει χαμένα.Ηρέμησε.Το όνειρό σου για οικογένεια είχε μέσα κ έναν σύντροφο κ μπορείς να το πραγματοποιήσεις.Γιατί πελάγωσες έτσι?Να σε ρωτησω κάτι(η αλήθεια είναι πως δε διάβασα όλα τα μνμ σου,οπότε μπορει κ να\'χεις απαντησει βέβαια).Γιατί πιστεύεις πως έχεις αποτύχει να πραγματοποιήσεις το όνειρο σου μέχρι σήμερα(υποθέτω πως το θες πολυ καιρό)?

----------


## Helena

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Helena_
> 
> καταλαβαινω την αναγκη για οικογενεια για συντροφικοτητα..μηπως καλη μου θα πρεπε να αρχισεις απο αλλη βαση ομως?
> 
> ...


τι κανει μια γυναικα να γινει μητερα γενικα?μμ δηλαδη καλουμαι να απαντησω για ολες?ενιγουει..θα *επρεπε*
να αγαπα τα παιδια ..να μπορει να θυσιαζει το εγω της και το προσωπικο της οφελος για τους αλλουσ. να ειναι σε θεση οσο μπορει να τους εξασφαλισει ενα καλυτερο μελλον μια καλυτερη ποιοτητα ζωης..γινεται στην πραξη?ισως και να μην γινεται σε καποιες περιπτωσεις..το οτι καποιες οπως ανεφερε η θεματοθετρια ηθελαν να χρησιμοποιησουν το παιδι για αλλους λογους αυτο τι σημαινει ?οτι πρεπει να μπαινει σε λαθος βαση και απο τις υπολοιπες?

προσωπικα δεν την θεωρω εγωιστρια ουτε λιθοβολω κανεναν.. μαλλον μπερδεμενη και απογοητευμενη μου μοιαζει..που δεν θα επρεπε ..γιατι οπως ειπα εγω και αλλοι πριν η ζωη δεν τελειωνει πριν τα πρωτα αντα ουτε σε μερικες ατυχιες

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> εχεις τσιτωθει λιγουλακι η μου φαινεται?


αν εννοεις εμενα, μια χαρα ηρεμος ειμαι....
παω να δω και μια ταινια να χαλαρωσω και αλλο.

;)

----------


## Helena

την αληθεια?τον εμπνευστη ...δεν ξερω ειχα και καιρο να μπω και βλεπω και σε αλλα τοπικ μια ενταση ενα κατι τις.?ιδεα μου?.τελσπα ..ας βρει το δρομο της η κοπελα αυτο εχει σημασια νομιζω :)

----------


## krino

:cool:

----------


## Δοδις

(καλά,το εχετε κάνει μπάχαλο το θέμα.....)
όντως όλο αυτό είναι πολύ μπροστά απο τους ρυθμούς και απο την χώρα που ζούμε...και αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί σώνει και ντε πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που πιστευει ότι είναι \" μέτρια\" κοπέλα...αυτό που γίνεται δεν μπορώ να το συλλάβω, αν μια γυναίκα λεει ότι είναι όμορφη είναι ψώνιο, αν μια γυναίκα λεει ότι είναι μετρια έχει χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, ανασφάλειες και τα σχετικά...και που δεν κάθεται σχέση τι έγινε...αν είναι να ρθει θε να ρθεί αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει..αυριο οταν θα έχει κάνει το παιδάκι της μπορεί να βρεθεί στον δρόμο της ένας άνθρωπος που να της αρέσει, να ερωτευθούν, να ταιριάξουν και χάπι έντ...γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει κάπου πρόβλημα ντε και καλά....δεν θέλει άντρα, θέλει παιδάκι, σαφεστατο και απόλυτα αποδεκτό, δυσκολεύομαι να βρω που είναι το πρόβλημα.
μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτο που σκέπτεται να κάνει είναι πολύ προχώ για τα δικά μας δεδομένα...ομολογώ πως όταν το διάβασα μου φάνηκε πολύ κάπως, αλλά απο την στιγμή που θέλει να κάνει ένα παιδί, να δώσει αγάπη, φροντίδα, να δωσει τα πάντα και αφου η επιστήμη και η ζωή εξελίσσεται και προχωράει, έχει την δυνατότητα και την θέληση να το κάνει....άρα....

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> (καλά,το εχετε κάνει μπάχαλο το θέμα.....)
> όντως όλο αυτό είναι πολύ μπροστά απο τους ρυθμούς και απο την χώρα που ζούμε...και αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί σώνει και ντε πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που πιστευει ότι είναι \" μέτρια\" κοπέλα...αυτό που γίνεται δεν μπορώ να το συλλάβω, αν μια γυναίκα λεει ότι είναι όμορφη είναι ψώνιο, αν μια γυναίκα λεει ότι είναι μετρια έχει χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, ανασφάλειες και τα σχετικά...και που δεν κάθεται σχέση τι έγινε...αν είναι να ρθει θε να ρθεί αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει..αυριο οταν θα έχει κάνει το παιδάκι της μπορεί να βρεθεί στον δρόμο της ένας άνθρωπος που να της αρέσει, να ερωτευθούν, να ταιριάξουν και χάπι έντ...γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει κάπου πρόβλημα ντε και καλά....δεν θέλει άντρα, θέλει παιδάκι, σαφεστατο και απόλυτα αποδεκτό, δυσκολεύομαι να βρω που είναι το πρόβλημα.
> μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτο που σκέπτεται να κάνει είναι πολύ προχώ για τα δικά μας δεδομένα...ομολογώ πως όταν το διάβασα μου φάνηκε πολύ κάπως, αλλά απο την στιγμή που θέλει να κάνει ένα παιδί, να δώσει αγάπη, φροντίδα, να δωσει τα πάντα και αφου η επιστήμη και η ζωή εξελίσσεται και προχωράει, έχει την δυνατότητα και την θέληση να το κάνει....άρα....


Με κάλυψες!

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> (καλά,το εχετε κάνει μπάχαλο το θέμα.....)
> όντως όλο αυτό είναι πολύ μπροστά απο τους ρυθμούς και απο την χώρα που ζούμε...και αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί σώνει και ντε πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που πιστευει ότι είναι \" μέτρια\" κοπέλα...αυτό που γίνεται δεν μπορώ να το συλλάβω, αν μια γυναίκα λεει ότι είναι όμορφη είναι ψώνιο, αν μια γυναίκα λεει ότι είναι μετρια έχει χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, ανασφάλειες και τα σχετικά...και που δεν κάθεται σχέση τι έγινε...αν είναι να ρθει θε να ρθεί αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει..αυριο οταν θα έχει κάνει το παιδάκι της μπορεί να βρεθεί στον δρόμο της ένας άνθρωπος που να της αρέσει, να ερωτευθούν, να ταιριάξουν και χάπι έντ...γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχει κάπου πρόβλημα ντε και καλά....δεν θέλει άντρα, θέλει παιδάκι, σαφεστατο και απόλυτα αποδεκτό, δυσκολεύομαι να βρω που είναι το πρόβλημα.
> μάλλον το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αυτο που σκέπτεται να κάνει είναι πολύ προχώ για τα δικά μας δεδομένα...ομολογώ πως όταν το διάβασα μου φάνηκε πολύ κάπως, αλλά απο την στιγμή που θέλει να κάνει ένα παιδί, να δώσει αγάπη, φροντίδα, να δωσει τα πάντα και αφου η επιστήμη και η ζωή εξελίσσεται και προχωράει, έχει την δυνατότητα και την θέληση να το κάνει....άρα....


Mπράβο!
Απλά και ξεκάθαρα.....

----------


## Δοδις

;););)


παρακολουθώ το θέμα απο ενάρξεως...δεν σοκαρίστηκα αλλά ομολογώ πως κόλλησα...είπα Ωχ! και έμεινα εκεί.....!!!
είσαι πιο μπροστά απο τον τρόπο σκέψης τον δικό μου, το είπα και πιο πριν ότι εγώ δεν θα \"τολμούσα\" κάτι τέτοιο...έτσι λεω τώρα, στο μέλλον δεν ξέρεις ποτέ τι γίνεται...αλλά μην προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε \"προβληματικό\" έναν άνθρωπο που απλά σκέπτεται διαφορετικά και δεκαετίες πιο μπροστά απο εμάς, ή με το ζόρι( αυτό κάποια στιγμή το ένοιωσα κατά την εξέλιξη της κουβέντας) να ακολουθήσει την δική μας άποψη, να κάνει ότι ακριβώς θα κάναμε εμείς...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> (καλά,το εχετε κάνει μπάχαλο το θέμα.....)
> ....δεν θέλει άντρα, θέλει παιδάκι, σαφεστατο και απόλυτα αποδεκτό, δυσκολεύομαι να βρω που είναι το πρόβλημα.


Αν οντως Λίζα θες παιδάκι χωρίς άντρα τότε εννοείται πως δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα.Το πρόβλημα υπάρχει αν καταβάθος θες όλο το πακέτο(κ σύζυγο δλδ)κ πιστεύεις πως δε μπορεις η τέλος πάντων δεν πρόκειται ν\'αποκτήσεις,

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Τώρα για το αν θα ερωτευθώ κάποιον... Αυτό είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Μάλλον θα είμαι ερωτευμένη με το μωρό. Έπειτα δεν είμαι εμφανίσημη, έχω μέτρια εμφάνιση, δεν νομίζω να μου τύχει κάποιο \"τυχερό\".
> 
> 
> ...


Πιστεύω πως ήταν τυχαίο γεγονός. Ειλικρινά δεν έκανα λάθη, όσο εγωιστικό κι αν ακούγεται. Δεν δημιούργησα ποτέ σχέση με παντρεμένο ή με κάποιον που μου \"έτρωγε\" τζάμπα τα χρόνια. Είχα καλή κοινωνική ζωή, φιλίες, ταξίδια, έδωσα πολλά λεφτά για ρούχα/καλλυντικά. Πρόσεχα την συμπεριφορά μου. Δεν κουτσομπόλευα, δεν κακολογούσα, δεν εμπλεκόμουν σε ίντριγκες. Κανείς δεν είχε λόγο να πει κακό για μένα. Δεν έβλαψα -επίτηδες- ποτέ και κανέναν. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. Το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ το θέμα λόγω των ενοχών που είχα. Τι να πω...Νομίζω πως ήταν τελικά τυχαίο γεγονός.

(Όντως ήθελα την δημιουργία οικογένειας από πάρα πολύ μικρή ηλικία).

----------


## Δοδις

lisa...είπα κάτι πριν..αν είναι να \'ρθει θε να\'ρθει αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει...αυτό πιστεύω τουλάχιστον για την δική μου ζωή, δεν τα αφήνουμε ολα στην τύχη τους, ούτε γινόμαστε έρμαια των καταστάσεων...απλά κάποιες φορές πρέπει να κάτσουμε και λίγο στον πάγκο και να μπούμε στο επόμενο ημίχρονο...δεν ξέρεις πότε θα κάτσεις στον πάγκο, πόσο θα κάτσεις και πότε θα έρθει το δικό σου ημίχρονο....

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by dodis_
> (καλά,το εχετε κάνει μπάχαλο το θέμα.....)
> ....δεν θέλει άντρα, θέλει παιδάκι, σαφεστατο και απόλυτα αποδεκτό, δυσκολεύομαι να βρω που είναι το πρόβλημα.
> 
> ...


Ναι, θέλω όλο το \"πακέτο\" αλλά ξέρω πως δεν μπορώ να το έχω. Πιστεύω πως σύζυγο θα αποκτήσω, ίσως, σε μεγάλη ηλικία (πενήντα και κάτι), κάποιον διαζευγμένο/χήρο που θα θέλει κάποια κυρία να περάσει τα γηρατειά του. Αλλά τότε θα είναι αργά για παιδί. Ίσως είναι γραφτό αυτά τα 2 -σύζυγος και παιδί- να μην συνυπάρξουν στην ζωή μου.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by dodis_
> lisa...είπα κάτι πριν..αν είναι να \'ρθει θε να\'ρθει αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει...αυτό πιστεύω τουλάχιστον για την δική μου ζωή, δεν τα αφήνουμε ολα στην τύχη τους, ούτε γινόμαστε έρμαια των καταστάσεων...απλά κάποιες φορές πρέπει να κάτσουμε και λίγο στον πάγκο και να μπούμε στο επόμενο ημίχρονο...δεν ξέρεις πότε θα κάτσεις στον πάγκο, πόσο θα κάτσεις και πότε θα έρθει το δικό σου ημίχρονο....


Και γω αυτά πιστεύω.

----------


## Δοδις

μην προδικάζεις το αυριο...κάποιες φορές το παρελθόν απο το μέλλον είναι τελείως διαφορετικά...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Πιστεύω πως ήταν τυχαίο γεγονός. Ειλικρινά δεν έκανα λάθη, όσο εγωιστικό κι αν ακούγεται. Δεν δημιούργησα ποτέ σχέση με παντρεμένο ή με κάποιον που μου \"έτρωγε\" τζάμπα τα χρόνια. Είχα καλή κοινωνική ζωή, φιλίες, ταξίδια, έδωσα πολλά λεφτά για ρούχα/καλλυντικά. Πρόσεχα την συμπεριφορά μου. Δεν κουτσομπόλευα, δεν κακολογούσα, δεν εμπλεκόμουν σε ίντριγκες. Κανείς δεν είχε λόγο να πει κακό για μένα. Δεν έβλαψα -επίτηδες- ποτέ και κανέναν. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. Το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ το θέμα λόγω των ενοχών που είχα. Τι να πω...


Ζουσες? Ενιωσες ποτέ να αφηνεσαι?Να αισθανεσαι εκτος απο το να σκεφτεσαι πώς θα ειναι η εικονα σου προς τα έξω?

Τωρα αν κοιτουσες πισω τί θα ελεγες?

----------


## Δοδις

άρα αφου αυτά πιστεύεις εύχομαι απο καρδιάς να πάνε όλα καλά....και να κάνεις αυτό που λαχταράς, ένα παιδάκι...και να ειναι η σωστη απόφαση αυτή...γιατί κανείς δεν ξέρει τελικά....αν και πιστεύω πως αφου το θες τόσο πολύ και είσαι σίγουρη και έτοιμη όλα θα πανε μια χαρά....

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Πιστεύω πως ήταν τυχαίο γεγονός. Ειλικρινά δεν έκανα λάθη, όσο εγωιστικό κι αν ακούγεται. Δεν δημιούργησα ποτέ σχέση με παντρεμένο ή με κάποιον που μου \"έτρωγε\" τζάμπα τα χρόνια. Είχα καλή κοινωνική ζωή, φιλίες, ταξίδια, έδωσα πολλά λεφτά για ρούχα/καλλυντικά. Πρόσεχα την συμπεριφορά μου. Δεν κουτσομπόλευα, δεν κακολογούσα, δεν εμπλεκόμουν σε ίντριγκες. Κανείς δεν είχε λόγο να πει κακό για μένα. Δεν έβλαψα -επίτηδες- ποτέ και κανέναν. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. Το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ το θέμα λόγω των ενοχών που είχα. Τι να πω...
> 
> 
> ...


Ζούσα...δεν ήμουν δήθεν. Απλώς πιστεύω πως όταν είσαι ενταγμένος σε μια μεγάλη παρέα, δεν μπορείς να είσαι εντελώς χύμα. Χρειάζεται να \"συμπνέεις\" με τους άλλους σε κάποια θέματα, πχ εμφάνιση, και να προσέχεις λίγο την συμπεριφορά.

Κοιτώντας πίσω -το έχω κάνει άπειρες φορές- θα έλεγα πως έχω καθαρή την συνείδησή μου απέναντι στον εαυτό μου. Εκμεταλλεύτηκα στο έπακρον και την παραμικρή ευκαιρία που μου έδωσε η ζωή, \"έπαιξα\" το παιχνίδι σωστά, δεν έκανα λάθη τακτικής (πχ.σχέση με δεσμευμένο), δεν μπορώ να μου καταμαρτυρήσω κάτι. Κανέναν άλλο τομέα στην ζωή μου δεν το έχω προσέξει τόσο όσο τον αισθηματικό.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Πιστεύω πως σύζυγο θα αποκτήσω, ίσως, σε μεγάλη ηλικία (πενήντα και κάτι), κάποιον διαζευγμένο/χήρο που θα θέλει κάποια κυρία να περάσει τα γηρατειά του.


τι θα αλλαξει τοτε στα 50-55 σου (του)???
θα κανεις αλλες εκπτωσεις που δεν κανεις σημερα??

Απο την αλλη προσωπικα αποσυνδεω το γεγονος το τι θα κανεις με το μελλον παιδι σου - αφου το εχεις αποφασισει.
Μπορεις να το προγραμματισεις αλλα το αποσυνδεω απο την κουβεντα και επικεντρωνομαι στην λιζα αποκλειστικα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Πιστεύω πως ήταν τυχαίο γεγονός. Ειλικρινά δεν έκανα λάθη, όσο εγωιστικό κι αν ακούγεται. Δεν δημιούργησα ποτέ σχέση με παντρεμένο ή* με κάποιον που μου \"έτρωγε\" τζάμπα τα χρόνια.* Είχα καλή κοινωνική ζωή, φιλίες, ταξίδια, έδωσα πολλά λεφτά για ρούχα/καλλυντικά. Πρόσεχα την συμπεριφορά μου. Δεν κουτσομπόλευα, δεν κακολογούσα, δεν εμπλεκόμουν σε ίντριγκες. Κανείς δεν είχε λόγο να πει κακό για μένα. Δεν έβλαψα -επίτηδες- ποτέ και κανέναν. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. Το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ το θέμα λόγω των ενοχών που είχα. Τι να πω...Νομίζω πως ήταν τελικά τυχαίο γεγονός.
> 
> (Όντως ήθελα την δημιουργία οικογένειας από πάρα πολύ μικρή ηλικία).


οταν λες οτι δεν δημιουργησες ποτε σχεση με καποιον που ηθελε να σου φαει τσαμπα τα χρονια.....
κατ αρχας με πας πολλες δεκαετιες πισω για το προχωρημενο ατομοπου μας ειπες οτι θεωρεις πως εισαι (για την ακριβεια ειπες οτι ισως ειναι προχωρημενη η αποφαση σου η καπως ετσι)
εννοεις δλδ οτι εκανες σχεσεις \"με σκοπο τον γαμο\" και οποιαδηποτε σχεση που δεν φαινοταν να οδηγει εκει την θεωρουσες \"τσαμπα\"χασιμο χρονου?
εγω κατι τετοιο αντιλαμβανομαι απο την τοποθετηση σου και θελω να σου πω, οτι δεν υπαρχει ΤΙΠΟΤΕ που να διωχνει πιο γρηγορα και πιο μακρια τους αντρες απο μια γυναικα προσανατολισμενη και αγχωμενη για γαμο........κι αν δεν το εχεις αντιληφθει οτι αυτο ηταν οπωσδηποτε ενα και βασικο σου λαθος, στο γνωστοποιω εγω με βεβαιοτητα μετα των περι \"τσαμπα\" δηλωσεων σου...

μα ποιος φανταζεσαι οτι θελει να τον βλεπεις σαν οχημα για να κανεις οικογενεια οταν κανεις μια σχεση μαζι του? ποιος μπορει να ερωτευτει καποια που αντι να αφεθει σε οποιαδηποτε εξελιξη μιας γνωριμιας , τον \"ζυγιζει \" αν θα της κατσει ως γαμπρος για να μη χανει χρονο?

----------


## Sofia

Δεν υποννοησα οτι ήσουν δηθεν, αναρωτήθηκα αν ζουσες με τον τροπο που εσυ ήθελες. Ή αν αναγνωριζες καταρχήν τί πραγματικα σε εκανε να νιωθεις καλα. Δεν συμφωνω οτι πρεπει να συμπλεεις με τους άλλους σε ολα τα θέματα οπως αυτο που αναφέρεις: προσωπικα μαλιστα οσο ταξιδεψα, με οσα ειδα κ ακουσα ενιωσα πιο πλουσια ανακαλυπτοντας την διαφορετικοτητα κ την ομορφια της. Καταλαβαινω οτι μπορει να ζητας μια κοινή ματια στα πραγματα ή έστω πιο κοντινη, ή μια σχετικη επικοινωνια, ομως αληθεια τί εξυπηρετει το να συμπνεεις (ή συμπλεεις) σε θέματα όπως η ομορφια?

Λαθη τακτικης δεν ειναι μια σχεση με καποιον που δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε απλα, λαθη τακτικης (ή μη) μπορει να χεις κανει κ να μην τα χεις παρει χαμπαρι. Δεν στο λέω για να ξυπνισω ενοχικα συνδρομα - καθε άλλο! Στο λέω γιατι βλέποντας τί εχεις κανει μπορει να σε βοηθησει να καταλαβεις καλύτερα τί θέλεις, ποια εισαι, πώς λειτουργεις, πώς μενεις ανικανοποιητη ή μονη.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> .......Κοιτώντας πίσω -το έχω κάνει άπειρες φορές- θα έλεγα πως έχω καθαρή την συνείδησή μου απέναντι στον εαυτό μου. *Εκμεταλλεύτηκα* στο έπακρον και την παραμικρή ευκαιρία που μου έδωσε η ζωή, *\"έπαιξα\" το παιχνίδι σωστά*, *δεν έκανα λάθη τακτικής* (πχ.σχέση με δεσμευμένο), δεν μπορώ να μου καταμαρτυρήσω κάτι. *Κανέναν άλλο τομέα στην ζωή μου δεν το έχω προσέξει τόσο*  όσο τον αισθηματικό.


εκμεταλευτηκες, επαιξες, προσεξες........
μηπως ξεχασες να ανοιχτεις, να δοθεις , να χαλαρωσεις και να ζησεις αληθινα?
μηπως λεω...
δεν ξερω πολλους να αγαπανε συμπαικτες...ξερω ομως πολλους που αγαπανε γυναικες που δινονται,δεν σχεδιαζουν δεν παιζουν, κι ας καουν.....

και μην απαντησεις παλι οπως τοσες φορες αν δεν υπαρχουν αλλες γυναικες που σχεδιαζουν και μαλιστα με ανηθικα σχεδια να κουκουλωσουν πλουσίουςκλπ....αρνουμαι να κοιταω τα χειροτερα για να δικαιωσω την μιζερια που περιγραφεις..
σορυ κιολας αλλα οτι σιχαθηκα στην ζωη μου ηταν οι γυναικες \"πουεπαιξαν το παιχνιδι σωστα χωρις λαθη τακτικης \" ειτε τους βγηκε καλα το\"παιχνιδι\", ειτε ατυχησαν τελικα οπως δυστυχως εσυ...

καλως η κακως μερικα παιχνιδια ειναι πιο εξυπνα απ οτι καποιοι υπολογιζουν και σηκωνονται και φευγουν...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Ειλικρινά δεν έκανα λάθη, όσο εγωιστικό κι αν ακούγεται. Δεν δημιούργησα ποτέ σχέση με παντρεμένο ή με κάποιον που μου \"έτρωγε\" τζάμπα τα χρόνια. Είχα καλή κοινωνική ζωή, φιλίες, ταξίδια, έδωσα πολλά λεφτά για ρούχα/καλλυντικά. Πρόσεχα την συμπεριφορά μου. Δεν κουτσομπόλευα, δεν κακολογούσα, δεν εμπλεκόμουν σε ίντριγκες. Κανείς δεν είχε λόγο να πει κακό για μένα. Δεν έβλαψα -επίτηδες- ποτέ και κανέναν.


K ξερεις γιατι σε ρώτησα?Απο το κειμενο αυτο νιωθω οτι πας πολυ προγραμματισμενη, πολυ κοντρολαρισμενη για ολα. Οχι οτι ειναι κατι κακο, αλλα οταν αφορα το συναισθημα, ειναι σαν να χανεις το ιδιο το συναισθημα. Εμενα ολο το παραπανω μου κανει σαν \"αποτιμηση-απογραφή γιατι δεν παντρευτηκα\". Σαν να σκεφτεσαι \"μα γιατι?\" \"αφου εκανα ολα οσα πρεπει\". \"Ξοδεψα χρηματα να γινω ομορφη\", ημουν \"καθώς πρεπει\"....Γι αυτο κ σε ρωτησα αν ζουσες? Αν σε μια σχεση ειχες παντα σαν αυτοσκοπο τον γάμο, αφαιρούσες ουσιαστικα απο μπροστα σου τον ανθρωπο που ειχες, τις δικες του επιθυμιες, τις δικες του αναγκες....Αν γνωριζα εναν αντρα κ συνειδητοποιουσα οτι κατι τετοιο παιζει θα αισθανομουν πώς δεν θέλει εμενα, αλλα τον γαμο, το παιδι. Οτι ειμαι απλα ο τροπος να φτασει καπου, οχι το άλλο μισο του \"ολοκληρου\".

----------


## krino

ρεμεντυ μην εισαι υπερβολικη.
Διακρινω και εγω καποια λαθη της λιζας, αλλα περνας στο αλλο ακρο.
Εξαλλου αν θελει να μπει σε μια τετοια διαδικασια αυτοκριτικης και συζητησης θα πρεπει να το βαλει και η ιδια και οχι να το εκμαιευσει καποιος απο τους συζητητες....

Και η υπερβολη ειναι στο \"σιχαθηκα\" κλπ...

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> .......Κοιτώντας πίσω -το έχω κάνει άπειρες φορές- θα έλεγα πως έχω καθαρή την συνείδησή μου απέναντι στον εαυτό μου. *Εκμεταλλεύτηκα* στο έπακρον και την παραμικρή ευκαιρία που μου έδωσε η ζωή, *\"έπαιξα\" το παιχνίδι σωστά*, *δεν έκανα λάθη τακτικής* (πχ.σχέση με δεσμευμένο), δεν μπορώ να μου καταμαρτυρήσω κάτι. *Κανέναν άλλο τομέα στην ζωή μου δεν το έχω προσέξει τόσο*  όσο τον αισθηματικό.
> 
> 
> ...


όλοι μας έχει τύχει να εκμεταλλευτούμε, να παίξουμε, να προσέξουμε ή να μην προσέχουμε σε κάποιες σχέσεις...
Είτε άντρες είτε γυναίκες.
Γιατί είμαστε άνθρωποι και όχι αγάλματα.... 
Απλά κάποιοι από εμάς έχουν το κουράγιο να το παραδεχτούν και κάποιοι όχι.

----------


## Remedy

κρινο
ειπα ακριβως αυτο που ηθελα να πω :)

----------


## Remedy

nature 
κι αυτοι που δεν παιζουν και δεν κανουν υπολογισμους στις σχεσεις αλλα τις ζουν και δινονται ειλικρινα, ανθρωποι ειναι...αυτα ειναι απλα θεματα επιλογων και μας χαρακτηριζουν...

----------


## krino

χμμμ και αμα δεν το πεις θα σκασεις ε???

:cool:

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> χμμμ και αμα δεν το πεις θα σκασεις ε???
> 
> :cool:


ε καποια στιγμη ναι....

----------


## nature

Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει παιξει ποτέ στη ζωή του. (ίσως ο όσιος Λουκάς):)
Υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι ενώ έχουν παίξει δεν το παραδέχονται ή και δεν το έχουν καταλάβει.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει παιξει ποτέ στη ζωή του. (ίσως ο όσιος Λουκάς):)
> Υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι ενώ έχουν παίξει δεν το παραδέχονται ή και δεν το έχουν καταλάβει.


δεν ειναι θεμα καλωσυνης η αγιοτητας αγαπητη...ειναι θεμα αισθητικης..
αν εσυ συμπλεεις με τις περιγραφες της λιζας περι παιχνιδιων και τακτικων, δικαιωμα σου...εγω διαχωριζω την θεση μου κι αν και δεν με ξερεις το εχω αποδειξει με την ζωη μου..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> όλοι μας έχει τύχει να εκμεταλλευτούμε, να παίξουμε, να προσέξουμε ή να μην προσέχουμε σε κάποιες σχέσεις...
> Είτε άντρες είτε γυναίκες.
> Γιατί είμαστε άνθρωποι και όχι αγάλματα.... 
> Απλά κάποιοι από εμάς έχουν το κουράγιο να το παραδεχτούν και κάποιοι όχι.


ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ετσι??
μα ολοι μας μηδενος εξαιρουμενου....

συνολικη ευθυνη για να βγαλουμε αποψη με το στανιο....
οτι να ναι αρκει να δενει η σουπα.

----------


## nature

Όπως το κόβω θα μιλάμε για κανένα μήνα ακόμα για το πόσο ατελής προσωπικότητα είναι η λίζα που έχει το θράσος να ομολογεί ότι έχει μέτρια εμφάνιση. 
Και έχει το θράσος να ομολογεί ότι ήθελε να παντρευτεί. 
Και έχει θράσος να θέλει και παιδί.
μήπως τα μάτια μου κάνουν πουλάκια?
Παιδιά σόρρυ αλλά η ατμόσφαιρα μου θυμίζει Ιερά Εξέταση.......

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Ειλικρινά δεν έκανα λάθη, όσο εγωιστικό κι αν ακούγεται. Δεν δημιούργησα ποτέ σχέση με παντρεμένο ή με κάποιον που μου \"έτρωγε\" τζάμπα τα χρόνια. Είχα καλή κοινωνική ζωή, φιλίες, ταξίδια, έδωσα πολλά λεφτά για ρούχα/καλλυντικά. Πρόσεχα την συμπεριφορά μου. Δεν κουτσομπόλευα, δεν κακολογούσα, δεν εμπλεκόμουν σε ίντριγκες. Κανείς δεν είχε λόγο να πει κακό για μένα. Δεν έβλαψα -επίτηδες- ποτέ και κανέναν. Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι πήγε στραβά. Το έχω ψάξει πάρα πολύ το θέμα λόγω των ενοχών που είχα. Τι να πω...Νομίζω πως ήταν τελικά τυχαίο γεγονός.
> 
> (Όντως ήθελα την δημιουργία οικογένειας από πάρα πολύ μικρή ηλικία).


Μου δίνεις την εντύπωση πως για σένα ο άντρας ήταν -είναι απλά ένα μέσο που θα σε βοηθήσει να κάνεις οικογένεια.Κανένας άνθρωπος δε θέλει να γίνεται αντικείμενο.Ερωτεύτηκες ποτέ σου?
Αν είναι έτσι όσο κ αν το θες,ότι κ αν κάνεις,δε θα σου κατσει όχι επειδή είσαι μέτρια όπως λες ή στένεψαν τα περιθώρια αλλά επειδή εσύ πρώτη δε θες έναν ανθρωπο δίπλα σου για σένα αλλά μόνο για να πάρει έναν ρόλο.Καλά,απ\'ότι κατάλαβα άντρα δε θες-θες απλα το πακέτο,το παιδί γιατί το θες???Το\'χεις σκεφτεί?

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


χαχαχα εχεις και αρχιδια χαχαχαχα,και δεν σου φαινεται.... ελα μαγκα της κλανιας,αλλα μην αλλαξεις γνωμη,γιατι αποδεδειγμενα το κανεις αυτο,παπαρα .... εισαι και παιδι βιολι,ξερεις απο αυτα εσυ

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by nature_
> Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να μην έχει παιξει ποτέ στη ζωή του. (ίσως ο όσιος Λουκάς):)
> Υπάρχουν όμως άνθρωποι ενώ έχουν παίξει δεν το παραδέχονται ή και δεν το έχουν καταλάβει.
> 
> ...


Τη λίζα δεν την ήξερα κι από χτες που λένε. 
Θαύμασα όμως το κουράγιο της (αλήθεια πόσοι από εμάς θα το είχαν?). 
Θαύμασα επίσης την ειλικρίνεια, ΤΟ ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ :) και τον αυτοσαρκασμό της.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ακόμα κ αν όλοι έχουμε παίξει-εκμεταλευτεί έστω κ υποσυνείδητα εμείς που επιλέγουμε να μην το κάνουμε,αυτό είναι το θέμα μας??Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν τύχει να συμβει αυτό,αλλά αν γίνεται συνέχεια κ είναι τρόπος ζωής.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Τη λίζα δεν την ήξερα κι από χτες που λένε. 
> Θαύμασα όμως το κουράγιο της (αλήθεια πόσοι από εμάς θα το είχαν?). 
> Θαύμασα επίσης την ειλικρίνεια, ΤΟ ΧΙΟΥΜΟΡ :) και τον αυτοσαρκασμό της.


Αυτά τα στοιχεία είναι άξια θαυμασμού.Άλλο το ένα,άλλο το άλλο.Να βοηθήσουμε θέλουμε nature κ όχι να δικάσουμε ή να καταδικάσουμε.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> χμμμ και αμα δεν το πεις θα σκασεις ε???
> 
> :cool:


ενω εσυ αντεχεις χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Empneustns

ετσι κρινακο,πως σου φαινεται να αλλαζουν οι ρολοι;που ειναι η επικριτικη ειρωνια σου;πως σου φαινεται απο κριτης να εισαι ο krino-μενος;δεν σου αρεσει να βγαινουν τα λαθη και οι αδυναμιες σου στο πλατυ κοινο;να φαινεται ο αστατος χαρακτηρας σου και οι αντιφατικες σου προτασεις με αποδειξεις τα δικα σου γραφομενα;γιατι ολοι τα διαβαζουμε και οταν τα βλεπουμε συγκεντρωμενα τα κρινουμε και εμεις....φιλαρακο.και μη μου χανεις την ψυχραιμια σου θελω να παιξω και αυριο μαζι σου.αρχιδαρα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> [


......Ακόμα κ αν όλοι έχουμε παίξει-εκμεταλευτεί έστω κ υποσυνείδητα εμείς που επιλέγουμε να μην το κάνουμε,αυτό είναι το θέμα μας??Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν τύχει να συμβει αυτό,αλλά αν γίνεται συνέχεια κ είναι τρόπος ζωής. [/quote]

Οι περισσότεροι από μας, μιας και είμαστε στο παρον φόρουμ, προσπαθούμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι και πιο ολοκληρωμένοι άνθρωποι. Εκτός και αν μπαίνουμε για να περάσουμε την ώρα μας και να την κάνουμε κοπάνα. Είναι μαθηματικά αδύνατο να γίνουμε κάποτε τέλειοι. 
Επίσης εδώ μιλάμε ψυχολογικά, δεν μιλάμε λογικά, δεν ξέρω αν με αντιλαμβάνεσαι....
Λέμε τα της ψυχής μας....
Δεν είναι Ιερά εξέταση για να καταδικάζουμε τις ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες.

----------


## Empneustns

και κατι τελευταιο να παω και για νανι(σορυ βρε λιζα που σου χαλαμε το θεμα).Οσο χωνεσαι και κρινεις εμας,τοσο θα σε κρινω και εγω ,καταλαβες φιλαρακο;μπας και μαθεις να φερεσαι λιγακι.κατα τα αλλα σε ευχαριστω για σημερα,γελασα με την ψυχη μου,να σαι καλα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> [
> 
> 
> ......Ακόμα κ αν όλοι έχουμε παίξει-εκμεταλευτεί έστω κ υποσυνείδητα εμείς που επιλέγουμε να μην το κάνουμε,αυτό είναι το θέμα μας??Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν τύχει να συμβει αυτό,αλλά αν γίνεται συνέχεια κ είναι τρόπος ζωής.


Οι περισσότεροι από μας, μιας και είμαστε στο παρον φόρουμ, προσπαθούμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι και πιο ολοκληρωμένοι άνθρωποι. Εκτός και αν μπαίνουμε για να περάσουμε την ώρα μας και να την κάνουμε κοπάνα. Είναι μαθηματικά αδύνατο να γίνουμε κάποτε τέλειοι. 
Επίσης εδώ μιλάμε ψυχολογικά, δεν μιλάμε λογικά, δεν ξέρω αν με αντιλαμβάνεσαι....
Λέμε τα της ψυχής μας....
Δεν είναι Ιερά εξέταση για να καταδικάζουμε τις ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες. [/quote]Να σου πω την αλήθεια δε σε καταλαβαίνω.Ποιος δλδ μπαίνει για να περάσει την ώρα του,ή δε λέει τας της ψυχής του,ή μπήκε να μιλήσει λογικά κ να περάσει τη Λίζα απο ιερά εξέταση?Εσύ αυτή τη στιγμή μιλάς ψυχολογικά εχεις την εντύπωση?????

----------


## nature

Δεν είμαι ψυχολόγος.
Πάντως σίγουρα δεν μιλάω μόνο με τη λογική που σε διαβεβαιώ έχω αρκετή. 
Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα ας ρωτήσεις τη λίζα τι γεύση της έχουν αφήσει....

----------


## carrie

nature ανθρωπινη αδυναμια ειναι να λεμε την αποψη μας με λαθος τροπο και να λεμε μια αποψη που δεν αρεσει σε αλλους και ειναι καταδικαστικη και οπισθοδρομικη και να την περναμε απο Ιερα Εξεταση. Μη μας περνας απο Ιερα Εξεταση.

----------


## Arsi

Δε μπορώ να σε καταλάβω πάλι!!!Τόσος πόνος για τη Λίζα κ προσοχη να μη νιώσει άσχημα κ απ\'την αλλη κάνεις επίθεση στα καλά του καθουμένου....κ μιλάς για λογική-αναισθησία,πλάκα στο φόρουμ κ μετά κοπάνα,κατηγορείς τον τρόπο που απαντάω στη Λίζα...κ κατα τα άλλα ενδιαφέρεσαι για το πως θα αισθανθουν τα μέλη του φόρουμ?Κ κάτι άλλο για σένα μπορεί να είναι σωστος τρόπος βοήθειας να κάνεις τον άλλον να νιώθει απλα \'ενταξει\' κ για μένα να τον κάνω να σκεφτεί κ κάτι άλλο,να πω αυτό που πιστεύω όταν νιώθω πως οι επιλογές του τον οδηγούν λάθος.Κ δεν ξέρω πόση λογική έχεις αλλά πάντως ψυχολογικά δεν μιλάς.
Κ όσο για το πως μιλάς ρώτησα εμένα τη γεύση που μου άφησαν.Που θες να είσαι κ ανθρώπινη.

----------


## nature

Δεν βλέπω που έκανα επίθεση....και μάλιστα προσωπικά σε σένα. 
Αν μετά από τόσα ποστ πάλι μου διαφεύγει δείξτο μου. 
Η ατμόσφαιρα της Ιεράς Εξέτασης αφορά την γενική ατμόσφαιρα που εισέπραξα και όχι λόγια κάποιου συγκεκριμένου ατόμου.....
Η κοπάνα δεν αφορά εσένα προσωπικά που το είδες αυτό? όμως είσαι σίγουρη για όλους μα όλους τους άλλους? Και για να κάνω πρώτη την αρχή της ειλικρίνειας θα σου πω ότι και εγώ μερικές φορές μπαίνω από ποταπό κίνητρο. Απλά βαριέμαι ή πιέζομαι από τη δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνω στον υπολογιστή και προτιμώ να κουβεντιάσω. Αποκλείεται να το κάνουν και άλλοι? Ολοι δηλαδή και πάντα μπαίνουν μόνο και μόνο για να μεταλαμπαδεύσουν τα φώτα τους?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> [
> 
> 
> ......Ακόμα κ αν όλοι έχουμε παίξει-εκμεταλευτεί έστω κ υποσυνείδητα εμείς που επιλέγουμε να μην το κάνουμε,αυτό είναι το θέμα μας??Το θέμα μας δεν είναι αν τύχει να συμβει αυτό,αλλά αν γίνεται συνέχεια κ είναι τρόπος ζωής.


Οι περισσότεροι από μας, μιας και είμαστε στο παρον φόρουμ, προσπαθούμε να γίνουμε καλύτεροι και πιο ολοκληρωμένοι άνθρωποι. Εκτός και αν μπαίνουμε για να περάσουμε την ώρα μας και να την κάνουμε κοπάνα. Είναι μαθηματικά αδύνατο να γίνουμε κάποτε τέλειοι. 
Επίσης εδώ μιλάμε ψυχολογικά, δεν μιλάμε λογικά, δεν ξέρω αν με αντιλαμβάνεσαι....
Λέμε τα της ψυχής μας....
Δεν είναι Ιερά εξέταση για να καταδικάζουμε τις ανθρώπινες αδυναμίες. [/quote]

----------


## nature

Arsi, αυτό είναι αυτοκριτική και αφορά ΟΛΟΥΣ μας.
Αφορά επίσης τη συνολική γεύση που μου άφησε το θέμα.....
Δεν αφορά εσένα....
Απλά τα λόγια σου μου έδωσαν την ευκαιρία να ξετυλίξω τη σκέψη μου....

Καληνύχτα :)

----------


## Arsi

Αυτοκριτική που δεν αφορά εσένα όμως.
καληνύχτα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ειδες που δεν μου φαινεται????
αντε εγω παιδι βιολι, εσυ γιατι εισαι παιδι παπαρας?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> χμμμ και αμα δεν το πεις θα σκασεις ε???
> 
> :cool:
> ...



τραβας ζορι μαλακιστηρι?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> ετσι κρινακο,πως σου φαινεται να αλλαζουν οι ρολοι;που ειναι η επικριτικη ειρωνια σου;πως σου φαινεται απο κριτης να εισαι ο krino-μενος;δεν σου αρεσει να βγαινουν τα λαθη και οι αδυναμιες σου στο πλατυ κοινο;να φαινεται ο αστατος χαρακτηρας σου και οι αντιφατικες σου προτασεις με αποδειξεις τα δικα σου γραφομενα;γιατι ολοι τα διαβαζουμε και οταν τα βλεπουμε συγκεντρωμενα τα κρινουμε και εμεις....φιλαρακο.και μη μου χανεις την ψυχραιμια σου θελω να παιξω και αυριο μαζι σου.αρχιδαρα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα



μια χαρα μου φαινεται ιδιως αμα ασχολουμε με μαλακες σαν και σενα.
Γουσταρω να φαινεται ο ασταττος χαρακτηρας μου μια χαρα, μην σου πω οπτι την βρισκω κιολας.
Με κατι αρχιδακια σαν και σενα δεν με νοιαζει τι χανω και τι κερδιζω.

Ελα λοιπον να παιξεις μαζι μου οποτε γουσταρεις.
Να δουμε ποσο μαγκας εισαι.....

----------


## krino

εμπνευστακο,
προβλεπω να περασουμε καλα τα δυο μας....
με κανεις χαρουμενο για αυτο...



;)

----------


## Δοδις

> _Originally posted by nature_
> Όπως το κόβω θα μιλάμε για κανένα μήνα ακόμα για το πόσο ατελής προσωπικότητα είναι η λίζα που έχει το θράσος να ομολογεί ότι έχει μέτρια εμφάνιση. 
> Και έχει το θράσος να ομολογεί ότι ήθελε να παντρευτεί. 
> Και έχει θράσος να θέλει και παιδί.
> μήπως τα μάτια μου κάνουν πουλάκια?
> Παιδιά σόρρυ αλλά η ατμόσφαιρα μου θυμίζει Ιερά Εξέταση.......


πες τα ρε συ nature....Ιερά εξέταση δεν μου θυμίζει βέβαια απλά ο κάθε άνθρωπος είναι διαφορετικός...και ο καθένας αντιδρά διαφορετικά...
η Lisa αυτό επέλεξε να κάνεί, αυτός είναι ο χαρακτήρας της..δεν είμαστε όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι....κάποιος αφήνεται, κάποιος όχι...


κόφτε το ρεεεεεεε...:P το έχετε κάνει σκατά το θέμα...ανοίξτε ένα νέο να βριστείτε με την ησυχία σας...

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Ελεος και υποτίθεται ότι το ξεκατίνιασμα είναι γυναικείο θέμα!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krino

;)

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εμπνευστακο,
> προβλεπω να περασουμε καλα τα δυο μας....
> με κανεις χαρουμενο για αυτο...
> 
> 
> 
> ;)


Krino, δεν νομίζω πως αξίζει ο κόπος να χαλάς τη ζαχαρένια σου, ο άνθρωπος μόνο χαχαχαχαχα είναι ικανός να γράφει , απέναντι σε τέτοια ατράνταχτα επιχειρήματα που χρησιμοποιεί δεν μπορεί να αντιτάξει κανείς κάτι εξ ίσου εντυπωσιακό, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίζεται μια τέτοια αντιπαράθεση. Σου ζητώ λοιπόν τουλάχιστον από εσένα, για λόγους δεοντολογίας για την προστασία του thread και επειδή η θεματοθέτρια δεν φταίει σε κάτι κι επειδή είναι άκομψο να βλέπει ανάμεσα σε όλα τα μηνύματα κι ένα στείρο αντίλογο επί προσωπικού, να σταματήσεις από τη πλευρά σου αυτή τη \"κοκορομαχία\"..Δεν έχει νόημα να το ζητήσω από τον εμπνευστή, η εμπάθεια του όπως ξέρεις τον έφτασε στο σημείο να καταριέται πρόσφατα τα παιδιά μου, δεν έχω την πρόθεση να εμπλακώ με τέτοιους ανθρώπους σε οποιουδήποτε είδους διάλογο...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> εμπνευστακο,
> προβλεπω να περασουμε καλα τα δυο μας....
> με κανεις χαρουμενο για αυτο...
> ...


Sabb,
σε ολες τις κοινωνικες ομαδες, σε ολα τα φορουμ, θα δεις ανθρωπους και ανθρωπακια. Εγω τουλαχιστον αυτο εχω διαπιστωσει και το παρον φορουμ δεν ειναι εξαιρεση.
Εδω εχουμε τον γνωστο εμπνευστη που κανει σαν κακομαθημενο αγορακι.
Αν ηταν ατομο με προβληματα, επαιρνε τα χαπια του θα καταλαβαινα και δεν θα το εκανα ζητημα. Μου κανει εντυπωση ομως οταν καποιος δεν δηλωνει οτι εχει προβληματα (τουλαχιστον απο αυτα που εχουμε διαβασει εδω μεσα) να δειχνει τετοια επιθετικη συμπεριφορα.
Επιπλεον νομιζει οτι με αυτα τα χαχαχαχα οπως λες και εσυ οτι περνιεται για κατι, αναρωτιεμαι τι? αλλα σε αυτο δεν θα βρω απαντηση.



Ο εμπνευστακος θεωρει οτι με αποκαλυπτει και οτι δειχνω ενα αλλο προσωπο, αναρωτιεμαι πιο ειναι αυτο και πιο ειναι το ενδιαφερον του για να αποκαλυψει προσωπα. Αγνωστη η ψυχη του ανθρωπου και τα ελατηρια του....
Δεν θεωρησα ποτε μου οτι μετεχω σε ενα αγωνα προβολης χαρακτηρων και οτι θα πρεπει να κρυβω η να δειχνω προσωπα. Οτι ειμαι, ειμαι για τον εαυτο μου και για κανενα αλλο.


Συνοπτικα ομως και για κλεισιμο τα συμπερασματα σου εχουν σωστη εικονα. Η συνολικη εικονα των συζητησεων ειναι πολυ πιο σοβαρη απο ατομα με μειωμενη αυτοπεποιθηση και υπερτροφοδοτουμενους εγωισμους (δεν μπορεσα να βρω καλυτερη εξηγηση για το προβλημα του)
Εκεινο που λεω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις ειναι οτι ο πιο εξυπνος και ο πιο ψυχραιμος αποχωρει απο τετοια ξεκατινιασματα οπως λεει και το δοδι (:P) και αφηνεις τον αλλο να παραληρει....


Χωρις να προδικαζω κατι, θα φανει ποιος ειναι αυτος που εχει και ψυχραιμια και εξυπναδα.



Την καλημερα μου.

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by sabb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ηρεμισαμε σημερα κρινακο;γιατι χτες αλλα ελεγες αλλα ....... συνηθισμενο αυτο,τοσο καιρο βαρεθηκαμε να το βλεπουμε.χτες διαφωνουσες,σημερα συμφωνεις αυριο τρεις λαλουν και δυο χορευουν....

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


απαντηση σοβαρου ανθρωπου με εξυπναδα και υπομονη και ατελειωτη ψυχραιμια:) (μα ποιος ειδα να τα εχει αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα;ααα στο παραπανω τοπικ τα γραψε καποια ψυχη,βρε μπας και εχει και ονομα,ποιο να ειναι αραγε;;;;;)

----------


## mariafound82

lisa71 σου εστειλα U2U

----------


## lisa71

Θέλω να κάνω μερικές παρατηρήσεις-επεξηγήσεις.

1) Είμαι άνθρωπος όχι ρομπότ. Βεβαίως έχω ερωτευθεί. Όταν λέω πως \"έπαιξα το παιχνίδι σωστά\" είναι μεταφορική έκφραση όχι κυριολεκτική. Παιχνίδια με τους ανθρώπους δεν έκανα ποτέ. Όταν έγραψα πως \"κανείς δεν μου έφαγε τα χρόνια\" σημαίνει πως δεν αναλώθηκα σε σχέσεις με άτομα που έβλεπα πως δεν ταιριάζουμε. Τι εννοώ? Πολλές φορές εμείς οι γυναίκες δημιουργούμε σχέση με κάποιον και ξεκινάμε -με διάφορα κόλπα- την διαδικασία αλλαγής του. Δηλαδή αν δεν μας αρέσουν οι φίλοι του,πχ, προσπαθούμε να τον απομακρύνουμε από αυτούς. Εγώ ποτέ δεν θέλησα να αλλάξω κανέναν. Αν έβλεπα πως στην σχέση μου υπήρχαν σοβαρά και δυσεπίλυτα προβλήματα, αποχωρούσα, δεν καθόμουν να πολεμήσω μάταια.

2) Ποτέ σε μια σχέση δεν μπήκα με σκοπό τον γάμο. Φυσικά ήταν κάτι που υπήρχε στο πίσω μέρος του μυαλού μου αλλά δεν έβαλα ποτέ και σε κανέναν το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό ούτε έδωσα εκβιαστικά τελεσίγραφα, πχ, ή με παντρεύεσαι ή χωρίζουμε. Δεν νομίζω να έδειξα ποτέ το \"είμαι απελπισμένη για γάμο\". 

3) Τον άντρα τον θέλω δίπλα μου για σύντροφο όχι για αξεσουάρ. Γι΄αυτό και ποτέ δεν έδωσα σημασία στο αν κάποιος έχει χρήματα ή διπλώματα. Δεν θέλησα ποτέ να γίνω \"γυναίκα γιατρού/δικηγόρου/αρχιτέκτονα\" κτλ.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by mariafound82_
> lisa71 σου εστειλα U2U


Και γω σου έστειλα U2U.

----------


## carrie

Δεν εχω δει καμια σχεση που οι ανθρωποι να μην πολεμησαν γιαυτην. Αμα εσυ εχεισ μια τελεια εικονα στο μυαλο σου τι ναπω. Τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται δεν το εχεις ακουσει? Η ζωη θελει θυσιες? Η σχεση υποχωρησεις? Πρεπει να παλευουμε για αυτο που θελουμε?

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> Δεν εχω δει καμια σχεση που οι ανθρωποι να μην πολεμησαν γιαυτην. Αμα εσυ εχεισ μια τελεια εικονα στο μυαλο σου τι ναπω. Τα αγαθα κοποις κτωνται δεν το εχεις ακουσει? Η ζωη θελει θυσιες? Η σχεση υποχωρησεις? Πρεπει να παλευουμε για αυτο που θελουμε?


1)Θα δημιουργούσες δεσμό με έναν τσιγγούνη?
2) Με έναν βίαιο?
3) Με έναν μαμάκια?
4) Με έναν προικοθήρα?
5) Με έναν ψεύτη/απατεώνα/γυναικά/τζογαδόρο?

Εγώ όχι. Δεν κάνω θυσίες για άντρες-σαβούρες. Ούτε και θα προσπαθήσω να τους αλλάξω. Δεν είμαι τόοσο απελπισμένη.

----------


## carrie

αμα ολοι οσοι γνωρισες ηταν παντα κατι απο τα παραπανω ή και ολα μαζι, πρεπει να γραψεις βιβλιο, best seller θα γινει

----------


## carrie

Και για να επεφτες σε τετοιους ανθρωπους μαλλον δεν ειναι αυτοι το προβλημα, αλλα εσυ :-)

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> Και για να επεφτες σε τετοιους ανθρωπους μαλλον δεν ειναι αυτοι το προβλημα, αλλα εσυ :-)


Δεν έπεφτα ποτέ σε τέτοιου είδους άντρες. Δεν υπήρξα απελπισμένη. Αυτοί έπεφταν στον δρόμο μου είτε ως συνάδελφοι είτε ως γνωριμίες. Εγώ πάντως τον εαυτό μου δεν τον ξεπουλώ. Πρόσεχε μόνο γιατί η ζωή είναι απρόβλεπτη, μην κρίνεις τόσο εύκολα κι αυστηρά. Δεν ξέρεις και σένα τι σου ξημερώνει.

Βιβλίο δεν θα γράψω. Μου φτάνουν τα λεφτά από την εργασία μου.

----------


## deleted-member141015

lisa δεν έχω λόγο να αμφισβητώ όσα λες....αλλά ο τρόπος που παρουσιάζεις τις σχέσεις σου είναι σαν να έκανες πάντα όλα τα σωστά βήματα, σαν να έπαιρνες πάντα τις κατάλληλες αποφάσεις την κατάλληλη στιγμή, σαν όλες οι επιλογές σου να ήταν απόλυτα λογικές. Κι απλώς τύχαινε να βρεθούν στο δρόμο σου μόνο άντρες με ελαττώματα. Αναρωτιέμαι αν είναι ποτέ δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## carrie

λοιπον αφου μονο τετοιοι αντρες \"επεφταν\" πανω σου και αφου εσυ ποτε δεν τους καθισες γιατι δεν ησουν ποτε απελπισμενη, συμπεραινω ασφαλως ότι εισαι ακομα αγνη

----------


## nature

Συνεννόηση ...φυστίκι εδώ μέσα!
Λες και μιλάτε άλλες γλώσσες μεταξύ σας. Ειλικρινά. Άλλα λέει ο ένας και άλλα καταλαβαίνει ο άλλος. Εγώ αυτό βλέπω.

----------


## pennoula_v

θα συμφωνησω με την κοπελα απο πανω!!ΔΕΝ ειναι παραλογο που δεν βρηκε καποιον ο οποιος δεν της ταιριαζει...Σιγουρα καποια λαθη θα εκανε κ η ιδια αλλα λες να το σκεφτεται σοβαρα να γινει Χουανα η παρθενα(για την αγνοτητα της που αναφερθηκε παραπανω)
Εν τελει αλλου ξεκινησε το θεμα αλλου συνεχιστηκε αλλιως κατεληξε,ευχομαι ομως να βγηκε κατι απο ολα αυτο για την λιζα!!

----------


## nature

Πεννούλα να είσαι καλά!!! 
Με έκανες και γέλασα πολύ με τη παρατήρησή σου... :)
Καληνύχτα.

----------


## pennoula_v

καληνυχτα!!

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> λοιπον αφου μονο τετοιοι αντρες \"επεφταν\" πανω σου και αφου εσυ ποτε δεν τους καθισες γιατι δεν ησουν ποτε απελπισμενη, συμπεραινω ασφαλως ότι εισαι ακομα αγνη


Θεωρώ πως σχόλια για την σεξουαλική ζωή ενός ατόμου τέτοιου είδους είναι κατωτάτης υποστάθμης. Δεν πρόκειται να αντιπαρατεθώ μαζί σου στο οτιδήποτε.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by pennoula_v_
> θα συμφωνησω με την κοπελα απο πανω!!ΔΕΝ ειναι παραλογο που δεν βρηκε καποιον ο οποιος δεν της ταιριαζει...Σιγουρα καποια λαθη θα εκανε κ η ιδια αλλα λες να το σκεφτεται σοβαρα να γινει Χουανα η παρθενα(για την αγνοτητα της που αναφερθηκε παραπανω)
> Εν τελει αλλου ξεκινησε το θεμα αλλου συνεχιστηκε αλλιως κατεληξε,ευχομαι ομως να βγηκε κατι απο ολα αυτο για την λιζα!!


Είχα 2 καλές σχέσεις αλλά το timing δεν βοήθαγε και δεν μπορούσε να συνεχιστεί η σχέση.

----------


## sabb

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> λοιπον αφου μονο τετοιοι αντρες \"επεφταν\" πανω σου και αφου εσυ ποτε δεν τους καθισες γιατι δεν ησουν ποτε απελπισμενη, συμπεραινω ασφαλως ότι εισαι ακομα αγνη


Να υποθέσω πως το σχόλιο σου carrie εκφράζει ένα είδος χιούμορ ? Συγγνώμη αλλά κι έτσι νάτανε, τέτοιες χοντράδες δεν τις λέμε για να γελάσουμε, τις καταπίνουμε...

----------


## Δοδις

καλά τι γίνεται...έχασα επεισόδια απο την Χουάνα την παρθένα( ωραίο ήταν αυτό Πενούλα!!)Έλεος...προβληματι κή την κάναμε την γυναίκα!
ασε που γίναμε ο πύργος της Βαβέλ.....δηλαδή είναι απίθανο να τυχαίνουν στραβά? στους περισσότερους ανθρώπους μπορεί να συμβεί...εμένα υπήρχε μια περίοδος της ζωής μου που έπεφτα όλο σε \"άκυρους\" άντρες...και έλεγα, μα δεν είναι δυνατόν, ποιός με μούτζωσε??? ένας, ρε, ένας δεν υπάρχει να είναι της προκοπής??
ρε συ lisaκι δεν νομίζω ότι κανείς απο εδώ θέλει να μειώσει εσένα ή οποιονδήποτε άλλο...απλά είναι αυτο το θέμα με τις διαφορετικές απόψεις που λέγαμε.....
άλλωστε το θέμα μας είναι ανύπαντρη μητέρα απο δότη τράπεζας σπέρματος...αυτό νομίζω τουλάχιστον...αν την απασχολούσε το θέμα σχέσεις θα άνοιγε τέτοιο θέμα....
έχω πει ξανά ότι δεν είμαι προχωρημένη...αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση απο την στιγμή που χτυπά το βιολογικό σου ρολόϊ γιατί θα πρέπει να το κλείσεις? επειδή δεν υπάρχει άντρας στην ζωή σου προοπτική γάμου και άρα παιδιού...θα πρέπει να περιμένει τον ιππότη δηλαδή...αν ο ιππότης έρθει σε μια φάση της ζωής της που δεν θα μπορεί να κάνει το παιδί, τι γίνεται?
οι ευκαιρίες και οι αποφάσεις δεν είναι σαν τα τρένα...δεν πρόλαβα το ένα, θα περάσει σε μισή ώρα το άλλο...;)

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by pennoula_v_
> θα συμφωνησω με την κοπελα απο πανω!!ΔΕΝ ειναι παραλογο που δεν βρηκε καποιον ο οποιος δεν της ταιριαζει...Σιγουρα καποια λαθη θα εκανε κ η ιδια αλλα λες να το σκεφτεται σοβαρα να γινει Χουανα η παρθενα(για την αγνοτητα της που αναφερθηκε παραπανω)
> Εν τελει αλλου ξεκινησε το θεμα αλλου συνεχιστηκε αλλιως κατεληξε,ευχομαι ομως να βγηκε κατι απο ολα αυτο για την λιζα!!


Πεννούλα, σ\' ευχαριστώ για το γέλιο που μου πρόσφερες....
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι νευρικό, γιατί έχω πολύ δουλειά στο ρημαδο πισι για να παραδώσω κάτι που με πιέζει. έριξα μια 2λεπτη ματια στο φόρουμ, είδα πάλι το σχόλιό σου και από τότε γελάω τρανταχτά...:) ....Σείεται η καρέκλα που κάθομαι..
Ούτε ο Λαζόπουλος δεν θα το σκεφτόταν...
χαχαχαχα και πάλι χαχαχα!!!

----------


## pennoula_v

αμα με πιανει το χιουμορ μου κ εχω ορεξουλα λεω κατι τετοια!!!χαιρομαι που σε εκανα να γελασεις!!Αλλωστε κανει καλο να γελας!!

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pennoula_v_
> θα συμφωνησω με την κοπελα απο πανω!!ΔΕΝ ειναι παραλογο που δεν βρηκε καποιον ο οποιος δεν της ταιριαζει...Σιγουρα καποια λαθη θα εκανε κ η ιδια αλλα λες να το σκεφτεται σοβαρα να γινει Χουανα η παρθενα(για την αγνοτητα της που αναφερθηκε παραπανω)
> Εν τελει αλλου ξεκινησε το θεμα αλλου συνεχιστηκε αλλιως κατεληξε,ευχομαι ομως να βγηκε κατι απο ολα αυτο για την λιζα!!
> 
> ...


ΕΠΟΜΕΝΩΣ αγαπητη, δεν εφταιγε η εμφανιση σου , διοτι ειχες δυο σχεσεις προφανως καπως οπως τις ηθελες αλλα δεν ταιριαζε το timing και μετα δεν ξαναετυχε κατι εξισου ταιριαστο.
και που ξερεις οτι δεν θα ξαναπροκυψει????
γιατι το προδικαζεις και μπαινεις σε μια διαδικασια απομονωσης με ενα παιδι μονο δικο σου κι ενος αγνωστου πατερα?
περα απο τα πιθανα θεματα που ΙΣΩΣ αποκτησει το παιδακι με μια μανα κρεμασμενη πανω του για την συναισθηματικη της καλυψη, απο εναν πατερα οχι μονο αποντα αλλα εντελως αγνωστο, ελλειψεις που του χαριζεις με το καλημερα στην ζωη του, μια τετοια κατασταση και θα σε απορροφησει εξαιρετικα αλλα οπως καταλαβαινεις θα ειναι κι ενας επιπλεον λογος αποτροπης μιας πιθανης γνωριμιας..
γιατι μπορει πολλοι αντρες να προχωρησουν σε μια σχεση ΑΦΟΥ γνωρισουν καλα μια γυναικα και εκτιμησουν εκτος απο τις φυσικες της χάρες και την προσωπικοτητα της, αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγοι αυτοι που θα μπουν στην διαδικασια της γνωριμιας με μια γυναικα με τετοιες υποχρεωσεις και τετοιο τροπο ζωης, ειδικα αν υπολειπεται και σε καλη εμφανιση (οπως υποστηριζεις για τον εαυτο σου)

----------


## lisa71

Remedy καταλαβαίνω τα επιχειρήματά σου. Δεν σου κρύβω πως και γω τα σκέφτομαι. Από την άλλη, αν βρω έναν άνθρωπο που να ταιριάζω αλλά σε πολύ μεγάλη ηλικία? Έθεσα ένα ερώτημα στον εαυτό μου. Αναρωτήθηκα τι θα προτιμούσα αν έπρεπε να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε έναν σύζυγο ή σε ένα παιδί. Επέλεξα ασυζητητί το παιδί.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> Επέλεξα ασυζητητί το παιδί.



εχω μια μικρη τοση δα ενστανση....
το να επιλεξεις ενα συντροφο ζωης δεν ειναι μονο δικη σου επιλογη αλλα και του συντροφου σου.
Ειναι δηλαδη κατι που θα το κανετε απο κοινου.


Το να επιλεξεις για το παιδι (οπως τελικα κανεις) ειναι αποκλειστικα δικη σου επιλογη και του παιδιου.
Η σκεψη μου θα περιφεροταν για το πως θα σκεφτομουν στην αναλογη κριτικη που θα μου εκανε αργοτερα το παιδι μου για αυτη μου την επιλογη.

Εκτος αν πω οτι δεν με νοιαζει οτι και να μου πει, οποτε ειμαι φουλ καλυμενος......

----------


## lisa71

Krino, τα παιδιά, ούτως ή άλλως, φθάνουν καποια στιγμή σε μια ηλικία όπου ξεκινούν την κριτική των γονέων. Είναι φυσιολογικό. Όλοι δεχόμαστε την κριτική από τους οικείους μας. Εγώ κριτικάρω τους γονείς μου, πχ, γιατί έκαναν πολλά παιδιά με αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχει στην οικογένειά μας οικονομικό πρόβλημα. Ξέρω παιδιά που κατηγορούν τους γονείς τους γιατί είναι μοναχοπαίδια, άλλα γιατί οι γονείς τα είχαν περιορισμένα και πάει λέγοντας. Κάθε παιδί κριτικάρει τους γονείς του.
Εγώ επιθυμώ να γίνω τόσο καλή μητέρα, ώστε το παιδί μου να έχει να μου προσάψει μόνο την έλλειψη πατέρα και τίποτε άλλο. Αυτή είναι η μεγαλύτερη επιθυμία μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> να έχει να μου προσάψει μόνο την έλλειψη πατέρα και τίποτε άλλο.



ετσι αναγκαστικα και μοιραια αυτο το θεωρεις ως το λιγοτερο κακο.

Ειναι ομως το λιγοτερο??

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Remedy καταλαβαίνω τα επιχειρήματά σου. Δεν σου κρύβω πως και γω τα σκέφτομαι. Από την άλλη, αν βρω έναν άνθρωπο που να ταιριάζω αλλά σε πολύ μεγάλη ηλικία? Έθεσα ένα ερώτημα στον εαυτό μου. *Αναρωτήθηκα τι θα προτιμούσα αν έπρεπε να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε έναν σύζυγο ή σε ένα παιδί.*  Επέλεξα ασυζητητί το παιδί.


εσυ αναρωτηθηκες,μονο που το διλλημα σου ειναι πλαστο....
στην πραγματικοτητα ισως μπορεις να εχεις και τον συζυγο και το παιδι, η μονο τον συζυγο η μονο το παιδι η και τιποτε απ τα δυο....
το διλλημα το εθεσες απο την αναγκη σου να αποκτησεις τον ελεγχο της ζωης σου....
απο τον φοβο σου να χαλαρωσεις και να αφεθεις στο ρισκο, στο αγνωστο....
εγω εχω την αισθηση οτι οταν αφηνομαστε στα πραγματα...δεν λεω χωρις συναισθηση,δεν λεω χωριςλογικη, δεν λεω χωρις παραλληλα να μην βελτιωνουμε τον εαυτο μας και τις συνθηκες της ζωης μας, κανοντας ολα αυτα, αλλα να αφηνομαστε στο καινουριο και στο ρισκο...στην πιθανη αποτυχια φυσικα...
τοτε μονο ΙΣΩΣ συμβουν τα καλυτερα...
οι αγγλοσαξωνες το λενε \"go with the flow\"
το δοκιμασες ποτε? ειναι λιγο σκιαχτικο για καποιον αγχωμενο με τον ελεγχο η με τα χρονια που περνανε....αν το καταφερεις ομως αρχιζεις να πετας...

----------


## lisa71

Δεν μου αρέσει να είμαι χύμα. Η ζωή θέλει κάποιο προγραμματισμό. Δεν λέω να γίνουμε ρομποτάκια αλλά πρέπει κάποιες φορές να κάνουμε τα πράγματα να συμβαίνουν. Γιατί το δίλημμά μου είναι πλαστό?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Δεν μου αρέσει να είμαι χύμα. Η ζωή θέλει κάποιο προγραμματισμό. Δεν λέω να γίνουμε ρομποτάκια αλλά πρέπει κάποιες φορές να κάνουμε τα πράγματα να συμβαίνουν. Γιατί το δίλημμά μου είναι πλαστό?


σου ειπα γιατι.
γιατι το εθεσες μονο και μονο απο τον φοβο σου για το αγνωστο, θεωρωντας οτι μια τετοια εκδοχη εισαι σε θεση να την ελεγξεις..
αν για παραδειγμα δεν εκανες την εξωσωματικη και σε 1-2-3-χρονια γνωριζες εναν αντρα που σου ταιριαζε και κανατε μαζι ενα παιδι, τοτε θα καταλαβαινες οτι δεν ηταν η μονη επιλογη σου το παιδι αγνωστου πατρος, αν παλι παρα τις προσπαθειες σου δεν καταφερνες να συλλαβεις η να γεννησεις αυτο το παιδι, τοτε και παλι θα αποδεικνυονταν οτι η επιλογη παιδι και τιποτε αλλο δεν ηταν καθολου στο χερι σου....
εγω δεν μιλησα για χυμα..
ειπαχαλαρα, αλλα με νιαξιμο και βελτιωση του εαυτου μας και των συνθηκων της ζωης μας...δλδ να εισαι ετοιμη για το καλυτερο χωρις να κυνηγας τιποτε...
αν ρωτας αν πετυχαινει παντα,εννοειται πως οχι....υπαρχει το ρισκο που λεγαμε...ομως και μονο την καλη σχεση με τον εαυτο σου να επιτυχεις σε αυτη την διαδικασια, ειναι πολυ μεγαλη κατακτηση...

----------


## lisa71

Την θεωρία \"έτοιμη για το καλύτερο χωρίς να κυνηγώ τίποτα\", την έχω εφαρμόσει κατά το παρελθόν. Όπως και το παιχνίδι της Πολυάννας. Να έχω δηλαδή θετική σκέψη και αισιοδοξία και όλα θα φτιάξουν...Δεν κέρδισα τίποτα με όλες αυτές τις new age τεχνικές. Προτιμώ την λογική.

----------


## Remedy

δεν ειναι τεχνικες, ειναι σταση ζωης...

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν ειναι τεχνικες, ειναι σταση ζωης...


Δηλαδή ο άνθρωπος που δεν άγεται από ταμπου και προκαταλήψεις, είναι αισιόδοξος και παίρνει τα ρίσκα και τις ευθύνες του, έχει ας πούμε μια ...κάπως ποταπή και δευτεροκλάσάτη στάση ζωής, ενώ εμείς που τα βλέπουμε όλα ...βαριά και ασήκωτα από τη πολύ σοβαρότητα έχουμε ...ψαγμένη στάση ζωής.
Εγώ έτσι αντιλαμβάνομαι αυτό που γράφεις, με το συμπάθειο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by nature_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν ειναι τεχνικες, ειναι σταση ζωης...
> 
> 
> ...


οτι ειναι σε θεση να αντιληφθει κανεις, καλον ειναι...
με το συμπαθειο

----------


## efmorfia

αυτη την συζητηση την εχω κανει πολλες φορες με φιλες που ειναι στην ιδια ηλικια και θελουν ενα παιδι
εγω θα σου πω οτι ενα παιδι θελει τον πατερα του μπορει να ειναι μακρια μπορει να μην τον βλεπει μπορει μπορει ομως θελει να ξερει ποιος ειναι και πως ειναι, οση αγαπη και φροντιδα να του δωσεις αυτο το κομματι στην ψυχη του θα ειναι παντα κενο
κανουμε παιδια οχι για να καλυψουμε τις αναγκες μας 
καπου εκει εξω υπαρχει το αλλο σου μισο μην το βαζεις κατω η ζωη δεν τελειωνει στα 38 οσω αναπνεουμε ζουμε
καταλαβαινω οτι δεν εισαι πολυ καλα βρες κατι να κανεις να φτιαξει η διαθεση σου 
αν η ζωη σου μεχρι τωρα ειναι καλη βαλε στοχο να βρεις εναν υπεροχο ανθρωπο (οχι φωτομοντελο) να εισαι σιγουρη οτι θα ερθει
θα ερωτευθεις θα εισαι ευτυχισμενη και θα ερθουν και ενα και δυο ευτυχισμενα παιδια
σκοπος ειναι να κανουμε υγιει και ευτυχισμενα παιδια

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Δεν μου αρέσει να είμαι χύμα. Η ζωή θέλει κάποιο προγραμματισμό. Δεν λέω να γίνουμε ρομποτάκια αλλά πρέπει κάποιες φορές να κάνουμε τα πράγματα να συμβαίνουν. Γιατί το δίλημμά μου είναι πλαστό?


Πρέπει να κάνουμε τα πράγματα να συμβαίνουν... θέτοντας στον εαυτό μας πλαστά διλήμματα για παράδειγμα?

----------


## weird

Φαίνεται πάντως πως έχεις κάνει ολόκληρο πλάνο.
Εχεις προεξοφλησει το γεγονός οτι δεν πρόκειται να βρεις εναν κατάλληλο σύντροφο αλλά και πατέρα.
Εχεις προεξοφλήσει οτι το παιδί σου θα είναι γενετικά ανωτερο απο εσενα (αφου θα διαλέξεις όμορφο πατέρα)και άρα με μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες ευρεσης συντρόφου.
Εχεις προγραμματίσει το είδος της μητέρας που θα είσαι, χωρίς να ξέρεις καν πως θα ναι όταν θα νιώσεις το παιδί στα χέρια σου.
Εχεις προγραμματίσει και ενα ιδεατό σενάριο, το να σου προσάψει το παιδί μόνο την έλλειψη πατέρα. Μην σου πω οτι έχεις ετοιμάσει στο μυαλό σου και ολόκληρη επιχειρηματολογία για το τι θα του πεις, κι εχεις ηδη αρχίσει να ψάχνεις για παιδοψυχολόγο. 

Σε προβληματίζει κάτι σε όλα αυτά?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> (αφου θα διαλέξεις όμορφο πατέρα)


αυτο παλι δεν το καταλαβα, μαλλον επειδη ειμαι και ασχετος.

Οταν ειναι αγνωστου πατρος πως θα ξερεις αν ειναι ωραιος η οχι???
Φανταζομαι οτι γινονται καποιες εξετασεις στο σπερμα και γινεται ενας προγεννητικος ελεγχος για θεματα υγειας κλπ....
(ηδη εχω διαβασει για παρεμβαση σε σπερμα που αποκλειει καποιες αρρωστιες)

Μηπως σου δειχνουν φωτογραφιες και διαλεγεις???
Μηπως λες φερε μου ενα ψηλο ξανθο με γαλαζια ματια??

Το πιο πιθανον ειναι να παρεις σπερμα απο υγιη αντρα αλλα ομορφο πως γινεται αυτο????

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Remedy καταλαβαίνω τα επιχειρήματά σου. Δεν σου κρύβω πως και γω τα σκέφτομαι. Από την άλλη, αν βρω έναν άνθρωπο που να ταιριάζω αλλά σε πολύ μεγάλη ηλικία? Έθεσα ένα ερώτημα στον εαυτό μου. Αναρωτήθηκα τι θα προτιμούσα αν έπρεπε να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε έναν σύζυγο ή σε ένα παιδί. Επέλεξα ασυζητητί το παιδί.


Γιατί εν προκειμένω, μιλάμε αφενός για μια πιθανότητα που ο φόβος σου, λογικότατα, την κάνει βεβαιότητα. 
Αφετέρου, το δίλημμα που πραγματικά τίθεται, δεν είναι το να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα σε εναν αντρα και ενα παιδί. Μπούρδες. Και στο λεω,γιατί εγω η ίδια σου είπα πριν κανεις το βήμα της εξωσωματικής να ΔΕΙΣ καθαρά την όλη κατάσταση.

Εχεις να διαλέξεις, ανάμεσα στον φυσικό τρόπο, που ενέχει μέσα του το ρίσκο του να μην αποκτήσεις παιδί γιατί δεν θα βρεις τον κατάλληλο σύντροφο, αλλα και την ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΣΗ του να βρεις τον ανθρωπό σου και να πραγματοποιήσετε μαζί τους εαυτούς σας μεσα σε ενα παιδί. 
Και ανάμεσα στον τεχνικό τρόπο, που ενέχει μέσα του την προγραμματισμένη σιγουριά οτι θα αποκτήσεις παιδί και μάλιστα με υψηλών γενετικών προδιαγραφών πατέρα ( προγραμματισμένο κι αυτό), χωρίς όμως αυτό να έχει γίνει με τον φυσικό τρόπο, μεσα απο τη σχέση σου με εναν ανθρωπο, χωρίς να σε ολοκληρώσει ως συζυγο - μανα, χωρίς να δίνει στο παιδί την πληρότητα μιας οικογένειας, αλλα πάντως θα έχεις βάλει για τα καλάτο χέρι σου ωστε να φερεις λίγο πιο πολύ τα πράγματα εκείπου θες, εστω και τεχνητά.
Το πρωτο είναι το άφημα, στην ίδια τη ζωή. Μα συν Αθηνά και χείρα κίνει. Αφήνομαι αλλα γκαζώνω κιόλας, κοιτάζω, ψαχνω, ειμαι ο εαυτός μου και ελπίζω. Κανω ότι καλύτερο μπορώ, δεν εχω παραιτηθεί.
Το δεύτερο σκέλος του διλήμματος είναι ο έλεγχος. Ασφάλεια, ελεγχόμενα πράγματα. Ξεγλιστράω μέσα απο τα ρίσκα που ενωνόμενα με τους φόβους μου με βαραίνουν αλλα και την πιθανότητα να αφεθώ να ΖΗΣΩ ολοκληρωτικά. Συμβιβάζομαι με το μερικό και το προγραμματισμένο.

Αυτές είναι οι επιλογές σου κατά τη δική μου γνώμη και δεν κατακρίνω καμία απο τις δύο.
Απλά θεωρω οτι είναισημαντικό να δεις το αληθινό δίλημμα σε όλο του το βάθος.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> (αφου θα διαλέξεις όμορφο πατέρα)
> 
> ...


Κρινάκι μου, εχω την εντυπωση, χωρις να βαζω το χερι στη φωτιά, οτι βλέπεις και φωτό του δότη. Εξάλλου η ίδια μίλησε για τη σημασία που θα παίξουν τα φαινοτυπικά χαρακτηριστικά στην επιλογή της και θεωρώ οτι θα το έχει ψάξει αρκετα για να το λεει αυτό..

----------


## nektaria78

Μία μητέρα χωρίς υψηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, είναι όχι απαραίτητα κακή μητέρα, αλλά μισή....εδώ γνωστές tv persones που έχουν προβεί σε αυτό το εγχείρημα (όχι βέβαια από τράπεζα σπέρματος, αλλά μιλάμε για μονογονεϊκή οικογένεια)- (βλ. Μιμή Ντενίση και Βάνα Μπάρμπα). σε πολλές συνεντεύξεις τους έχουν αναφερθεί στην έλλειψη της πατρικής φιγούρας στην ζωή των παιδιών τους...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να υπάρχει πατέρας, έστω και από φωτογραφία που λέει ο λόγος...δεν υπάρχει παιδί που να μην θελήσει κάποια στιγμή να καλύψει το κενό της ανυπαρξίας του απόντα γονέα...εσύ τότε τί θα απαντήσεις...?? Το ρίσκο είναι μεγαλύτερο από την ικανοποίηση που θα νιώσεις σαν μητέρα, γιατί από την πρώτη στιγμη που θα κρατήσεις το μωρό σου στην αγκαλιά σου, με το πρώτο πρόσωπο που θα θελήσεις ενστικτωδώς να μοιραστείς αυτή σου την εμπειρία, θα είναι \"ο άνθρωπός σου\"....όσο δυνατή και να αισθάνεσαι τώρα θεωρητικά, στην πράξη τα πράγματα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικά...και εδώ μιλάμε για μία παιδική ψυχή...όλα είναι τόσο ρευστά και εύθραυστα...δείξε λίγη προσοχή στα επόμενα βήματά σου....

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Φαίνεται πάντως πως έχεις κάνει ολόκληρο πλάνο.
> Εχεις προεξοφλησει το γεγονός οτι δεν πρόκειται να βρεις εναν κατάλληλο σύντροφο αλλά και πατέρα.
> Εχεις προεξοφλήσει οτι το παιδί σου θα είναι γενετικά ανωτερο απο εσενα (αφου θα διαλέξεις όμορφο πατέρα)και άρα με μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες ευρεσης συντρόφου.
> Εχεις προγραμματίσει το είδος της μητέρας που θα είσαι, χωρίς να ξέρεις καν πως θα ναι όταν θα νιώσεις το παιδί στα χέρια σου.
> Εχεις προγραμματίσει και ενα ιδεατό σενάριο, το να σου προσάψει το παιδί μόνο την έλλειψη πατέρα. Μην σου πω οτι έχεις ετοιμάσει στο μυαλό σου και ολόκληρη επιχειρηματολογία για το τι θα του πεις, κι εχεις ηδη αρχίσει να ψάχνεις για παιδοψυχολόγο. 
> 
> Σε προβληματίζει κάτι σε όλα αυτά?


Όχι, δεν προβληματίζομαι, γιατί δεν τα έχω κάνει όλα αυτά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Κρινάκι μου, εχω την εντυπωση, χωρις να βαζω το χερι στη φωτιά, οτι βλέπεις και φωτό του δότη. Εξάλλου η ίδια μίλησε για τη σημασία που θα παίξουν τα φαινοτυπικά χαρακτηριστικά στην επιλογή της και θεωρώ οτι θα το έχει ψάξει αρκετα για να το λεει αυτό..



γουερντουλα,
εγω αλλα διαβαζω εδω.....






Η τράπεζα Σπέρματος 

Κάνει ακριβώς αυτό που ακούγεται φυλάσσει και διαθέτει σε κρυοκατάψηξη σπέρμα και άλλους ιστούς τους οποίους θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε αναλλοίωτους και διαθέσιμους για μια μετέπειτα στιγμή ανάγκης.

Οι άλλοι ιστοί που φυλάσσονται σε κρυοκατάψυξη και εχουν άμεση εφαρμογή τώρα στην ιατρική επιστήμη είναι ορχικός ιστός , και ομφαλικό αίμα από νεογνά .

Ο πλέων διαδεδομένος όμως ρόλος της κρυοκατάψυξης στην Ελλάδα είναι η κατάψυξη και διάθεση σπέρματος από δότες σπέρματος για να διατεθεί σε άτεκνα ζευγάρια τα οποία σαν κύριο λόγο της στειρότητας του ζεύγους εχει ο ανδρικός παράγοντας.

Δηλαδή άντρες σεξουαλικά ικανότατοι και σε όλα υγιέστατοι εχουν προβλημα παραγωγής σπέρματος και το υγρό της εκσπερμάτωσης τους δεν περιέχει τίποτα άλλο από προστατικό υγρό και καθόλου σπέρμα.

Ο ρόλος του δοτή σπέρματος είναι τόσο σημαντικός και πολλές φορές μεγαλύτερης ζωτικής σημασίας από αυτό του δοτή αίματος.

Η δωρεά σπέρματος είναι μια ανθρωπιστική πράξη αγάπης και εκτίμησης του συνάνθρωπου μας ο οποίος θέλει να ολοκληρώσει την οικογενειακή του ευτυχία με το να απόκτηση παιδία τα οποία θα μεγαλώσει σαν αποτέλεσμα του γάμου του με την σύντροφο του.

Ο νομοθέτης αλλά και η επιστημονική κοινότητα έλαβαν τα μέτρα τους και προστατεύονται απόλυτος τόσο ο δότης σπέρματος όσο και ο παραλήπτης σπέρματος.

Η παγκόσμια οργάνωση υγείας εχει θέσπιση το πλαίσιο μέσα στο οποιο τόσο οι τράπεζες σπέρματος αλλά και όλοι οι λειτουργοί υγείας που εμπλέκονται σε αυτό το λεπτό θέμα της υποβοηθούμενης αναπαραγωγής να γίνονται όλα με ταξί , ασφάλεια νομική κοινωνική αλλά και από απόψεως υγείας.

Η προϋπόθεση για κάποιον να γινει δοτής σπέρματος είναι η ακόλουθη.

Πρεπει να είναι ενήλικας και να εχει αποδεδειγμένοι την γονιμότητα του , δηλαδή μια γυναίκα πρόσφατα να εχει μήνη έγκυος μια φυσιολογική εγκυμοσύνη.

Να είναι πρόθυμος να υποστεί μια ιατρική εξέταση τόσο από απόψεως πλήρους ιστορικού, αλλά και αιματολογικής και ιατρικής για να συλλέξουν οι επιστήμονες του κέντρου γονιμότητας η της τράπεζας σπέρματος όλες τις πληροφορίες που χρειάζονται.

Ελέγχουμε την κατάσταση της ψυχικής και σωματικής υγείας του δοτή και το κληρονομικό και οικογενειακό ιστορικό για όλες της κληρονομουμένε ασθένειες η και ψυχικές καταστάσεις.

Ελέγχουμε την κατάσταση του σπέρματος Ετσι ώστε να συλλέγουμε σπέρμα το οποιο να μπορει να μπει στην διαδικασία της κρυοκατάψυξης και να βγει από αυτή διατηρώντας την ικανότητα του να γονιμοποιήσει ωάρια.

Ελέγχουμε επίσης και την απαραίτητη καθαρότητα του από μεταδιδόμενες ασθένειες και μολύνσεις , πρεπει να είναι ελεύθερο από κόκκους μικρόβια βακητιρίδια παράσιτα και ότι άλλο μπορει να μεταφερθεί στην γυναίκα την οποία θα γονιμοποιήσει

Ελέγχουμε και το αίμα του δοτή ετσι ώστε να είμαστε όσο το δυνατό γίνετε ότι αυτός δεν είναι φορέας καμίας νόσου από ιούς όπως AIDS ,ΗΠΑΤΙΤΙΔΑ και ότι άλλο μπορει να ελεγχθεί.

Υπαρχουν και γονιδιακές καταστάσεις που μπορούν να ελεηθούν και όσες υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να ελέγξου ελέγχονται.

Το σπέρμα διατηρείτε στην τράπεζα για έξη μήνες και αφου επανελέγξει ο δοτής και βεβαιωθούμε ότι δεν είναι φορέας κάποιου νοσήματος ελευθερώνουμε το σπέρμα για χρήση.

Οι παραλήπτες του σπέρματος γνωρίζουν ότι η τράπεζα έλαβε όλα τα μέτρα ετσι ώστε το σπέρμα να είναι ασφαλές για αυτούς.

Μπορούν να γνωρίσουν όλα τα χαρακτηριστικά του δοτή και αρκετά για τον χαρακτήρα του , *αλλά δεν μπορούν να γνωρίζουν ποτέ ποίος είναι ο δοτής όπως ούτε και αυτός μπορει ποτέ να γνωρίζει η να μαθει σε ποιους δόθηκε το σπέρμα του.* 

Ο δότης μπορει να γνωρίσει όταν κάποιο παιδί εχει γεννηθεί σαν αποτέλεσμα της δικής του δωρεάς και εάν επιθυμεί και μόνο τότε μπορει να επανενταχθεί στο πρόγραμμα δοτή σπέρματος .

Όπως όλες οι τράπεζες σπέρματος δεν επιτρέπουμε την γέννηση περισσότερων των δυο παιδιών στην ίδια πόλη από τον ίδιο δοτή σπέρματος.

Το σπέρμα του δοτή μπορει να ταξιδεύσει σε όλη την υφήλιο γιατί πάντοτε υπάρχει ανάγκη για σπέρμα σε όλο το κόσμο και οι Έλληνες της διασποράς μπορούν να περνούν σπέρμα από την τράπεζα μας.

Οι δότες σπέρματος δεν πληρώνονται για την δωρεά σπέρματος γιατί όπως και η δωρεά αίματος είναι ανεκτίμητης χρηματικής άξιας , βοηθάς κάποιον να αποκτήσει ένα παιδί χωρίς να διαταραχθεί ο γάμος του, λαμβάνουν όμως για την κάθε φορά που θα μας δώσουν σπέρμα μια αμοιβή για τα έξοδα τους , προσέρχονται μια πρωτη φορά όποτε και γίνονται όλες οι προκαταρτικές εξετάσεις και η αιμοληψία , επανέρχονται για να πάρουν και αυτοί την απάντηση του ελέγχου , ενας πλήρης έλεγχος υγείας δωρεάν από την τράπεζα σπέρματος, εάν τα αποτελέσματα είναι όλα καλά και θα μπουν στο πρόγραμμα μας , αυτοί υπογράφουν ένα ιδιωτικό νομικό έγγραφο .

Επανέρχονται σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα για έξι μήνες , όλο αυτό το διάστημα που μας δίνουν πέραμα υποχρεούνται να τηρούν τους κανόνες υγιεινής αλλά και σεξουαλικής συμπεριφοράς που τους υποδεικνύουμε. Σε έξι μήνες από την πρωτη φορά που έδωσαν σπέρμα ελευθερώνετε το σπέρματος για χρήση και τότε πληρώνονται για την αμοιβή που συμφωνήθηκε. 

Είναι μια αρκετά σημαντικοί και καλά ελεγμένη διαδικασία αλλά πιστέψετε με είναι μια πολύ χρήσιμος και αναγκαία πράξη αγάπης η οποία εχει και τα οφέλη της για τον δοτή που δεν είναι μόνο τα οικονομικα , τα οποία στο τέλος το πόσο που παίρνουν αίνε αρκετά σημαντικό.

http://www.womanshealth.gr/showArticle.php?articleid=84



Αρα η ληπτρια μητερα δεν θα γνωριζει αν ο πατερας ειναι κουκλος η στραβοκανης. Πχ θα μπορουσα να ειμαι και εγω... :P (φτου κακα)
Οποτε τα περιθωρια του να παρει ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα (εφοσον η φιλη μας το επιθυμει σαν ορο) ειναι ενα παιχνιδι τυχης.


Επιπλεον κανωντας τον συνηγορο του διαβολου ενα ο δωρητης εχει ενα γιο και η ληπτρια κανει μια κορη, τυχει και βρεθουν και ερωτευτουν ειναι σαφεστατη η συνεχεια....
Μου αρεσει να στηνω δυσκολα σεναρια για αυτο το λεω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Φαίνεται πάντως πως έχεις κάνει ολόκληρο πλάνο.
> Εχεις προεξοφλησει το γεγονός οτι δεν πρόκειται να βρεις εναν κατάλληλο σύντροφο αλλά και πατέρα.
> Εχεις προεξοφλήσει οτι το παιδί σου θα είναι γενετικά ανωτερο απο εσενα (αφου θα διαλέξεις όμορφο πατέρα)και άρα με μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες ευρεσης συντρόφου.
> ...


Χαιρομαι....

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν ειναι τεχνικες, ειναι σταση ζωης...



Την ίδια στάση ζωής έχουν φίλες μου που δημιουργούν σχέσεις με παντρεμένους. Προτιμούν να περνούν τα χρόνια και να παραμυθιάζονται από διάφορους παρά να κοιτάξουν να φτιάξουν την ζωή τους. Η new age στάση ζωής δεν με εκφράζει καθόλου. Προτιμώ την κοινή λογική.

----------


## lisa71

Krino έτσι είναι περίπου τα πράγματα όσον αφορά τον δότη. Όμως η Δανία δίνει και φωτογραφίες του δότη. Υπάρχουν τράπεζες σπέρματος στην Ελλάδα, οι οποίες προμηθεύονται από Δανία, και έχουν φωτογραφίες στην διάθεσή τους.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> Και γιατί να είναι παχουλός με συμπαθητικό πρόσωπο και να μην είναι ωραίος? Δηλαδή τα \"τέρατα\" πρέπει να ζευγαρώνουν μεταξύ τους? Σκέφτηκες πως μπορεί να θέλω καλύτερα γονίδια για το παιδί μου? Συνήθως οι ωραίοι/ες έχουν πέραση, γιατί όλοι κοιτάμε τα φαινοτυπικά χαρακτηριστικά ως δείγμα καλής υγείας και γονιδίων. Γιατί το παιδί μου να μην έχει 50% περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βγει καλύτερο από μένα?


Το συγκεκριμενο σχόλιο της λιζας μεμπερδεψε μάλλον κρίνο μου. Με εκανε να σκεφτώ οτι η κοπέλα μας εδω το εχει ψαξει πολύ και ξέρει τι λεεί.

----------


## weird

Λιζα μου μπορει να παρεξηγούμαι, αλλα οτι λεω στο λεω για καλο οχι για να κανω την εξυπνη..
Ολο το βαρος που ριχνεις στην ομορφια και στην μη ανευρεση συντρόφου, η παραιτηση σου, αυτα με προβληματισαν σαν εξωτερικό παρατηρητη.

----------


## krino

Αν τελικα δεν μπορεσεις να δεις φωτογραφιες του δοτη τι θα κανεις?

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Αν τελικα δεν μπορεσεις να δεις φωτογραφιες του δοτη τι θα κανεις?


Έχω δει...

Αλλά και να μην είχα δει, θα άφηνα το ένστικτό μου να επιλέξει.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν ειναι τεχνικες, ειναι σταση ζωης...
> 
> 
> ...


Μην διαστρεβλώνεις τα πράγματα.
Ταυτίζεις αυτό που σου λέει η Ρεμεντι με αυτά που κάνουν οι φίλες σου?
Μα καλή μου, καμια σχέσεη το ενα με το άλλο. Αυθαίρετα τα συνδέεις στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Λιζα μου μπορει να παρεξηγούμαι, αλλα οτι λεω στο λεω για καλο οχι για να κανω την εξυπνη..
> Ολο το βαρος που ριχνεις στην ομορφια και στην μη ανευρεση συντρόφου, η παραιτηση σου, αυτα με προβληματισαν σαν εξωτερικό παρατηρητη.


Δεν σε παρεξηγώ. Μου αρέσει η γόνιμη αντιπαράθεση. Αυτά όλα που έγραψα είναι η απόλυτη αλήθεια. Είναι σκέψεις που στην πραγματική ζωή 2 άτομα τις γνωρίζουν. Ήθελα να ακούσω και κάτι διαφορετικό.

Προβληματίζεσαι για αυτά που λέω ή γιατί είμαι οπαδός της κοινής λογικής?

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. Αντί να βάλουν κάποιες την κοινή λογική και να σκεφτούν την πορεία τους, αρχίζουν τις αμπελοφιλοσοφίες του στυλ \"θέλω να ζήσω κι ας κάνω λάθος\" , \"ακολουθώ το ποτάμι της ζωής\" κτλ. 

Γιατί να αφήσω τα πράγματα στην τύχη? Γιατί να μην εκμεταλλευτώ την επιστήμη? Γιατί να ρισκάρω σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα? Αλλωστε δεν ανακάλυψα εγώ την πυρίτιδα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Λιζα μου μπορει να παρεξηγούμαι, αλλα οτι λεω στο λεω για καλο οχι για να κανω την εξυπνη..
> Ολο το βαρος που ριχνεις στην ομορφια και στην μη ανευρεση συντρόφου, η παραιτηση σου, αυτα με προβληματισαν σαν εξωτερικό παρατηρητη.
> 
> ...


Δεν προβληματίζομαι για την κοινή λογική σου, αλλα για το οτι βλέπω παρα ταύτα να οδηγείσαι ενίοτε σε συμπεράσματα άλογα για τη δική μου λογική. Ελπίζω να μην εντάξεις στην τελευταία στην περιοχή εκτός της κοινής λογικής, αλλα ακόμα και να το πράξεις, χαίρομαι που θα με ακουσεις οτι εχω να πω. 
Φυσικά και με προβληματισαν αυτά που λες στα θεματα που σου ανέφερα πιο πάνω. (παραίτηση, ομορφια, φοβος απόρριψης)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> Αν τελικα δεν μπορεσεις να δεις φωτογραφιες του δοτη τι θα κανεις?
> 
> 
> ...


μαλλον εννοεις την cryos bank και οχι στην δανια οπως ειπες αλλα ενα παραρτημα στην αμερικη.
Γιατι στην δανια δεν μπορεις να δεις φωτο παρα μονο να παρεις καποιες τυπικες πληροφοριες.


Our donors are registered with race, ethnicity, eye colour, hair colour, weight, heigh, education and blood group. But we only give this information to clinics. This could be donor lists, online access to our Donor Search Donor Characteristic &amp; Quarantine Release form, etc.
Cryos International - Denmark is organised like \"whole sale\" or \"factory\". We only service clinics.
If you want information about the donors you must contact the clinic where you are treated. It is up to the clinic what policy they have about what kind of information they forward.
If you know that it is important for you to have access to donor lists, extended profiles about donor, photo of donor, etc. you should contact our New York department. They are organised to service patients directly as all other american sperm banks are.
In Denmark (and Europe) it is custom that the clinic chooses the donor.
*Two different systems. Two different cultures.* 


http://dk.cryosinternational.com/information/questions--answers/donor-semen.aspx#2092






Πηγαινωντας στο αμερικανικο τμημα,
χανεις τα πασχαλια.....

http://ny.cryosinternational.com/our-donors.aspx


Ελεος!
Στην αμερικη τελικα μπορεις να αγορασεις και να παραγγειλεις τα παντα......
Ακομα και την μιζερια σου!


ΥΓ... δεν μπορεσα να προχωρησω παραπερα σε πληροφοριες και φωτο, εκει πρεπει να αρχιζεις να τα ακουμπας, μαλλον χοντρα.


και εδω ενα δειγμα,
http://ny.cryosinternational.com/our-donors/arve.aspx
ψηλος, ξανθος με γαλανα ματια και μαστερ στις πολιτικες επιστημες!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό που κάνουν η φίλες σου,δεν εκφράζει την φιλοσοφία που σου αναλύθηκε παραπάνω.
Το να αφηνεσαι εκει που πρέπει χωρίς να γίνεσαι έρμαιο, να ζεις με ρίσκο γιατί δεν περνούν ολα απ το χέρι μας (εστω με τον φυσικό τρόπο αν το πάμε) , δεν σημαίνει οτι ζεις ανέυθυνα όπως οι φίλες σου, ή οτι κάνεις κακής ποιότητας έπιλογές.
Δεν είναι θεμα ρομαντισμού αγαπητή.
Ειναι θέμα ενός ρεαλισμού που υπερβαίνει τα δικα΄σου όρια αντίληψης του πρακτικού και της κοινής λογικής.

----------


## krino

και ας βαλω και εγω την απορια μου,

Αν θελω να γινω πατερας και ψαχνω για ωαριο τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο???


Παω να πλυνω τα πιατα και στο μεταξυ αν εχει κανεις καμια απαντηση, ας την ριξει.

----------


## weird

Είπαμε, επιλέγεις αναμεσα στο φυσικό και το τεχνητό.
Το φυσικό δεν έχει το εγγυημένο αποτέλεσμα.
Απο την άλλη, άλλες χάρες και προοπτικές έχει κάτι το φυσικό.

Καποιος άλλος, λειτουργώντας με την κοινή λογική του κι αυτός, θα ελεγε ότι , για ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα, δεν θέλω να κάνω ενα τέτοιο εγχείρημα εξωσωματικής, αφού οι αλλοιώσεις της φυσικής ροής των πραγμάτων θα μου στοιχήσουν πολύ περισσότερο.

Εσυ ζυγιζεις τη ζωή με την κοινή λογική και το μυαλο σου.
Αλλοι βαζουν μεσα σε αυτά ΚΑΙ το συναισθημα και την ψυχή τους και το βλεπουν αλλοιώτικα.
Οι φίλες σου απο την αλλη μπορει να λειτουργούν κυρίως συναισθηματικά - παρορμητικά, όπως τις περιγράφεις. 

Ειναι θεμιτό ο καθενας να τα βλέπει αναλογα με την φυση του διότι αυτός θα διαχειριστεί την όλη κατάσταση και αυτός θα το αντιμετωπίσει εν τελει. Οποτε εσυ ξερεις τι θα σου καθόταν βαρύ και τι όχι αναλογα με την ερμηνεια σου των πραγματων.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> και ας βαλω και εγω την απορια μου,
> 
> Αν θελω να γινω πατερας και ψαχνω για ωαριο τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο???
> 
> 
> Παω να πλυνω τα πιατα και στο μεταξυ αν εχει κανεις καμια απαντηση, ας την ριξει.


Κρινακι μας δουλεύεις? χεχε

----------


## krino

μπα?
ετσι το εχουμε τωρα???

οι γυναικες μπορουν να εχουν τετοια δικαιωματα αλλα οι αντρες οχι ετσι???
α και σας δουλευω κιολας....

δημοκρατια σου λεει ο αλλος.
:P

----------


## zinovia

Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι η λιζα θα πρεπει να νοιωθει πολυ μονη.Με την οικογενεια της οχι και πολλα-πολλα,με ανδρα,εχει ο Θεος οταν μεγαλωσω θα βρω εναν γερο -δεν χρειαζεται να τον γουσταρω κιολας- θα ειναι πατρικη φιγουρα και για μενα και για το παιδι.οι φιλες της δεν την πολυκαταλαβαινουν και της συστηνουν αδιαφορους ανδρες(ειμαι σιγουρη οτι τον ειχες απορριψει πολυ πριν σε απορριψει αυτος)...Και τωρα νοιωθει οτι ειναι ετοιμη να φερει στον κοσμο τον μονο ανθρωπο στον οποιο θα δωσει και θα παρει αγαπη..το παιδι της..

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Μιλώ για ελληνικές τράπεζες σπέρματος, οι οποίες αγοράζουν από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Σπέρματος. Κύριος προμηθευτής της Ευρωπαϊκής Τράπεζας είναι η Δανία. Η Cryos Bank είναι ιδιωτική και δεν έχει σχέση με την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα Σπέρματος.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> και ας βαλω και εγω την απορια μου,
> 
> Αν θελω να γινω πατερας και ψαχνω για ωαριο τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο???
> 
> 
> Παω να πλυνω τα πιατα και στο μεταξυ αν εχει κανεις καμια απαντηση, ας την ριξει.


Εγώ νόμιζα πως υπήρχαν ωάρια!!!!!!!!
Κ ότι μπορει να το κυοφορήσει κάποια γυναίκα που θα διαλέξεις απλά γι\'αυτό το σκοπό!!!!!!
Ξέρω περίπτωση κοπέλας που έφερε στον κόσμο παιδί της αδερφής της επειδή εκείνη δε μπορούσε.Κάπου-σε μια παρέα-κάποτε το είχα ακούσει κ μου έκανε πολύ εντύπωση.
Δεν υπάρχουν????

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> και ας βαλω και εγω την απορια μου,
> 
> Αν θελω να γινω πατερας και ψαχνω για ωαριο τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο???
> ...


Είπα μάλλον μεγάλη χαζομάρα ε?:P

----------


## krino

Μαλλον,
γιατι εδω παιζει θεμα οτι η κυοφορων εχει ανεξαντλητα δικαιωματα στο παιδι.

Βεβαια μπορεις να βρεις μια γυναικα και ενδεχωμενα με ενα συμφωνηθεν ποσο να κανει το ψυχικο.
Δεν ξερω αν στεκουν νομικα το να κανεις συμβολαιο για να μην εχει κανενα δικαιωμα πανω στο παιδι απο την στιγμη που θα το γεννησει.

Βλεπεις απο την αναποδη, αμα η γυναικα παρει σπερμα και μεινει εγκυος απο ανωνυμο δοτη, τοτε εχει την απολυτη κηδεμονια...
Νομικα δεν μου κανει ισοτιμο αλλα τεσπα.

----------


## Arsi

Άστα να πάνε...κ συμβόλαιο να γίνεται...ποιος βαστάει τη μάνα που θέλει το παιδί της...
Μεγάλος πονοκέφαλος.
Αποκλείεται να γίνεται.Κ να φτιάξουν τράπεζα ωαρίων θα έχουν 1 πελάτη στα 5 χρόνια...
Πολύ μεγάλη βλακεία σκέψη έκανα!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zinovia

Αχ βρε παιδια,το ζητουμενο ειναι να ζουμε τη ζωη μας παρεα με τους συνανθρωπους μας, να επικοινωνουμε να νοιωθουμε ανθρωπους διπλα μας και εμεις ψαχνουμε να βρουμε τροπους να απομονωθουμε περισσοτερο.Το προβλημα ειναι η επικοινωνια και η ανθρωπινη επαφη και οχι πως θα κανουμε τα παντα μονοι μας...

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by aimilia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lisa το ότι ο τύπος σε θεώρησε μέτριας εμφάνισης δεν σημαίνει πως είσαι όντως μέτρια επειδή το είπε εκείνος.

Γιατί μπορεί εσύ να τον είδες ως τον Λάκη τον γλυκούλη αλλά άμα τον έβλεπα εγώ να έκανα εμετό που λέει ο λόγος! 

Που και εμετό να έκανα, έχω τρόπους και δεν πάω σαν την κυρα Κατίνα μπροστά στην κοπέλα που μου \"προξενεύουν\" να ψιθυρίσω τέτοια χοντράδα στο αυτί της φίλης της.

Κοινώς γλίτωσες από άλλον έναν μ...κα που θεωρεί τον εαυτό του Tom Cruise και είναι και αγενής!

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by krino_
> και ας βαλω και εγω την απορια μου,
> 
> Αν θελω να γινω πατερας και ψαχνω για ωαριο τι μπορω να κανω για αυτο???
> 
> 
> Παω να πλυνω τα πιατα και στο μεταξυ αν εχει κανεις καμια απαντηση, ας την ριξει.


Μετά από δύο εγκυμοσύνες, προσφέρομαι να σου δωρίσω το δικό μου ωάριο το οποίο είναι -αποδεδειγμένα-κάτι παραπάνω από turbo...με φτύνεις και αναπαράγομαι αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!

----------


## krino

οκ θα σε εχουμε στα υποψην...

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by aimilia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Χαχαχα! Καλημέρα! Μου έφτιαξες την ημέρα! Να΄σαι καλά!

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by aimilia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Χάρηκα που σ έκανα να γελάσεις και λυπάμαι που εκτός από ωάρια δεν έχω και turbo σπερματοζωάρια να σου δωρίσω όπως στον krino.

Υποψιάζομαι όμως πως μάλλον αυτή η μέρα δεν θα αργήσει...έτσι όπως πάνε τα πράγματα στην προσωπική μου ζωή σε λίγο θα αρχίσω να αναπαράγομαι μόνη μου σαν τις αμοιβάδες :P

----------


## lisa71

Χεχε!

----------


## Empneustns

Υπαρχει και το one night stand.Αντε βρε λιζα,κουνησου και εσυ λιγο ;)

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> Υπαρχει και το one night stand.Αντε βρε λιζα,κουνησου και εσυ λιγο ;)


Τί να της κάνει το one night stand;

Η lisa τώρα χρειάζεται one child stand για να ρθει στα ίσα της :P

----------


## Empneustns

αιμιλια αν γινει καλα το ιδιο ειναι ;) και θα ευχαριστηθει και τη διαδικασια

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αιμιλια αν γινει καλα το ιδιο ειναι ;) και θα ευχαριστηθει και τη διαδικασια


Φοβάμαι τα αφροδίσια νοσήματα.

----------


## Remedy

και πολυ καλα κανεις και τα φοβασαι!

σιγουρα οταν βρισκεσαι σε μια τοσο οριακη στιγμη της ζωης σου, ετοιμη για μια τετοια αποφαση σαν αυτη που μας περιεγραψες, το να συναντησεις τον ποντιο james dean σε ταξιτζη δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο που μπορει να σου συμβει και ισως να ισχυροποιει την αποφαση σου, αλλα εγω δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κρινεις απο τον καθε (μη πω) που βρισκεται στον δρομο σου..
ακομα κι αν ο καλλονος αυτος σε ειδε σαν μετρια σε εμφανιση,θεωρω πολυ πιθανο , η εμφανιση σου να ηταν το μονο που ηταν σε θεση να εκτιμησει (απ τα 170 εκατοστα του) κι οτι το καλη και εξυπνη το ειπε για να πει κατι...

----------


## aimilia

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> και πολυ καλα κανεις και τα φοβασαι!
> 
> σιγουρα οταν βρισκεσαι σε μια τοσο οριακη στιγμη της ζωης σου, ετοιμη για μια τετοια αποφαση σαν αυτη που μας περιεγραψες, το να συναντησεις τον ποντιο james dean σε ταξιτζη δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο που μπορει να σου συμβει και ισως να ισχυροποιει την αποφαση σου, αλλα εγω δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να κρινεις απο τον καθε (μη πω) που βρισκεται στον δρομο σου..
> ακομα κι αν ο καλλονος αυτος σε ειδε σαν μετρια σε εμφανιση,θεωρω πολυ πιθανο , η εμφανιση σου να ηταν το μονο που ηταν σε θεση να εκτιμησει (απ τα 170 εκατοστα του) κι οτι το καλη και εξυπνη το ειπε για να πει κατι...


Ακριβώς!!!!

----------


## Empneustns

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> αιμιλια αν γινει καλα το ιδιο ειναι ;) και θα ευχαριστηθει και τη διαδικασια
> 
> 
> Φοβάμαι τα αφροδίσια νοσήματα.


θα σου λεγα να χρησιμοποιησεις προφυλακτικο αλλα μετα δεν ..... ;) αμαν βρε λιζα,ο πιο δυσκολος πελατης εισαι χεχε

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> Μαλλον,
> γιατι εδω παιζει θεμα οτι η κυοφορων εχει ανεξαντλητα δικαιωματα στο παιδι.
> 
> Βεβαια μπορεις να βρεις μια γυναικα και ενδεχωμενα με ενα συμφωνηθεν ποσο να κανει το ψυχικο.
> Δεν ξερω αν στεκουν νομικα το να κανεις συμβολαιο για να μην εχει κανενα δικαιωμα πανω στο παιδι απο την στιγμη που θα το γεννησει.
> 
> Βλεπεις απο την αναποδη, αμα η γυναικα παρει σπερμα και μεινει εγκυος απο ανωνυμο δοτη, τοτε εχει την απολυτη κηδεμονια...
> Νομικα δεν μου κανει ισοτιμο αλλα τεσπα.


Μιλάτε για το θεσμότ ης παρένθετης μητρότητας, βάσει αυτού, μια γυναίκα που έχει ιατρικό πρόβλημα στο να κυοφορήσει μπορεί να συμφωνήσει με μία άλλη, να κυοφορήσει εκείνη τα δικά της ωάρια , με νόμιμη συμφωνία, επικυρωμένη απο δικαστική απόφαση, ΧΩΡΙΣ , λεει ο νόμος, χρηματικό ανταλλαγμα( που φυσικά υπάρχει στην πράξη τις περισσοτερες φορές).
Η κυοφο΄ρούσα έχει δικαίωμα να ασκήσει αγωγή διεκδίκησης της μητρότητας μέσα σε ένα εξάμηνο μετά τον τοκετό, αποδεικνύοντας ότι το παιδί προέρχεται απο δικό της ωάριο, ειδάλλως, το τέκνο θεωρείται τέκνο υιοθετημένο απο την άλλη γιναίκα που προμήθευσε τα ωάρια. 
Ο θεσμός αυτός είναι τελείος διαφορετικός απο εκείνον της τεχνητης γονιμοποίησης απο δότη σπέρματος. Λόγω και της ανωνυμίας του δότη, δεν πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να διεκδικήσει κάποια δικαιώματα πάνω στο παιδί, χωρίς πάντως να είμαι ενήμερη για το ακριβές νομικό καθεστώς.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by aimilia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν μπορείς να πεις πάντως, έχει πολύ σφαιρική αντίληψη ο ταξιτζής... Ας του πει καποιος οτι η γυναικεία γοητεία δεν μετριέται με ταρίφά την εμφάνιση.... Κοίτα, ο καθένας κρίνει υποκειμενικά και με βάση τα κριτήρια πυο του υπαγορεύει η ποιότητα της ιδιοσυγκρασίας του..

----------


## krino

οχι αλλιως το εννοουσα,
ας πουμε οτι δεν εχουμε γυναικα, αλλα θελουμε παιδι.
(το αναποδο δηλαδη απο οτι συζηταμε εδω)
Αυτο πως λεγεται και πως προβλεπεται νομικα???

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by aimilia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> Υπαρχει και το one night stand.Αντε βρε λιζα,κουνησου και εσυ λιγο ;)
> 
> 
> ...


χαχαχαχαχαχαα!!! Α ρε εμιλάκι! Με εκανες και γέλασα και εχω και τις μαυρες μου ;)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οχι αλλιως το εννοουσα,
> ας πουμε οτι δεν εχουμε γυναικα, αλλα θελουμε παιδι.
> (το αναποδο δηλαδη απο οτι συζηταμε εδω)
> Αυτο πως λεγεται και πως προβλεπεται νομικα???


 Χμμμμ μόλις τελειώσα το γραφείο για να πέσω πάλι με τα μούτρα στα νομικα! χχαχαχαα το χει η μοίρα μου...
Λοιπόν, άντρας μόνος, (λόγω μέτριας εμφάνισης θες, λόγω ατυχίας) θέλει να μεγαλώσει ένα παιδί.... 
Εχουμε και λέμε.
1. Μόνος του? Λίγο δύσκολο για τα συντηρητικά δεδομένα της κοινωνίας μας, αντε μάνα παει κι ερχεται αλλα πατέρας...
2. Ποιανής το παιδί?
3. Σε ποιανής τη μήτρα?
( προσθέτω εδω οτι δεν εχω ιδέα για το τι ισχύει νομικά για το θέμα αυτό).
Αρα, η γυναίκα που θέλει να αποκτήσει ένα παιδί μόνη έχει 3 ατού.
δικό της ωάριο,
δική της μήτρα,
το ρόλο της ΜΑΝΑΣ που είναι ψυχικοσυναισθηματικα συνδεδεμενος με την ανατροφή του παιδιού ως ΚΥΡΙΟΣ και πρωτευων ρόλος, επομένως και κοινωνικη ( και άρα νομική ) αποδοχή.
Απεναντίας ο άντρας που είναι σαν την καλαμιά στον κάμπο και θέλει να τεκνοποιήσει μου ακούγεται σαν... τον Αλβανο τουρίστα ή... τους ασυνόδευτους που δεν μπορούν να μπουν μέσα στο κλαμπ... χε χε
Εχει σπέρμα 
Δεν εχει μητρα 
Δεν έχει τον τρίτο σύνδεσμο που αναφέρθηκε με το παιδί.

Μητρα &gt; μητρότητα &gt; γυναίκα.....
Του λείπει δηλαδή κάτι πολύ βασικό.
Ισως τα πράγαμτα να είναι διαφορετικά για τα γκει ζευγαρια :)

----------


## weird

βέβαια, με τις τρέχουσες εξελίξεις (βλ. παρένθετη μητρότητα) το πεδίο θα αλλάξει ριζικά... Κι έτσι δεν θα διερωτόμαστε μόνο ποιανού είναι βρε γυναίκα το παιδί( εχοντας ως δεδομένο οτι είναι δικό σου γυναίκα αφου το γέννησες)..
Αλλα θα αναρωτιόμαστε και ποιανής είναι το παιδί...
Αυτής που το κυοφόρησε ή αυτης που έδωσε το γεννετικό υλικό?
οπότε ίσως το σπερμα αρχίσει να πλησιάζει κάπως ως προς τη βαρύτητά του στην όλη διαδικασία το ωάριο. Λεμε τώρα...
Και καλα ξεμπερδέματα!!

----------


## krino

δεν με πολυφωτισες,
εδω αποδεικνυεται οτι ενας αντρας μπορει να δινει το σπερμα του και να κανει παιδια μια γυναικα, ενω το αναποδο δεν παιζει.

Βλεπεις καμια αντιφαση σε ολο αυτο?

----------


## weird

Είναι σαν να μου λες να συγκρίνω τα μίλα με τα πορτοκάλια... τον άντρα με τη γυναίκα, το ωάριο και τη μήτρα με το σπέρμα.. αυτό ήθελα να πω μέσα απο τα λεγόμενά μου.
Οι καταστάσεις είναι ανόμοιες και δεν έχουνε εξισωθεί, τουλάχιστον ακόμα.

----------


## weird

Πιστεύω στην βιολογική υπεροχή του ωαρίου στα θέματα μητρότητας λόγω του οτι συνδέεται και με τη μήτρα. Αν μέσω της επιστήμης αποσυνδεθεί η μητρότητα απο την κυοφορία, τότε ίσως να μιλήσουμε με νέα μέτρα και σταθμά.
Αν και δύσκολο να αλλάξει το συλλογικό κοινωνικό ασυνείδητο σχετικά με τη σύνδεση ανάμεσα στη Μανα και το Παιδί.

----------


## krino

αμα σου πω οτι δεν καταλαβα τιποτα σε οτι ρωτησα τι θα μου πεις??

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> δεν με πολυφωτισες,
> εδω αποδεικνυεται οτι ενας αντρας μπορει να δινει το σπερμα του και να κανει παιδια μια γυναικα, ενω το αναποδο δεν παιζει.
> 
> Βλεπεις καμια αντιφαση σε ολο αυτο?


Οχι.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by krino_
> δεν με πολυφωτισες,
> εδω αποδεικνυεται οτι ενας αντρας μπορει να δινει το σπερμα του και να κανει παιδια μια γυναικα, ενω το αναποδο δεν παιζει.
> 
> Βλεπεις καμια αντιφαση σε ολο αυτο?


μα, ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να δωσει το ωαριο της...το θεμα ειναι ποια γυναικα ΘΕΛΕΙ να το δωσει! ξερεις τι επιπονη διαδικασια απαιτειται για να δωθει ενα ωαριο? καμια σχεση με την χαριτωμενη διαδικασια δωρεας σπερματος....εαν το σπερμα δινοταν με την ιδια διαδικασια να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα υπηρχαν δωρητες σπερματος..
αυτο, μαζι με το γεγονος, οτι ενα ωαριο κι ενα σπερμα δεν κανουν το παιδι αλλα χρειαζεται και μητρα(αντε και στο δωσε το ωαριο οπως δινεις εσυ το σπερμα...που θα το βαλεις?στον φουρνο?), 
, κανουν τον πιθανο πατερα μαλλον αδυναμο για τετοιου ειδους διεκδικησεις...
βλεπεις η ουσιαστικη ανισοτητα ανδρων και γυναικων στο θεμα της μητροτητας, δεν σταθηκε δυνατον μεχρι τωρα να εξομαλυνθει νομικα, κρατωντας και τις αρχες του σεβασμου των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων...
στο μελλον, ποιος ξερει....

----------


## krino

σεβασμου ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων??
με ποιο τροπο??


επειδη το σπερμα βγαινει πανω κατω οπως το κατουρημα,
θεωρειται σεβασμος στα ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα???

Εδω περασαμε πλεον απο το αν ειναι σωστο η οχι ενα γονεας να μεγαλωνει ενα παιδι μονος- μονη. 
Αντε και ειναι.
Αρκει να ειναι γυναικα.
Σοβαρος σεβασμος λοιπον....
Απλα την φαγαμε την ηττα και εληξε το θεμα.

----------


## Remedy

ο σεβασμος των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων εχει να κανει με το οτι δεν μπορεις να υποχρεωσεις μια γυναικα να σου δωσει ωαριο και να σου γεννησει παιδι κι αυτο το παιδι να ειναι δικο σου κι οχι δικο τησ...κι αυτο γιατι συμμετεχει τοσο δραματικα σε αυτη τη διαδικασια...ενω ενας αντρας,απο την στιγμη που θα δωσει το σπερμα του, μπορει να μην το εχει δει ΚΑΝ ουτε αυτο το σπερμα οχι το παιδι, δεν χρειαζεται να συμμετεχει σε καμια αλλη διαδικασια ουτε σωματικα ουτε συναισθηματικα και να ειναι δωρητης...
δεν σου ειναι φανερη και αγεφυρωτη αυτη η διαφορα?

----------


## krino

εσενα δεν σου ειναι ολοφανερο οτι αμα δεν δωσει ο αντρας το σπερμα του,
η γυναικα δεν κανει ουτε κουνουπιδι??



ααα ναι να μην ξεχασω,
υπαρχει και ο κρινος αν παει τοσο χαλια....

----------


## Remedy

φυσικα και ισχυει αυτο που λες,
αυτο που σου λεω εγω ομως ειναι οτι ο βαθμος δυσκολια του να δωσεις σπερμασε σχεση με το να δωσεις ωαριο και ο βαθμος πονου και συναισθηματικης και σωματικης εμπλοκης μιας γυναικαςκαι ενος αντρα στην αντιστοιχη διαδικασια,δεν εχουν καμια σχεση μεταξυ τους...αλλιως θα κανατε κι εσεις μονοι σας παιδια, να εισαι σιγουρος γι αυτο...

οσο για τον κρινο, ισχυει ΗΔΗ....η ντολυ γεννηθηκε με τον κρινο και μπορουν να γεννηθουν και παιδια ετσι..χωρις καν σπερμα...χωρις μητερα ομως δεν εχουν γεννηθει ακομα..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> φυσικα και ισχυει αυτο που λες,
> αυτο που σου λεω εγω ομως ειναι οτι ο βαθμος δυσκολια του να δωσεις σπερμασε σχεση με το να δωσεις ωαριο και ο βαθμος πονου και συναισθηματικης και σωματικης εμπλοκης μιας γυναικαςκαι ενος αντρα στην αντιστοιχη διαδικασια,δεν εχουν καμια σχεση μεταξυ τους...αλλιως θα κανατε κι εσεις μονοι σας παιδια, να εισαι σιγουρος γι αυτο...
> 
> 
> 
> μαστα....
> οποτε επειδη το πραγμα ειναι πιο δυσκολο ας κανουμε το κοροιδο....
> 
> ...

----------


## weird

Krinaki
τι κάνεις τώρα?
Για ποιο λόγο ωρύεσαι?
:ppp
Οπως και να το κάνουμε, το σπέρμα, δεν είναι ίδιο με το ωάριο, ούτε οι κάτοχοί τους...
για πολλούς και διάαααααααφορους λόγους.

----------


## Remedy

δεν κανει κανεις το κοροιδο...
ολοι οι δωρητες σπερματος ειναι εθελοντες...
εγω σου απανταω γιατι δεν βρισκει κανεις και εθελοντριες δοτριες ωαριων και μητρας στην ιδια ποσοτητα ......δεν μπορεις να αναγκασεις καποιον στον εθελοντισμο...ειδικα οταν του προτεινεις κατι τοσο δυσκολο..
αν την βρεις εσυ,με γεια σου με χαρα σου

----------


## Remedy

επι τη ευκαιρια να καταθεσω προσωπικη εμπειρια, σημειο των καιρων μας..
εχω εναν φιλο γυρω στα 40 που ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος.
γνωρισε καποια κοπελα η οποια ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλη αλλα θεωρησε οτι εχει τελειωσει με τις σχεσεις της και δεν της εχουν βγει καλα...καπως οπως η φιλη μας η λιζα(δεν την εχω δει νασας πω αν ειναι μετριας εμφανισης) η κοπελα γνωριζει οτι ο φιλος ειναι γκει...
αποφασισαν να παντρευτουν(!) σε εναν λευκο κατα τα αλλα γαμο,με συγκατοικηση ομως και με σκοπο να κανουν παιδι......εχουν ηδη παντρευτει με πολιτικο γαμο,εχω πολυ καιρο να μαθω νεα του και δεν ξερω πως του βγηκε η αποφαση τους ουτε αν καταφεραν να κανουν παιδι....
αυτα...

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Krinaki
> τι κάνεις τώρα?
> Για ποιο λόγο ωρύεσαι?
> :ppp
> Οπως και να το κάνουμε, το σπέρμα, δεν είναι ίδιο με το ωάριο, ούτε οι κάτοχοί τους...
> για πολλούς και διάαααααααφορους λόγους.


το κανω τα βραδια, φτιαχνω επιδερμιδα.
:P

καλα και εγω το σπερμα μου το φυλαω ως κορη οφθαλμου για πολλους και διαααααααααααααααααφορους λογους.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> αν την βρεις εσυ,με γεια σου με χαρα σου



επι του παροντος τις τουμπαρω αλλιως....
:P

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> επι τη ευκαιρια να καταθεσω προσωπικη εμπειρια, σημειο των καιρων μας..
> εχω εναν φιλο γυρω στα 40 που ειναι ομοφυλοφιλος.
> γνωρισε καποια κοπελα η οποια ειναι ετεροφυλοφιλη αλλα θεωρησε οτι εχει τελειωσει με τις σχεσεις της και δεν της εχουν βγει καλα...καπως οπως η φιλη μας η λιζα(δεν την εχω δει νασας πω αν ειναι μετριας εμφανισης) η κοπελα γνωριζει οτι ο φιλος ειναι γκει...
> αποφασισαν να παντρευτουν(!) σε εναν λευκο κατα τα αλλα γαμο,με συγκατοικηση ομως και με σκοπο να κανουν παιδι......εχουν ηδη παντρευτει με πολιτικο γαμο,εχω πολυ καιρο να μαθω νεα του και δεν ξερω πως του βγηκε η αποφαση τους ουτε αν καταφεραν να κανουν παιδι....
> αυτα...


Εχω ξανακούσει για λευκούς γάμους ανάμεσα σε ομοφυλόφιλους και το πριτιμώ απο τις διάφορες γενετικε΄ς παρεμβάσεις.

Και πάνω στο άλλο θέμα,
σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω την βιολογική ανισότητα ανάμεσα στα δύο φύλα και την ιδιαίτερη σχέση του γυναικείου με τη μητρότητα.

Παρόλαυτά πιστεύω οτι κάποιος άντρας που όλως υποθετικά θα μπορούσε να βρει ( δανεικά ?) μήτρα και ωάριο,
αν και θα ένιωθε μάλλον αμήχανα μπορστά στο παιδί χωρίς τη μεσολάβηση της μητρικής φιγούρας,
θα μπορούσε να γίνει καλός πατέρας - μάνα.
:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Krinaki
> τι κάνεις τώρα?
> Για ποιο λόγο ωρύεσαι?
> ...


χαχαχχα
κι οι άλλοι τι φταίνε?????P
Καλά κάνεις...
φαντάζομαι δεν θέλεις να γεμίσεις έτσι στα κουτουρού και στα ανώνυμα τον κόσμο με κρινάκια;)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> φαντάζομαι δεν θέλεις να γεμίσεις έτσι στα κουτουρού και στα ανώνυμα τον κόσμο με κρινάκια;)


Θεωρω μεγαλη ευθυνη το θεμα των παιδιων (και δη τα κρινακια :D )
Ετσι δωρητης αιματος γινομαι, δωρητης οργανων γινομαι (αν και δεν αξιζει τιποτα :P ) αλλα δωρητης σπερματος ΟΧΙ.

Προτιμω να σκορπιζεται πανω σε γυναικεια κορμια....

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by krino_
> σεβασμου ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων??
> με ποιο τροπο??
> 
> 
> επειδη το σπερμα βγαινει πανω κατω οπως το κατουρημα,
> θεωρειται σεβασμος στα ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα???
> 
> Εδω περασαμε πλεον απο το αν ειναι σωστο η οχι ενα γονεας να μεγαλωνει ενα παιδι μονος- μονη. 
> ...


Μήπως το βλέπεις λίγο ...ανταγωνιστικά? 
Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως από εκεί ξεκινάει η τοποθέτησή σου....
Τι να κάνουμε...
Αντρες-γυναίκες είμαστε ίσοι αλλά όχι όμοιοι....

----------


## krino

ισοι ειναι σχετικο,
ειμαστε ισοι μεταξυ αλλων ειναι το σωστο.

Ομοιοι ειναι αδυνατο να ειμαστε.

----------


## weird

Εγω εχω να πετάξω την εξυπνάδα μου.
Οπως και να το κάνουμε, όλοι οι άντρες κατοίκησαν πρώτα σε μια γυναίκα. 
Δεν λέω οτι ή γυναίκα είναι ανώτερη και χαζομάρες του είδους. Δεν συγκρίνω τα ανόμοια...

Οσες μα όσες προόδους κι αν κάνει η επιστήμη, τον ρόλο αυτό της γονιμότητας και της γέννησης δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει να τον αποσπάσει απο τη γυναίκα.

Εντάξει, ας είμαστε ανοιχτόμυαλοι, ναι στην πρόοδο, όταν κινείται μεσα σε ορισμένα πλαίσια.
Τι γίνεται όμως με μια πρόοδο που θα διέστρεφε με έναν τόσο καθετο τρόπο την φυσικότητα των πραγμάτων?
( πχ. αντρες που κυοφορούν ή που μεγαλώνουν παιδία έχοντας δώσει μόνο το σπέρμα τους, μηχανικά)

Τα όρια χρειάζονται για να μην επέλθει αναρχία.

----------


## Ζουζουνάκι

Αντρες-γυναίκες είμαστε ίσοι αλλά όχι όμοιοι.... [/quote]



ισότιμοι όχι ίσοι αν μου επιτρέπεις:)

----------


## Nora

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Εγω εχω να πετάξω την εξυπνάδα μου.
> Οπως και να το κάνουμε, όλοι οι άντρες κατοίκησαν πρώτα σε μια γυναίκα. 
> Δεν λέω οτι ή γυναίκα είναι ανώτερη και χαζομάρες του είδους. Δεν συγκρίνω τα ανόμοια...
> 
> Οσες μα όσες προόδους κι αν κάνει η επιστήμη, τον ρόλο αυτό της γονιμότητας και της γέννησης δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει να τον αποσπάσει απο τη γυναίκα.
> 
> Εντάξει, ας είμαστε ανοιχτόμυαλοι, ναι στην πρόοδο, όταν κινείται μεσα σε ορισμένα πλαίσια.
> Τι γίνεται όμως με μια πρόοδο που θα διέστρεφε με έναν τόσο καθετο τρόπο την φυσικότητα των πραγμάτων?
> ...


Xμ, είναι αναρχία η εξέλιξη?

Γιατί εγώ το βλέπω σαν εξέλιξη που συμβαδίζει με τις δυνατότητες του μέλλοντος.Διαφωνώ βέβαια αλλά δεν το βλέπω σαν αναρχία.

Συν τοις άλλοις, ποιος ορίζει τι είναι φυσιολογικό και μη?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Οσες μα όσες προόδους κι αν κάνει η επιστήμη, τον ρόλο αυτό της γονιμότητας και της γέννησης δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει να τον αποσπάσει απο τη γυναίκα.



φαντασου να ζησεις κατι τετοιο ε????
τι καταθλιψη εχει να πεσει σε καποιες γυναικες οταν πια ο κυριαρχος ρολος τους αμφισβητηθει κατα κρατος....

Θα επιβιωσουν μονο οι γυναικες που δεν ρωτανε, ποτε θα γινω μανα....

;)

----------


## weird

το βιολογικά φυσιολογικό καθορίζει σε μεγάλο βαθμό την κοινωνική αντίληψη πάνω στο θέμα της αναπαραγωγής και της μητρότητας.

Σε αυτή τη βάση πάνω μιλώ για φυσιολογικο &gt; φύση. 

Υπάρχει σίγουρα η πρόοδος,ωστόσο για μένα η ΕΞΕλΙΞΗ που θα επιφέρει θα ειναι αρνητική αν αποκλίνει κατά πολύ απο την φύση των ποραγμάτων, γιατί θα μπούμε στα πεδια μιας ανευ ορίου τεχνολογικής αλλοίωσης βασικών ανθρώπινων δεδομένων.

Εκεί έρχεται ο φόβος μου για χάος και αναρχία, πουβέβαια μπορείς να πεις οτι είναι ο φόβος της αλλαγής...

Αλλα δεν θα ήθελα μια αλλαγή που διαστρέφει το φυσικό.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Οσες μα όσες προόδους κι αν κάνει η επιστήμη, τον ρόλο αυτό της γονιμότητας και της γέννησης δεν νομίζω να μπορέσει να τον αποσπάσει απο τη γυναίκα.
> ...


χε χε δεν μπορω καν να φανταστώ το σενάριο αυτό...

Οι άντρες θα ξεπεράσουν τό σύμπλεγμα της προέλευσής τους απο μια γυναίκα
και οι γυναίκες θα χάσουν τον ρόλο της μάνας και νυκοικοκυράς...οπότε θα αναλάβουν και νέους ρόλους και πολααααααα πολλαααα παρεπόμενα τούτων..
κουλουμπάχαλο δηλαδή...
Το ρίξαμε στην επιστημονικη φαντασία ε??

----------


## krino

οχι απλα μερικες φορες το μυαλο μου παει μπροστα σε διαστροφικο σημειο....
οχι τοσο περιεργο ομως, αν δεις πως σκεφτοταν ο κοσμος 3 αιωνες πισω, ακομη και το οτι εμεις μιλαμε σε μια οθονη για αυτους θα ηταν διαστροφη η οτι αλλο σκεφτεις.

Πιστευω οτι το μυαλο του ανθρωπου πρεπει να πηγαινει μπροστα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> Αλλα δεν θα ήθελα μια αλλαγή που διαστρέφει το φυσικό.


ηδη στη βρετανια εχει γινει εξωσωματικη απο σπερμα που ειναι ελεγχομενο για αρρωστιες.
Εχουν αφαιρεσει εκεινα τα γονιδια που ηταν υπευθυνα για κατι τετοιο.
Τα παιδια που θα γεννηθουν θα εχουν ελαχιστες πιθανοτητες να νοσησουν απο διαφορες αρρωστιες.

Αργοτερα θα γινονται πιο εξυπνα, πιο ψηλα, πιο ομορφα....
Τι ειναι αυτο ακριβως???
προοδος??? παρεμβαση???

----------


## weird

παρεμβατική πρόοδος με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα :)
Και φυσικά εδω προτεινουμε την σχετικη ταινία.. GATΤAKA ( ή όπως γράφεται τελοσπαντων)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> οχι απλα μερικες φορες το μυαλο μου παει μπροστα σε διαστροφικο σημειο....
> οχι τοσο περιεργο ομως, αν δεις πως σκεφτοταν ο κοσμος 3 αιωνες πισω, ακομη και το οτι εμεις μιλαμε σε μια οθονη για αυτους θα ηταν διαστροφη η οτι αλλο σκεφτεις.
> 
> Πιστευω οτι το μυαλο του ανθρωπου πρεπει να πηγαινει μπροστα.


Δεν θεωρω οτι η τεχνολογική πρόοδος είναι πάντοτε ωφέλιμη, χωρίς να τη ν απορρίπτω.

Ναι στην αλλαγή και το καινούργιο.
Οχι όμως μόνο σε αυτό.
Καλό είναι να σταματούμε εκει που είμαστε κάποιες 
φορές ή να ρεγουλάρουμε λίγο τον ρυθμό μας για να βλέπουμε και που πάμε.

πιστεύω οτι η συχρονη καταναλωτικη κοινωνία, ζει κατω απο την επιχρυση λαμψη της αλματώδους προόδου της τεχνολογίας, 
κάνοντας έτσι λιγότερο εμγανή την οπισθοχώρηση σε άλλα φλέγοντα ζητήματα του κοινωνικού ανθρώπου, που είναι επίσης δείκτες εξέλιξης και ακμής.

Θα ήταν μονομερες ( και ως εκ τουτου ψευδαισθητικο) μια κοινωνία να κρίνεται μόνο απο τα τεχνολογικά επιτεύγματά της, όταν σε θέματα ουσίας όπως ο σεβασμός των δικαιωμάτων, της αξιοπρέπειας, το επίπεδο της ανθρωπιας και του κοινωνικού παροχικού κράτους κτλ. είναι χαμηλά.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν θεωρω οτι η τεχνολογική πρόοδος είναι πάντοτε ωφέλιμη, χωρίς να τη ν απορρίπτω.
> 
> 
> 
> εχω μια αλλη οπτικη που λεει,
> ...

----------


## carrie

εμενα δε με νοιαζει αν θα μπορεσουννα βγαλουν πιο εξυπνα ομορφα και υγιη παιδια. με νοιαζει αν θα μπορεσουν να βγαλουν πιο σοφα, καλα και ψυχολογικα δυνατα παιδια, να ενδιαφερονται για τους συνανθρωπους τους και να φεγγοβολουν αγαπη και αληθεια, κι οχι επειδη ειναι ρυθμισμενα σαν ρομποτ, αλλα επειδη το επελεξαν με την ελευθερη βουληση τους. αυτο μπορουνε να το κανουνε?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by carrie_
> 
> αυτο μπορουνε να το κανουνε?



δεν το κοβω, αν και ποτε δεν ξερεις.
Να μπορουν να τροποποιησουν γενετικα τα συναισθηματα ενος ανθρωπου μου φαινεται αδυνατο.

----------


## lisa71

Υπέροχη ταινία το Γκάτακα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Υπέροχη ταινία το Γκάτακα...


Σου άρεσε Λιζάκι ε??
χεχε να κάνουμε και λίγο πλάκα,
απο εκεί απέκτησες την έλξη για την τεχνολογία στα θέματα γονιμοποίησης?
:PP
Τι λέει κανεναν καλύτερο απο τον ταξιτζη εντόπισε το ρανταρ???

----------


## lisa71

Το ραντάρ είναι κλειστό. Έπεσε η μπαταρία του.

Πιστεύω πως η ευγονική 20-30 χρόνια θα είναι τόσο συνηθισμένη όσο σήμερα η εξωσωματική σε σχέση με την δεκαετία του 80.

----------


## weird

Ναι, και πως νιώθεις σχετικα με το θέμα??
Παντως δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχεις κι άδικο....


Λιζάκι μου,
ανοιξε το ρανταρ εσυ,
και προχωρα,
προς όποια κατευθυσνη γουστάρεις;)

----------


## lisa71

Είμαι οπαδός της ευγονικής προκειμένου να εξαλειφθούν φρικτές γενετικές ασθένειες. Αλλά ως εκεί.

----------


## weird

Συμφωνω απόλυτα μαζί σου.
Το πού θα θέσουμε το \"μεχρι εκεί\" , είναι το αημαντικό, αυτό που καθορίζει αν κάνουμε ορθή ή όχι / ηθική ή όχι/ ωφέλιμη ή όχι / βιώσιμη ή όχι χρήση της τεχνολογίας, της προόδου, των επιστημων..
Τώρα το τι μέλλει γενέσθαι... 
αγνωστον.

----------


## Empneustns

τελικα βρε λιζα εβγαλες κανενα συμπερασμα; ;)

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> τελικα βρε λιζα εβγαλες κανενα συμπερασμα; ;)


Τα μόνα συμπέρασματα που έβγαλα είναι πως:

α) η απόφαση είναι αποκλειστικά δική μου. Ευθύνη για το οτιδήποτε έχω αποκλειστικά εγώ

β) θα αντιμετωπίσω ρατσισμό αν κάνω παιδί εκτός γάμου αλλά μάλλον όχι σε υπερβολικό βαθμό

γ) για να είμαι ευτυχισμένη με την οποιαδήποτε απόφασή μου, θα πρέπει να είμαι απόλυτα συνειδητοποιημένη και πολύ καλά ψυχολογικά προετοιμασμένη

δ) δεν μπορούν όλοι οι άνθρωποι να με καταλάβουν, γιατί ο καθένας κρίνει ανάλογα με τις εμπειρίες του

ε) χρειάζεται πολύ soul searching πριν κάνω το οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Remedy

πολυ σωστα Λιζακι, 
με ιδιαιτερη εμφαση στο ε) ,και να σου θυμισω αφου φλερταρεις με τις παροχες της τεχνολογικης εξελιξης, οτι μπορεις παντα να καταψυξεις ωαρια σου τωρα που γυριζει και να περιμενεις να εξαντλησεις κι αλλο τα περιθωρια της ζωης που θαθελες στην πραγματικοτητα να ζησεις ...

----------


## krino

ολοι στη καταψυξη ειμαστε....
:)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> τελικα βρε λιζα εβγαλες κανενα συμπερασμα; ;)
> 
> 
> ...


Λιζα χαίρομαι πολύ που σε ακούω να μιλάς έτσι.
Ειμαι σίγουρη οτι θα γίνεις μια καλή μανούλα, με όποιον τρόπο κι αν αποφασίσεις να το κάνεις.
Πρόληψη, προετοιμασία..
ξερεις, παντα λεω στον εαυτό μου, οτι ΑΝ καποια στιγμη αποφασίσω οτι θελω να κάνω παιδιά ( που δεν το χω κι απαραίτητο ως πρόγραμμα ζωής)
θα ήθελα, πριν προβώ στο εγχείρημα( είτε με τον φυσικό είτε με τον τεχνητό τρόπο) 
να ειμαι ΕΤΟΙΜΗ.
Να ξέρω τι κάνω, γιατί το κάνω, ποιά είμαι, τι θέλω...
Να έχω όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερη αυτογνωσία και να έχω δουλέψει με την αυτοπεποίθηση και τον αυτοσεβασμό μου.
Γιατί Λιζα μου, το να είναι κανεις γονιός ειναι για μένα η μεγαλύτερη ευθύνη που υπάρχει και δεν θα ήθελα να μην εχω πρωτα εγω ολοκληρώσει την δική μου δουλειά με τον ευατό μου, πριν αναλάβω μια τέτοια ευθύνη.
Επειδή το πλασματάκι που θα έφερνα στον κόσμο, θα΄επηρεαζόταν σίγουρα, απο τα δικά μου αδούλευτα κομμάτια.

Γι αυτό, ΒΛΕΠΕ τα αληθινά διλήμματα,
τα αληθινά θέλω,
τις αληθινές ανάγκες,
την πραγματική σου κατάσταση ( συναισθηματική, ψυχική)
τις αληθινές σου προσδοκίες
το ποιά είσαι 
το τι παιζει μεσα σου με τα πονεμένα σημεία της ζωής σου,
την απόρριψη,
την ομορφιά και την ασχήμια,
κι όταν θα έχεις δουλέψει στο βαθμό που κρίνεις απαραίτητο πανω σε αυτά

είμαι σίγουρη οτι θα προχωρήσεις...
χωρίς να χρειάζεται πια να αναρωτηθείς για το οτιδήποτε

Σου ευχομαι ολόψυχα, 
να πάνε όλα καλά κοπέλα μου :)))

----------


## lisa71

Weird &amp; Remedy σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια. Θέλω πραγματικά να είμαι απόλυτα συνειδητοποιημένη, επειδή είναι απόφαση ζωής χωρίς γυρισμό. Το παιδί δεν είναι σπίτι ή αυτοκίνητο για να επιστραφεί. 
Έχω κάνει εξετάσεις γονιμότητας και ήταν άριστες. Έχω κάποιο χρόνο μπροστά μου. Θα το σκεφτώ πολύ καλά και ύστερα θα προβώ σε ενέργειες. Άλλωστε ο γυναικολόγος μου είπε πως από την στιγμή που θα το αποφασίσω, σε 2-3 μήνες θα είμαι έγκυος αφού δεν έχω πρόβλημα γονιμότητας. Ίδωμεν...

----------


## λίτσα

στην αρχή σαν εικόνα και σαν σκέψη αυτό που έθεσες μου φαινόταν εξωπραγματικό.για μένα ακόμα είναι,στην πορεία όμως κατάλαβα έστω και λίγο τι άνθρωπος είσαι και πόσο πολύ θέλεις αυτό το παιδί να έρθει στη ζωή σου.
σου εύχομαι λοιπόν λιζάκι ολόψυχα ο θεός να σου δώσει δύναμη κουράγιο και υπομονή στο δύσκολο έργο που αποφάσισες να παίξεις.να πάνε όλα καλά και με το καλό με ένα γερό παιδί.
να είσαι καλά τώρα και για πάντα.

----------


## nature

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> τελικα βρε λιζα εβγαλες κανενα συμπερασμα; ;)
> 
> 
> ...


Τα συμπεράσματά σου είναι πολύ εύστοχα και σταράτα όπως και οι απόψεις που ανέπτυξες στο θέμα αυτό.
Σου εύχομαι και εγώ να εκπληρώσεις τα όνειρά σου...

----------


## lisa71

Ευχαριστώ κορίτσια!

----------


## mirintha

Γεια Λιζα
ειμαι 44 χρονων και προσπαθω και εγω με αυτον τον τροπο να κανω παιδι
εκανα ηδη μια αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια και συνεχιζω,μην ακους κανενα ,ακου τη φωνη της αναγκης σου, απο μαγκουφες γεματη η ιστορια ας μην βαλουμε :Pκαι εμεις το ληθαρακι μας σε αυτον τον τοιχο.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by mirintha_
> Γεια Λιζα
> ειμαι 44 χρονων και προσπαθω και εγω με αυτον τον τροπο να κανω παιδι
> εκανα ηδη μια αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια και συνεχιζω,μην ακους κανενα ,ακου τη φωνη της αναγκης σου, απο μαγκουφες γεματη η ιστορια ας μην βαλουμε :Pκαι εμεις το ληθαρακι μας σε αυτον τον τοιχο.


Λίγο δύσκολο να δει την απάντηση σου η Λίζα, καθως έγραφε πριν ένα χρόνο εδώ.
Κατά τα άλλα, το θέμα μαγκούφης ή όχι λειτουργει στον καθένα διαφορετικά και δεν είναι με το ζόρι σωστό να έχει κάποιος παιδί ή όχι.
Καλή τύχη στην προσπάθεια σου.

----------


## Mariah

Συγνωμη κοριτσια αλλα εγω δεν θα εκανα ποτε κατι τετοιο. Θελω το παιδι που θα γεννηθει να εχει εναν αληθινο πατερα και οχι εναν αριθμο δοτη απο καποιο νοσοκομειο. 

Σκεφτειτε καλα πως θα αντιδρουσατε εσεις αν η μανα σας σας ελεγε πως σας εκανε με καποιον δοτη. Μη τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα στη ζωη.

----------


## Boltseed

Μαρία, αυτό γιατί θα πίστευες ότι είναι κακό όμως?

Ένα παιδάκι δε μπορεί να γεννηθεί από αληθινό πατέρα ενώ παράλληλα αυτός ο πατέρας να του κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη?

Τι θα είναι πιο βασικό τελικά στην ζωή μας, από το πως προήρθαμε ή μήπως από το πως μεγαλώσαμε και τι άνθρωποι γίναμε τελικά?

----------


## oXe

Ναζιάριδες

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by oXe_
> Ναζιάριδες


Αυτο πάλι, όσο και να προσπάθησα, δεν το καταλαβα.....

----------


## Boltseed

Είμαι ανάμεσα σε νάζι ,ναζί και ναζί με νάζι.

Έπεσα μέσα ή τζίφος?

----------


## Mariah

> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> Μαρία, αυτό γιατί θα πίστευες ότι είναι κακό όμως?
> 
> Ένα παιδάκι δε μπορεί να γεννηθεί από αληθινό πατέρα ενώ παράλληλα αυτός ο πατέρας να του κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη?
> 
> Τι θα είναι πιο βασικό τελικά στην ζωή μας, από το πως προήρθαμε ή μήπως από το πως μεγαλώσαμε και τι άνθρωποι γίναμε τελικά?


Μπορει, αλλα θελω το παιδακι που θα γεννησω να εχει και ενα φυσικο πατερα, μια πατρικη φιγουρα ... να ξερει πως γεννηθηκε απο αγαπη παρα σε μια αιθουσα εργαστηριου και απο μια εγωιστικη αναγκη μας να κανουμε ενα παιδι.

Γνωμη μου παντα :)

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Boltseed_
> Μαρία, αυτό γιατί θα πίστευες ότι είναι κακό όμως?
> 
> Ένα παιδάκι δε μπορεί να γεννηθεί από αληθινό πατέρα ενώ παράλληλα αυτός ο πατέρας να του κάνει την ζωή δύσκολη?
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
Πως μπορούμε να πάρουμε στο λαιμό μας τη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου μόνο και μόνο γαι να μη μας πουν.....μαγκούφηδες. Έλεος.

----------


## keep_walking

> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
> Πως μπορούμε να πάρουμε στο λαιμό μας τη ζωή ενός ανθρώπου μόνο και μόνο γαι να μη μας πουν.....μαγκούφηδες. Έλεος


Ελα αφηστε τα μελοδραματικα...ποιος αποφασιζει να κανει παιδι για να μην το λενε ....μαγκουφη λολ

Αυτο ειναι αποφαση ζωης.

----------


## keep_walking

οκ και...ατυχηματος πολλες φορες.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΛΟΥ

ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΆΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΑΠΟ ΔΟΤΗ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΣ ΣΠΕΡΜΑΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙς ΝΑ ΠΑΝΤΡΕΥΤΕΙΣ ΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΈΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ

----------


## Mariah

Αληθεια αν κανετε παιδι ετσι, και ρωτησει για τον πατερα του, τι θα του πειτε ?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Αληθεια αν κανετε παιδι ετσι, και ρωτησει για τον πατερα του, τι θα του πειτε ?


Ελα βρε Μαρία και συ. Είναι αυτες ερωτήσεις?
Θα του πουν, \"ο πατερας σου παιδί μου ήταν κάποιος που τον έπαιξε για να πάρει κανενα ευρω. Φαντάσου δηλαδή πόσο κακομοίρης ήταν\".
Είκοσι χρόνια μετα, αυτό το παιδί θα μπαίνει εδώ μεσα και θα κατεβάζει μια λίστα με θέματα που θα προσπαθεί μάταια να λύσει.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Αληθεια αν κανετε παιδι ετσι, και ρωτησει για τον πατερα του, τι θα του πειτε ?
> 
> 
> ...



εχουμε επιχειρηματολογησει αρκετα σε αυτο το θεμα,
αλλα οχι σε αυτο το επιπεδο.
Με το να υποβιβαζει κανεις τον αλλο,
δεν σημαινει οτι με αυτο το τροπο μπορει να προβληματισει αυτος που διαβαζει.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν υποβιβασα κανενα. Είπα την αποψη μου.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



να διαβασεις τοτε απο την αρχη το θεμα,
για να μαθεις πως μπορεις να εκφρασεις την αποψη σου, χωρις να στηνεις τον αλλο στο τοιχο.

Ολοι τις αποψεις μας λεμε, καποιες απο αυτες κανουν αρνητικη δουλεια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Γιατι να διαβάσω το θέμα απ την αρχή για να πω αυτό που πιστεύω?

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Αληθεια αν κανετε παιδι ετσι, και ρωτησει για τον πατερα του, τι θα του πειτε ?


πολυ καιρια η ερωτηση σου μαραια.
γιατι δεν μας απανταει και καποια κοπελα που σκεφτεται η εχει κανει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



για να μαθεις πως μπορεις να λες αυτο που πιστευεις, χωρις να υποβιβαζεις τον αλλον.
Ο αλλος τροπος που υποβιβαζεις, ηδη τον εγραψες.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ο οποιος ειναι?

----------


## keep_walking

Για κατσε ρε παιδια εκει κολλησαμε...οταν ρωτησει το παιδι για τον πατερα του?

Η ερωτηση δεν ειναι θεμα σοβαρης απαντησης εξαρχης.

Το παιδι οπως και ολα τα παιδια θα αντιμετωπισει χιλια μυρια στη ζωη του,στην ερωτηση κολλησαμε?

Απο κει και περα κατα ποσο ειναι καλο να ειναι χωρις πατερα ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο ...αλλα αυτο το δρομο ακολουθουν πολλες ειτε με αποθηκη σπερματος ειτε με φυσικους τροπους...ειτε αναγκαστικα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> αν παρ ολα αυτα επιμενεις στην επιλογη αυτη, γιατι δεν υιοθετεις ενα ατυχο ορφανο παιδακι να δωσεις πραγματικα κατι σημαντικο αντι να στερησεις? ειναι τοσο σημαντικο για σενα να διαιωνισεις τα γονιδια σου που απ οτι ειδα δεν τα εχεις και σε μεγαλη υποληψη?
> 
> ...



δικο σου μυνημα ειναι, μονο που ειναι περυσινό.
και στα δυο λες την αποψη σου,
μονο που φετος αποφασισες να υποβιβαζεις τον συνομιλητη σου.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Για κατσε ρε παιδια εκει κολλησαμε...οταν ρωτησει το παιδι για τον πατερα του?
> 
> Η ερωτηση δεν ειναι θεμα σοβαρης απαντησης εξαρχης.
> 
> Το παιδι οπως και ολα τα παιδια θα αντιμετωπισει χιλια μυρια στη ζωη του,στην ερωτηση κολλησαμε?
> 
> Απο κει και περα κατα ποσο ειναι καλο να ειναι χωρις πατερα ειναι αλλου παπα ευαγγελιο ...αλλα αυτο το δρομο ακολουθουν πολλες ειτε με αποθηκη σπερματος ειτε με φυσικους τροπους...ειτε αναγκαστικα.


δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετσι κιπ...
εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα σοβαρο θεμα αυτο..
τοπαιδι εχει αναγκη απο πατερα κομα κι απο εναν πατερα αποντα, αν δεν γινεται αλλιως...
σε ενα παιδι εκτος γαμου, ο πατερας μπορει να κραταει καποια επαφη με το παιδι του.
και για τον καιρο που λειπει, μπορει η μητερα να του μιλαει γι αυτον, ποιος ειναι, τι κανει πως σκεφτεται..

σε ενα παιδι απο δοτη τι του λες????

----------


## Mariah

keep ομως οταν καποια αποφασιζει να πραξει ετσι δεν πρεπει και να σκεφτει και το μελλον ? Δηλαδη οι αποφασεις που θα παρει τωρα θα εχουν αντικτυπο για χρονια.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Μονο που μιλαω με δυο διαφορετικα ατομα, αλλα και ετσι, ιδια ειναι η αποψη μου.

----------


## keep_walking

> δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετσι κιπ...
> εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα σοβαρο θεμα αυτο..
> τοπαιδι εχει αναγκη απο πατερα κομα κι απο εναν πατερα αποντα, αν δεν γινεται αλλιως...
> σε ενα παιδι εκτος γαμου, ο πατερας μπορει να κραταει καποια επαφη με το παιδι του.
> και για τον καιρο που λειπει, μπορει η μητερα να του μιλαει γι αυτον, ποιος ειναι, τι κανει πως σκεφτεται..
> 
> σε ενα παιδι απο δοτη τι του λες????


Αυτο που λες και σε ενα παιδι που πεθανε ο πατερας του ή που δεν ειδε ποτε πατερα...γιατι το να σε παρατησει ο πατερας στην μοιρα σου ειναι καλυτερο απο το να ξερεις οτι ειναι δοτης?
Υποθετικα ερωτηματα...βρασε ορυζα.

----------


## Mariah

keep δεν ειναι ετσι ομως :)

Mπορει να θελησει να δει φωτογραφια του , να γνωρισει την αλλη οικογενεια του ΄πατερα΄...

Ασχετο αλλα δεν προλαβαινω να απαντω και εχετε ηδη απαντησει :p

----------


## keep_walking

Εγω αν μου ελεγε οτι μια μανα τι να πει στο παιδι...θα του λεγα πες οτι εισαι απο δοτη κατευθειαν σιγα τα ωα....οταν μεγαλωσει και καταλαβαινει τις απαντησεις φυσικα...δηλαδη την περιοδο που καταλαβαινει το αντρας-γυναικα.

Και μαλιστα θα ειναι και ο πιο μαγκας απο ολους γιατι θα ειναι φυσικη επιλογη της μανας...εχουν βιογραφικο του πατερα αυτοι στις αποθηκες...ευγονικη ναι...αν και ειμαι κατα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> δεν ξερω αν ειναι ετσι κιπ...
> εγω θεωρω οτι ειναι ενα σοβαρο θεμα αυτο..
> τοπαιδι εχει αναγκη απο πατερα κομα κι απο εναν πατερα αποντα, αν δεν γινεται αλλιως...
> σε ενα παιδι εκτος γαμου, ο πατερας μπορει να κραταει καποια επαφη με το παιδι του.
> ...


κι ομως, για εναν πατερα που μπορει να εχει πεθανει, εχεις να πεις χιλιαδες πραγματα και να φιαξεις ετσι μια πραγματικη εικονα στο παιδι.
πως ηταν αυτος ο ανθρωπος, πως ηταν η σχεση σας, πως αποφασισατε να κανετε το παιδι, φωτογραφιες, σκεψεις, ιδιοτητες, τα παντα...
για εναν δοτη, τι εικονα να δημιουργησεις?

----------


## keep_walking

Μεγαλωσα χωρις μπαμπα δεν εχω δει να μπαινει ακομα κανενας φορουμ με αυτο το θεμα...και υπαρχουν πολλοι.

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον εδωσα καποιες ηλιθιες απαντησεις γιατι τα ερωτηματα...δεν ειναι ερωτηματα λολ κατα τη γνωμη μου.

----------


## Remedy

ε καλα...
καποιος που δεν ειχε προσλαμβανουσες απο τον πατερα του, θα μπορουσε να εχει προβληματα που ουτε ο ιδιος να μην εχει συσχετισει με αυτον...δεν λεει κατι αυτο...
ουτε βεβαια μπορει αν ξερει κανεις οτι ενα τετοιοα τομο θα εχει οπωσδηποτε σοβαρα προβληματα..
απλα, η μητερα του, δημιουργει απο την γεννηση του, προυποθεσεις ΓΙΑ ΝΑ εχει προβληματα

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



και λοιπον?
οταν μιλαμε σε αλλο ανθρωπο, σημαινει οτι τον υποβιβαζουμε?
η περιμενουμε να μπει ο ιδιος ξανα, για να μην γινει αυτο?

----------


## keep_walking

> ε καλα...
> καποιος που δεν ειχε προσλαμβανουσες απο τον πατερα του, θα μπορουσε να εχει προβληματα που ουτε ο ιδιος να μην εχει συσχετισει με αυτον...δεν λεει κατι αυτο...
> ουτε βεβαια μπορει αν ξερει κανεις οτι ενα τετοιοα τομο θα εχει οπωσδηποτε σοβαρα προβληματα..
> απλα, η μητερα του, δημιουργει απο την γεννηση του, προυποθεσεις ΓΙΑ ΝΑ εχει προβληματα



Ναι αλλα αυτο δεν κανουν ολες οι ανυπαντρες ή παρατημενες ή χηρες μανες?
Και ποιος τις απαγορευει να βρει εναν αντρα και να παντρευτει μετα?
Τεσπα πλεον ειναι τοσα πολλα τα παιδια χωρις πατερα που θα εχουν βγει καποια συμπερασματα απο τους ειδικους αλλα δεν τα γνωριζω.
Μαλλον ομως οταν ψαχνεις για τετοια θεματα σε χιλιους ειδικους θα βρεις χιλιες απαντησεις εξου και το βρασε ορυζα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει που πιστευεις πως υποβιβασα καποιον.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


διαβασε τα δυο μυνηματα να δεις τις διαφορες τους.

αλλιως,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0yAJ88_T3bE&amp;feature=related

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν φταις εσυ, φταιω εγω που νομισα για λιγο πως μιλαγες ελληνικα και σου απαντουσα.
Κατα τα άλλα, δεν ήθελα να σε δω σε τσοντα, οποτε τδεν αντεξα να το δω ολο.

----------


## Boltseed

Μου φαίνεται έχει γίνει της της εκδιδομενης γυναικος το κιγκλίδωμα με ολα αυτα τα quotes.

Kαι ελεος με τα flames και το βιντεο.

Νομιζα πως ημασταν μεγαλα παιδιά εδώ μέσα, no offense

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Καλα ρε ειστε σοβαροι; Καταστρεψατε και αυτο το θεμα για το κομπλεξ ενος βλακα; Ελεος ρε Θεοφανια

----------


## Mariah

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Ναι αλλα αυτο δεν κανουν ολες οι ανυπαντρες ή παρατημενες ή χηρες μανες?
> Και ποιος τις απαγορευει να βρει εναν αντρα και να παντρευτει μετα?
> Τεσπα πλεον ειναι τοσα πολλα τα παιδια χωρις πατερα που θα εχουν βγει καποια συμπερασματα απο τους ειδικους αλλα δεν τα γνωριζω.
> Μαλλον ομως οταν ψαχνεις για τετοια θεματα σε χιλιους ειδικους θα βρεις χιλιες απαντησεις εξου και το βρασε ορυζα.


Βασικα keep ομως εστω και μετα απο σχεση, εχεις καποιον προτυπο στο μυαλο σου να πεις στο παιδι. Χωρις καποιο προτυπο τι θα πεις στο παιδι? ενα ψεμμα? και αν θελησει να μαθει τις ριζες του? που σιγουρα θα θελει να μαθει τις ριζες του...

Και αν βρει καποιο πατερα ΜΕΤΑ αυτο δεν το ξερουμε, αλλα ξερω πως καποια γυναικα ετσι με αυτο το τροπο βαζει τις πρωτες δυσκολιες στη ζωη του παιδιου.

Αληθεια το παιδι μετα τι επωνυμο θα εχει? αγνωστου πατρος? 

Δεν ξερω για σας.. αλλα εμενα δεν θα μου αρεσε να ζουσα ετσι.

----------


## lisa71

Καλημέρα σε όλους και όλες. Μιας και το τόπικ \"αναστήθηκε\" θα απαντήσω εκ νέου σε κάποιες απόψεις που διατυπώθηκαν.

α) το παιδί θα έχει ως επώνυμο το επώνυμο της μάνας ή ΑΛΛΟ εφόσον η μάνα το επιθυμεί.
β) απαγορεύεται να γράφεται σε κρατικά έγγραφα εδώ και μια πενταετία το \"αγνώστου πατρός\". 
γ) πιστεύω πως ένας καλός παιδοψυχολόγος θα μπορέσει να βοηθήσει το παιδί στο θέμα του τρόπου σύλληψή του. Μην ξεχνάμε πως όση πιο πολλή αγάπη παίρνει ένα παιδί τόσο λιγότερες ερωτήσεις κάνει. Αυτό το διαπίστωσα από προσωπική επαφή με υιοθετημένα.
δ) ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ στη πατρότητα και την μητρότητα έχουν όλοι οι ενήλικες. Δεν μπορούμε εμείς να επιλέξουμε ποιος θα γονιμοποιηθεί και ποιος όχι. Γι΄αυτό και οι νόμοι περι εξωσωματικής είναι τόσο χαλαροί με τα όρια ηλικίας και την οικογενειακή κατάσταση. Είναι και συνταγματικό το θέμα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Λίγο δύσκολο να δει την απάντηση σου η Λίζα, καθως έγραφε πριν ένα χρόνο εδώ..



τελικα, τιποτα δεν ειναι δυσκολο....

:cool:

----------


## RainAndWind

Τα γονεικά μοντέλα έχουν αλλάξει.Και καλά έκαναν.Μπορεί να είναι όντως σημαντικό για ένα παιδί να έχει δύο γονείς,υγιείς και ισορροπημένους και με ωραία,ικανή αίσθηση του φύλου τους,αλλά προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο,εναλλακτικό γονεικό μοντέλο,αρκεί να μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει στο παιδί αποδοχή,αίσθηση ασφάλειας και αγάπη.:)

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Τα γονεικά μοντέλα έχουν αλλάξει.Και καλά έκαναν.Μπορεί να είναι όντως σημαντικό για ένα παιδί να έχει δύο γονείς,υγιείς και ισορροπημένους και με ωραία,ικανή αίσθηση του φύλου τους,αλλά προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο,εναλλακτικό γονεικό μοντέλο,αρκεί να μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει στο παιδί αποδοχή,αίσθηση ασφάλειας και αγάπη.:)


Έπιασες το νόημα.;)

----------


## RainAndWind

Εδώ και καιρό lisa.;)

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Αληθεια αν κανετε παιδι ετσι, και ρωτησει για τον πατερα του, τι θα του πειτε ?
> 
> 
> ...



ωραια λοιπον απαντησε,
οποτε τωρα τι?

----------


## lisa71

Yπάρχουν πολλές δύσκολες καταστάσεις που πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν σε ερωτήσεις τύπου ποιος είναι ο μπαμπάς/μαμά κτλ. Παιδιά από βιασμούς ή παιδιά από αγοραπωλησία τσιγγάνων ή παιδιά ιεροδουλων που υιοθετήθηκαν από κανονικές οικογένειες είναι, πιστεύω, σε πολύ χειρότερη μοίρα από κάποιο παιδί που έγινε με σπέρμα δότη. Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία και το λέω.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> ......
> γ) πιστεύω πως ένας καλός παιδοψυχολόγος θα μπορέσει να βοηθήσει το παιδί στο θέμα του τρόπου σύλληψή του. Μην ξεχνάμε πως όση πιο πολλή αγάπη παίρνει ένα παιδί τόσο λιγότερες ερωτήσεις κάνει. Αυτό το διαπίστωσα από προσωπική επαφή με υιοθετημένα.
> δ) ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ στη πατρότητα και την μητρότητα έχουν όλοι οι ενήλικες. Δεν μπορούμε εμείς να επιλέξουμε ποιος θα γονιμοποιηθεί και ποιος όχι.....


γ) εφοσον θα χρειαστει ενας παιδοψυχολογος για να βοηθησει το παιδι μολις αρχισει να εχει αποριες που αφορουν τον πατερα του και τον τροπο που ηρθε στον κοσμο, παραδεχομαστε οτι αυτο το παιδι θα εχει ενα προβλημα (προς επιλυση) εκ γεννετης... ενα ακομα δηλαδη σε ολα τα αλλα που ισως αντιμετωπισει.
εμενα η απορια μου ηταν αυτη ακριβως. γιατι να φερουμε ενα παιδι στον κοσμο με τροπο που απο την αρχη του προσθετει ενα προβλημα (σοβαρο κατα την γνωμη μου)
οταν υπαρχουν εκατομμυρια ανεπιθυμητα παιδια που ετσι κι αλλιως ηρθαν στον κοσμο κι αν τα υιοθετησουμε μονο θα λυσουμε προβληματα αντι να δημιουργησουμε..
κατα τη γνωμη μου, η απαντηση ειναι ο εγωισμος μας...
θελουμε πασει θυσια να διαιωνισουμε το γονιδιο μας, εστω κι αν το περιφρονουμε, εστω κι αν η διαιωνιση, καμια σχεση δεν θα εχει με σωματικη και ψυχικη ενωση με ενα αλλο ατομο...

δ)εκτος απο το νομικο/συνταγματικο δικαιωμα του καθενα να τεκνοποιησει, υπαρχει και το ουσιαστικο δικαιωμα ενος μελλοντικου παιδιου να προστατευθει η ελευση του στον κοσμο αυτον με καθε τροπο.
οταν εν γνωσει μας διαλεγουμε εναν τροπο που του χαριζει ενα εκ γεννετης ελλειμμα (εναν μονο γονιο και αγνοια για τις ποιοτητες ΚΑΝ του αλλου , για την τυχη του, για το αν βρισκεται καν εν ζωη και για την καταγωγη του)θεωρω οτι στερουμε απο το παιδι αυτο καποια απ τα δικα του δικαιωματα.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Yπάρχουν πολλές δύσκολες καταστάσεις που πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστούν σε ερωτήσεις τύπου ποιος είναι ο μπαμπάς/μαμά κτλ. Παιδιά από βιασμούς ή παιδιά από αγοραπωλησία τσιγγάνων ή παιδιά ιεροδουλων που υιοθετήθηκαν από κανονικές οικογένειες είναι, πιστεύω, σε πολύ χειρότερη μοίρα από κάποιο παιδί που έγινε με σπέρμα δότη. Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία και το λέω.


προσωπικα δεν θεωρω σαν καταλληλη μεθοδο για οτιδηποτε, να το δικαιολογουμε απλα γιατι υπαρχουν και χειροτερες καταστασεις απο αυτο....
δηλαδη επειδη ειναι τρις χειροτερο ενα παιδι να προερχεται απο βιασμο η αγοραπωλησια, εξελιξη ανεπιθυμητη που δεν επιλεξαμε και απευχομαστε, ειναι οκ να επιλεγουμε εμεις τροπους εν ψυχρω που να δημιουργουν προβληματα στα παιδια αυτα?

----------


## Mariah

lisa71 επειδη εχω μια απορια για μια φιλη μου, στα κρατικα εγγραφα ας πουμε οτι δεν γραφεται το \'αγνωστου πατρος΄αλλα στα κρατικα εγγραφα πιο πολυ συμασια εχει το ονομα του πατρος παρα της μητρος. Λεμε η ταδε του Γιωργου. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι γινεται ?

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον lisa71 οταν το ολο μερος της ανατροφης καταληγει στην ερωτηση * εαν*  το παιδι ρωτησει αυτο...τοτε νομιζω δεν χρειαζεσαι να δικαιολογησε και πραξε αναλογως...η το θες και θα τα δωσεις ολα για το καλο του ή δεν το θες...ασε τους τριτους.
Ειναι ερωτηση που δεν μπορεις να δωσεις σοβαρη απαντηση γιατι...δεν ειναι ερωτηση.

----------


## Mariah

Συγνωμη βρε keep αλλα δεν μιλας για μια θεια ή εναν ξαδερφο, μιλας για τον πατερα ενος παιδιου, που οσο και αν δεν το θελουμε πλεον, παιζει και αυτος σημαντικο ρολο στη διαμορφωση του παιδιου.

Απαξιωνεται τοσο τον ρολο του πατερα λες και δεν κανει κατι και αυτος.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> ......
> γ) πιστεύω πως ένας καλός παιδοψυχολόγος θα μπορέσει να βοηθήσει το παιδί στο θέμα του τρόπου σύλληψή του. Μην ξεχνάμε πως όση πιο πολλή αγάπη παίρνει ένα παιδί τόσο λιγότερες ερωτήσεις κάνει. Αυτό το διαπίστωσα από προσωπική επαφή με υιοθετημένα.
> δ) ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ στη πατρότητα και την μητρότητα έχουν όλοι οι ενήλικες. Δεν μπορούμε εμείς να επιλέξουμε ποιος θα γονιμοποιηθεί και ποιος όχι.....
> ...


Δεν παραδέχομαι πως το παιδί θα έχει πρόβλημα εκ γενετής. Ο παιδοψυχολόγος χρειάζεται, ώστε ΕΓΩ να τον συμβουλευτώ για το πως θα πω την αλήθεια στο παιδί χωρίς να πληγωθεί. Όπως προείπα πριν κάμποσες σελίδες, πολλές φορές δεν πληγώνει η αλήθεια αλλά ο τρόπος που την λες.

Το να ζητάς την συνδρομή παιδοψυχολόγου δεν είναι κάτι κακό. Μην έχουμε κόμπλεξ. Ο παιδοψυχολογος μπορεί να σε κατευθύνει σωστά, ΠΡΙΝ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΕΙ οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα. Καλύτερα η πρόληψη! Ακόμη κι αν κάνω παιδί εντός γάμου, δεν θα διστάσω να απευθυνθώ σε ειδικό για διάφορα θέματα που αφορούν το παιδί.

Το ποιοι θα κάνουν παιδί και ποιοι όχι είναι πολύ μεγάλο θέμα. Μέχρι και ο ναζισμός επιχείρησε να το λύσει... Για μένα το σημαντικότερο είναι να είμαστε απόλυτα συνειδητοποιημένοι και απόλυτα αφοσιωμένοι στα παιδιά μας. Παιδί εκτός γάμου δεν σημαίνει και δυστυχισμένο παιδί. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα παιδιά οποιοδήποτε τύπου μονογονεϊκής οικογένειας ή πυρηνικής ή διευρυμένης κτλ.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> Συγνωμη βρε keep αλλα δεν μιλας για μια θεια ή εναν ξαδερφο, μιλας για τον πατερα ενος παιδιου, που οσο και αν δεν το θελουμε πλεον, παιζει και αυτος σημαντικο ρολο στη διαμορφωση του παιδιου.
> 
> Απαξιωνεται τοσο τον ρολο του πατερα λες και δεν κανει κατι και αυτος.


Για μενα το σημαντικο δεν ειναι αν κανει κατι κι αυτος (που σαφως κανει)
αλλα αν εχει θεση κρισιμη και ρολο στον ψυχισμο του παιδιου.
κατα την γνωμη μου, εχει..

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> 
> Λεμε η ταδε του Γιωργου.



λεμε η ταδε της Γεωργιας.

Λεω εγω τωρα.

----------


## keep_walking

Για ενα ζητημα τετοιας πολυπλοκοτητας πως μπορεις να δωσεις συμβουλες?
Δεν ξερω τη lisa για να εχω μια εμπεριστατωμενη αποψη αν θα γινει καλος γονεας ουτε ξερω πως θα διαμορφωθει το παιδι με ή χωρις πατερα.
Τωρα εαν υποβιβαζουμε το θεμα σε ερωτησεις του στυλ τι θα κανεις εαν...

Εγω λεω εισαι 38...θες παιδι και εισαι κατασταλαγμενη πλεον ως ατομο τοτε προχωρα.
Μην βρεις τον οποιοδηποτε και κανεις καποια κινηση απελπισιας...εγω αν ημουν γυναικα θα ελεγα οτι αυτο που σκεφτεσαι ειναι μια καλη λυση.

Τωρα ο οποιοσδηποτε θελει παιδι και θελει να κριθει τοτε...παντα υπαρχει καποιο θεμα.

Τι ιατρικο ιστορικο εχεις? Οχι παιδι
Τη ηλικια εχεις? Πολυ μεγαλη οχι παιδι
Τη ηλικια εχεις? Πολυ μικρη οχι παιδι.
Μπορεις να το θρεψεις οικονομικα? Οχι παιδι

Νομιζω καταλαβαινετε αυτο που θελω να πω...να μη συνεχισω.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> lisa71 επειδη εχω μια απορια για μια φιλη μου, στα κρατικα εγγραφα ας πουμε οτι δεν γραφεται το \'αγνωστου πατρος΄αλλα στα κρατικα εγγραφα πιο πολυ συμασια εχει το ονομα του πατρος παρα της μητρος. Λεμε η ταδε του Γιωργου. Σε αυτη την περιπτωση τι γινεται ?


Koίτα στο google τους όρους \"πρόσληψη επωνύμου\". Το ίδιο και στο φόρουμ parents.gr. Πολύ γρήγορα σε ενημερώνω πως η μητέρα μπορεί να επιλέξει ένα μούφα όνομα για το παιδί, για τα κρατικά έγγραφα. Είναι απολύτως νόμιμο.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Mariah_
> 
> Λεμε η ταδε του Γιωργου.
> 
> ...


Πρόσληψη επωνύμου ονομάζεται η διαδικασία.

----------


## krino

μαστα...
ενδιαφερον το θεμα,
δεν το γνωριζα καθως και το νομο.

----------


## lisa71

Kαι γω πρόσφατα τον έμαθα. Νομίζω δημιουργήθηκε επί Σημίτη το 2004.

----------


## krino

το ενδιαφερον ειναι στις ρυθμισεις που εγιναν με βαση το συμφωνο συμβιωσης.

----------


## lisa71

Ποιές είναι οι ρυθμίσεις? Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι σχετικό.

----------


## ΜΑΡΙΛΟΥ

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Τα γονεικά μοντέλα έχουν αλλάξει.Και καλά έκαναν.Μπορεί να είναι όντως σημαντικό για ένα παιδί να έχει δύο γονείς,υγιείς και ισορροπημένους και με ωραία,ικανή αίσθηση του φύλου τους,αλλά προσωπικά είμαι υπέρ σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο,εναλλακτικό γονεικό μοντέλο,αρκεί να μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει στο παιδί αποδοχή,αίσθηση ασφάλειας και αγάπη.:)


π.χ δυο λεσβιες, δυο gay προχωρημένη άποψη. Σε αυτην την περιπτωση δημιουργουνται άλλα κομπλεξ στα παιδιά γιατι δεν έχω γονεις σαν τα άλλα παιδάκια κλπ

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Ποιές είναι οι ρυθμίσεις? Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι σχετικό.



Αρθρο 1505 του ΑΚ,

Αν οι γονείς παραλείψουν να δηλώσουν το επώνυμο των τέκνων τους, σύμφωνα με τους όρους των προηγούμενων παραγράφων, τα τέκνα έχουν για επώνυμο το επώνυμο του πατέρα τους.







Απο κειμενο σχεδιο νομου περι ελευθερης συμβιωσης,
και συγκεκριμενα το αρθρο 9 περι επωνυμων τεκνων,


Το τέκνο που γεννήθηκε κατά τη διάρκεια συμφώνου ελεύθερης συμβίωσης φέρει το επώνυμο που επέλεξαν οι γονείς του με κοινή και αμετάκλητη δήλωση που περιέχεται στη συμβολαιογραφική συμφωνία τους για τη σύναψη του συμφώνου. Το επώνυμο που επιλέγεται είναι κοινό για όλα τα τέκνα και είναι υποχρεωτικά το επώνυμο του ενός από τους γονείς ή συνδυασμός των επωνύμων τους. Σε καμιά όμως περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει περισσότερα από δύο επώνυμα. Αν η δήλωση παραλειφθεί, το τέκνο θα έχει σύνθετο επώνυμο, αποτελούμενο από το επώνυμο και των δύο γονέων του. Αν το επώνυμο του ενός ή και των δύο γονέων είναι σύνθετο, το επώνυμο του τέκνου θα σχηματισθεί με το πρώτο από τα δύο επώνυμα.



Φανταζομαι να βλεπεις την διαφορα οσον αφορα την ισονομια των δυο φυλων.

----------


## Blue1

Kαλησπέρα. Πρώτη φορά στο forum και μου φάνηκε πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή η συζήτηση. Εγώ προσωπικά βρίσκω πολύ συνηδειτοποιημένη την απόφαση της φίλης μας να τεκνοποιήσει χωρίς πατέρα. Και δε αποκλείει κανένας ότι στο μέλλον μπορεί να υπάρξει και σύντροφος, για το πρόσθετο λόγο ότι θα έχει χαλαρώσει από το θέμα του βιολογικού ρολογιού και θα κοιτάει με πιο ουσιαστικά κριτήρια. Αλλωστε σε αυτή την ηλικία είναι δύσκολο, από τη δική μου πείρα να βρεις άντρα ελεύθερο χωρίς παιδιά. Οι 40ρηδες, αν έχουν μείνει ελεύθεροι, είναι δύσκολοι (η μία τους μυρίζει, η άλλη τους βρωμάει), άσε ότι θέλουν και αρκετά μικρότερες αν θέλουν να κάνουν οικογένεια. Έπίσης παίζει πάρα πολύ ρόλο το θέμα της εμφάνισης, κακά τα ψέμματα. Εγώ παρόλο που είμαι σε εμφάνιση πάνω από το μέσο όρο επειδή είμαι 43 χρονών (χωρισμένη χωρίς παιδί), όλοι όταν ακουν την ηλικία μου κόβουν πέρα για παιδί. Ασε που βρίσκω μόνο χωρισμένους με παιδιά. Επομένως το θεωρώ μια καλή λύση, αν θέλει μια γυναίκα παιδί και έχει και την οικονομική δυνατότητα να κάνει με άγνωστο δότη. Εχω αρχίσει και εγώ να το σκέφτομαι σοβαρά. Εχω βαρεθεί να προσελκύω τους άντρες λόγω εμφάνισης και όταν ακουν ηλικία και επιθυμία για παιδί να \"την κάνουν\". Τί και αν είμαι κουκλάρα; Δε βλέπω να παίζει ρόλο αυτό.

----------


## Remedy

αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι για ποιο λογο αποκλειεις σαν επιλογη τον χωρισμενο με παιδι ...

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι για ποιο λογο αποκλειεις σαν επιλογη τον χωρισμενο με παιδι ...


Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θέλω σχέση με χωρισμένο με παιδί για 2 λόγους. Πρώτον ο ίδιος ο χωρισμένος δεν επιθυμεί να αποκτήσει παιδί με την νέα σύζυγο αλλά να ζήσει την ζωή του χωρίς την \"φάση της πάνας\" και δεύτερον γιατί δημιουργούνται πολύ πολύπλοκες σχέσεις λόγω των ετεροθαλών αδερφών. Βέβαια το πρώτο είναι πολύ ανασταλτικός παράγοντας. Κάποιοι διαζευγμένοι με παιδί λένε ψέμματα πως θέλουν παιδί μόνο και μόνο για να παγιδεύσουν την κοπέλα και όταν αυτή \"βολευτεί\" στην σχέση της ξεφουρνίζουν την αλήθεια. Της βάζουν δίλημμα σχέση ή παιδί. Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει άπειρες φορές.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι για ποιο λογο αποκλειεις σαν επιλογη τον χωρισμενο με παιδι ...
> 
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θέλω σχέση με χωρισμένο με παιδί για 2 λόγους. Πρώτον ο ίδιος ο χωρισμένος δεν επιθυμεί να αποκτήσει παιδί με την νέα σύζυγο αλλά να ζήσει την ζωή του χωρίς την \"φάση της πάνας\" και δεύτερον γιατί δημιουργούνται πολύ πολύπλοκες σχέσεις λόγω των ετεροθαλών αδερφών. Βέβαια το πρώτο είναι πολύ ανασταλτικός παράγοντας. Κάποιοι διαζευγμένοι με παιδί λένε ψέμματα πως θέλουν παιδί μόνο και μόνο για να παγιδεύσουν την κοπέλα και όταν αυτή \"βολευτεί\" στην σχέση της ξεφουρνίζουν την αλήθεια. Της βάζουν δίλημμα σχέση ή παιδί. Το έχω δει να συμβαίνει άπειρες φορές.


αλλο και παλι τουτο (λιζα μας)
θεωρεις πολυπλοκες και προβληματικες τις σχεσεις με τα ετεροθαλη αδερφια και σου φαινεται πιο ξεκαθαρο, απλο και υγιες το θεμα ενος πατερα που πουλησε το σπερμα του χωρις να τον νοιαζει αν απεκτησε παιδια σε ολο τον κοσμο που δεν θα μπορεσει να δει η να βοηθησει ποτε,, που το παιδι δεν θα μπορει να εχει ποτε μια εικονα για αυτον στο μυαλο του η να γνωρισει τον ιδιο η καποιον απο την οικογενεια του??????

με την απαντηση σου αυτη, αρχιζω να σκεφτομαι οτι προτιμας την λυση του δοτη , οχι απο ανγκη γιατι δεν ετυχε να εχεις εναν καλο συντροφο μεχρι τωρα, αλλα για να εχεις τον πληρη ελεγχο στις συνθηκες και στην ζωη του παιδιου αυτου.....μου φαινεται οτι τελικα θες ενα παιδι για τον εαυτο σου κι οχι ενα παιδι για να του προσφερεις...

εγω δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε την \"φυλη\" αυτη των χωρισμενων με παιδια που μπλεκουν αθωες κοπελες με δελεαρ την συντροφια τους, τους λενε ψεματα για τις προθεσεις τους και μετα τις κρατουν για παντα δεσμιες σε σχεσεις που τους επιβαλουν να μη κανουν ποτε παιδια...ισως εχουν καπου αλλου φωλια...

τι κακο εχουν τα πρωτα παιδια του αντρα σου και η παρεα και η συγγενεια με παιδια απο μισους κοινους γονεις και μισους αλλους, οταν υπαρχουν ομορφες σχεσεις, αγαπη και πολιτισμος?η τραπεζα σπερματος που θα ειναι ο πατερας του αλλου παιδιου,προσφερει περισσοτερη αγαπη απο τα ετεροθαλη αδερφια?
ειλικρινα δεν σε καταλαβαινω...

----------


## lisa71

Mα εξήγησα πως ο λόγος των ετεροθαλών αδερφών δεν είναι σημαντικός. Σημαντικότερο πρόβλημα είναι το δούλεμα. Κι επειδή εσύ δεν έχεις δει άντρες να κοροϊδεύουν γυναίκες σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχουν? Έχω φίλες μπλεγμένες σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Και γω θα μπορούσα να είχα μπλέξει με τέτοιους τύπους αλλά ξέρω να φυλώ τα νώτα μου. Επίσης έχω δει πάρα πολλά προβλήματα με τα ετεροθαλή αδέρφια, κυρίως σε θέματα κληρονομικά. Έχω δει αέναες δικαστικές μάχες για οικόπεδα, χρήματα, σπαρτά όπου μπλέκονται πρώην σύζυγοι, νυν παιδιά, μισά αδέρφια και δεν συμμαζευέται. Γίνεται το έλα να δεις.

Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο ετών είσαι Remedy -υπολογίζω γύρω στα 27-28- αλλά δείχνεις να είσαι κάπως άπειρη στην ζωή. Ο κύριος λόγος που οι γυναίκες της ηλικίας μου αποφεύγουν σχέση με διαζευγμένους είναι ακριβώς αυτός που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω. Η απροθυμία τους για εκ νέου απόκτηση τέκνου με την καινούρια σύντροφο.

Όσον αφορά το παιδί, φυσικά και θέλω να του προσφέρω τις πιο ΑΠΛΕΣ συνθήκες συναισθηματικής ζωής. Πρώην σύζυγοι, πρόγονοι, ετεροθαλή αδέρφια και αλλαξοκωλιές δεν βοηθούν στην απλότητα αλλά στην πολυπλοκότητα. Άλλο πράγμα είναι να αντιμετωπίζεις ένα θέμα -πατέρας από τράπεζα σπέρματος- και άλλο πράγμα είναι να αντιμετωπίζεις πολλά θέματα (κληρονομικά, πρώην σόγια, διατροφές κτλ).

----------


## Remedy

xaxaxaxaxa
ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια λιζα μου αλλα ειμαι κοντα στα 40 :)
η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν ειχα καμια σχεση με χωρισμενο. ολοι ηταν ελευθεροι και 1-2 παντρεμενοι.
ο τωρινος μου δεσμος, ελευθερος επισης.
δεν νομιζω ομως, οτι μπορουμε να τους κατηγοριοποιουμε σε μια ομαδα που ξεγελαει τις γυναικες λεγονας ψεματα οτι θελουν παιδια ενω δεν θελουν:)

απο τα σχολια σου για τα μπερδεματα παλιων και νεων σογιων βλεπω οτι επικεντρωνεσαι σε οικονομικα θεματα...κληρονομικα, σπαρτα, γιδια κλπ...
τα θεωρεις τα σημαντικοτερα?
παλι μου σχολιαζεις ως απλες τις συνθηκες ζωης του παιδιου απο δοτη.

δεν μου απαντησες ομως.δεν θεωρεις σοβαρο ελλειμμα το οτι αυτο το παιδι δεν θα ξερει ουτε πως εμοιαζε στην φατσα ο πατερας του κι οταν καποτε μαθει θα μαθει οτι ηταν ενας αντρας που πουλησε το σπερμα του κι εχει σπειρει παιδια που δεν γνωριζει κι ουτε ενδιαφερεται να γνωρισει?
ειναι ωραια εικονα για να εχει κανεις για το μισο του γονιαδιακο φορτιο που ειναι ο πατερας του?

----------


## Mariah

Ουτε εγω θα ειχα προβλημα να κανω σχεση με καποιον διεζευγμενο που εχει παιδια, στο κατω κατω ολοι εχουμε ενα παρελθον. Και καλο ειναι να κοιταζουμε το τωρα, και οτι τι εκκρεμιοτητες εχει καποιος πριν απο εμενα.

Ισα ισα μακαρι και να εχει , και θα τα αγαπαω σαν δικα μου. Εξαλλου παιδια του συντροφου μου θα ειναι, πως γινεται να διαλεγεις καποιον και οχι τα παιδια του ?

----------


## Blue1

Εγώ προσωπικά είμαι στη κατηγορία που περιγράφει η Λίζα. Ο πρώην άντρας μου είχε δύο παιδιά, μου είπε ότι θέλει να κάνουμε και μαζί αλλά όταν τον παντρεύτηκα, μα τα οικονομικά προβλήματα, μα οι αντιρρήσεις των παιδιών τον έκαναν αρνητικό να κάνει παιδί μαζί μου. Και χώρισα στα 37 μου. Από τότε, παρόλο που έχω, όπως είπαμε και πολύ προσεγμένη εμφάνιση, δε μου έχει παρουσιαστεί καμία ευκαιρία με έναν ελεύθερο άντρα που να του αρέσω και να μου αρέσει και αυτός αλλά να θέλει και οικογένεια. Εχω λοιπόν κακή πείρα με χωρισμένους με παιδιά.

----------


## alexandros3

Ίσως έχει ξαναειπωθεί, αλλά γιατί να αποτανθείς σε τράπεζα σπέρματος κι απλά να μην υιοθετήσεις; Θα βγάλεις ένα μικρό παιδάκι από ένα ίδρυμα... Φαντάζομαι πρώτη προτεραιότητα θα έχουν τα άτεκνα ζευγάρια αλλά σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν ακόμα ορφανά που δεν έχουν βρει σπίτι. 
Όσο για την πολυπλοκότητα της ζωής... η ζωή είναι πολύπλοκη. Μία τράπεζα σπέρματος δεν νομίζω ότι την απλοποιεί. Το παιδί θα μεγαλώσει κάποια στιγμή και θα ζητά να μάθει. Αυτό δεν θα είναι πάρα πολύ περίπλοκο; Και θα έχεις όλη την ευθύνη εσύ...

----------


## alexandros3

Τώρα που διάβασα λίγο παραπάνω είδα ότι είχε ξανατεθεί το θέμα της υιοθεσίας....
Χμ...
Πολύ \"τετράγωνες\" απαντήσεις... :)

Πρώτη ερώτηση στο σχολείο πάντως: \"Πως τον λένε τον μπαμπά σου;\" 
:)

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> δεν μου απαντησες ομως.δεν θεωρεις σοβαρο ελλειμμα το οτι αυτο το παιδι δεν θα ξερει ουτε πως εμοιαζε στην φατσα ο πατερας του κι οταν καποτε μαθει θα μαθει οτι ηταν ενας αντρας που πουλησε το σπερμα του κι εχει σπειρει παιδια που δεν γνωριζει κι ουτε ενδιαφερεται να γνωρισει?
> ειναι ωραια εικονα για να εχει κανεις για το μισο του γονιαδιακο φορτιο που ειναι ο πατερας του?





> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Πρώτη ερώτηση στο σχολείο πάντως: \"Πως τον λένε τον μπαμπά σου;\" 
> :)


Βάζετε και οι δύο ένα δυνητικό ερώτημα. Πώς θα αντιμετωπίσει το παιδί την παντελή έλλειψη πατέρα όπως και το τι θα λέει στους άλλους. Αυτό θα το αντιμετωπίσω, όταν έρθει η ώρα, με την βοήθεια πχ της Αλεξάνδρας Καπάτου. Ένας ειδικός θα με οδηγήσει να χρησιμοποιήσω τις σωστές εκφράσεις, ώστε να καταλάβει το παιδί την πραγματικότητα. Πάντως θα του πω πως το έφερα στον κόσμο, επειδή ήθελα να πάρω και να δώσω αγάπη, ήθελα την \"συνέχειά\" μου, ήθελα να αποκτήσω έστω και με αυτόν τον τρόπο οικογένεια.

Επίσης πιστεύω πως όση πιο πολλή αγάπη παίρνει ένα παιδί τόσο λιγότερες είναι και οι \"απορίες\" του.

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν είναι έτσι. 

Το παιδί σου θα μεγαλώσει σε μια κοινωνία. Αυτή η κοινωνία έχει νόμους. 
Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις αποφασίσει να τους αψηφίσεις αλλά το παιδί σου θα βρεθεί αντιμέτωπο με αυτούς. 
Μπορεί να το αγαπάς πάρα πολύ αλλά τίποτα, απολύτως τίποτα, δεν θα το εμποδίσει κάποια στιγμή να γυρίσει και να σου πει \"ήσουν μια εγωιστική σκύλα\" και να φύγει. 
Δεν λέω ότι θα συμβεί, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα...

----------


## keep_walking

Τριχες λιζα καντο και ας τους αλλους να κανουν υποθετικα ερωτηματα σε εναν κοσμο τοσο πλουσιο που μπορει να υποθεσεις οτιδηποτε.
Εαν ειναι δυνατον δηλαδη...φυσικη εξελιξη των πραγματων και τριχες κατσαρες, ναι δεν βλεπετε ο ανθρωπος ακολουθει την φυσικη εξελιξη, ζουμε μες την φυσικη εξελιξη ολοι, απο το κινητο μεχρι το τουτου.

----------


## alexandros3

Να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο. 
Υπάρχει ένα σημαντικό θέμα (νομίζω στις ΗΠΑ ανέκυψε πρώτα) σχετικά με την εμπιστευτικότητα των στοιχείων του πατέρα. Τα περισσότερα παιδιά που γεννήθηκαν με αυτόν τον τρόπο επιδώθηκαν σε μία φοβερή μάχη για να ανακαλύψουν τον βιολογικό τους πατέρα. (δικαστική, ακόμα και... εντελώς εκτός του νόμου - δεν τιθασεύονται αυτά τα συναισθήματα).
Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει εδώ αλλά στις ΗΠΑ από όσο γνωρίζω, με την αιτιολογία ότι δυνητικά υπάρχει περίπτωση αιμομιξίας (ένας βιολογικός πατέρας με ΔΝΑ που κρίνεται προτιμητέο μπορεί να έχει και... 10.000 παιδιά) σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αποκαλύφθηκε η ταυτότητα του πατέρα.

----------


## keep_walking

The number of children a donor can father depends on where he lives and where his sperm is sent. In Denmark the limit is 25, a number that is supposed to guard against accidental incest between siblings. In Britain it is 10. In the United States, the number is 25 births for each donor within a population of 800,000, according to guidelines issued by the American Society for Reproductive Medicine.


Αυτα περι αιμομιξιας...problem solved.

Απο κει και περα συναισθηματα που δεν τιθασευονται και φοβεροι αγωνες κλπ ειναι λογια των ΜΜΕ και ισως καποιος να το εκανε μεσα στους χιλιαδες.

----------


## Remedy

δεν ξερω αν το λες για καλο η για κακο οτι το καταφερε ο ενας σε χιλιαδες.....
δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να πανηγυριζουμε την αποτυχια καποιου να μαθει για τον πατερα του και να του το αρνουνται και μαλιστα να ειναι νομιμοι απο σεβασμο σε εναν μηχανισμο που καποιοι σκαρφιστηκαν , αλλα κανεναν σεβασμο στην αναγκη του \"ληπτη\"....

----------


## keep_walking

Εννοω οτι ενας μπορει να εκανε τους φοβερους δικαστικους αγωνες μεσα στους χιλιαδες...οχι οτι χιλιαδες κανουν δικαστικους αγωνες να ανακαλυψουν τον πατερα τους.
Τι κριμα τους εφαγε το συστημα...ενω αλλους απλως η μοιρα, για οσους δεν γνωρισαν ποιος ειναι ο πατερας τους. για χιλιους δυο λογους..και μιλαμε παντα για το βιολογικο ετσι...που μερικοι λαθεμενα νομιζουν οτι ειναι ο Ζεβεδαιος πολλες φορες.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Μπορεί να το αγαπάς πάρα πολύ αλλά τίποτα, απολύτως τίποτα, δεν θα το εμποδίσει κάποια στιγμή να γυρίσει και να σου πει \"ήσουν μια εγωιστική σκύλα\" και να φύγει. 
> Δεν λέω ότι θα συμβεί, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα...


Kαταλαβαίνω τον συλλογισμό σου. Όμως ένα παιδί μπορεί να κατηγορίσει για \"εγωισμό\" τους γονείς για χίλιους δυο λόγους. Ξέρω παιδιά από πολύτεκνες οικογένειες που κατηγορούν τους γονείς για την φτώχια και τον κοινωνικό αποκλεισμό τους. Επίσης γνωρίζω παιδιά \"εγκαταλελειμμένα\" από γιάπισσες μητέρες που τις κατηγορούν για την αφοσίωσή τους στην καριέρα.

Τα παιδιά είναι αυστηρά με τους γονείς. Μπορεί να με πει εγωίστρια μπορεί και όχι. Δεν ξέρω αν το ανέφερα σε αυτό το τόπικ αλλά έχω γνωρίσει κοπέλα, ελληνογαλλίδα, που έκανε εξωσωματική στην Γαλλία πριν 15 χρόνια με σπέρμα δότη και απέκτησε γιο. Οι σχέσεις τους είναι θαυμάσιες. Το παιδί είναι καλός μαθητής, κοινωνικός, χωρίς παραβατική/εξτρεμιστική συμπεριφορά. Από ευγένεια, δεν ρώτησα πως χειρίστηκε το θέμα του πατέρα. Άμα μείνω έγκυος με αυτόν τον τρόπο, θα την ρωτήσω εμπειρίες.

----------


## Remedy

ακομα και οι γελασμενοι, και οι γιοι του \"ζεβεδαιου\" εχουν μια εικονα...αυτο εχει σημασια.εχουν μια εικονα που απευθυνεται στο μερος τους εκεινο που αναζηταει τις καταβολες τους απο την μερια του πατερα. 
ασε που οι γιοι του ζεβεδαιου, εχουν και τον ζεβεδαιο, οχι μονο την ζεβεδαια...
τα παιδια της τραπεζας ομως, εχουν ενα κενο στην θεση της εικονας 
του πατερα. ζιπ.τιποτε..

και να βαλω και μια αλλη παραμετρο.
πολλοι ειναι εντελως ακαταλληλοι για γονεις, ακομα κι αν εκαναν με την θεληση τους ενα παιδι ακομα κι αν προσπαθησαν πολυ για να το κανουν.
οταν υπαρχουν δυο ομως, εχει αυτο το παιδι καπου να στραφει αν ο ενας ειναι ακαταλληλος. αλλιως μενει μονο του...
κι αν σκεφτουμε και τις πιθανοτητες της φυσικης εξαλειψης του ενος γονιου, ειδικα αν ειναι μεσηλικας (εφοσον μεχρι καποια προχωρημενη ηλικια προσπαθει να τεκνοποιησει μεσα απο σχεσεις), γινεται μαλλον επικινδυνη και επισφαλης, για το παιδι, επιλογη...

----------


## keep_walking

> Μπορεί να το αγαπάς πάρα πολύ αλλά τίποτα, απολύτως τίποτα, δεν θα το εμποδίσει κάποια στιγμή να γυρίσει και να σου πει \"ήσουν μια εγωιστική σκύλα\" και να φύγει. 
> Δεν λέω ότι θα συμβεί, αλλά μπορεί κάλλιστα...


Ναι σκληρα λογια χωρις λογικη υποσταση.
Τα γονιδια μας μας ωθουν να αναπαραγουμε το ειδος μας...τωρα ας ψαξει ο καθενας κατα ποσο η τεκνοποιηση ειναι εγωιστικη ή οχι.

----------


## keep_walking

> ακομα και οι γελασμενοι, και οι γιοι του \"ζεβεδαιου\" εχουν μια εικονα...αυτο εχει σημασια.εχουν μια εικονα που απευθυνεται στο μερος τους εκεινο που αναζηταει τις καταβολες τους απο την μερια του πατερα. 
> ασε που οι γιοι του ζεβεδαιου, εχουν και τον ζεβεδαιο, οχι μονο την ζεβεδαια...
> τα παιδια της τραπεζας ομως, εχουν ενα κενο στην θεση της εικονας 
> του πατερα. ζιπ.τιποτε..
> 
> και να βαλω και μια αλλη παραμετρο.
> πολλοι ειναι εντελως ακαταλληλοι για γονεις, ακομα κι αν εκαναν με την θεληση τους ενα παιδι ακομα κι αν προσπαθησαν πολυ για να το κανουν.
> οταν υπαρχουν δυο ομως, εχει αυτο το παιδι καπου να στραφει αν ο ενας ειναι ακαταλληλος. αλλιως μενει μονο του...


Που το γυρνας που το φερνεις παλι εκει...στο οτι δεν ειναι φυσικη επιλογη...ο Θεος επλασε Αδαμ και Ευα και πρεπει να υπαρχει πατερας και μανα σε μια σωστη οικογενεια.
Δυστυχως ομως τοτε δεν ειχαν την επιλογη για να την λαβουν υποψιν τωρα την εχουμε.

Οποιος θελει να τεκνοποιησει ας τεκνοποιησει...συνταγματικ  αν ηξεραν ποσο κακο κανουν στο παιδι θα το απαγορευαν...αλλα δεν το εκαναν γιατι δεν ξερουν, τιποτα δεν ειναι σιγουρο...νομιζω οι Δανοι εχουν λιγο πιο αυστηρα κριτηρια μονο.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ακομα και οι γελασμενοι, και οι γιοι του \"ζεβεδαιου\" εχουν μια εικονα...αυτο εχει σημασια.εχουν μια εικονα που απευθυνεται στο μερος τους εκεινο που αναζηταει τις καταβολες τους απο την μερια του πατερα. 
> ασε που οι γιοι του ζεβεδαιου, εχουν και τον ζεβεδαιο, οχι μονο την ζεβεδαια...
> τα παιδια της τραπεζας ομως, εχουν ενα κενο στην θεση της εικονας 
> του πατερα. ζιπ.τιποτε..
> 
> και να βαλω και μια αλλη παραμετρο.
> πολλοι ειναι εντελως ακαταλληλοι για γονεις, ακομα κι αν εκαναν με την θεληση τους ενα παιδι ακομα κι αν προσπαθησαν πολυ για να το κανουν.
> οταν υπαρχουν δυο ομως, εχει αυτο το παιδι καπου να στραφει αν ο ενας ειναι ακαταλληλος. αλλιως μενει μονο του...
> κι αν σκεφτουμε και τις πιθανοτητες της φυσικης εξαλειψης του ενος γονιου, ειδικα αν ειναι μεσηλικας (εφοσον μεχρι καποια προχωρημενη ηλικια προσπαθει να τεκνοποιησει μεσα απο σχεσεις), γινεται μαλλον επικινδυνη και επισφαλης, για το παιδι, επιλογη...


Τα εγκατελελειμμένα ορφανά του Μητέρα γεννήθηκαν από 2 γονείς. Αν ένα παιδί είναι στην μοίρα του να μείνει ορφανό, θα γίνει. Τόσα τροχαία, τόσοι καρκίνοι... Πολλά παιδιά ξεκίνησαν με 2 γονείς κι έμειναν μόνα στην ζωή. Η ζωή είναι απρόβλεπτη, με συνεχείς ανατροπές. Μην το ξεχνάμε.

----------


## keep_walking

> πολλοι ειναι εντελως ακαταλληλοι για γονεις, ακομα κι αν εκαναν με την θεληση τους ενα παιδι ακομα κι αν προσπαθησαν πολυ για να το κανουν.
> οταν υπαρχουν δυο ομως, εχει αυτο το παιδι καπου να στραφει αν ο ενας ειναι ακαταλληλος. αλλιως μενει μονο του...


Το μονο δικιο που μπορω να βρω σε αυτο ειναι οτι δυο τα καταφερνουν καλυτερα απο εναν σαφως στο τοσο δυσκολο εργο...και ειναι και οι δυο συναισθηματικα μπλεγμενοι, σε μια νορμαλ οικογενεια οποτε παλευουν και οι δυο.

Το θεμα ειναι απο ποτε μπορει να τεκνοποιησει η γυναικα?
Απο τα 15 ας πουμε?
Ποσο ζουσαν παλια?
Σε τι ηλικια τεκνοποιουσαν?
Μπορει και το παιδι να ηταν πιο ωριμο και απο την μανα μετα το περασμα μερικων χρονων λολ.
Τεσπα η ζωη εχει αλλαξει , η κοινωνια εχει αλλαξει...αν θελει η liza ας κανει το βημα...δεν υπαρχουν εγγυησεις για τιποτα αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι υπαρχει απαραιτητα μαυρο.

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> Τα εγκατελελειμμένα ορφανά του Μητέρα γεννήθηκαν από 2 γονείς. Αν ένα παιδί είναι στην μοίρα του να μείνει ορφανό, θα γίνει. Τόσα τροχαία, τόσοι καρκίνοι... Πολλά παιδιά ξεκίνησαν με 2 γονείς κι έμειναν μόνα στην ζωή. Η ζωή είναι απρόβλεπτη, με συνεχείς ανατροπές. Μην το ξεχνάμε.


oxi, κανεις λαθος.
δεν ξεκινησαν με δυο γονεις.
τα παιδια των ορφανοτροφειων στην πλειοψηφια τους ειναι ανεπιθυμητα, παρατημενα παιδια, και οχι παιδια με γονεις που πεθαναν.
γιατι καποιος που εκσπερματωνει,δεν λεγεται πατεραςαν δεν νοιαστει για το παιδι του, οπως και καποια που παραταει τοπαιδι της σε ενα ορφανοτροφειο,δεν ειναι μητερα επειδη το γεννησε...
ξεκινησαν με κανενα γονεα.
και καποιος με τοση επιθυμια για ενα παιδι, μπορει να το βοηθησει να αποκτησει εστω και εναν, εκει που θα επιχειρησει να φερει αλλο ενα ορφανο απο πατερα, παιδι στον κοσμο

----------


## alexandros3

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εννοω οτι ενας μπορει να εκανε τους φοβερους δικαστικους αγωνες μεσα στους χιλιαδες...οχι οτι χιλιαδες κανουν δικαστικους αγωνες να ανακαλυψουν τον πατερα τους.


Κι όμως.
Είναι βιολογική ανάγκη να αναζητήσουν αυτά τα παιδιά τον πατέρα τους. Η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία θα το κάνει. 
Μπορείς να \"παίζεις\" με τη χημεία, την επιστήμη και ούτω καθεξής αλλά κάποια πράγματα δεν μπορείς να τα επηρεάσεις. 
Βάσει νόμου νομίζω ότι όλα πρέπει να έχουν το δικαίωμα.

Επίσης... το εγωιστικό του πράγματος είναι:
κάποιος παντρεύεται. Χωρίζει. Δεν δούλεψε. Διαχειρίζεται.
κάποια μένει έγκυος. τυχαία. αποφασίζει να το κρατήσει. Διαχειρίζεται. 
κάποιοι παντρεύονται. ένας σκοτώνεται. ή και οι δύο. πολύ πιο δύσκολο αλλά διαχειρίζεται.

Το παιδί όμως δεν θα δει αναλογικά με άλλες περιπτώσεις την περίπτωση του. Θα πει \"ηθελημένα με ακρωτηρίασες\".

Αυτό προτείνω εγώ ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να συμβεί. Το πότε... άγνωστο. Δεδομένου ότι θα μάθει την αλήθεια βέβαια...

Εξάλλου και μόνο η ιδέα ότι τα 25 ή πόσα είναι ετεροθαλή του αδέλφια είναι εκεί έξω και δεν έχει ιδέα ποιά είναι...
Νομίζω ότι είναι βασανιστικό.
Γι\' αυτό νομίζω ότι έχει θεσπιστεί και νόμος που αποκαλύπτει πλέον τα ετεροθαλή αδέλφια μεταξύ τους (που έχουν συλληφθεί απο δωρητή σπέρματος). Επίσης παλαιότερα δεν το είχαν σκεφτεί αυτό και νομίζω ότι ή δεν υπήρχε όριο ή υπήρχε ένα απίστευτα μεγάλο όριο... \"πατροδωσίας\" (εξ ου και τα χιλιάδες ετεροθαλή).

Τώρα για περιουσιακά ή άλλα... δεν γνωρίζω. Νομίζω όμως ότι εκεί όντως τα πράγματα είναι ξεκάθαρα και δεν βαρύνεται ο βιολογικός πατέρας με κάτι. Αλλά δεν θα με εξέπλητε αν κι αυτό ακόμα έχει τεθεί ενώπιον δικαστηρίου.

----------


## lisa71

\"Ηθελημένα με ακρωτηρίασες\"!! Παραείσαι πομπώδης! Όπως λέει μια παροιμία το παιδί ορφανεύει από μάνα όχι από πατέρα. Να΄ξερες πόσα παιδιά θα ήθελαν να μην έχουν πατέρα... Πάντως αν κρίνω από την Καρμέλλα, την ελληνογαλλίδα που έχει ήδη προβεί σε εξωσωματική, δεν αντιμετώπισε ΤΟΣΑ διλήμματα. Έλεος δηλαδή. Αν ήταν τόση τραυματική εμπειρία (για το παιδί) η απόκτηση του μέσω εξωσωματικής, θα έπρεπε όχι μόνο να το έχουν απαγορεύσει αλλά να φυλάκιζαν και κάθε άγαμη που το επιχειρούσε. Νομίζετε πως δεν ζητήθηκε η συνδρομή ψυχολόγων, κοινωνιολόγων και ειδημόνων, προκειμένου να παρθεί η απόφαση για τον υφιστάμενο νόμο? 

Και κάτι άλλο. Ορφανός είναι αυτός που είχε έναν γονιό και τον έχασε. Αυτός που ποτέ δεν είχε πατέρα -τυπικά και ουσιαστικά- δεν είναι ορφανός αλλά τέκνο χωρίς πατέρα.

----------


## alexandros3

Δεν ξέρω κανένα παιδί που δεν θα ήθελε να έχει πατέρα... ξέρω παιδιά που θα ήθελαν να έχουν καλύτερους πατεράδες αλλά τέλος πάντων.
Δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι ήταν ιδιαίτερα απομακρυσμένο αυτό που είπα. Αν το βρήκες μεγαλόστομο τότε απλώς πες ότι πέτυχα στην περιγραφή :)

----------


## Blue1

Εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κατακρίνουν κάποιοι τα παιδιά από τράπεζα σπέρματος. Οταν ένα ζευγάρι έχει πρόβλημα υπογονιμότητας υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφύγει σε τράπεζα σπέρματος ή σε ξένα ωάρια (αν έχει πρόβλημα η γυναίκα). Το βρίσκεται και αυτό κακό; Πάλι το 50% του παιδιού θα είναι άγνωστο. Τί θα πρέπει να κάνουν αυτά τα ζευγάρια; Να μη κάνουν εξωσωματική; Να υιοθετήσουν για το ενδεχόμενο μήπως το παιδί τους καταλογίσει μελλοντικά ότι δεν γνωρίζει το βιολογικό πατέρα ή μητέρα;

----------


## alexandros3

Το θέμα μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον γιατί είχα δει ένα... show της Όπρα γι\' αυτό :)
Βρήκα ένα link, για χάρη της κουβέντας μας που νομίζω είναι σχετικό 

http://oprah.about.com/od/february2008/p/spermdonorkids.htm

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by Blue1_
> Εγώ δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί κατακρίνουν κάποιοι τα παιδιά από τράπεζα σπέρματος. Οταν ένα ζευγάρι έχει πρόβλημα υπογονιμότητας υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταφύγει σε τράπεζα σπέρματος ή σε ξένα ωάρια (αν έχει πρόβλημα η γυναίκα). Το βρίσκεται και αυτό κακό; Πάλι το 50% του παιδιού θα είναι άγνωστο. Τί θα πρέπει να κάνουν αυτά τα ζευγάρια; Να μη κάνουν εξωσωματική; Να υιοθετήσουν για το ενδεχόμενο μήπως το παιδί τους καταλογίσει μελλοντικά ότι δεν γνωρίζει το βιολογικό πατέρα ή μητέρα;


μα οταν το ζευγαρι καταφευγει σε τραπεζα σπερματος η ωαριου, υπαρχει και ο πατερας και η μητερα. δεν ειναι πατερας ο δοτης απλα επειδη εδωσε λιγο σπερμα.
το παιδι απο δοτη και μονο μητερα,δεν εχει καθολου πατερα! ουτε τυπικα ουτε ουσιαστικα.
ειναι οπως και με την ιοθεσια. και τοτε ομως, το παιδι εχει δικαιωμα μεγαλωνοντας να αναζητησει τις φυσικες του ριζες και πολλα παιδια το κανουν πλεον γιατι το νοιωθουν ως αναγκη, εστω κι αν αγαπανε πολυ τους γονεις που γνωρισαν και τα μεγαλωσαν
γιατι να μην εχει το ιδιο δικαιωμα και το παιδι απο μητερα και αγνωστο δοτη?
αλλα και ασχετως δικαιωματος, γιατι να καταδικαστει ενα τετοιο παιδι να μεγαλωσει χωρις πατερα απο επιλογη της μητερας του?

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Αν το βρήκες μεγαλόστομο τότε απλώς πες ότι πέτυχα στην περιγραφή :)


Η πραγματικότητα δεν σε δικαιώνει.

Και γω είδα αυτή την εκπομπή της Όπρα και διαβάζω το περιοδικό της, το Ο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως αυτά τα παιδιά, αν και \"ακρωτηριασμένα\", είναι φυσιολογικότατα σε εμφάνιση και συμπεριφορά. Δηλαδή δεν διάβασα κανένα άρθρο στο διαδίκτυο να λέει πως πέσανε στα ναρκωτικά, έγιναν ληστές ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Αυτό για μένα σημαίνει πολλά. Σημαίνει πως τα παιδιά αυτά μεγάλωσαν σε νορμάλ συνθήκες και γι΄αυτό αναπαράγουν νορμάλ συμπεριφορά.

Οι αδερφοί Ξηροί, από θεούσικη και πολύτεκνη οικογένεια, ήταν οι καλύτεροι μακελλάρηδες.

Επίσης επαναλαμβάνω, γιατί δεν μου απαντήσατε. Αν ήταν τόσο κακό η απόκτηση τέκνου από άγαμη μητέρα μέσω εξωσωματικής, γιατί το επιτρέπουν?

Και κάτι ακόμη. Ποιοί θα κρίνουν για το ποιοι θα γονιμοποιηθούν και ποιοι όχι. Αυτο είναι ανθρώπινο δικαίωμα. Όπως μια μάνα στην Γκάνα ή στην Ερυθραία κάνει 14 παιδιά για να ζήσουν τα 2 λόγω ασιτίας έτσι και γω επιλέγω την μητρότητα. Γιατί δεν κάνουν βαζεκτομές ή απολινώσεις σαλπίγγων στους αφρικανούς, στους πολύτεκνους, στους φτωχούς, στους πάσχοντες από έιτζ κτλ? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΡΟΤΗΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΔΙΚΑΙΩΜΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΡΟΤΗΤΑ.

----------


## RainAndWind

> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Δεν ξέρω κανένα παιδί που δεν θα ήθελε να έχει πατέρα... ξέρω παιδιά που θα ήθελαν να έχουν καλύτερους πατεράδες αλλά τέλος πάντων.
> Δεν νομίζω πάντως ότι ήταν ιδιαίτερα απομακρυσμένο αυτό που είπα. Αν το βρήκες μεγαλόστομο τότε απλώς πες ότι πέτυχα στην περιγραφή :)


Eμένα για αρχή.Ούτε πατέρα ούτε μάνα επίσης.Θα ήθελα να με είχε φέρει πελαργός,να είχα βρεθεί μέσα σε λάχανο,κάτι τέσπα.:P

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Επίσης επαναλαμβάνω, γιατί δεν μου απαντήσατε. Αν ήταν τόσο κακό η απόκτηση τέκνου από άγαμη μητέρα μέσω εξωσωματικής, γιατί το επιτρέπουν?



Εχω πει την γνωμη μου πριν μηνες,
και δεν εχει νοημα να τα ξαναγραφω.

Ωστοσο μενω σε αυτο που γραφεις οπου εχεις ενα δικαιο.

Σαφως και εχεις το δικαιωμα της μητροτητας,
και σε αυτο δεν χρειαζεται να εχεις τον \"επιβητορα\" και για την υπολοιπη ζωη σου.
Επισης αντιλαμβανομαι τους φοβους σου και το αγχος σου, οτι αμα κανεις με τον ταδε συντροφο σου ενα παιδι, τον εχει \"φορτωθει\" εφ ορου ζωης τουλαχιστον στο θεμα της διαπαιδαγωγησης του, αρα θα εμπλεκεται στη ζωη σου, θες δεν θες.

Παρολα αυτα ομως, τα οσα εγραψα στην αρχη του θρεντ εχουν ισχυ.
Ενα παιδι θα χρειαστει γενικα μιλωντας ενα πατερα αν θελουμε να μιλαμε για υγιη αναπτυξη.
Δεν μιλαω απο θεση ερευνας και στατιστικες, μιλαω απο θεση κοινης λογικης, δικη σου, δικη μου, ολων μας.
Και εδω νομιζω οτι θα συμφωνησεις και εσυ.

Επισης θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου, οτι η διαδικασια του να γινει αυτο δεν εχει προκαθορισμενη (αλλα και παραδοσιακη) σειρα.
Μπορεις αν θες (οπως λεει και ο νομος) να το κανεις με την σειρα που εσυ νιωθεις πιο ασφαλης.


Προχωρησε λοιπον σε μια εξωσωματική, γεννησε το παιδι σου με το καλο, μεγαλωσε το οσο καλα μπορεις, και στην συνεχεια δες και τι περιθωρια εχεις να βρεις ενα συντροφο με τα ιδια η παρομοια χαρακτηριστικα.
Θα εισαι τοτε μια μητερα με ενα παιδι μονη της.
Τετοιες περιπτωσεις αντρων υπαρχουν αρκετες σημερα και δεν αποτελει ουτε εμποδιο - ουτε ταμπου.

Εκεινο που θα ηθελα να σου αφησω σαν σπορος σκεψης,
ειναι να αποσυνδεσεις το τι θα κανεις με το μελλοντικο παιδι σου και την υποθεση μελλοντικος συντροφος.
Δουλεψε τα ξεχωριστα χωρις να τα μπερδευεις μεταξυ τους.
Πιστευω οτι οταν θα εχεις το παιδι σου θα αισθανθεις αλλιως και θα νιωσεις πιο ασφαλης κατω απο τις νεες συνθηκες και ετσι η ψυχολογια σου θα ειναι τελειως διαφορετικη απο οτι σημερα.



Ευχομαι να πανε ολα κατ\' ευχη οχι μονο για σενα,
αλλα οσοι εμπλακουν μαζι με σενα, και με τις επιλογες σου.

----------


## lisa71

Krino, σήμερα είσαι πολύ ανθρώπινος...

----------


## RainAndWind

Την υποκατάσταση του πατρικού ρόλου θα μπορούσε να την αναλάβει κάποιο συγγενικό μέλος,που θα το επιθυμεί,πχ ένας αδερφός της lisa,λέω τώρα για παράδειγμα.Αλλά,προσωπική μου άποψη είναι πως η σημασία των προτύπων έχει υπερτονιστεί,ίσως γιατί η κοινωνία μας είναι ετεροσεξιστική,παραδοσιακ  και πατριαρχική και η δυάδα του αντρόγυνου θεωρείται εκ των ουκ άνευ.
Παρολαυτά η εμπειρία έχει δείξει πως τα προβλήματα δεν προέρχονται από την ύπαρξη ή μη της αγίας διάδας,αλλά από την ποιότητά της.Οικογένεια δε σημαίνει πάντα αυτό που εμείς έχουμε ως καλούπι στερεότυπο που δεν επιδέχεται αλλαγή και ανατροπή,αλλά είναι βασικά η σε κάθε στιγμή εξελικτική κάλυψη των αναγκών,συναισθηματικών και άλλων του παιδιού και αυτό μπορεί να επιτευχθεί και από άλλα μοντέλα,εξίσου αποτελεσματικά.\'Οχι,δεν είναι προνόμιο μόνο των πλειοψηφικών γονεικών μοντέλων.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> Krino, σήμερα είσαι πολύ ανθρώπινος...



χμμμ... λες ε?
Απλα διαβαζω εκ νεου το θεμα οπως ανεκυψε,
και θεωρω οτι ακομα και εδω μεσα, εχεις γινει καπως σαν σακος του μποξ....
(φανταζομαι οτι εξω μπορει να ειναι και χειροτερα, και να εχεις ακουσει τα χιλια μυρια.... :D )

Προσπαθησα να δω το θεμα, με τα δικα σου ματια και με τις δικες σου αγωνιες.
Πιστευω οτι δεχεσαι συναισθηματικες πιεσεις και ετσι εγκλωβιζεσαι σε μια αμυντικη κατασταση με αποτελεσμα να βγαζεις ενα προφιλ μιας φτηνης εγωιστριας που την νοιαζει μονο η παρτη της και η ικανοποιηση των δικων της αναγκων αδιαφορώντας για οποιες ενδεχόμενες αναγκες θα εχει το παιδι που θα γεννησεις.

Εκτιμω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι, εκτιμω επισης οτι ολες αυτες οι πιεσεις σε εχουν φερει σε ενα σημειο που να σε κανει να μπερδευεις αυτο που θελεις να πετυχεις.
Αν ειναι δυνατον μια γυναικα σε μια τετοια ηλικια οπως εσυ, που εχει περασει αρκετα να θελει να κανει ενα παιδι και να μην θελει το καλο του...!


Για αυτο στο τελος κατεληξα σε αυτο το συμπερασμα:
Οι αναγκες του παιδιου που θα κανεις, ειναι αδυνατον να περνανε απο τις αναγκες τις δικες σου, για αυτο κατεληξα σε αυτο που σου ειπα: Να αποσυνδεσεις το ενα με το αλλο θεμα.
Αλλο ζητημα το οτι θα αποκτησεις παιδι και αλλο ζητημα το οτι θα αποκτησεις συντροφο (αν αποκτησεις...)

Σε οσους στεκονται επικριτικα απεναντι σου με τετοια σταση,
να απαντας, οτι το καθε πραγμα θα γινει οταν ερθει η ωρα του.
Το πιο σωστο σεναριο βεβαια (για να ξερουμε και πιο ειναι το σωστο) ειναι οταν γεννηθει το παιδι, στην συνεχεια της ζωης σου να βρεθει και ενας ανθρωπος που θα συμπληρωσει απολυτως το παζλ και να γινεται μια ευτυχισμενη οικογενοια.
Κανενα εμποδιο δεν υπαρχει μπροστα σου για να πετυχεις ΚΑΙ αυτο.



Δουλεψε τα ξεχωριστα οπως σου ειπα,
και θα βγεις νικητης...!

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Την υποκατάσταση του πατρικού ρόλου θα μπορούσε να την αναλάβει κάποιο συγγενικό μέλος,που θα το επιθυμεί,πχ ένας αδερφός της lisa,λέω τώρα για παράδειγμα.



μα δεν καταλαβαινεις οτι αυτος ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος που δεν βγαζει πουθενα?

Γιατι θα πρεπει να βγει παγανια η καθε λιζα, να αναζητησει υποκαταστατα?
Γιατι η καθε λιζα με αυτες τις επιλογες δεν εχει δικαιωμα να τα κανει οπως αυτη νομιζει καλυτερα και μπορει να τα διεκπεραιώσει?
Γιατι να μην ψαξει με ηρεμια καποια στιγμη τον συντροφο που θα επιλεξει και θα θελησει να παρει μονος του αυτο τον ρολο?

Γιατι τελικα πρεπει να υπαρχουν δεκαδες συνθηκες που πρεπει να ικανοποιηθουν αυστηρα με καποια σειρα?

Με αυτο το σκεπτικο,
δεν θα καναμε ουτε μισο βηματακι στη ζωη μας, ακομα και στο να βγουμε εξω απο το σπιτι μας, γιατι μπορει να κρυωσουμε....

----------


## krino

αληθεια λιζα,
και με ολο το θαρρος,
περασε ενας χρονος που το αποφασισες.....

δεν προχωρησες ολο αυτο το διαστημα σε μια διαδικασια?
φανταζομαι οτι δεν εχεις λογους να το αφηνεις και να περναει ο χρονος ε?

----------


## RainAndWind

Ε μα ναι,το αναφέρω Κρίνο για όσους σφόδρα ανησυχούν για την έλλειψη.Εγώ δεν ανησυχώ καθόλου.Μην ξεχνάς ότι μεγάλωσα σε μία αγία διάδα,οπότε την απομυθοποίησα εκ των έσω.;)Φυσικά ο σάκος του μποξ,εεε,η lisa,λολ,έχει το δικαίωμα να στηρίξει την κάθε της συνειδητή επιλογή,εφόσον αυτή έχει μέσα της κατασταλάξει.Και κανένας δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να τη στηλιτεύσει,γιατί μιλάει εκ του ασφαλούς,ή γιατί θεωρεί πως κατέχει καλύτερα τη συνταγή.
Και της εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.:)

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by lisa71_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by alexandros3_
> Αν το βρήκες μεγαλόστομο τότε απλώς πες ότι πέτυχα στην περιγραφή :)
> 
> 
> ...


για να ειναι δυστυχισμενος ενας ανθρωπος δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι ουτε κλεφτης ουτε δολοφονος, φανταζομαι το ξερεις αυτο...

οσο για την απαγορευση.
φανταζομαι οτι δεν απαγορευεται για τους λογους που αναφερεις στο τελος.
γιατι ολες εχουν δικαιωμα στην μητροτητα ειτε εχουν τις προυποθεσεις ειτε οχι, καμια προληπτικη εξεταση δεν γινεται σε κανεναν, και μονο ΕΑΝ εκ των υστερων αποδειχθει κακος γονιος (ανδρας η γυναικα), μπορει να του στερηθει το σχετικο δικαιωμα..
αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι θα επρεπε καποιος να αποφασιζει για μια μελλοντικη ζωη μη λαμβανοντας υποψη τις καλυτερες συνθηκες για την ζωη αυτη. και μιλαμε για θεμελιωδη πραγματα οπως η υπαρξη ενος πατερα, οχι για περιουσιες και σπαρτα.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> 
> 
> φανταζομαι οτι δεν απαγορευεται για τους λογους που αναφερεις στο τελος.
> γιατι ολες εχουν δικαιωμα στην μητροτητα ειτε εχουν τις προυποθεσεις ειτε οχι, καμια προληπτικη εξεταση δεν γινεται σε κανεναν, και μονο ΕΑΝ εκ των υστερων αποδειχθει κακος γονιος (ανδρας η γυναικα), μπορει να του στερηθει το σχετικο δικαιωμα..
> αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι θα επρεπε καποιος να αποφασιζει για μια μελλοντικη ζωη μη λαμβανοντας υποψη τις καλυτερες συνθηκες για την ζωη αυτη. και μιλαμε για θεμελιωδη πραγματα οπως η υπαρξη ενος πατερα, οχι για περιουσιες και σπαρτα.




εδω ειναι δικοπο μαχαιρι.
Ο νομοθετης το πρωτο που τον ενδιαφερε ειναι η παραγωγη υπηκοων και στην συνεχεια η ευτυχια των ανθρωπων που θα ασχοληθουν με αυτη.

Βλεπεις, μεχρι προσφατα ο βιασμος μεσα στην οικογένεια, δεν ηταν καν παραπτωμα, ομοιως και η κακοποιηση και ενα σωρο αλλα θεματα.
Ζητηματα του κοινου ποινικου κωδικα, επαιρναν αλλη μορφη οταν αυτα ηταν θεματα της οικογενειακής εστιας.

Ο νομοθετης λοιπον εκανε τις αλλαγες που επρεπε,
αλλα δεν ασχοληθηκε με το ψυχολογικο κομματι της υποθεσης.
Δεν τον απασχολει αν υπαρχουν διαλυμενες οικογενοιες, κακοποιημενα παιδια και ανθρωποι διαλυμενοι.
Αν εχουν φοβιες, κοινωνικη κατακραυγη και ενα σωρο ακομα.


Στην ελλαδα, τα προβληματα που προκυπτουν ειναι ακομα περισσοτερα.
Η μητερα εχει να αντιμετωπισει οχι μονο τα ερωτηματα ενος παιδιου, αλλα τους συγγενεις και φιλους συν τον ευρυτερο περιγυρο, απο την γειτονια μεχρι το σχολειο, καθηγητες και ενα σωρο αλλους παρατρεχαμενους.


Και για να μην μηδενιζουμε (αλλα ουτε να υπερθεματιζουμε) συντομα τετοιες κινησεις θα αρχισουν να γινονται πραξη και μαλιστα χρονο με το χρονο ολο και περισσοτερες.
Οταν θα επιτραπει ο γαμος ομοφυλοφιλων ζευγαριων, δυο γυναικες που εχουν σχηματισει την οικογενοια τους, δεν θα θελησουν να κανουν ενα παιδι, σαφως με αυτη την μεθοδο?
Εκει δεν θα εχουν μαμα + μαμα?
Αυτο τι σημαινει οτι θα αποτυχουν?
Δεν νομιζω, πολυ ισοπεδωτικο κατι τετοιο.
Πιστευω οτι καποιες ναι, αλλες οχι.
Το ιδιο και οι μητερες που ειναι για διαφορους λογους μονες τους, καποιες θα καταφερουν να τα βγαλουν περα και καποιες αλλες οχι.

Τωρα τι ειναι σωστο και τι οχι,
αυτο το γνωριζει η ιδια που θα τραβηξει το λουκι και οχι εγω.




Αυτα, για να περιορισουμε τις γνωματευσεις επι της οθονης σε ενα ζητημα που εγω τουλαχιστον εχω αλλη επιλογη.

----------


## lisa71

> _Originally posted by krino_
> αληθεια λιζα,
> και με ολο το θαρρος,
> περασε ενας χρονος που το αποφασισες.....
> 
> δεν προχωρησες ολο αυτο το διαστημα σε μια διαδικασια?
> φανταζομαι οτι δεν εχεις λογους να το αφηνεις και να περναει ο χρονος ε?


Δεν το αποφάσισα για τους εξής λόγους.

α) έκανα ιατρικές εξετάσεις και ήταν άψογες άρα έχω μπροστά μου μια τριετία γονιμότητας
β) παλεύω -ακόμη και τώρα- να δημιουργήσω κάποια υγιή σχέση
γ) δίνω χρόνο στον εαυτό μου μήπως και αλλάξει κάτι στην συναισθηματική μου ζωή.

----------


## alexandros3

Εγώ πάντως το εύχομαι ολόψυχα :) Όχι μόνο για σένα αλλά και για όλο τον κόσμο. 
Επίσης απλώς θα ήθελα να πω ότι μερικές φορές η ρουτίνα μας (με την έννοια των ίδιων επαναλαμβανόμενων κινήσεων ξανά και ξανά) δεν μας δίνει την ευκαιρεία να γνωρίσουμε καινούργιους ανθρώπους. Μπορεί η δουλειά, ή μπορεί τα μέρη που συχνάζουμε ή αυτά που κάνουμε στον ελεύθερο μας χρόνο να είναι τα ίδια. 
Νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ υγιές να ψάχνεις μια καλή σχέση και σίγουρα υπάρχει και κάποιος άλλος ( για να μην πω άλλοι πολλοί) που θα ήταν τυχεροί να σε έχουν και εσύ εκείνον. 
Μια καλή ιδέα που έχω δει είναι να ακολουθείς τα ενδιαφέροντα σου. Εκεί μάλλον θα βρεθούν κι άλλοι άνθρωποι με τους οποίους θα έχεις κοινά (έστω και σε πρώτη ανάγνωση). 

Πάντως έχω δει και από ιδία εμπειρία ότι όταν κάνεις τα ίδια, βρίσκεις τα ίδια. Είναι και θέμα περιβάλλοντος και... συγχνωτισμού πιστεύω...
Κι όχι αυτό ότι κατ\' εσένα δεν είσαι όμορφη, ή επειδή σου το είπε κάποιος. Πόσες φορές η κοπέλα μας, είναι πανέμορφη με όλη την έννοια της λέξης και σε άλλους δεν αρέσει; Beauty is in the eye of the beholder που λένε κι οι λαρισαίοι (άσχετο αλλά αληθινο :)

Έφερες το παράδειγμα της φίλης σου της ελληνογαλλίδας. Σεβαστό. Έχω να σου φέρω παράδειγμα από ανθρώπους που ήταν μεγαλύτεροι από σένα σε ηλικία, ουδέποτε είχαν παντρευτεί, παντρεύτηκαν πριν χρόνια και τώρα έχουν κι ένα παιδάκι κι είναι πολύ χαρούμενοι κι αφωσιωμένοι ο ένας στον άλλο. Η ζωή έχει τα πάντα...
(μάλιστα ο μπαμπάς έκοψε και το τσιγάρο μετά τη γέννηση του γιού - πάλι άσχετο)

----------


## lisa71

Kαι ενδιαφέροντα έχω και φιλίες και βόλτες. Αν είναι θε να΄ρθει αλλιώς θα προσπεράσει...

----------


## Φωτεινη!

λιζα μου,
καταλαβαίνω την ανάγκη Σου να νιώσεις τη μητρότητα (την ειχα και εγώ).Επίσης διαβάζω πως αυτό που προσπαθείς είναι να δημιουργήσεις τις καταλληλες προυποθέσεις για να κάνεις το ονειρό Σου πραγματικότητα.Σίγουρα έχεις συζητήσει με τον εαυτό σου και έχεις μετρήσει σοβαρά τα υπερ και κατά.
Θα ήθελα να σου πώ μόνο να σου πω κατι για το Σου.Παύει οταν γίνεσαι μητέρα.Γίνεται Εμείς.
Να ξέρεις οτι η οπτική σου θα τροποποιηθεί τότε ,και δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορείς να αλλάξεις γνώμη.
Να είσαι προετοιμασμένη να πάρεις το βάρος της ευθύνης.Δυστυχώς το μωράκι αυτό θα έχει διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση και κατα συνέπεια άλλη ψυχοσύνθεση...Σε διαβάζω κατασταλαγμένη και ψυχικά δυνατή ,ετοιμη να \"φτιάξεις\" εναν εξίσου δυνατό ανθρωπο ,δεν ξέρω όμως αν εσυ η ίδια δεν θεωρείς τη λύση αυτή σαν την τελευταία Σου ευκαιρία..

----------


## Nina1234

Αν και εχουν περασει αρκετα χρονια απο τοτε που μπηκε το θεμα αποφ;σισα να γραψω γιατι δεν πιστευα στα ματια μου!
Η κοπελα εδω μεσα δέχτηκε διαδικτυακο μπουλινγκ,απαντησεις γεματες επιθετικοτητα και αδικες κρισεις κι ομως απαντουσε παντα με ευγενεια κι αξιοπρεπεια.Λιτσα71 δεν ξερω τι αποφασισες,αν εχεις βρει καποιον ανθρωπο ή το εκανες μονη σου αλλα θελω να σου πω προχωρα με χιλια!Εσύ ξερεις πολυ καλυτερα απο τον καθενα τι αγαπη μπορεις να δωσεις στο παιδί σου και ασε τους αλλους να κανουν τους δικαστες.
Ειμαι εκπαιδευτικός πολλα χρονια και σε διαβεβαιώ οτι εχω δει πολλά παιδιά με ψυχολογικά προβλήματα που έρχονται απο "κανονικές" οικογενειες ή από διαζυγια και παιδάκια ισορροπημενα,απιστευτου χαρακτηρα και ηθους απο μονογονεικες οικογενειες.
Ελπιζω να εκανες αυτο που ήθελες!

----------


## ironman

παιδια συγνωμη τωρα αλλα ειναι ανεπιτρεπτο να ξεθαβονται θεματα πεντε χρονια πριν ας επιληφθουν οι μοντ επι του θεματος και ας τα κλειδωνουν δεν ειναι τοσο δυσκολο

----------


## Nina1234

Το θέμα είναι διαχρονικό και επίκαιρο.Είναι απαράδεκτο να υποδεικνύει ο καθένας ποια θέματα και πότε θα τα σχολιάσουμε.Τα κολλήματά μας ας τα κρατάμε για τον εαυτό μας ή τον ψυχολόγο μας και ας μη τα βγάζουμε στις διαδικτυακές συζητήσεις.

----------


## Remedy

δικιο εχεις νινα, οτι το θεμα ειναι διαχρονικο και ο καθενας καλα κανει και σχολιαζει οποτε θελει επι της ουσιας του θεματος.

αλλα την παραπανω απαντηση την πηρες 2 χρονια πριν, τωρα θυμηθηκες να διαμαρτυρηθεις επι προσωπικου θεματος?

----------


## anxious4ever

θεωρψ την γονιμοποιηση με εξωσωματικη καθαρα εγωιστικη κινηση των ανθρωπων στην συγχρονη κοινωνια, απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν παιδια που αναζητουν σπιτι, αγαπη κ θαλπωρη!!!
σκεψου την υιοθετηση κ μην υποβαλλεις τον εαυτο σου σε φαρμακα ορμονων, η ξεδερφη μου εχασε την ζωη της για να κανει ενα παιδι, εκανε 3 εξωσωματικες, απο τις πολλες ορμονες που εκανε, δημιουργηθηκε καρκινος στον μαστο που γρηγορα εκανε μετασταση στον εγκεφαλο, εκανε παιδι αλλα της το πηραν οταν ηταν εγκυος 7 μηνων γιατι επρεπε να ξεκινησει χημειοθεραπειες..
το παιδι εζησε..αυτη ομως οχι.
Τοσα παιδακια στο ιδρυμα μητερα ζητουν μια αγκαλια..
θεωρω πλεον την εξωσωματικη καθαρα εγωιστικη κινηση πια..
εφοσον δεν υπαρχει συντροφος, προσπαθησε να επενδυσεις στο να βοηθησεις ενα ορφανο, γινε αναδοχη μητερα αρχικα, θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο κ θα σου εδινε νοημα στην ζωη σου...
γνωμη μου παντα.. φυσικα κ εσυ θα κανεις αυτο που εσυ θες πραγματικα..οπως κ να εχει σκεψου το σαν κινηση αυτο που σου προτεινα.
Στο χαμογελο του παιδιου επισης υπαρχουν παιδακια που ζητουν αναδοχη μητερα, αργοτερα κιολας μπορεις να υιοθετησεις το παιδακι που προσεχεις..

----------


## anxious4ever

σορρυ τωρα αντιληφθηκα οτι το θεμα ειναι παλιο...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ωραια τα λες ανξιους, συμφωνω μαζι σου στο κομματι της υιοθεσιας, ωστοσο στη πραξη ειναι πιο ευκολη η διαδικασια να μεινει εγκυος μια γυναικα απο εξωσωματικη παρα να υιοθετησει μονη της παιδι. Υπαρχουν ατεκνα ζευγαρια που περιμενουν χρονια με γραφειοκτατια πανω στη γραφειοκρατια πανω στη γταφειοκρατια για να υιοθετησουν, φαντασου μια γυναικα μονη απεναντι στην βαρια αργοκινητη ελληνικη νομοθεσια.... Η εξωσωματικη δυστυχως η ευτυχως ειναι πολυ πιο προσβασιμη σε οποιον θελει να κάνει παιδια. Επισης ενα καλο ειναι πως η Ελλαδα δεν εχει πολλα ορφανα, αυτη ειναι μια καλη στατιστικη σε συγκριση με αλλα μερη του κοσμου. Εκτος και αν την δει οποιος θελει παιδια Αντζελινα Τζολι και αρχισει τα ταξιδια στις Αιθιοπιες. Που ειναι ακριβο "σπορ" και αυτο μακραν οχι για ολους.
Επισης καταλαβαινω το επιχειρημα σου οτι γιατι να το κανεις οταν υπαρχουν τοσα παιδια που χρειαζονται μια οικογενεια αλλα ειναι λογικο σφαλμα...δεν μπορει ενας ανθρωπος να ειναι υπευθυνος για ολο βαρος του κοσμου. Με την ιδια λογικη θα επρεπε να νιωθω τυψεις και οτι ειμαι εγωιστρια επειδη πχ θελω συγκατοικο και δεν παιρνω στο σπιτι μου εναν αστεγο. Τοσοι και τοσοι ανθρωποι ειναι στο δρομο και χρειαζονται ενα σπιτι.
Με κανει εγωιστες η κακους ανθρωπους αυτο; Δεν νομιζω. 
Ειναι αξιοθαυμαστο πραγμα η υιοθεσια αλλα δεν ειναι κακος ανθρωπος η εγωιστης οποιος δεν το κανει. Εχει δικαιωμα να βιωσει τη μητροτητα στο σωμα της και θελει να ειναι καλος γονιος και να δωσει αγαπη στο παιδι της. Που ξερεις μπορει αυτο το συγκεκριμενο παιδι οταν μεγαλωσει να μαζεψει ολους τους αστεγους και να τους δωσει δουλεια η να υιοθετησει πεντε παιδια και να βοηθησει αλλα δεκαπεντε.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> σορρυ τωρα αντιληφθηκα οτι το θεμα ειναι παλιο...


Και; Μη μας σταυρωσετε! Λολ... Εχει ενδιαφερον. Προσωπικα μπορει και να το κανω η ιδια καποτε.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

θελω και εγω να γινω μανα.... ακου εκει μονο οι γυναικες να κανουν παιδια... αυτό είναι ρατσισμος

----------


## Remedy

> *θεωρψ την γονιμοποιηση με εξωσωματικη καθαρα εγωιστικη κινηση των ανθρωπων στην συγχρονη κοινωνια, απο την στιγμη που υπαρχουν παιδια που αναζητουν σπιτι, αγαπη κ θαλπωρη!!!
> σκεψου την υιοθετηση κ μην υποβαλλεις τον εαυτο σου σε φαρμακα ορμονων,* η ξεδερφη μου εχασε την ζωη της για να κανει ενα παιδι, εκανε 3 εξωσωματικες, απο τις πολλες ορμονες που εκανε, δημιουργηθηκε καρκινος στον μαστο που γρηγορα εκανε μετασταση στον εγκεφαλο, εκανε παιδι αλλα της το πηραν οταν ηταν εγκυος 7 μηνων γιατι επρεπε να ξεκινησει χημειοθεραπειες..
> το παιδι εζησε..αυτη ομως οχι.
> Τοσα παιδακια στο ιδρυμα μητερα ζητουν μια αγκαλια..
> θεωρω πλεον την εξωσωματικη καθαρα εγωιστικη κινηση πια..
> εφοσον δεν υπαρχει συντροφος, προσπαθησε να επενδυσεις στο να βοηθησεις ενα ορφανο, γινε αναδοχη μητερα αρχικα, θα ηταν πολυ ομορφο κ θα σου εδινε νοημα στην ζωη σου...
> γνωμη μου παντα.. φυσικα κ εσυ θα κανεις αυτο που εσυ θες πραγματικα..οπως κ να εχει σκεψου το σαν κινηση αυτο που σου προτεινα.
> Στο χαμογελο του παιδιου επισης υπαρχουν παιδακια που ζητουν αναδοχη μητερα, αργοτερα κιολας μπορεις να υιοθετησεις το παιδακι που προσεχεις..


μπρε ανξιους.
τι σχεση εχει η εξωσωματικη με την σπερματεγχυση???

το να χρησιμοποιηση καποια δοτη, ιατρικα δεν εχει καμια διαφορα με το να κανει σεξ. δεν χρειαζονται ορμονες.

για τραπεζα σπερματος μιλουσε το θεμα, οχι για αδυναμια συλληψης

----------


## Natalia_sups

> θελω και εγω να γινω μανα.... ακου εκει μονο οι γυναικες να κανουν παιδια... αυτό είναι ρατσισμος


Δεν σε σταματαει κανεις :) 
Απλα το να γινεις μανα ειναι κομματακι πιο δυσκολο πολυεξοδο και επιπονο και με πολυ περισσοτερες ορμονοθεραπειες για εσενα...Αλλα γκο φορτ ιτ, μαζι σου, ποιος σου λεει πως δεν μπορεις :P

----------


## Natalia_sups

> μπρε ανξιους.
> τι σχεση εχει η εξωσωματικη με την σπερματεγχυση???
> 
> το να χρησιμοποιηση καποια δοτη, ιατρικα δεν εχει καμια διαφορα με το να κανει σεξ. δεν χρειαζονται ορμονες.
> 
> για τραπεζα σπερματος μιλουσε το θεμα, οχι για αδυναμια συλληψης


Δικιο εχεις αλλα νομιζω το ολο επιχειρημα της (ας με διορθωσει αν κανω λαθος) ειναι οτι γενικα γιατι να καταφυγεις σε τεχνητα μεσα συλληψης οποια και αν ειναι αυτα απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχει η υιοθεσια. 
Αλλα με την ιδια λογικη γιατι να κανουν και ζευγαρια παιδια και να μην υιοθετουν; Λεω εγω τωρα...

----------


## Remedy

> Δικιο εχεις αλλα νομιζω το ολο επιχειρημα της (ας με διορθωσει αν κανω λαθος) ειναι οτι γενικα γιατι να καταφυγεις σε τεχνητα μεσα συλληψης οποια και αν ειναι αυτα απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχει η υιοθεσια. 
> Αλλα με την ιδια λογικη γιατι να κανουν και ζευγαρια παιδια και να μην υιοθετουν; Λεω εγω τωρα...


το ειπα, γιατι το βασικο επιχειρημα ηταν το ποσο επιζημιες για την υγεια και την ψυχολογια ειναι οι ορμονοθεραπειες που συνεπαγονται μια εξωσωματικη.
αμ ΔΕΝ ειναι τεχνητο μεσο συλληψης ο δοτης.
φυσικοτατο ειναι.

κατα τα αλλα συμφωνω οτι το επιχειρημα περι υιοθεσιας ισχυει εξισου και για ζευγαρι που θελει παιδι, οχι μονο για ζευγαρι που δυσκολευεται, η για γυναικα μονη.

----------


## anxious4ever

ποιος σας ειπε οτι η σπερματεγχυση πετυχαινει???
το 98% αποτυγχανει! γι αυτο τελικα παιρνουν σπερμα κ ωαριο κ κανουν εξωσωματικη..
εστω με σπερματεγχυση.. παλι το ιδιο αποτελεσμα εχει, ενα δικο σου δημιουργημα..
οκ...σορρυ αλλα εμενα αυτα ειναι τα πιστευω μου, το θεωρω πολυ εγωιστικη πραξη, χωρις παρεξηγηση, εγω ετσι πιστευω οκ?
μπορεις κ να μην υιοθετησεις καν ενα παιδι, αλλα να προσεχεις ενα παιδι ως αναδοχος γονιος ή κηδεμονας..
το να χαρισω ενα πλασμα καινουριο στην κοινωνια αυτη, που ειναι σαπια προσωπικα δεν μου δινει καποια ικανοποιηση, παρα μονο λυπη για το νεο πλασμα που θα φερω στον κοσμο..
σορρυ απλα εμενα αυτες ειναι οι πεποιθησεις μου πλεον κ δεν αλλαζουν.
εχω δει πολυ πονο σε ορφανα παιδια κ βασανισμενα κ αλλαξα..
καποτε ηθελα πολυ να κανω ενα παιδι..
πλεον δεν θελω να κανω παιδι, θελω να βοηθησω αυτον τον κοσμο μπας κ σωθει τιποτα...σορρυ.

----------


## anxious4ever

κ επειδη ειδα πολυ τον πονο σε ορφανα παιδια μου εχει δημιουργηθει μια να το πω, καπως πιο κομψα... δυσφορια ως προς τις γυναικες που προπαθουν με χιλια μεσα, πεθαινουν απο την ορμονη , φουσκωνουν, γινονται σαν μπαλονια για να κανουν ενα ΔΙΚΟ τους παιδι..
θα ελεγα οτι πλεον καπως με θυμωνει ολο αυτο..
οπως με θυμωνει κ η ολη διαδικασια της υιοθετησης που παιδια περιμενουν να υιοθετηθουν ή υποψηφιοι γονεις περιμενουν επισης στην ουρα για να παρουν ενα παιδι..
με θυμωνει αυτη η συμπεριφορα οταν ο κοσμος ολος καιγεται κ οι γυναικες δινουν εκατομυρια για να κανουν ενα παιδι..
δανειζονται, κλαινε, απογοητευονται, σκεφτονται μονο την παρταρα τους στην ουσια για να ικανοποιησουν το εγω τους!
να κανουν ενα παιδι με εξωσωματικη...
προτιμω να ειμαι μανα ολου του κοσμου παρα ενος παιδιου...
απλα επειδη ειναι δκο μου, με θυμωνουν κ οι γυναικες που εχουν ενα παιδι κ δεν δινουν ενα κομματι ψωμι σε ενα ορφανο, παρα κοιτανε μονο το δικο τους παιδι να τα εχει ολα, να του παρουν κινητο να μην νιωθει κ κομπλεξικο, να του κανουν ολα τα χατηρια, να του παρουν τα καλυτερα παπουτσια κ στο διπλανο σπιτι ενα παιδι δεν εχει καν να φαει..
οχι ετσι δεν θα διορθωθει ποτε ο κοσμος, ο ανθρωπος θα εξακολουθει να γενναει εγωιστες κ παλιανθρωπους, πλασματα υπερεγωιστες που το μονο που θα τους νοιαζει θα ειναι η δικη τους προσωπικη αναπτυξη..
σορρυ αλλα παιδι σε αυτην την κοινωνια δεν θα θελα με τιποτα να φερω...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Καταλαβαινω το σκεπτικο σου ανξιους...αλλα και παλι, που να χτυπαμε το κωλο μας κατω το αναπαραγωγικο ενστικτο στον ανθρωπο ειναι εξισου εντονο με το να φας για να επιβιωσεις. Μπορεις πχ θεωρητικα να βαρας μονο ενεσεις με θρεπτικα στοιχεια για να προατατευεις το περιβαλλον και να ζεις καλα, αλλα πως να το κανουμε, εχεις το εξελικτικο ενστικτο να αναζητας και να απολαμβανεις την τροφη. Ελεος που ειναι εγωισταροι και απαισιοι και παλιανθρωποι οσοι θελουν να βιωσουν στο κορμι τους τη μητροτητα. Αυτο ειναι η ανθρωπινη φυση. Και πως να το κανουμε, ειναι ενστικτο το να θες να διαιωνιστουν τα δικα σου γονιδια.,οχι του γειτονα. 
Ειναι αξιοθαυμαστο το πως μπορουν να δωσουν αγαπη οι θετοι γονεις μιας και εχουμε συνειδηση και πνευματικες ικανοτητες ενα σκαλοπατακι παραπανω απο τα ζωα που μας επιτρεπει να νοιαζομαστε και για τον γειτονα και για τον κοσμο ολο, αλλα πως να το κανουμε, ζωα ειμαστε κι εμεις, ζωντανοι οργανισμοι. Πως μπορεις να κατακρινεις καποιον για τη φυση του; 
Υπεροχα τα οσα λες με το να νοιαζεσαι και να δινεις και να προσπαθεις να περιοριζεις τον πονο και την αδικια που ηδη υπαρχει στον κοσμο αλλα εμενα με θυμωνει που κατακρινεις τοσο οποια γυναικα το θελει. Στο κατω κατω εχεις σκεφτει οτι ολο αυτο το λουκι με τις εξωσωματικες μπορει να κρυβει υποσυνειδητα αυτοτιμωρητικα σκεπτικα; Οτι θα πιασει η εξωσωματικη και θα γινω μανα αν το αξιζω μονο και αμα δε πιασει ισως δε το αξιζω τελικα/δεν ειμαι ικανη? Αμα σκεφτεσαι ετσι και υιοθετησεις κι ολας ποσο ευκολο πιστευεις ειναι να το διαχειριστεις? Μπορει και να θεωρει οτι βλαστημει απεναντι στη φυση ξερω γω, οτι θα του γαμησει του υιοθετημενου παιδιου τη ψυχολογια. Εδω η νυφη μου γεννησε και το κοιταζε το παιδι της σα ξενο και ελεγε οτι ειναι αχρηστη και ακαταλληλη για αυτο τον ρολο (καλα παιζει και η επιλοχειος), αλλα σκεψου να ειχε υιοθετησει κι ολας; 
Το να φερεις ενα βιολογικο σου παιδι στο κοσμο ειναι γιγαντιαια βαρια ευθυνη αλλα το να διαπαιδαγωγησεις ενα αλλο παιδι στον ιδιο σκατα κοσμο δεν ειναι? Εκει και αν ειναι πιο βαρια μαλιστα η ευθυνη. 
Μπραβο σου αμα θελεις να υιοθετησεις και εχεις τη δυναμη αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι τοσο διαφωτισμενοι και υπερανω των ενστικτων τους.
Επισης διαφωνω με το σκεπτικο οτι "δεν θα ηθελα να φερω παιδι σε αυτη τη κοινωνια". Αυτο υποννοει οτι τι; Εσυ δεν εισαι κοινωνια; Δεν εισαι κομματι της; Εισαι υπερανω και δε σε αγγιζουν τα προβληματα της και δε φταις κι εσυ για αυτα; Γιατι μπορει να φταις με το τι κανεις αλλα μπορει και να φταις με το τι ΔΕΝ κανεις. Αμα ειναι το ατομο μαγκας εγω λεω να φερει παιδι σε αυτη τη σαπια κοινωνια και να το μεγαλωσει ετσι ωστε να μην εχει αυτος ο ανθρωπος να φοβηθει κατι απο το κοινωνικο κατεστημενο, αλλα το κοινωνικο κατεστημενο να εχει να φοβηθει απο αυτον. Η αλλαγη σε μεγαλη κλιμακα δεν ερχεται με το να αλλαξει ενας ανθρωπος στο φασμα της ζωης του και απλα να διαδωσει τα οσα εμαθε στους γνωστους του (καλο και αυτο φυσικα). Η αλλαγη ερχεται κυριως με το να αλλαζουν οι γενιες...να στο πω χυμα με το να πεθανουν οι σκατανθρωποι και να γεννηθουν και να διαπαιδαγωγηθουν σε καθε γενια ολο και λιγο καλυτερα οι επομενοι. Ε κατα ειρωνια αμα οι ευσυνειδητοι ανθρωποι που ειναι στα συγκαλα τους και σκεφτονται μα και μου και μηπως δε πρεπει να κανω παιδια ηδη εχουμε υπερπληθυσμο και πεινα και μπλα μπλα και δεν αναπαραγονται, ποιοι νομιζεις θα το κανουν αβερτα κουβερτα? Ποιοι θα ειναι η πλειοψηφια? Και πως θα διαμορφωσει αυτη η πλειοψηφια τη κοινωνια? Οχι με τον καλυτερο τροπο φυσικα, πολλαπλασιαζοντας την ασυνειδητοτητα και την αδιαφορια. Και μετα εσυ και καθε εσυ λες ασε που να κανω παιδια σε αυτη τη σκατα κοινωνια και ουτω καθεξης...Εεεε καπου πρεπει να σπασει αυτος ο φαυλος κυκλος. 

Και το αν ειναι εγωιστης η οχι ο αλλος δεν μπορει να κριθει απο το μεσο με το οποιο απεκτησε παιδι. Μπορει μια μητερα που εκανε εξωσωματικη με κινητρο τα παραπανω αυτοτιμωρητικα σκεπτικα να ειναι εξαιρετικη και δοτικη και καθολου εγωιστρια. 

Αντιστοιχα μια γυναικα που υιοθετησε μπορει να ειναι εγωιστρια και πολυ μαλιστα. Μπορει να το εκανε ως εσχατη λυση, και να πηγε να πηρε ενα παιδακι ετσι για να παιζει...η υπαρχουν περιστατικα στο εξωτερικο οπου υιοθετουν ενα ματσο παιδια μονο και μονο για τα επιδοματα και τα εχουν χεσμενα τα παιδια η τα βαζουν να δουλευουν στα αγροκτηματα τους. 
Οποτε δεν βλεπω καθολου καμια συναρτηση οπου εξωσωματικη=εγωισμος και υιοθεσια=αλτρουισμος.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΤΙ ΝΑ πω..μονο σε μενα δεν υπαρχει αυτο το ενστικτο αναπαραγωγης..προφανως ανηκω σε αλλο ειδος...
κ οταν το θελησα, δεν ηταν ξεκαθαρη επιθυμια, ειχε μεσα "πρεπει", του στυλ, ειμαι 35 εγω ποτε θα γινω μανα??
στην ουσια τα παιδια τα βαριεμαι αφανταστα, δεν αντεχω ευκολα την φροντιδα τους κ την κουραση που απαιτειται...
δεν μαρεσουν τοσο πολυ οσο τα ζωα για παραδειγμα..
μολις ζω σκυλο λυγιζω.. μολις δω παιδι μου ειναι παντελως αδιαφορο....
τι να πω..μαλλον στην προηγουμενη μου ζωη ημουν σκυλος, δεν εξηγειται.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Καταλαβαινω το σκεπτικο σου ανξιους...αλλα και παλι, που να χτυπαμε το κωλο μας κατω το αναπαραγωγικο ενστικτο στον ανθρωπο ειναι εξισου εντονο με το να φας για να επιβιωσεις. Μπορεις πχ θεωρητικα να βαρας μονο ενεσεις με θρεπτικα στοιχεια για να προατατευεις το περιβαλλον και να ζεις καλα, αλλα πως να το κανουμε, εχεις το εξελικτικο ενστικτο να αναζητας και να απολαμβανεις την τροφη. Ελεος που ειναι εγωισταροι και απαισιοι και παλιανθρωποι οσοι θελουν να βιωσουν στο κορμι τους τη μητροτητα. Αυτο ειναι η ανθρωπινη φυση. Και πως να το κανουμε, ειναι ενστικτο το να θες να διαιωνιστουν τα δικα σου γονιδια.,οχι του γειτονα. 
> Ειναι αξιοθαυμαστο το πως μπορουν να δωσουν αγαπη οι θετοι γονεις μιας και εχουμε συνειδηση και πνευματικες ικανοτητες ενα σκαλοπατακι παραπανω απο τα ζωα που μας επιτρεπει να νοιαζομαστε και για τον γειτονα και για τον κοσμο ολο, αλλα πως να το κανουμε, ζωα ειμαστε κι εμεις, ζωντανοι οργανισμοι. Πως μπορεις να κατακρινεις καποιον για τη φυση του; 
> Υπεροχα τα οσα λες με το να νοιαζεσαι και να δινεις και να προσπαθεις να περιοριζεις τον πονο και την αδικια που ηδη υπαρχει στον κοσμο αλλα εμενα με θυμωνει που κατακρινεις τοσο οποια γυναικα το θελει. Στο κατω κατω εχεις σκεφτει οτι ολο αυτο το λουκι με τις εξωσωματικες μπορει να κρυβει υποσυνειδητα αυτοτιμωρητικα σκεπτικα; Οτι θα πιασει η εξωσωματικη και θα γινω μανα αν το αξιζω μονο και αμα δε πιασει ισως δε το αξιζω τελικα/δεν ειμαι ικανη? Αμα σκεφτεσαι ετσι και υιοθετησεις κι ολας ποσο ευκολο πιστευεις ειναι να το διαχειριστεις? Μπορει και να θεωρει οτι βλαστημει απεναντι στη φυση ξερω γω, οτι θα του γαμησει του υιοθετημενου παιδιου τη ψυχολογια. Εδω η νυφη μου γεννησε και το κοιταζε το παιδι της σα ξενο και ελεγε οτι ειναι αχρηστη και ακαταλληλη για αυτο τον ρολο (καλα παιζει και η επιλοχειος), αλλα σκεψου να ειχε υιοθετησει κι ολας; 
> Το να φερεις ενα βιολογικο σου παιδι στο κοσμο ειναι γιγαντιαια βαρια ευθυνη αλλα το να διαπαιδαγωγησεις ενα αλλο παιδι στον ιδιο σκατα κοσμο δεν ειναι? Εκει και αν ειναι πιο βαρια μαλιστα η ευθυνη. 
> Μπραβο σου αμα θελεις να υιοθετησεις και εχεις τη δυναμη αλλα δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι τοσο διαφωτισμενοι και υπερανω των ενστικτων τους.
> Επισης διαφωνω με το σκεπτικο οτι "δεν θα ηθελα να φερω παιδι σε αυτη τη κοινωνια". Αυτο υποννοει οτι τι; Εσυ δεν εισαι κοινωνια; Δεν εισαι κομματι της; Εισαι υπερανω και δε σε αγγιζουν τα προβληματα της και δε φταις κι εσυ για αυτα; Γιατι μπορει να φταις με το τι κανεις αλλα μπορει και να φταις με το τι ΔΕΝ κανεις. Αμα ειναι το ατομο μαγκας εγω λεω να φερει παιδι σε αυτη τη σαπια κοινωνια και να το μεγαλωσει ετσι ωστε να μην εχει αυτος ο ανθρωπος να φοβηθει κατι απο το κοινωνικο κατεστημενο, αλλα το κοινωνικο κατεστημενο να εχει να φοβηθει απο αυτον. Η αλλαγη σε μεγαλη κλιμακα δεν ερχεται με το να αλλαξει ενας ανθρωπος στο φασμα της ζωης του και απλα να διαδωσει τα οσα εμαθε στους γνωστους του (καλο και αυτο φυσικα). Η αλλαγη ερχεται κυριως με το να αλλαζουν οι γενιες...να στο πω χυμα με το να πεθανουν οι σκατανθρωποι και να γεννηθουν και να διαπαιδαγωγηθουν σε καθε γενια ολο και λιγο καλυτερα οι επομενοι. Ε κατα ειρωνια αμα οι ευσυνειδητοι ανθρωποι που ειναι στα συγκαλα τους και σκεφτονται μα και μου και μηπως δε πρεπει να κανω παιδια ηδη εχουμε υπερπληθυσμο και πεινα και μπλα μπλα και δεν αναπαραγονται, ποιοι νομιζεις θα το κανουν αβερτα κουβερτα? Ποιοι θα ειναι η πλειοψηφια? Και πως θα διαμορφωσει αυτη η πλειοψηφια τη κοινωνια? Οχι με τον καλυτερο τροπο φυσικα, πολλαπλασιαζοντας την ασυνειδητοτητα και την αδιαφορια. Και μετα εσυ και καθε εσυ λες ασε που να κανω παιδια σε αυτη τη σκατα κοινωνια και ουτω καθεξης...Εεεε καπου πρεπει να σπασει αυτος ο φαυλος κυκλος. 
> 
> Και το αν ειναι εγωιστης η οχι ο αλλος δεν μπορει να κριθει απο το μεσο με το οποιο απεκτησε παιδι. Μπορει μια μητερα που εκανε εξωσωματικη με κινητρο τα παραπανω αυτοτιμωρητικα σκεπτικα να ειναι εξαιρετικη και δοτικη και καθολου εγωιστρια. 
> 
> ...


η κοινωνια, επαναλαμβανω κ πιστευω θα γινοταν ακομα καλυτερη αν ολα αυτα τα εκατομμυρια που τρωνε οι γιατροι στις εξωσωματικες...δινοντουσαν να ταιστουν 5-6 ορφανα απο καθε γυναικα...
αυτο ηθελα να πω.. 
ακουγεται ακραιο.. αλλα θεωρω πως αυτο θα ηταν σωστοτερο για μενα τουλαχιστον..
ναι κ θεωρω μεγαλη πατατα να κανει καποια γυναικα εξωσωματικη εφοσον η φυση της δεν το θελησε..
συγχωρα με που εχω αυτες τις αποψεις... αλλα αυτες εχω κ δεν αλλαζουν.
ο καθενας με την αποψη του.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις επισης διαβασει για τα τοσα παιδια που ερχονται στον κοσμο με εξωσωματικη,αργοτερα μετα απο καποια ετη, ποσα προλβηματα γενετικα παρουσιαζουν?
εχεις ασχοληθει λιγο με αυτο? εννοω να διαβασεις οτι τα παιδια του σωληνα τα οποια ειναι αποτελεσμα, οχι φυσικης συλληψης , αργοτερα ως ενηλικες παρουσιαζουν πολλα προβληματα στο dna τους?
αν ηταν ετσι τοτε, στην φυση ολοι θα εκαναν παιδια με εξωσωαμτικη μονοι τους κ δεν θα υπηρχε η παραδοσιακη οδος.
γιατι βλεπεις ενα σωρο παιδια να εχουν νοιητικη στερηση?να ειναι δυσλεκτικα , να τρεχουν οι γονεις στους λογοθεραπευτες κ στα ειδικα σχολεια πιστευεις?
θεωρεις οτι η τεχνητη γονιμοποιηση ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν εχει συνεπειες αργοτερα??
καπως ετσι εκφυλιζεται το ανθρωπινο ειδος..
κ τα παιδια που γεννιουνται απο εξωσωματικη θα κανουν αλλα παιδια, που στο dna τους θα φερουν ολες τις προβληματικες συνεπειες τις τεχνητης γονιμοποιησης.

----------


## anxious4ever

διαβασε λιγο για τα παιδια που ειναι προιοντα εξωσωματικης, ποσο κινδυνευουν απο αυτισμο κ καρκινο οταν γινουν ενηλικες...καθως κ για τις ψυχικες παθησεις....

----------


## Natalia_sups

Ενταξει η φυση μπορει να θελει να πεθανει καποιος απο καρκινο, με αυτη τη λογικη να μην κανει χημειοθεραπειες δηλαδη γιατι ειναι αφυσικο και επιπονο και δημιουργει ενα σωρο παρενεργειες, σωστα; Αν δεν επεμβαινε ο ανθρωπος σε πολλα πραγματα και αφηνε τη φυση να κανει τη δουλεια της ακομα θα ζουσαμε απο 30 χρονια μονο σε σπηλιες. Ακυρο τελειως λοιπον αυτο που λες. 
Επισης αυτο με τα προβληματα υγειας που λες μπορει να ειναι αληθινο αλλα απαισιο οπως και να εχει. Με μια μικρη ερευνα που εκανα το μονο αποδεδειγμενο ειναι περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες υποσπαδιασης, τιποτα αλλο. Κλαιν μαιν διορθωνεται χειρουργικα και δεν απειλει τη ζωη. Και για ολα τα αλλα μιλαμε παλι για μικρα ποσοστα ως πιθανοτητα δηλαδη. Και; Λες πως ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι που υπαρχουν απο εξωσωματικη επρεπε να μην υπαρχουν; 
Μην αρεσει κατι σε καποιον, αμεσως οτι προκαλλει αυτισμο...οχι τα εμβολια, οχι οι εξωσωματικες, οχι η καταληψη απο δαιμονες...δεν υπαρχουν γνωστα αιτια για τις προδιαθεσεις που περιγραφεις. Ουτε ξερεις αμα ενα παιδι απο φυσιολογικη συλληψη θα βγαλει η οχι περιεργη ουρηθρα η αυτισμο η καρκινο η νταουν η δε ξερω και γω τι...σιγα μην αρχισουμε να εφαρμοζουμε και ευγονικη κι ολας και να στελνουμε τους αδυναμους στους κλιβανους. 
Υπαρχουν τοσοι ανθρωποι πλεον που ηρθαν στον κοσμο ετσι και ζουνε μια χαρα υγιεις φυσιολογικες ζωες. 
Επισης οι εξωσωματικες δεν εχουν εφαρμοστει για αρκετα χρονια ωστε να γινει εκτεταμμενη αξιοποστη ερευνα με επαρκη ογκο δεδομεμων για το πως καταληγουν αυτα τα παιδια ως ενηλικες...αυτο απλα το λες επειδη ετσι θελεις. 
Και ωραια, μπορει εσυ να μην εχεις αυτο το ενστικτο τοσο ανεπτυγμενο, η μητροτητα δεν ειναι κατι που θελει η οποιαδηποτε γυναικα η που ταιριαζει στην οποιαδηποτε γυναικα, με γεια σου με χαρα σου. Το να ΜΗΝ θελει μια γυναικα να κανει παιδια ειναι μια απολυτα εγκυρη επιλογη και μπραβο της που ξερει τι θελει και τι δεν θελει. Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω απο που και ως που τοση επικριτικοτητα ως προς τις γυναικες που ειναι διαφορετικες και καιγονται για παιδι. Χαλαρωσε, μια επιλογη για εσενα κανεις, δεν ανακαλυψες την αμερικη. Εκτος αν απλα απολαμβανεις να τονιζεις το ποσο διαφορετικη και διαφωτισμενη αλτρουιστρια εισαι. Με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν βρισκω το λογο γιατι επιμενεις να εκφερεις μια τοσο επικριτικη αποψη. 
Που σε αυτη τη περιπτωση θα σε ρωτουσα αν προτιμας στη πραξη να ταιζεις 5-6 ορφανα οπως λες οτι ειναι το σωστο η αν προτιμας κατι πιο λαϊτ, μερικα σκυλια πχ οπως λες και η ιδια...που το να αγαπας τα αδεσποτα (λεω εγω), εχει πιο αποδοτικη αναλογια μεταξυ κοπου που απαιτειται να καταβαλλεις και ηθικης ικανοποιησης...ειναι ηθικη ικανοποιηση για το "τι γαματο ατομο ειμαι" σχεδον δωρεαν και με πολυ μικροτερη ευθυνη. Και αμα μου πεις ααααα αξιζουν το ιδιο ειναι ιδια ευθυνη θα σε ρωτουσα τι θα εβγαζες πρωτο απο φωτια παιδι η σκυλο; Ε πες μου σκυλο να στανιαρουμε λολ... 
Συγχωρα με για αυτη την αποψη αλλα αυτην εχω και δεν αλλαζει...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλησπέρα σας! Θα ήθελα να εκθέσω κι εγώ τον προβληματισμό μου σχετικά με το ζήτημα του δότη σπέρματος. 
Νομίζω οτι εγείρονται ζητήματα βιοηθικής εδώ. Κι αυτό επειδή δεν μπορεί γνωρίζει η γυναίκα που θα μείνει έγκυος με δότη σε πόσες και ποιές άλλες γυναίκες έχει δοθεί σπέρμα από τον ίδιο δότη. Δηλαδή, θα μπορούσαν να υπάρξουν ετεροθαλή αδέλφια από τον ίδιο πατέρα τα οποία μετά εν αγνοία τους μπορεί να παντρευτούν μεταξύ τους και να κάνουν παιδιά.
Κι αυτό δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο σε μια χώρα όπως η Ελλάδα που "ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα" προκειμένου τα κέντρα εξωσωματικής να έχουν επιτυχίες χωρίς πολλά έξοδα.
Να σας αναφέρω και κάτι που μου έχει πει φίλη το οποίο εύχομαι να μην είναι αλήθεια: Μία κοπέλα γνωστή της δούλευε σε γυναικολογική κλινική όπου έκαναν εξωσωματικές και χρησιμοποιούσαν για δότη έναν υγιή και ευπαρουσίαστο εργαζόμενο νοσηλευτή, ο οποίος είχε δώσει σπέρμα για γονιμοποίηση τόσες πολλές φορές που του είχαν βγάλει το παρατσούκλι "ο τακα-τούκας", φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνετε για ποιόν λόγο, κάθε φορά που χρειαζόταν.
Αναρωτιέμαι λοιπόν, αν αυτό αληθεύει σε πόσα παιδιά πρέπει να έγινε πατέρας, τα οποία μάλλον ποτέ δεν θα μάθουν οτι είναι μεταξύ τους αδέλφια. . 
Ελπίζω πάντως να υπάρχει σε αυτά τα πράγματα κάποιος έλεγχος, να γνωρίζουν τα ζευγάρια πώς ακριβώς χρησιμοποιείται το γενετικό τους υλικό γιατί μπορεί να συμβεί να εμφυτευθούν (γονιμοποιημένα ή όχι) ωάρια σε άλλες γυναίκες, εν αγνοία των γυναικών από τις οποίες γίνεται η λήψη, ή να χρησιμοποιηθεί το σπέρμα του άντρα για εξωσωματική άλλων γυναικών, ως δότη εν αγνοία του.
Μην ξεχνάμε οτι τα κέντρα εξωσωματικής είναι βασικά επιχειρήσεις και επιδιώκουν την επιτυχία και το κέρδος. Ο δότης σπερματοζωαρίων ή η δότρια ωαρίων κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί και με ποιά αμοιβή και ποιό κίνητρο; (στην γυναίκα π.χ., πρέπει να γίνει ένα μίνι χειρουργείο για να παρθούν τα ωάρια). Παίζει ρόλο βέβαια και το ήθος του γιατρού, αλλά από την στιγμή που δίνεις το γενετικό σου υλικό κατά πόσο γνωρίζεις σίγουρα πώς θα χρησιμοποιηθεί;
Είναι κάποια θέματα που πρέπει να τα γνωρίζουμε.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ενταξει η φυση μπορει να θελει να πεθανει καποιος απο καρκινο, με αυτη τη λογικη να μην κανει χημειοθεραπειες δηλαδη γιατι ειναι αφυσικο και επιπονο και δημιουργει ενα σωρο παρενεργειες, σωστα; Αν δεν επεμβαινε ο ανθρωπος σε πολλα πραγματα και αφηνε τη φυση να κανει τη δουλεια της ακομα θα ζουσαμε απο 30 χρονια μονο σε σπηλιες. Ακυρο τελειως λοιπον αυτο που λες. 
> Επισης αυτο με τα προβληματα υγειας που λες μπορει να ειναι αληθινο αλλα απαισιο οπως και να εχει. Με μια μικρη ερευνα που εκανα το μονο αποδεδειγμενο ειναι περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες υποσπαδιασης, τιποτα αλλο. Κλαιν μαιν διορθωνεται χειρουργικα και δεν απειλει τη ζωη. Και για ολα τα αλλα μιλαμε παλι για μικρα ποσοστα ως πιθανοτητα δηλαδη. Και; Λες πως ολοι αυτοι οι ανθρωποι που υπαρχουν απο εξωσωματικη επρεπε να μην υπαρχουν; 
> Μην αρεσει κατι σε καποιον, αμεσως οτι προκαλλει αυτισμο...οχι τα εμβολια, οχι οι εξωσωματικες, οχι η καταληψη απο δαιμονες...δεν υπαρχουν γνωστα αιτια για τις προδιαθεσεις που περιγραφεις. Ουτε ξερεις αμα ενα παιδι απο φυσιολογικη συλληψη θα βγαλει η οχι περιεργη ουρηθρα η αυτισμο η καρκινο η νταουν η δε ξερω και γω τι...σιγα μην αρχισουμε να εφαρμοζουμε και ευγονικη κι ολας και να στελνουμε τους αδυναμους στους κλιβανους. 
> Υπαρχουν τοσοι ανθρωποι πλεον που ηρθαν στον κοσμο ετσι και ζουνε μια χαρα υγιεις φυσιολογικες ζωες. 
> Επισης οι εξωσωματικες δεν εχουν εφαρμοστει για αρκετα χρονια ωστε να γινει εκτεταμμενη αξιοποστη ερευνα με επαρκη ογκο δεδομεμων για το πως καταληγουν αυτα τα παιδια ως ενηλικες...αυτο απλα το λες επειδη ετσι θελεις. 
> Και ωραια, μπορει εσυ να μην εχεις αυτο το ενστικτο τοσο ανεπτυγμενο, η μητροτητα δεν ειναι κατι που θελει η οποιαδηποτε γυναικα η που ταιριαζει στην οποιαδηποτε γυναικα, με γεια σου με χαρα σου. Το να ΜΗΝ θελει μια γυναικα να κανει παιδια ειναι μια απολυτα εγκυρη επιλογη και μπραβο της που ξερει τι θελει και τι δεν θελει. Αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω απο που και ως που τοση επικριτικοτητα ως προς τις γυναικες που ειναι διαφορετικες και καιγονται για παιδι. Χαλαρωσε, μια επιλογη για εσενα κανεις, δεν ανακαλυψες την αμερικη. Εκτος αν απλα απολαμβανεις να τονιζεις το ποσο διαφορετικη και διαφωτισμενη αλτρουιστρια εισαι. Με συγχωρεις αλλα δεν βρισκω το λογο γιατι επιμενεις να εκφερεις μια τοσο επικριτικη αποψη. 
> Που σε αυτη τη περιπτωση θα σε ρωτουσα αν προτιμας στη πραξη να ταιζεις 5-6 ορφανα οπως λες οτι ειναι το σωστο η αν προτιμας κατι πιο λαϊτ, μερικα σκυλια πχ οπως λες και η ιδια...που το να αγαπας τα αδεσποτα (λεω εγω), εχει πιο αποδοτικη αναλογια μεταξυ κοπου που απαιτειται να καταβαλλεις και ηθικης ικανοποιησης...ειναι ηθικη ικανοποιηση για το "τι γαματο ατομο ειμαι" σχεδον δωρεαν και με πολυ μικροτερη ευθυνη. Και αμα μου πεις ααααα αξιζουν το ιδιο ειναι ιδια ευθυνη θα σε ρωτουσα τι θα εβγαζες πρωτο απο φωτια παιδι η σκυλο; Ε πες μου σκυλο να στανιαρουμε λολ... 
> Συγχωρα με για αυτη την αποψη αλλα αυτην εχω και δεν αλλαζει...


Νιώθω ότι μου τη λες κ δεν καταλαβαίνω γτ.. Ενω αναφέρω ότι είναι η δική μου άποψη κ ότι γνωρίζω ότι είναι κάπως ακραία κ απλά την αναφέρω κ Λεω μάλιστα να μην παρεξηγηθω..δεν έβρισα ούτε προσεβαλλα κάποια γυναίκα που θέλει να το κάνει αυτό, εγώ απλά παραθέτω την δική μου άποψη κ θα προτιμούσα να γίνει σεβαστή κ όχι να κριθω γι την άποψή μου, όμως τελικά αυτό βλέπω.. Οκ χαλάρωσε, συζήτηση κάνουμε χαλαρή... Δεν κρίνεται δα κ η ζωη μας..

----------


## anxious4ever

Επιπλέον δεν παραθέτω την άποψή μου για να δείξω το ποσό αλτρουιστρια είμαι... Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δίπλα μας παιδιά πεθαίνουν από την πείνα.. Κ μεις δίνουμε εκατομμύρια στις επιχειρήσεις που φτιάχνουν παιδιά.. Οκ.. Άποψη μου κ δεν αλλάζει επίσης..

----------


## Natalia_sups

Συμφωνω οτι απλα κουβεντα κανουμε αλλα εχεις εκφραστει με τροπο που βγαζει εμπαθεια και κριτικη αφ'υψηλου απεναντι σε ανθρωπους που το επιλεγουν και με ενοχλησε αυτο. Ο αναμαρτητος πρωτον τον λιθο βαλετω βασικα, οπως επισης ειναι δικη τους ζωη και επιλογη, απο που και ως που θυμωνεις εσυ; Παραθετω μερικα πραγματα που εγραψες παραπανω:

"μου εχει δημιουργηθει μια να το πω, καπως πιο κομψα... δυσφορια ως προς τις γυναικες που προπαθουν με χιλια μεσα, πεθαινουν απο την ορμονη , φουσκωνουν, γινονται σαν μπαλονια για να κανουν ενα ΔΙΚΟ τους παιδι..
θα ελεγα οτι πλεον καπως με θυμωνει ολο αυτο..."

Δεν το βρισκω χαλαρη πλεον κουβεντα αυτο...εκδηλωνεις εμπαιγμο. 

Αλλη παραθεση:...με θυμωνει αυτη η συμπεριφορα οταν ο κοσμος ολος καιγεται κ οι γυναικες δινουν εκατομυρια για να κανουν ενα παιδι..
*δανειζονται, κλαινε, απογοητευονται, σκεφτονται μονο την παρταρα τους στην ουσια για να ικανοποιησουν το εγω τους!*
να κανουν ενα παιδι με εξωσωματικη...
*προτιμω να ειμαι μανα ολου του κοσμου παρα ενος παιδιου...*

Το πρωτο το ερμηνευω ως "πωπω τι απαισιοι ανθρωποι" και το δευτερο ως "ποσο γαματη ειμαι εγω"...μα μανα ολου του κοσμου; Δεν ηθελα να καταληξει επι προσωπικου η συζητηση αλλα μονη σου το ανεφερες... 

Συνεχιζω με την παραθεση: οχι ετσι δεν θα διορθωθει ποτε ο κοσμος, ο ανθρωπος θα εξακολουθει να γενναει εγωιστες κ παλιανθρωπους, πλασματα υπερεγωιστες που το μονο που θα τους νοιαζει θα ειναι η δικη τους προσωπικη αναπτυξη..

Καταληγουμε λοιπον συμφωνα με οσα λες στο οτι τα παιδια απο εξωσωματικη εκτος απο αρρωστα με αυτισμο και καρκινο και ολα τα κακα της μοιρας τους ειναι και σκατανθρωποι...
Γιατι οι γονεις που συλλαμβανουν φυσιολογικα παιδια ως γνωστον δεν τα κακομαθαινουν...και για πες μου πριν τις εξωσωματικες απο που ξεφυτρωσαν οι εγωισταροι που τις τολμησαν πρωτοι; 

Θεωρω πως ειναι ξεκαθαρο το τι με ενοχλησε...εγω ζητω συγνωμη που ερμηνευσα τα κινητρα σου για τα οσα εγραψες (που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω για ποιον αλλο λογο να εκφραστεις ετσι αλλα τεσπα), εσυ θα ζητησεις για την εμπαθεια που εβγαλες στα γραφομενα σου; 
Γιατι ξερω ενα υπεροχο κοριτσακι απο εξωσωματικη, και υγιες και με καλη ανατροφη. Γιατι να ριξουμε αυτη την οικογενεια στο πυρ το εξωτερον; Δεν εχω κανενα θεμα με το να λεμε τις αποψεις μας και ας διαφωνουμε, αλλα η επικριτικοτητα σου σε ενα τοσο ευαισθητο θεμα ε με χαλασε πως να το κανουμε;

----------


## Remedy

για μενα το σημαντικο ειναι το σε τι συνθηκες θα ζησει ενα παιδι , παρα το αν θα ερθει στον κοσμο με εξωσωματικη η με φυσικη συλληψη.

ειναι ισορροπημενοι οι γονεις η ο γονεας του?
το κανει για να προσφερει στο παιδι και οχι στον εαυτο του?
εχει προσπαθησει να του προσφερει (κατ αρχας) τις σωστες συναισθηματικες συνθηκες? και το "δυο γονεις" , ειναι για μενα μια απο τις σωστες συνθηκες. αλλο να χασει τον γονιο του στον δρομο απο ατυχια η δυστυχια κι αλλο να αποφασισω ΕΓΩ να το καταδικασω σε εκ γεννετης ορφανια απο πατερα.

κατα τα αλλα , τα σχολια για το ποσο περισσοτερο προσφερει καποιος με τον εναν η τον αλλο τροπο, οταν γινονται απο τον καναπε, ειναι αστεια.
λενε πολλοι που μισουν τα ζωα" τι τα ταιζουν και ασχολουνται, τοσα παιδιακια πεινανε στην αφρικη". 
ναι μωρη, αλλα ταισες εσυ ποτε κανενα παιδακι απ την αφρικη? ο αλλος εχει αποθεμα ψυχικο για τα ζωα και τα βοηθαει!!!! εσυ τι κανες για τα παιδακια απ την αφρικη?

λεει ο αλλος, "τι τις θελεουν τις εξωσωματικες , τοσα παιδακια πεινανε στην αφρικη η ειναι ορφανα, ας υιοθετησουν"
εσυ ποσα παιδακια υιοθετησες και κανεις κριτικη? 

η αλλη ειναι διατεθιμενη να μεγαλωσει ενα παιδι, το δικο της. και γιατι δεν κανεις την ιδια κριτικη στα ζευγαρια που κανουν με "φυσικο " τροπο παιδια και δεν υιοθετουν? 
απλα γιατι σου φαινεται παραλογο να προτεινεις κατι τετοιο, γιατι ο καθενας εχει το δικαιωμα να θελει και να κανει δικα του παιδια και ειναι μεγαλυτερη προσφορα απ το καθολου παιδια...

οπως και εναι προτιμοτερο να μην κανει και να μην παρει καθολου παιδια καποιος ακαταλληλος για γονιος. μακαρι να ειχαν την αυτογνωσια οσοι δεν ειναι σε θεση να μεγαλωνουν παιδια και να το αρνουνταν.
θα ηταν καλυτερος ο κοσμος.

οσο για την ταλαιπωρια της εξωσωματικης, ειναι θεμα της καθε γυναικας αν ειναι διατεθιμενη να την περασει, δεν ειναι επιχειρημα καποιου για το ποσο εχει ηθικο δικαιωμα να το κανει.
αυτη προτιμαει να [πονεσει αλλα να κανει ενα παιδι, εσενα τι λογος σου πεφτει σε αυτο? (του καθε "εσενα")

----------


## cdeleted29517

Κράξιμο θα φαέι αυτός που κάνει μια επιλογή( εξωσωματική, αγοράζω μια ράτσα σκύλου) και αφήνω κατά κάποιο τρόπο ορφανά και αδέσποτα......αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτα δεν ασχολείται κανείς τόσο πολύ μαζί του......

Αυτός που υιοθετεί ένα αδέσποτο αξιζει ένα μπράβο παραπάνω μπροστά σε αυτόν που δεν κάνει τίποτα, ή αγοράζει μια ράτσα.........
Και οι δύο μπορεί να μεγαλώσουν με αγάπη τα ζωάκια τους, αλλά αυτός που παίρνει αδέσποτο βοηθάει περισσότερο στην μείωση αδέσποτων κλπ

Και γιατί να μην πούμε μπράβο σε αυτήν την επιλογή που ο ένας προσφέρει περισσότερο και να τα κάνουμε ίσα και όμοια με το ''είναι θεμα επιλογής'' κλπ ? 

Εβαλα σκύλους γιατί είναι πιο ελαφρύ......




> κατα τα αλλα , τα σχολια για το ποσο περισσοτερο προσφερει καποιος με τον εναν η τον αλλο τροπο, ο*ταν γινονται απο τον καναπε,* ειναι αστεια.


Ισχύει και για το γραφείο ? :p

----------


## anxious4ever

> Κράξιμο θα φαέι αυτός που κάνει μια επιλογή( εξωσωματική, αγοράζω μια ράτσα σκύλου) και αφήνω κατά κάποιο τρόπο ορφανά και αδέσποτα......αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτα δεν ασχολείται κανείς τόσο πολύ μαζί του......
> 
> Αυτός που υιοθετεί ένα αδέσποτο αξιζει ένα μπράβο παραπάνω μπροστά σε αυτόν που δεν κάνει τίποτα, ή αγοράζει μια ράτσα.........
> Και οι δύο μπορεί να μεγαλώσουν με αγάπη τα ζωάκια τους, αλλά αυτός που παίρνει αδέσποτο βοηθάει περισσότερο στην μείωση αδέσποτων κλπ
> 
> Και γιατί να μην πούμε μπράβο σε αυτήν την επιλογή που ο ένας προσφέρει περισσότερο και να τα κάνουμε ίσα και όμοια με το ''είναι θεμα επιλογής'' κλπ ? 
> 
> Εβαλα σκύλους γιατί είναι πιο ελαφρύ......
> 
> ...


ευτυχως δεν βοηθαω παιδια κ ζωα μονο απο τον καναπε ή τον γραφειο μου, ευτυχως τρεχουν τα ποδια μου σχεδον καθημερινα κ τα για τα δυο ειδη...κ φυσικα δεν θα αναφερω λεπτομερειες γιατι δεν θελω να "δωσω" την ταυτοτητα μου κ το ποια ειμαι...

----------


## Remedy

> *Κράξιμο θα φαέι αυτός που κάνει μια επιλογή( εξωσωματική, αγοράζω μια ράτσα σκύλου) και αφήνω κατά κάποιο τρόπο ορφανά και αδέσποτα......*αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτα δεν ασχολείται κανείς τόσο πολύ μαζί του......
> 
> Αυτός που υιοθετεί ένα αδέσποτο αξιζει ένα μπράβο παραπάνω μπροστά σε αυτόν που δεν κάνει τίποτα, ή αγοράζει μια ράτσα.........
> Και οι δύο μπορεί να μεγαλώσουν με αγάπη τα ζωάκια τους, αλλά αυτός που παίρνει αδέσποτο βοηθάει περισσότερο στην μείωση αδέσποτων κλπ
> 
> Και γιατί να μην πούμε μπράβο σε αυτήν την επιλογή που ο ένας προσφέρει περισσότερο και να τα κάνουμε ίσα και όμοια με το ''είναι θεμα επιλογής'' κλπ ? 
> 
> Εβαλα σκύλους γιατί είναι πιο ελαφρύ......
> 
> ...


*
ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ!* ;P

περι εξωσωματικης, αν τρωει κραξιμο αυτος που την κανει επειδη αφηνει τα ορφανα στα ιδρυματα, το ιδιο κραξιμο πρεπει να φαει κι αυτος που κανει παιδι "φυσικα", γιατι δεν ειναι καθολου φυσικα, αλλα μεθοδευμενα.
ως γνωστον, εχει χρονια που υπαρχει αντισυλληψη κι αν δεν θελεις να κανεις παιδι, δεν κανεις με καμια παναγια, κι αν ειναι επειδη αφεθηκαμε στον "φυικο" τροπο, δεν κανεις 1-2 αλλα καμια 20ρια, οσα δωσει ο θεουλης...
επομενως, εφοσον μεθοδευμενα και προγραμματισμενα κανουμε παιδια δικα μας, θα επρεπε να το κοψουμε μεχρι να αποκατασταθουν τα ορφανα του κοσμου.
αλλιως μιλαμε για υποκρισια αν θυμομαστε τα ορφανα ξαφνικα οποτε μας βολευει.

----------


## Remedy

> ευτυχως δεν βοηθαω παιδια κ ζωα μονο απο τον καναπε ή τον γραφειο μου, ευτυχως τρεχουν τα ποδια μου σχεδον καθημερινα κ τα για τα δυο ειδη...κ φυσικα δεν θα αναφερω λεπτομερειες γιατι δεν θελω να "δωσω" την ταυτοτητα μου κ το ποια ειμαι...


και πολυ καλα κανεις.
αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι εχει μικροτερη κοινωνικη προσφορα καποια γυναικα που θα κανει δικο της παιδι (αν το μεγαλωσει σωστα και ισορροπημενα παντα, λεμε και ΑΝ ειναι αξια να γινει γονιος).

----------


## Natalia_sups

> Κράξιμο θα φαέι αυτός που κάνει μια επιλογή( εξωσωματική, αγοράζω μια ράτσα σκύλου) και αφήνω κατά κάποιο τρόπο ορφανά και αδέσποτα......αυτός που δεν κάνει τίποτα δεν ασχολείται κανείς τόσο πολύ μαζί του......
> 
> Αυτός που υιοθετεί ένα αδέσποτο αξιζει ένα μπράβο παραπάνω μπροστά σε αυτόν που δεν κάνει τίποτα, ή αγοράζει μια ράτσα.........
> Και οι δύο μπορεί να μεγαλώσουν με αγάπη τα ζωάκια τους, αλλά αυτός που παίρνει αδέσποτο βοηθάει περισσότερο στην μείωση αδέσποτων κλπ
> 
> Και γιατί να μην πούμε μπράβο σε αυτήν την επιλογή που ο ένας προσφέρει περισσότερο και να τα κάνουμε ίσα και όμοια με το ''είναι θεμα επιλογής'' κλπ ? 
> 
> Εβαλα σκύλους γιατί είναι πιο ελαφρύ......
> 
> ...


Να πουμε μπραβο και χιλια μπραβο...γιατι να κραξουμε ομως αυτον με τον σκυλο ρατσας; Δεν ειναι οτι θα τον παρει και θα τον αφησει μετα αδεσποτο...αμα τον φροντιζει καλα τι λογος μας πεφτει; Αυτο πες μου (και παραλληλισε το προφανως με παιδια,που δεν ειναι ακριβως ιδιο. Στα παιδια ειναι ενστικτο, στα σκυλια απλα ετσι του τη βαρεσε)...

----------


## Natalia_sups

> *
> ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ!* ;P
> 
> περι εξωσωματικης, αν τρωει κραξιμο αυτος που την κανει επειδη αφηνει τα ορφανα στα ιδρυματα, το ιδιο κραξιμο πρεπει να φαει κι αυτος που κανει παιδι "φυσικα", γιατι δεν ειναι καθολου φυσικα, αλλα μεθοδευμενα.
> ως γνωστον, εχει χρονια που υπαρχει αντισυλληψη κι αν δεν θελεις να κανεις παιδι, δεν κανεις με καμια παναγια, κι αν ειναι επειδη αφεθηκαμε στον "φυικο" τροπο, δεν κανεις 1-2 αλλα καμια 20ρια, οσα δωσει ο θεουλης...
> επομενως, εφοσον μεθοδευμενα και προγραμματισμενα κανουμε παιδια δικα μας, θα επρεπε να το κοψουμε μεχρι να αποκατασταθουν τα ορφανα του κοσμου.
> αλλιως μιλαμε για υποκρισια αν θυμομαστε τα ορφανα ξαφνικα οποτε μας βολευει.


Ακριβως αυτο...και ακομα δεν ειδα συγνωμη για το κραξιμο anxious...απλα αγνοεις επιδεικτικα το μηνυμα μου. Μπραβο μπραβο και χιλια μπραβο που βοηθας και τα ορφανα και οχι μονο απο το καναπε σου η το γραφειο σου, αλλα η κριτικη και η εχθρικοτητα (για να μη πω κακια) που βγαζεις απεναντι σε γυναικες που κανουν εξωσωματικη σου χαλανε το ιματζ η αληθεια να λεγεται....δεν το θελουμε αυτο. 
Με συγχωρεις αλλα εγω δεν το αφηνω να περασει ετσι στο ντουκου. Θελεις αυτη τη φορα να πεις κατι σχετικο με την επικριτικοτητα που εβγαλες περα απο το ποσο πολυ προσφερεις εσυ σε αντιθεση βεβαιως βεβαιως; 
Η συνεχιζεις να θεωρεις σωστη αυτη τη κακια;

----------


## blackbird

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με Natalia_sups και Remedy.

Όταν κάνεις κάτι καλό το κρατάς για σένα (κυρίως). Εξάλλου για κάποιο λόγο το κάνεις, απλά για μένα αυτός ο λόγος θα έπρεπε να ήταν πρώτα από όλα η βοήθεια και έπειτα η ηθική ικανοποίηση που θα νιώσεις με τον εαυτό σου. Κανείς δεν κάνει κάτι καλό αν δεν νιώθει καλά γι' αυτή την πράξη. Άρα αφού νιώθεις καλά που βοηθάς, δεν υπάρχει καν λόγος να το λες σε άλλους ή ακόμα χειρότερα να το διατυμπανίζεις. Αυτός λοιπόν που βοηθάει και έχει ένα σκοπό, είναι χάσιμο χρόνου και κόπου να κάθεται να ασχολείται και να κρίνει συνανθρώπους του που κάνουν τις επιλογές τους χωρίς να βλάπτουν κ α ν έ ν α ν. Για να μην αναφερθώ στο ότι από μια συμπεριφορά και μόνο που δεν βλάπτει κάποιον χωρίς κακά κίνητρα κτλ χαρακτηρίζουμε ανθρώπους χωρίς καν να γνωρίζουμε πόσο, αν προσφέρουν και με ποιούς τρόπους (όλοι δεκτοί ανεξαρτήτως "σοβαρότητας", τι σκέφτονται/νιώθουν κτλ. Μόνο εμείς βοηθάμε και είμαστε καλοί άνθρωποι, μόνο οι δικές μας επιλογές/κίνητρα/συμπεριφορές είναι οι σωστές... Για συμπεριφορές που βλάπτουν άλλουν ανθρώπους, ναι θα κράξουμε τον δολοφόνο και βιαστή και θα τον κλείσουμε στο κελί του για να προστατευτούμε, αλλά όλα έχουν ένα όριο. Εδώ κανείς δεν ενόχλησε κανέναν. Αντιθέτως κάποιοι άλλοι "με σκοπό" δείχνουν ότι ενοχλούνται. Δεν χρειάζεται να τα κατανοούμε όλα. Δεν έχεις την απαραίτητη ενσυναίσθηση και κατανόηση για κάποιες πράξεις και συμπεριφορές άλλων; Ασχολήσου τουλάχιστον με σένα και μόνο. Αν εσύ κάνεις άλλες επιλογές, έχεις άλλα ένστικτα και μπλα μπλα, μαγκιά σου, ο καθένας κουμάντο στη ζωή του. (Μιλάω σε β' ενικό γιατί απευθύνομαι γενικά).

----------


## cdeleted29517

Παιδιά εγώ δεν είπα να κράξουμε αυτούς με τις ράτσες και όποιον γεννάει παιδιά και εξωσωματικές και όλο τον πλανήτη........
Για το μπράβο είπα, αν εγώ και ο άντρας μου μπορούμε να κάνουμε παιδιά και υιοθετήσουμε, και όχι για να μην χαλάσω την σιλουέτα μου , ε αξίζω ένα μεγαλύτερο μπράβο.......και η άνξιους αξίζει ένα μπράβο αν βοηθάει, αντί να κράζω αυτούς που κάνουν λιγότερα από την άνξιους ας πούμε..............

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ακριβως αυτο...και ακομα δεν ειδα συγνωμη για το κραξιμο anxious...απλα αγνοεις επιδεικτικα το μηνυμα μου. Μπραβο μπραβο και χιλια μπραβο που βοηθας και τα ορφανα και οχι μονο απο το καναπε σου η το γραφειο σου, αλλα η κριτικη και η εχθρικοτητα (για να μη πω κακια) που βγαζεις απεναντι σε γυναικες που κανουν εξωσωματικη σου χαλανε το ιματζ η αληθεια να λεγεται....δεν το θελουμε αυτο. 
> Με συγχωρεις αλλα εγω δεν το αφηνω να περασει ετσι στο ντουκου. Θελεις αυτη τη φορα να πεις κατι σχετικο με την επικριτικοτητα που εβγαλες περα απο το ποσο πολυ προσφερεις εσυ σε αντιθεση βεβαιως βεβαιως; 
> Η συνεχιζεις να θεωρεις σωστη αυτη τη κακια;


δεν ειμαστε καλα....θα ζητησω συγγνωμη για αυτο που εγω πιστευω...μαλιστα...
με την ιδια λογικη να ζητησουν συγγνωμη κ αλλοι που εκφερουν την αποψη τους κ ειναι αντιθετη με την δικη μου, σε παρακαλω.. μεγαλοι ανθρωποι ειμαστε κ συζηταμε, δεν εχω κατι προσωπικο μαζι σου...

----------


## anxious4ever

και συνεχιζεις να βγαζεις εσυ κακια μετα απο τα δικα μου πσιτευω, να με προσβαλλεις συνεχομενα μεσα απο τα μνμτα σου..
οταν δεν συμφωνεις απλα πες το κ τελος, εκφραζεις πολυ εντονα κ με επιμονη εχθροτητα απεναντι μου σε αυτο το thread.
δεν καταλαβαινω αληθεια γιατι.. μου φαινεται καπως υπερβολλικο...δεν σε εθιξα προσωπικα, ειπα απλα την αποψη μου, το οτι το πηρες τοσο πατριωτικα δεν μπορω να το κατανοησω..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> και συνεχιζεις να βγαζεις εσυ κακια μετα απο τα δικα μου πσιτευω, να με προσβαλλεις συνεχομενα μεσα απο τα μνμτα σου..
> οταν δεν συμφωνεις απλα πες το κ τελος, εκφραζεις πολυ εντονα κ με επιμονη εχθροτητα απεναντι μου σε αυτο το thread.
> δεν καταλαβαινω αληθεια γιατι.. μου φαινεται καπως υπερβολλικο...δεν σε εθιξα προσωπικα, ειπα απλα την αποψη μου, το οτι το πηρες τοσο πατριωτικα δεν μπορω να το κατανοησω..


Ειναι παιδιαστικο το επιχειρημα αλλα πρωτη εθιξες ενα σωρο γυναικες...δεν βγαζω καμια κακια, απλα σου λεω τι βλεπω και τι με πειραξε. Και σου ζητησα συγνωμη. Εσυ ομως θεωρεις οτι πραττεις σωστα που δεν παραδεχεσαι οτι ηταν λαθος να μιλησεις ασχημα για γυναικες που κανουν εξωσωματικη; Ειναι πολυ συγκεκριμενο το ποιο ειναι το σημειο που με πειραζει. Δε θα σου αλλαξω την αποψη οτι η υιοθεσια ειναι καλυτερη, συμφωνω κι εγω. 
Αλλο ομως εκφερω αποψη πως καλο ειναι να μη καταφευγουν σε εξωσωματικη τα ζευγαρια απο τη στιγμη που υπαρχουν ορφανα και αλλο τα κατακρινω και τους θεωρω σκατανθρωπους και να κοροιδευω τις γυναικες που υποβαλλονται σε αυτο οτι πρηζονται σα μπαλονια και κλαινε και δε ξερω τι. Ειναι ασεβεια αυτο απεναντι στην ψυχικη τους οδυνη. Αυτες το εχουν καημο, η αποψη σου ειναι αποψη σου, αλλα γιατι να βγαζεις εχθρικοτητα απεναντι τους; 
Απάντησε μου συγκεκριμενα στα παραπανω, οχι με υπεκφυγες. 
Επισης το κανε το καλο και ριξ'το στο γυαλο το εχεις ακουστα; Για αυτο ερμηνεψα οπως ερμηνεψα την επιθεση σου απεναντι τους. Και συνεχιζω να το πιστευω αλλα ανακαλεσα αυτα τα σχολια μου επειδη καταλαβαινω πως αυτα ειναι ανθρωπινα λαθη, οπως ειναι και το δικο μου. 
Δε γυρευω να αλλαξεις αποψη. Γυρευω να κατανοησεις και να παραδεχτεις οτι αυτη η επικριτικοτητα ειναι λαθος.

----------


## anxious4ever

ειναι αρχη μου να μην συνηθιζω να απανταω σε ανθρωπους που ειναι εχθρικοι αρκετα κ γενικα δεν συνεχιζω τον διαλογο μαζι τους..προσπαθω τουλαχιστον να μην απανταω.
αν δεν γινοσουν ισως τοσο εχθρικη ισως να επαιρνες κ καποια απαντηση.
Πρωτη φορα μου συνεβει να εκφραζω την αποψη μου κ να μου επιτιθεται καποιος..
νιωθω ναι δυσφορια για την μη υιοθετηση κ μη διεκδικηση ενος ορφανου παιδιου κ δεν θα σταματησω να το θεωρω ασχημο, αυτο ειναι δικο μου συναισθημα κ πιστευω κ δικη μου αποψη κ δεν μαρεσει να με κρινουν γι οσα εγω νιωθω κ πιστευω.

Απαιτησες να ζητησω συγγνωμη, με ασχημο τροπο κατι το οποιο δεν ειναι για μενα επιτρεπτο....
ξεπερασες λιγο τα ορια κ ειναι κατι το οποιο δεν περιμενα, λυπαμαι αλλα δεν θα απολογηθω για οσα νιωθω κ πιστευω.
Σε καποιους η αποψη μας δεν αρεσει... οκ so what... 
*Μπορεις σε παρακαλω τωρα να σταματησεις να με προσβαλλεις προσωπικα κ να μου επιτιθεσαι με εμμεσο τροπο?? σε παρακαλω , ζω σε μια κοινωνια που την χαρακτηριζει η ελευθερια του λογου...* 
οταν γινεσαι τουρμπο με τις αποψεις αλλων ανθρωπων, προσπαθησε ισως καπως να το διαχειριζεσαι με μη προσβλητικο τροπο...

----------


## elis

Ανξιουσ το Ναταλάκι είδε πως βγαίνει το ψωμί γι αυτό μιλάει έτσι μην παρεξηγηθητε κ οι δύο χρειάζεστε και μη με πιάσετε κ μένα ελπίζω να ξέρετε ότι σασ καταλαβαίνω κ τις δύο

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Ελάτε ρε κορίτσια,μην τσακώνεστε.
Έχω μια συμπάθεια και στις 2 σας,δεν θέλω να σας βλέπω να αρπάζεστε.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εχεις γραψει ενα κατεβατο στο οποιο στρεφεις τη συζητηση αλλου και λες ποσο θιγμενη εισαι και ποσο σου επιτιθεμαι και σε προσβαλλω και αλλα ανυποστατα...το οτι εσυ προσεβαλλες κοσμο δεν εχει σημασια. Σου εγραψα τι με προσεβαλλε εμενα στα οσα γραφεις και το αγνοεις. 
Το οτι εγραψα τρεις φορες για συγνωμη στη καρα******κλαρα σου. Οπως επισης επιλεγεις να αγνοεις και το οτι ειμαι πολυ ξεκαθαρη στο οτι σεβομαι τις αποψεις σου αλλα με ενοχλησε ΕΝΑ συγκεκριμενο κομματι στα λεγομενα σου, αυτο της επικριτικοτητας απεναντι σε ανθρωπους που επιλεγουν εξωσωματικη. Δεν ειπα οτι δεν κανεις καλα που το θεωρεις λαθος, ειπα οτι ειναι ασχημη η εμπαθεια που βγαζεις απεναντι σε γυναικες που το κανουν. Σου μιλαω πολυ πολυ συγκεκριμενα και μου απαντας γενικα. 

Εγω νομιζω πως προσπαθησα να κανω εποικοδομητικη συζητηση απλα εσυ ερμηνευεις ως επιθεση το οτι σε ψιλοεκθετουν καποια επιχειρηματα μου χωρις να ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος τους. 

*Ουτε ειπα οτι δεν εχεις ελευθερια λογου. Αλλα το οτι ειμαστε ελευθεροι να λεμε οτι θελουμε δεν σημαινει οτι και οι αλλοι δεν ειναι ελευθεροι να μας πουν οτι λεμε μαλακιες. Ετσι λειτουργει η ελευθερια λογου για ολους.* 

Νομιζω ειναι ξεκαθαρο το τι προσπαθω να πω και γιατι προσπαθεις να το αγνοησεις...αλλα δε πειραζει, λυπαμαι που αρνεισαι να εξετασεις αναλυτικα τα οσα γραφω με λογικη και διαθεση συζητησης αλλα επηρεαζεσαι συναισθηματικα. Δε θα χαλασουμε τις ζαχαρενιες μας...σου ευχομαι μια ομορφη μερα.

----------


## anxious4ever

...... κοριτσι μου μη μιλας τοσο ασχημα.... κ γενικα μην πιεζεις τους ανθρωπους τοσο πολυ, οταν δεν θελουν να το συνεχισουν....
για να εχω διαμορφωσει αυτες τις αποψεις κ στασεις ζωης, εχω τους λογους μου..

παιδια δεν αλλαζει κατι απο εμενα προς την Ναταλια, εξακολουθω να εχω ουδετερη σταση κ θα χαρω να μιλαμε κ να ανταλλασουμε αποψεις..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εχεις γραψει ενα κατεβατο στο οποιο στρεφεις τη συζητηση αλλου και λες ποσο θιγμενη εισαι και ποσο σου επιτιθεμαι και σε προσβαλλω και αλλα ανυποστατα...το οτι εσυ προσεβαλλες κοσμο δεν εχει σημασια. Σου εγραψα τι με προσεβαλλε εμενα στα οσα γραφεις και το αγνοεις. 
> Το οτι εγραψα τρεις φορες για συγνωμη στη* καρα******κλαρα σου.* Οπως επισης επιλεγεις να αγνοεις και το οτι ειμαι πολυ ξεκαθαρη στο οτι σεβομαι τις αποψεις σου αλλα με ενοχλησε ΕΝΑ συγκεκριμενο κομματι στα λεγομενα σου, αυτο της επικριτικοτητας απεναντι σε ανθρωπους που επιλεγουν εξωσωματικη. Δεν ειπα οτι δεν κανεις καλα που το θεωρεις λαθος, ειπα οτι ειναι ασχημη η εμπαθεια που βγαζεις απεναντι σε γυναικες που το κανουν. Σου μιλαω πολυ πολυ συγκεκριμενα και μου απαντας γενικα. 
> 
> Εγω νομιζω πως προσπαθησα να κανω εποικοδομητικη συζητηση απλα εσυ ερμηνευεις ως επιθεση το οτι σε ψιλοεκθετουν καποια επιχειρηματα μου χωρις να ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος τους. 
> 
> *Ουτε ειπα οτι δεν εχεις ελευθερια λογου. Αλλα το οτι ειμαστε ελευθεροι να λεμε οτι θελουμε δεν σημαινει οτι και οι αλλοι δεν ειναι ελευθεροι να μας πουν οτι λεμε μαλακιες. Ετσι λειτουργει η ελευθερια λογου για ολους.* 
> 
> Νομιζω ειναι ξεκαθαρο το τι προσπαθω να πω και γιατι προσπαθεις να το αγνοησεις...αλλα δε πειραζει, λυπαμαι που αρνεισαι να εξετασεις αναλυτικα τα οσα γραφω με λογικη και διαθεση συζητησης αλλα επηρεαζεσαι συναισθηματικα. Δε θα χαλασουμε τις ζαχαρενιες μας...σου ευχομαι μια ομορφη μερα.


πολυ ασχημη εκφραση.. αλλα οκ.... Never mind.

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω δεν ειδα κανενα τσακωμο...απλα προσπαθω τοση ωρα να εξηγησω πως ασχετα απο το ποιες ειναι οι αποψεις της εκφραστηκε ασχημα για καποιους ανθρωπους.
Σκεφτειτε να μπει στο φορουμ μια γυναικα που ειναι σε διαδικασια εξωσωματικης και να διαβασει τα μηνυματα της ανξιους για το τι εγωισταρος και σκατανθρωπος ειναι και ποσο γελοια ειναι που φουσκωνει με φαρμακα σα μπαλονι και κλαιγεται και ποσο το αποστρεφεται αυτο η ανξιους και ποσο καλυτερη ειναι και δε ξερω τι...θα νιωσει ωραια; Η οτι της παραθετουν απλα καποια επιχειρηματα; Θα ενιωθε προσβεβλημενη...
Αυτο λεω. Τελοσπαντων...νομιζω πως δεν ειπα τιποτα παραλογο. Ειρηνη ημιν.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω μια απορια ομως, η Λιτσα μαθαμε τελικα αν εκανε παιδι με δοτη?? τι να απογινε αραγε??

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εγω δεν ειδα κανενα τσακωμο...απλα προσπαθω τοση ωρα να εξηγησω πως ασχετα απο το ποιες ειναι οι αποψεις της εκφραστηκε ασχημα για καποιους ανθρωπους.
> Σκεφτειτε να μπει στο φορουμ μια γυναικα που ειναι σε διαδικασια εξωσωματικης και να διαβασει τα μηνυματα της ανξιους για το τι εγωισταρος και σκατανθρωπος ειναι και ποσο γελοια ειναι που φουσκωνει με φαρμακα σα μπαλονι και κλαιγεται και ποσο το αποστρεφεται αυτο η ανξιους και ποσο καλυτερη ειναι και δε ξερω τι...θα νιωσει ωραια; Η οτι της παραθετουν απλα καποια επιχειρηματα; Θα ενιωθε προσβεβλημενη...
> Αυτο λεω. Τελοσπαντων...νομιζω πως δεν ειπα τιποτα παραλογο. Ειρηνη ημιν.


θα ειναι ευκαιρια για την γυναικα αυτην που προσπαθει να κανει εξωσωματικη, να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο της... αστο να γινει..γιατι εσυ το πηρες τοσο βαθια μεσα σου αυτο? προσπαθεις να κανεις παιδι με εξωσωματικη?

----------


## Natalia_sups

Εγω δεν ειμαι καν ουδετερη, σου ετρεφα συμπαθεια. Απλα με ενοχλησε που σου λεω κατι λογικο και εσυ βουλωνεις τα αυτια σου. Οταν θα εισαι λιγοτερο επηρεασμενη απο αποψη διαθεσης δες ξανα τι σου λεω *συγκεκριμενα* οτι με ενοχλησε και ισως δεις τη δικια μου πλευρα...σε αυτο το συγκεκριμενο κομματι. Εγω σεβομαι το να θεωρεις την εξωσωματικη λαθος επιλογη. Δεν σεβομαι το να θεωρεις πως οι ανθρωποι που κανουν αυτη την επιλογη ειναι χειροτεροι η "λιγοτεροι" με οποιονδηποτε τροπο...αυτο...

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν ειπες τιποτα παραλογο, απλα δεν εισαι χαλαρη στα μνμτα σου κ φαινεται αυτο.. χαλαρωσε , δεν υπαρχει λογος να φρικαρεις επειδη εγω εξεφρασα μια ακραια μου αποψη... οκ? εφοσον δεν εβρισα εσενα προσωπικα, γραψε πες την αποψη σου κ τελος, εδω δεν ειναι δικαστηριο να απολογουμαστε... 
ισα ισα ειναι ενας τοπος στον οποιο εκφερουμε αποψεις , ακουμε κουλα κ λογικα, παραλογα κ σωστα, κ λαθος κ ολα... 
το να πιεζουμε τους ανθρωπους να ανακαλεσουν την αποψη τους δεν ειναι σωστο..
ασε την γυναικα η οποια προσπαθει να κανει παιδι να υπαρασπιστει τον εαυτο της κ να διαπραγματευθει μαζι μου... που κ παλι την ιδια αποψη θα ειχα..
ειρηνη ημιν ναι.. αλλα κ χαλαροτις..

----------


## Natalia_sups

> θα ειναι ευκαιρια για την γυναικα αυτην που προσπαθει να κανει εξωσωματικη, να υπερασπιστει τον εαυτο της... αστο να γινει..γιατι εσυ το πηρες τοσο βαθια μεσα σου αυτο? προσπαθεις να κανεις παιδι με εξωσωματικη?


Εεεε τωρα θα πω κατι αντιστοιχο και παλι θα βγω αγενης :P
Εσυ γιατι το πηρες τοσο βαθια μεσα σου και νιωθεις αποστροφη οπως λες για τις γυναικες που το επιλεγουν; Ειναι οποιαδηποτε απο εμας ο αλανθαστος ηθικος επιτηρητης των αναπαραγωγικων δικαιωματων των αλλων; 
Απλα καποια μηνυματα σου που το κατακρινουν μου εκαναν σε hate speech...

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εγω δεν ειμαι καν ουδετερη, σου ετρεφα συμπαθεια. Απλα με ενοχλησε που σου λεω κατι λογικο και εσυ βουλωνεις τα αυτια σου. Οταν θα εισαι λιγοτερο επηρεασμενη απο αποψη διαθεσης δες ξανα τι σου λεω *συγκεκριμενα* οτι με ενοχλησε και ισως δεις τη δικια μου πλευρα...σε αυτο το συγκεκριμενο κομματι. Εγω σεβομαι το να θεωρεις την εξωσωματικη λαθος επιλογη. Δεν σεβομαι το να θεωρεις πως οι ανθρωποι που κανουν αυτη την επιλογη ειναι χειροτεροι η "λιγοτεροι" με οποιονδηποτε τροπο...αυτο...


για μενα ειναι λιγοτερος οποιος κλεινει τα ματια εγραψα πολλες φορες μαλιστα, σε ενα παιδι που ποναει κ πειναει κ λιποθυμαει απο την πεινα διπλα του....
κ προτιμα να κανει εξωσωματικη για να ικανοποιησει το νμητρικο του ενστικτο...
συγχωρα με που ειμαι υπαρβολλικα αλτουριστρια, οκ? επιτρεψε μου να εχω αυτη την αποψη γιατι πραγματικα εχω τους λογους μου, γιατι ασχολουμαι με ολο αυτο κ καθε μερα τρεχω για να ταισω ανθρωπους..οκ? κ ζωα επισης... 
ποτε μη κρινεις εναν ανθρωπο απο μερικες γραμμες... δεν ξερεις καν με τι εχεις να κανεις..τι εχω περασει κ τι περνω κ με τι ασχολουμαι..... ξερεις πολυ λιγα πραματα..προσπαθησε να εισαι χαλαρη παντα κ να ρωτας τον αλλον ευγενικα " γιατι το πισετυεις αυτο αληθεια?" ισως τοτε μονο ετσι απαντουσα σε ο.τιδηπτοε με ρωταγες...
στραβωνω πολυ κ ξενερωνω καπως οταν νιωσω επιθεση... κατεβαζω τις αμυνες μου γιατι κ γι αυτο εχω τους λογους μου....
παραυτα συνεχιζω κ διαπραγματευομαι ολο αυτο μαζι σου κ οσο κ να μιλαμε παλι τα ιδια θα λεμε, κλπ κλπ κ μπλα μπλα.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν ειμαι hate speecher...ειμαι απλα παθιασμενη με τις αποψεις μου... σορρ κ γι αυτο.... κατι αλλο? νιωθω πιεση..εγκαταλειπω το thread.

----------


## Natalia_sups

> για μενα ειναι λιγοτερος οποιος κλεινει τα ματια εγραψα πολλες φορες μαλιστα, σε ενα παιδι που ποναει κ πειναει κ λιποθυμαει απο την πεινα διπλα του....
> κ προτιμα να κανει εξωσωματικη για να ικανοποιησει το νμητρικο του ενστικτο...
> συγχωρα με που ειμαι υπαρβολλικα αλτουριστρια, οκ? επιτρεψε μου να εχω αυτη την αποψη γιατι πραγματικα εχω τους λογους μου, γιατι ασχολουμαι με ολο αυτο κ καθε μερα τρεχω για να ταισω ανθρωπους..οκ? κ ζωα επισης... 
> ποτε μη κρινεις εναν ανθρωπο απο μερικες γραμμες... δεν ξερεις καν με τι εχεις να κανεις..τι εχω περασει κ τι περνω κ με τι ασχολουμαι..... ξερεις πολυ λιγα πραματα..προσπαθησε να εισαι χαλαρη παντα κ να ρωτας τον αλλον ευγενικα " γιατι το πισετυεις αυτο αληθεια?" ισως τοτε μονο ετσι απαντουσα σε ο.τιδηπτοε με ρωταγες...
> στραβωνω πολυ κ ξενερωνω καπως οταν νιωσω επιθεση... κατεβαζω τις αμυνες μου γιατι κ γι αυτο εχω τους λογους μου....
> παραυτα συνεχιζω κ διαπραγματευομαι ολο αυτο μαζι σου κ οσο κ να μιλαμε παλι τα ιδια θα λεμε, κλπ κλπ κ μπλα μπλα.


Πολυ ωραια...θα προσπαθησω. Και εσυ προσπαθησε οταν καποιος σου θετει συγκεκριμενα επιχειρηματα και ερωτηματα να κοιτας αυτα και να μην εστιαζεις επιφανειακα μονο σε οτι συναισθημα σου βγαζει με την πρωτη ματια ο λογος του αλλου...
Γιατι οταν σε κυριευει το συναισθημα δεν ακους τιποτα, και οσο δεν ακους τιποτα τοσο επιμενει ο αλλος που θελει να κοιταξεις τη λογικη των επιχειρηματων του αλλα εσυ τον βομβαρδιζεις με συναισθηματικα επιχειρηματα και αντιδρασεις και τον πνιγει το αδικο. Δεν ειχα καμια διαθεση να σε πιεσω αλλα με ωθησε εκει το οτι αλλα ελεγα και αλλα απαντουσες. Εχω μαθει να επιμενω και να μην αφηνω να παρερμηνευονται τα λογια μου, για αυτο ειδες τη πυγμη που ειδες. Ειναι δηλαδη φαυλος κυκλος. 
Ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις τι λεω.

----------


## Remedy

> για μενα *ειναι λιγοτερος οποιος κλεινει τα ματια εγραψα πολλες φορες μαλιστα, σε ενα παιδι που ποναει κ πειναει κ λιποθυμαει απο την πεινα διπλα του....
> κ προτιμα να κανει εξωσωματικη για να ικανοποιησει το νμητρικο του ενστικτο...
> συγχωρα με που ειμαι υπαρβολλικα αλτουριστρια, οκ? επιτρεψε μου να εχω αυτη την αποψη γιατι πραγματικα εχω τους λογους μου, γιατι ασχολουμαι με ολο αυτο κ καθε μερα τρεχω για να ταισω ανθρωπους..οκ? κ ζωα επισης*... .......


εγω δεν εχω καταλαβει, ποιος η τι εμποδιζει μια γυναικα που ειναι μητερα σε δικο της παιδι με εξωσωματικη (η οποιονδηποτε αλλο τροπο να προσθεσω), να ταιζει τα ζωακια και τα παιδακια που πεινανε διπλα της.
πρεπει ντε και καλα να ειναι ατεκνος οποιος βοηθαει τους γυρω του?
η ειναι αποδειξη αλτρουισμου το να ειναι καποιος ατεκνος?
δεν καταλαβα καθολου.

----------


## deleted-member09062017

εγω ποτε θα γινω μανα...

----------


## Remedy

> εγω ποτε θα γινω μανα...


ο σβαρτς εγινε παντως.
παντα υπαρχει ελπιδα.

----------


## elisabet

Μιας και ξεθαφτηκε το θεμα...ας πεταχτω και γω να πω την βλακεια μου :Ρ

Η αλήθεια είναι πως ούτε εγώ καταλαβαίνω τις γυναίκες που πασχίζουν με εξωσωματικές για να κάνουν ένα δικό τους παιδί. Ίσως φταίει οτι το δικό μου μητρικό ένστικτο (αν έχουμε όλες) ακόμα κοιμάται παρόλο που είμαι στην δεκαετία των 30 ήδη. Δεν έχω νιώσει ποτέ αυτή την έντονη ανάγκη που ακούω να περιγράφουν γυναίκες γύρω μου, ούτε κι όταν ήμουν σε σχέση χρόνων οπότε μου φαίνεται κάτι τελείως ξένο. Δεν αποκλείω καθόλου να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα και να μου ρθει και να καταλήξω να κάνω εξωσωματικές ή οτι άλλο μπορώ, εξάλλου μια χαρά τα πάω με τα παιδιά τα συμπαθώ, αλλά προς το παρόν οι γυναίκες αυτές και η τόσο έντονη ανάγκη για παιδί με όποιο τρόπο και κόστος (οικονομικό, ψυχολογικό, υγείας) με ξενίζουν και κάποιες από αυτές παρατηρώ οτι μου προκαλούν και εκνευρισμό.

Η επιστήμη βεβαίως είναι εδώ για να κάνει την ζωή μας καλύτερη αλλά όταν αυτή προχωράει τόσο δεν μπορεί παρά να εγείρονται και ηθικά ζητήματα για τον καθένα μας ή όρια. Δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου με το επιχείρημα "τι θα έκανες αν είχες καρκίνο",( προσωπικά δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα, ίσως αρνιόμουν τις χημειοθεραπείες αλλά αυτή είναι άλλη κουβέντα) γιατί σε αυτή την περίπτωση μιλάμε για την προσπάθεια να κρατηθεί κάποιος στην ζωή, και όχι να δημιουργήσεις ζωή εξ αρχής. Θα μπορούσα να χρησιμοποιήσω το παράδειγμα (ακραίο βέβαια αλλά θα το κάνω) "τι θα έκανες αν μπορούσες να κλωνοποιήσεις ένα αγάπημενο σου πρόσωπο που έφυγε;" Θέλω να πω ότι για πολλά μπορεί να μας δίνει την δυνατότητα η επιστήμη και θα μας δώσει για ακόμα περισσότερα στο μέλλον, αλλά δεν είναι τόσο απλή η απόφαση για όλα γιατί ενέχουν για πολλούς από μας και ηθικά διλήμματα. 

Όπως σωστά τέθηκε ήδη στην κουβέντα η εξωσωματική είναι στην αρχή της ακόμα, στην ουσία κανείς δεν ξέρει με σιγουριά τι ακριβώς προκαλεί στο έμβρυο μακροπρόθεσμα, ξέρουμε βέβαια ότι αυξάνει κατακόρυφα τις πιθανότητες για εμφάνιση καρκίνου στην μητέρα. Και εδώ εγείρεται ήδη ένα ηθικό δίλημμα : Πώς παίρνεις την απόφαση να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου και το σώμα σου σε τέτοιο κίνδυνο στερώντας από το παιδί που θα φέρεις στον κόσμο την μάνα του; Αυτό δεν είναι εγωιστικό;
Εχώ δει γυναίκες που επειδή ο γιατρός αρνείται- προς τιμήν του!- να τις υποβάλει ξανά και ξανά στην διαδικασία εξαιτίας του μεγάλου κινδύνου για καρκίνο, εκείνες να είναι τόσο παθιασμένες με αυτό που τελικά πηγαίνουν σε άλλο γιατρό με λιγότερα "κολλήματα"! Αυτό δεν είναι πια εμμονή; Δεν είναι υπερβολικά εγωιστικό; Και για να το πάω και πιο πέρα, πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει καλή μητέρα μια γυναίκα μέ τόσο εγωισμό;

Δεν θα έκρινα τόσο αυστηρά τις γυναίκες που δοκιμάζουν την τύχη τους και κάνουν μια δυο προσπάθειες αν και διαφωνώ προσωπικά και το βρίσκω και αυτό εγωιστικό, αλλά ξέρουμε όλοι πως οι περισσότερες δεν σταματάνε εκεί. Το γεγονός οτι δεν σταματάνε εκεί είναι που με βάζει στην σκέψη οτι όλο αυτό είναι εμμονικό και συγνώμη που θα το πω, κάπως "αρρωστημένο". 

Οι υιοθεσίες στην Ελλάδα είναι δύσκολη διαδικασία ναι, αλλά αν η ανάγκη σου να προσφέρεις αγάπη (αυτή δεν είναι η ανάγκη των γονιών;) είναι τόσο μεγάλη, υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι τρόποι για να το κάνεις. Υπάρχουν εκατοντάδες ιδρύματα που μπορείς να γίνεις ανάδοχη μητέρα, υπάρχουν πολλές οικογένειες με προβλήματα οικονομικά και άλλα που μπορείς να βοηθήσεις...υπάρχουν ένα εκατομμύριο τρόποι να δώσεις αγάπη.

----------


## elis

Αγαπάω Ναταλία γιατί βρήκε την αλήθεια συμπαθώ ανξιουσ γτ βοηθάει κοριτσαρεσ βρείτε τα κ μη με στεναχωρειτε

----------


## pink floyd

Παιδια εγω εχω γνωρισει 2 περιπτωσεις!!η μια ηταν ακρως εγωιστικη,η γυναικα ειχε κανει τοσες προσπαθειες,ειχε φουσκωσει παρα πολυ κ πηρε ορμονες για να μην της κοπει η περιοδος λογω ηλικιας!οταν την ρωτησα γτ δεν προσπαθουσε να υιοθετησει ενα παιδακι μου απαντησε οτι ηθελε ενα δικο της κ ο αντρας της επισης!νταξ,τρελαθηκα η γυναικα πραγματικα εβαλε σε κυνδινο την ζωη της!
Η δευτερη περιπτωση ειναι πιο ηπια,η κοπελα κανει προσπαθειες αλλα σε περιπτωση που δεν μπορει ια υιοθετησει ενα παιδακι!
Εγω θα ηθελα να εχω ενα παιδακι αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα επελεγα εξωσωματικη!αν δεν κανω παιδι στην ζωη μου θα υιθετουσα αν εχω την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα!το ιδιο θα ελεγα κ στην κοπελα που ανοιξε το θεμα!θεωρω οτι μας εχουν περασει οτι πρεπει να εχεις ενα παιδι δικο σου!!αν οντως θελεις να δωσεις αγαπη κ να εχεις ενα παιδι πιστευω οτι δεν εχει σημασια αν θα κανεις εξωσωματικη η θα υιοθετησεις γτ για σενα θα ειναι το παιδι σου!

----------


## Remedy

"ξέρουμε βέβαια ότι αυξάνει κατακόρυφα τις πιθανότητες για εμφάνιση καρκίνου στην μητέρα. Και εδώ εγείρεται ήδη ένα ηθικό δίλημμα : Πώς παίρνεις την απόφαση να βάλεις τον εαυτό σου και το σώμα σου σε τέτοιο κίνδυνο στερώντας από το παιδί που θα φέρεις στον κόσμο την μάνα του; Αυτό δεν είναι εγωιστικό;"
........

Δεν θα έκρινα τόσο αυστηρά τις γυναίκες που δοκιμάζουν την τύχη τους και κάνουν μια δυο προσπάθειες αν και διαφωνώ προσωπικά και το βρίσκω και αυτό εγωιστικό, αλλά ξέρουμε όλοι πως οι περισσότερες δεν σταματάνε εκεί. "

Σορι ειμαι με κινητο και μου σβηστηκε το κουοτ..

Ο κινδυνος του καρκινου ειναι υπαρκτος και ξερω γυναικα που οντως επαθε καρκινο απο τις πολλες εξωσωματικες.
Μερικες σταματουν στις 1-2 φορες που ειναι σχετικα ακινδυνες, για τον απλο λογο οτι πετυχαινουν.
Ωστοσο , κατακορυφα αυξημενο κινδυνο για κατκινο, αποδεδειγμενα, εχουν και οι καπνιστες! Και πολλοι απο αυτους που κατακεραυνωνουν τις γυνσικες της εξωσωματικης ειναι καπνιστες οι ιδιοι! Μερικοι απο αυτους και γονεις παραλληλα! Εκεινοι δεν ειναι εγωιστες που δια κινδυνευουν να παραξουν ορφανα λογω της επιλογης τους; 

Θελω να πω, οτι πολλες προσωπικες επιλογες περιεχουν ρισκο, αλλα ειναι προσωπικες και ειναι σεβαστες αν δεν βλαπτουν τους αλλους.(το τσιγαρο βλαπτει και τους αλλους και δεν παραγει ζωη)

----------


## pink floyd

Κοιτα στο σοι μου οι περισσοτεροι ειναι καπνιστες,οσοι εχουν φυγει απο την ζωη απο καρκινο δεν καπνιζαν!
Τοτε θα πρεπε να προσεχουμε τι τρωμε,τι πινουμε κλπ..ολα σε υπερβολικη καταναλωση εχουν αυξημενο κυνδινο για καρκινο!παν μετρον αριστον!στην εξωσωματικη ομως μιλαμε για ορμονες,αλλαζει ο οργανισνος σου απο τα χημικα δεν νομιζω οτι συγκρινεται με τους καπνιστες!!
Κ λεω εγω παλι αφου θελουμε τοσο πολυ να εχουμε ενα παιδι και να δωσουμε αγαπη για ποιο λογο να μην υιοθετησουμε ενα αλλα να κανουμε εξωσωματικη??μηπως λεω μηπως επειδη μας εχουν περασει οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να χουμε ενα δικο μας παιδι?η μας εχουν περασει οτι με το να παντρευτεις κ να κανεις ενα παιδι ολοκληρωνεσαι σαν γυναικα??βαση αυτης της λογικης ναι ειναι εγωιστικο!!η ουσια ειναι ιδια θες ενα παιδι,θες να δωσεις αγαπη,αρα γιατι να μην υιοθετησεις ενα παιδακι?μανα του θα εισαι κ θα ναι το παιδι σου!!

----------


## Demi71

Επειδή είμαι μανούλα και μάλιστα δυο ιδιαίτερων παιδιών, δεν σπουδάζει κανεις γονιος . Αν το αισθάνεται γίνεται . Αν τα καταφέρει να είναι καλός γονιός δεν το γνωρίζω . Κι εγώ αληθεια δεν ξέρω αν ειμαι καλή μανούλα . Προσπαθώ με όλες τις δυσκολίες τις δικές μου, των παιδιών , του μπαμπα΄. Δεν είναι η ζωη στρωμένη με ροδοπέταλα. Η ζωη είναι δύσκολη και σίγουρη είναι μεγάλη ευθύνη να μεγαλώνεις παιδιά . Όσο μεγάλη ευθύνη είναι να προσφέρεις σε δικούς σου ανθρώπους, να εργάζεσαι σε μια υπεύθυνη θέση κλπ κλπ Ο καθείς διαλέγει το δρόμο του ... πολλές φορές δεν το διαλέγει ο ίδιος αλλα η ίδια η ΖΩΗ .

----------


## Remedy

> Κοιτα στο σοι μου οι περισσοτεροι ειναι καπνιστες,οσοι εχουν φυγει απο την ζωη απο καρκινο δεν καπνιζαν!
> Τοτε θα πρεπε να προσεχουμε τι τρωμε,τι πινουμε κλπ..ολα σε υπερβολικη καταναλωση εχουν αυξημενο κυνδινο για καρκινο!παν *μετρον αριστον!στην εξωσωματικη ομως μιλαμε για ορμονες,αλλαζει ο οργανισνος σου απο τα χημικα δεν νομιζω οτι συγκρινεται με τους καπνιστες!!*
> Κ λεω εγω παλι αφου θελουμε τοσο πολυ να εχουμε ενα παιδι και να δωσουμε αγαπη για ποιο λογο να μην υιοθετησουμε ενα αλλα να κανουμε εξωσωματικη??μηπως λεω μηπως επειδη μας εχουν περασει οτι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να χουμε ενα δικο μας παιδι?η μας εχουν περασει οτι με το να παντρευτεις κ να κανεις ενα παιδι ολοκληρωνεσαι σαν γυναικα??βαση αυτης της λογικης ναι ειναι εγωιστικο!!η ουσια ειναι ιδια θες ενα παιδι,θες να δωσεις αγαπη,αρα γιατι να μην υιοθετησεις ενα παιδακι?μανα του θα εισαι κ θα ναι το παιδι σου!!


κοιτα, στο δικο μου σοι, δεν εχουμε πολλους καπνιστες, εχουμε ομως στο φιλικο περιβαλλον μας και οντως ειχαμε θανατους απο καρκινο του πνευμονα λογω καπνισματος.

το θεμα ομως ειναι, οτι καλως η κακως, δεν θα αποφασιουν τα σογια μας για τις πιθανοτητες του καρκινου, γινονται επισημες ερευνες γι αυτα τα θεματα με αξιοπιστα αποτελεσματα, τα οποια θα σε εκπληξουν, γιατι ειναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ αντιθετα με οσα πιστευεις οτι ισχυουν.

η μεγαλυτερη ερευνα που εγινε μεχρι το 2014 για την πιθανοτητα αυξησης γυναικολογικων καρκινων μετα απο εξωσωματικη, εδειξε ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ ποσοστο αυξημενης προδιαθεσης,το ποσοστο αυτο δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ (θα ακολουθησουν οι ερευνες).

ΟΜΩΣ, δυστυχως οι γυναικες με προβληματα υπογονιμοτητας (καποια απο αυτα οφειλονται σε ενδομητριωσεις κι αλλες σχετικες βλαβες) εχουν ετσι κι αλλιως αυξημενες πιθανοτητες για εμφανιση τετοιων καρκινων ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΓΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ.
πιθανολογειται λοιπον οτι το ΜΙΚΡΟ αυτο αυξημενο ποσοστο θα υπηρχε και χωρις τα φαρμακα, λογω της προδιαθεσης των γυναικων αυτων.

η ερευνα εδω:
http://ygeia.tanea.gr/default.asp?pi...ID=19163&ct=85

ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ, οι καπνιστες κινδυνευουν απο καρκινους λογω καπνισματος 20 φορες περισσοτερο απο τους μη καπνιστες εαν ειναι ανδρες και 15 φορες περισσοτερο απο τις μη καπνιστριες αν ειναι γυναικες (κι εδω πιο ευαισθητοι οι ανδρες)
με τον καρκινο λογω καπνισματος να αποτελει το 25% ΟΛΩΝ των καρκινων.
η ερευνα εδω:
http://www2.keelpno.gr/blog/?p=4845


ειναι φανερο μετα απο αυτα, οτι μερικοι μαλλον προσπαθουν να ιατρικοποιησουν προσωπικες επιλογες, ενω ΑΛΛΑ ειναι τα θεματα που τους ενοχλουν.


με το σχολιο σου περι δικων μας και ξενων παιδιων, θα μπορουσα να συμφωνησω αν περιελαμβανες ολους τους γονεις κι οχι μονο οσους καταφευγουν σε εξωσωματικη.
οια λλοι δηλαδη ειναι αλτρουιστες και δεν εχουν ευθυνη για τα ορφανα του κοσμου και ειδικα αυτοι που κανουν εξωσωματικη ειναι οι εγωιστες που θα ερπεπε να καταφυγουν στην υιοθεσια?

αν το δω με προσωπικο πρισμα, εμενα με συμφερει να κανουν και δικα τους παιδια οι ανθρωποι γιατι αν δεν εκαναν, εγω δεν θα υπηρχα 
ΑΑΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΧΧΑ Α :)

περα απ την πλακα, οσοι μιλατε για εγωισμο και αλτρουισμο, κοιταξτε λιγο το ποσο εγωιστες ειμαστε ολοι στις ζωες μας κι εσεις πρωτοι και καλυτεροι, κι αφηστε τις επιμερους ευθυνες.
μονο στην επιλογη να κανει καποιος δικο του παιδι μετραει ο εγωισμος?

----------


## pink floyd

Εγω ειμαι εγωιστρια κ πιστευω κ πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα,ε και?δεν νομιζω να εκρινα κανεναν,ειπα μια γνωμη!επισης το θεμα αφορα την εξωσωματικη γι αυτο κ ανεφερα αυτο!ειπε κανενας οσοι μπορουν να κανουν παιδια ας μην κανουν κ να υιθετησουν?γιατι αυτη η γενικευση?το σχολιο μου ησχυει για ολους τους γονεις!!αρκετες γυναικες κανουν παιδια επειδη τους εχουν μαθει οτι αυτο πρεπει να κανουν!ποσες γυναικες παρατανε τα παιδια τους?ποσες δεν τους δινουν σημασια?αν κατσω κ γενικευω ομως ξεκιναμε μια αλλη συζητηση ομως!

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω ειμαι εγωιστρια κ πιστευω κ πολλοι αλλοι εδω μεσα,ε και?δεν νομιζω να εκρινα κανεναν,ειπα μια γνωμη!επισης το θεμα αφορα την εξωσωματικη γι αυτο κ ανεφερα αυτο!ειπε κανενας οσοι μπορουν να κανουν παιδια ας μην κανουν κ να υιθετησουν?γιατι αυτη η γενικευση?το σχολιο μου ησχυει για ολους τους γονεις!!αρκετες γυναικες κανουν παιδια επειδη τους εχουν μαθει οτι αυτο πρεπει να κανουν!ποσες γυναικες παρατανε τα παιδια τους?ποσες δεν τους δινουν σημασια?αν κατσω κ γενικευω ομως ξεκιναμε μια αλλη συζητηση ομως!


μα ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ειμαι εγωιστρια.
αλλα βλεπω και πολλους αλλους εδω μεσα, περα απο εμας τις δυο που μιλανε για εγωισμο, χωρις να κοιτανε στον καθρεφτη...

στα υπολοιπα που λες περι καλων και ανικανων γονιων και υιοθεσιων, συμφωνουμε.

----------


## pink floyd

> μα ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ειμαι εγωιστρια.
> αλλα βλεπω και πολλους αλλους εδω μεσα, περα απο εμας τις δυο που μιλανε για εγωισμο, χωρις να κοιτανε στον καθρεφτη...
> 
> στα υπολοιπα που λες περι καλων και ανικανων γονιων και υιοθεσιων, συμφωνουμε.


Ο γραπτος λογος παντα παρεξηγηται κ ειδικα απο ατομα που δεν γνωριζονται μεταξυ τους!δεν μπορεις να εχεις εικονα για καποιον τον οποιον δεν τον ξερεις!

----------


## pink floyd

Διαβασα το thread απο την αρχη!!διαφορες αποψεις,διαφωνιες,παρεξηγη σεις!!ενα πραγμα δεν καταλαβαινω τις ταμπελες!δλδ καπου πηρε το ματι μου οπισθοδρομικοι οσοι δεν συμφωνουσαν με την κοπελα!οποιος εχει διαφορετικη αποψη που δεν μας αρεσει του κολλαμε μια ταμπελα?πραγματικα δεν το καταλαβαινω αυτο,τοτε γιατι ανοιγεις το θεμα?!!

----------


## Natalia_sups

> κοιτα, στο δικο μου σοι, δεν εχουμε πολλους καπνιστες, εχουμε ομως στο φιλικο περιβαλλον μας και οντως ειχαμε θανατους απο καρκινο του πνευμονα λογω καπνισματος.
> 
> το θεμα ομως ειναι, οτι καλως η κακως, δεν θα αποφασιουν τα σογια μας για τις πιθανοτητες του καρκινου, γινονται επισημες ερευνες γι αυτα τα θεματα με αξιοπιστα αποτελεσματα, τα οποια θα σε εκπληξουν, γιατι ειναι ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ αντιθετα με οσα πιστευεις οτι ισχυουν.
> 
> η μεγαλυτερη ερευνα που εγινε μεχρι το 2014 για την πιθανοτητα αυξησης γυναικολογικων καρκινων μετα απο εξωσωματικη, εδειξε ΕΝΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΚΡΟ ποσοστο αυξημενης προδιαθεσης,το ποσοστο αυτο δεν εχει καμια απολυτως σχεση ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ ΠΟΣΟΣΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΣΗΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΚΑΡΚΙΝΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΚΑΠΝΙΣΜΑΤΟΣ (θα ακολουθησουν οι ερευνες).
> 
> ΟΜΩΣ, δυστυχως οι γυναικες με προβληματα υπογονιμοτητας (καποια απο αυτα οφειλονται σε ενδομητριωσεις κι αλλες σχετικες βλαβες) εχουν ετσι κι αλλιως αυξημενες πιθανοτητες για εμφανιση τετοιων καρκινων ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΟΓΟΝΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ.
> πιθανολογειται λοιπον οτι το ΜΙΚΡΟ αυτο αυξημενο ποσοστο θα υπηρχε και χωρις τα φαρμακα, λογω της προδιαθεσης των γυναικων αυτων.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU! Αυτο...

----------


## Natalia_sups

Pink floid ολα καλα τα λες αλλα διαβαζοντας τα σχολια σου μου δημιουργηθηκε μια απορια...λες σε κανα δυο μηνυματα σου οτι πολλες γυναικες θελουν να κανουν παιδι επειδη ετσι τους εμαθαν οτι πρεπει να κανουν.
Κακα τα ψεμματα εν μερει συμφωνω και γνωριζω για ανθρωπους που απλα κανουν οικογενεια ετσι για να κανουν επειδη ετσι παει το πιο στοιχειωδες βασικο σεναριακι της ζωης και δεν μπορουν να φανταστουν και τιποτα αλλο απο μια ηλικια και μετα 
Ωστοσο δεν νομιζω πως ειναι επικτητη επιθυμια η συμπεριφορα. Ποιος εκανε δηλαδη τετοια πλυση εγκεφαλου σε ανθρωπους που το θελουν διακαως; Ειναι το αναπαραγωγικο ενστικτο, το μητρικο φιλτρο, οπως θες πες το...αλλοι ανθρωποι το εχουν περισσοτερο αλλοι λιγοτερο αλλοι καθολου...αλλα δεν βλεπω συναρτηση με το σεναριακι που γραφω παραπανω. Δηλαδη μπορει καποιος να εχει το ενστικτο και να ακολουθει και το σεναριακι γιατι ετσι, καποιος αλλος μπορει να μην εχει το ενστικτο αλλα να ακολουθει το σεναριακι (αυτο νομιζω εννοεις εσυ), καποιος αλλος μπορει να εχει το ενστικτο και να μην τον νοιαζει το σεναριακι (πχ η θεματοθετρια) και καποιον αλλον μπορει να μη τον απασχολει τπτ αππ τα δυο, ουτε το ενστικτο να εχει ουτε οι κοινωνικες συμβασεις να τον νοιαζουν. 
Απλα το οτι καποιες γυναικες ανηκουν στην τελευταια περιπτωση δε σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι σεβαστες οι υπολοιπες η οτι ειναι κακες μητερες και θα επιβαρυνουν τον κοσμο με τον εγωισμο τους...μπορει καποιες να τον επιβαρυνουν. Αλλες μπορει ριξουν το λιθαρακι τους να τον κανουν καλυτερο.

----------


## pink floyd

Συγνωμη αλλα τις αποριες σου οσο αφορα τα ποστ μου δεν τις καταλαβα!

----------


## elisabet

> *ειναι φανερο μετα απο αυτα, οτι μερικοι μαλλον προσπαθουν να ιατρικοποιησουν προσωπικες επιλογες, ενω ΑΛΛΑ ειναι τα θεματα που τους ενοχλουν.*
> 
> 
> περα απ την πλακα, οσοι μιλατε για εγωισμο και αλτρουισμο, κοιταξτε λιγο το ποσο εγωιστες ειμαστε ολοι στις ζωες μας κι εσεις πρωτοι και καλυτεροι, κι αφηστε τις επιμερους ευθυνες.
> μονο στην επιλογη να κανει καποιος δικο του παιδι μετραει ο εγωισμος?


Τι εννοείς με το bold; Και συγκεκριμένα με το "ΑΛΛΑ" ;;

Για να έχουμε γνώμη για κάτι πρέπει να είμαστε τέλειοι;
Εδώ μέσα που λέμε όλοι την γνώμη μας για διάφορα θέματα και σε πολλές επιλογές ανθρώπων μπορεί να πούμε "κρίνω την στάση σου λάθος γιατί την βρίσκω εγωιστική κτλ" ή αυτό που σου έκανε ο φίλος/άντρας ή οτιδήποτε είναι απαράδεκτο, εγωιστικό, παιδαριώδες κτλ" τι σημαίνει; Οτι εμείς είμαστε τέλειοι και δεν είμαστε ποτέ εγωιστές, κακοί, ανώριμοι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο;
Εννοείται οτι όλοι έχουμε ελαττώματα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την προτροπή "κοιτάξτε πρώτα τους εαυτούς σας και μετά μιλήστε" γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε να μην γράφουμε και να μην λέμε την γνώμη μας σε κανένα θέμα γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι έχουμε κάνει βλακείες στην ζωή μας, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο σίγουρα, δεν ξέρω για σας.

----------


## Remedy

> *Τι εννοείς με το bold; Και συγκεκριμένα με το "ΑΛΛΑ"* ;;
> 
> Για να έχουμε γνώμη για κάτι πρέπει να είμαστε τέλειοι;
> Εδώ μέσα που λέμε όλοι την γνώμη μας για διάφορα θέματα και σε πολλές επιλογές ανθρώπων μπορεί να πούμε "κρίνω την στάση σου λάθος γιατί την βρίσκω εγωιστική κτλ" ή αυτό που σου έκανε ο φίλος/άντρας ή οτιδήποτε είναι απαράδεκτο, εγωιστικό, παιδαριώδες κτλ" τι σημαίνει; Οτι εμείς είμαστε τέλειοι και δεν είμαστε ποτέ εγωιστές, κακοί, ανώριμοι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο;
> Εννοείται οτι όλοι έχουμε ελαττώματα, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την προτροπή "κοιτάξτε πρώτα τους εαυτούς σας και μετά μιλήστε" γιατί αν είναι έτσι τότε να μην γράφουμε και να μην λέμε την γνώμη μας σε κανένα θέμα γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι έχουμε κάνει βλακείες στην ζωή μας, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν διεκδικώ το αλάθητο σίγουρα, δεν ξέρω για σας.



με
το "άλλα", εννοω αυτο ακριβως που γραφω. άλλα, διαφορετικα. άλλα απο αυτα που δειχνουμε.

αφου οπως φαινεται απο τις ερευνες το ιατρικο κομματι με τον φοβερο κινδυνο καρκινου, δεν ισχυει ιδιαιτερα και χρησιμοποιηθηκε σε βαθμο υπερβολης, ενω ειδα απο καποιες πλευρες εμπαθεια και χαρακτηρισμους για ανθρωπους που απλα εκαναν μια επιλογη που ειχαν καθε δικαιωμα να κανουν γιατι αφορα την δικη τους ζωη και το δικο τους σωμα,
πιθανολογω κι εγω οτι ΑΛΛΑ ειναι τα θεματα που απασχολουν τους εμπαθεις κι οχι η συμπονοια η ο ανθρωπισμος .
πχ, προσωπικα θεματα ειτε γενικοτερα ειτε σχετικα με την τεκνοποιηση, η ηθικα θεματα σε σχεση με αυτο το θεμα, που προσπαθουν να τα ιατρικοποιησουν για να μην τα εκφρασουν οπως ακριβως τα σκεφτονται..
αλλο εκφραζω αποψη αλλο βριζω. σορι κιολας...

----------


## elisabet

> με
> το "άλλα", εννοω αυτο ακριβως που γραφω.
> αφου οπως φαινεται το αιτριοκο κομαμτι δεν ισχυει ιδιαιτερα, ενω ειδα απο καποιες πλευρες εμπ[αθεια και χαρακτηρισμους για ανθρωπους που απλα εκαναν μια επιλογη που ειχαν καθε δικαιωμα να κανουν γιατι αφορα την δικη τους ζωη και το δικο του σωμα,
> πιθανολογω κι εγω οτι ΑΛΛΑ ειναι τα θεματα που απασχολουν τους εμπαθεις κι οχι η συμπονοια .
> πχ, προσωπικα θεματα ειτε γενικοτερα ειτε με την τεκνοποιηση, η ηθικα θεματα σε σχεση με αυτο το θεμα, που προσπαθουν να τα ιατρικοποιησουν για να μην τα εκφρρασουν οπως ακριβως τα σκεφτονται..
> αλλο εκφραζω αποψη αλλο βριζω. σορι κιολας...


Θεωρείς οτι εξέφρασα εγώ εμπάθεια ή έβρισα κάποιον;;

----------


## Remedy

> Θεωρείς οτι εξέφρασα εγώ εμπάθεια ή έβρισα κάποιον;;


οχι.........

----------


## elisabet

> οχι.........


οκ σορυ τοτε
Νομιζα οτι αναφερόσουν σε μενα με το προηγούμενο σχόλιο

----------


## Nina1234

Όλες οι απόψεις και οι μεν και οι δε, είναι ενδιαφέρουσες οταν δεν βγαζουν εμπαθεια και διάθεση απαξίωσης και υποτιμησης του αλλου.Ο καθενας εχει την άποψη του και αυτο ειναι κατι που κανει τις συζητησεις αυτες πραγματικα ενδιαφερουσες.
Οσο για το επιχειρημα του εγωισμού μιας γυναικας που θελει να κανει μονη της παιδι θα προτεινα να δειτε μια γυναικα που μεγαλωνει παιδι μαζι με τον αντρα της και μια που το μεγαλωνει μονη της.Αυτη που το μεγαλωνει μονη της μονο εγωιστρια δεν ειναι αφου πρεπει να ξεχασει τον εαυτο της,τα χομπι της,τις εξοδους και να αφοσιωθει στο παιδί καθως δεν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος για να το φροντισει.Ακομα και μια απλη δραστηριοτητα οπως το να παει σουπερ μαρκετ ή να παει στον οδοντιατρο ειναι κατι δυσκολο,πόσο μαλλον να βγει μια βολτα ή να παει για εναν καφε.Αυτο δεν υπαρχει.Ποσο εγωιστρια ειναι λοιπον μια γυναικα που βαζει τον εαυτο της σε αυτην τη θεση;Αν παλι το επιχειρημα "εγωισμος" αναφερεται στα κινητρα της αποφασης να κανει μονη της παιδι,ας μας πει καποιος γιατι τα ζευγαρια που κανουν παιδιά δεν εχουν τα ιδια εγωιστικα κινητρα και γιατι παλευουν χρονια ολοκληρα με την υπογονιμοτητα κανοντας εξωσωματικες.Κι αυτοι εγωιστες;;;Ειναι αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα του καθενος να φερει στον κοσμο το δικο του βιολογικο παιδι και να το μεγαλωσει οπως ο ιδιος μπορει καλυτερα.

----------


## Remedy

> ...
> Οσο για το επιχειρημα του εγωισμού μιας γυναικας που θελει να κανει μονη της παιδι θα προτεινα να δειτε μια γυναικα που μεγαλωνει παιδι μαζι με τον αντρα της και μια που το μεγαλωνει μονη της.Αυτη που το μεγαλωνει μονη της μονο εγωιστρια δεν ειναι αφου π*ρεπει να ξεχασει τον εαυτο της,τα χομπι της,τις εξοδους και να αφοσιωθει στο παιδί καθως δεν υπαρχει καποιος αλλος για να το φροντισει.Ακομα και μια απλη δραστηριοτητα οπως το να παει σουπερ μαρκετ ή να παει στον οδοντιατρο ειναι κατι δυσκολο,πόσο μαλλον να βγει μια βολτα ή να παει για εναν καφε.*Αυτο δεν υπαρχει.Ποσο εγωιστρια ειναι λοιπον μια γυναικα που βαζει τον εαυτο της σε αυτην τη θεση;*Αν παλι το επιχειρημα "εγωισμος" αναφερεται στα κινητρα της αποφασης να κανει μονη της παιδι,ας μας πει καποιος γιατι τα ζευγαρια που κανουν παιδιά δεν εχουν τα ιδια εγωιστικα κινητρα και γιατι παλευουν χρονια ολοκληρα με την υπογονιμοτητα κανοντας εξωσωματικες.Κι αυτοι εγωιστες;;*;Ειναι αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα του καθενος να φερει στον κοσμο το δικο του βιολογικο παιδι και να το μεγαλωσει οπως ο ιδιος μπορει καλυτερα.


ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως αναφαιρετο δικαιωμα του καθενα να φερει στον κοσμο ενα βιολογικο του παιδι, *αν μπορει να το μεγαλωσει*.
το "μπορει", παει και υλικα και ψυχικα και το 'ψυχικα" παει και στα αποθεματα διαθεσης για προσφορα και στην ψυχικη υγεια.
επισης , πολυ σημαντικο να μην ειναι προιον εξαπατησης η αποκτηση παιδιου απο μονη γυναικα.
γνωρισα καποτε μια μουρλη που μου ελεγε οτι σκοπευει να εξαπατησει εναν περιστασιακο εραστη για να φερει στον κοσμο το παιδι του χωρις να το ξερει εκεινος (του τρελλου, κανονικα, εκανε και την ψυχολογο τρομαρα της)

περα απο αυτο ομως, δεν θυμαμαι αν κι εγω χρησιμοποιησα την λεξη "εγωιστικο¨, για την μονη μητερα με δοτη σπερματος, αλλα και να μην την χρησιμοποιησα, το πιστευω οτι ειναι εγωιστικο, αλλα οχι για τους λογους που ανεφερες παραπανω.
εγωιστικο ειναι κι απο το ζευγαρι, συμφωνω.
και προσωπικα, δεν γνωριζω κανενα ζευγαρι που το αρχικο κινητρο για να αποκτησουν παιδι δεν ηταν εγωιστικο.
στην πορεια βεβαια ηταν σωστοι γονεις και ΠΡΟΣΕΦΕΡΑΝ οπως επρεπε κι αυτα που επρεπε, αλλα το αρχικο τους κινητρο δεν παυει να ηταν εγωιστικο.

στην μονη μητερα, το "εγωιστικο" προσωπικα το αποδιδω στο γεγονος οτι αποφασιζει να φερει στον κοσμο ενα παιδι που του στερει το δικαιωμα να ξερει τον πατερα του και να εχει πατερα.
αυτο δεν ισχυει στα ζευγαρια, ουτε καν στα ομοφυλα .
επισης ειναι ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ και εγωιστικο, να τα φερει στον κοσμο μια μανα που μην εχοντας την παραμικρη βοηθεια και χρονο για προσωπικη ζωη, θα ειναι παντα κρεμασμενη απο πανω τους και το βαρος αυτο, ακομα κι αν δεν τους το χτυπαει, θα το νοιωθουν μια χαρα σαν τρομερη επιβαρυνση και ενοχη, περα κι απο την πιεση οτι θα εχουν μονιμα μια μονη μανα πανω στο κεφαλι τους που θα εχει "θυσιασει τα παντα" για να τα μεγαλωσει, οπωσδηποτε και μετα την ενηλικιωση, οχι μονο πριν.
αυτα ειναι τα εγωιστικα για μενα, κι οχι η επιθυμια για βιολογικο παιδι.

----------

